# Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkaufsthr



## Nali_WarCow (1. April 2005)

*Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkaufsthr*

*Wichtige Änderungen, die alle User von PC Games Hardware betreffen:*
*http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&gid=2019&bid=3026&tid=7196366*


Dieser Thread soll allen Käufern / Verkäufern eine Hilfe sein, Ärger im Kleinanzeigenforum möglichst zu umgehen. Dennoch bitte beachten, daß eine positive Bewertung nie eine Garantie ist. Probleme und insbesondere Mißverständnisse gibt es immer wieder.

Nach dem Kauf/Verkauf/Tausch schreibt jeder der beiden Handelspartner hier einfach einen Beitrag mit einer kurzen Bewertung (positiv/negativ - inklusive knapper Begründung!!!). Auch ein Link zum Thread wäre wünschenswert. Ich oder hoffentlich auch mal ein CO wird die Einträge im Startposting entsprechend aktualisieren. 

*An alle COs/SCOs: Bitte nach dem Reinsetzen der Bewertung einen Vermerk in den entsprechenden Post setzen, damit keine Bewertungen doppelt vorkommen oder verloren gehen.*

z.B. Musternick - 3  & 10  
Dieser User hat 3 positive und 10 negative Bewertungen gesammelt

*Da in diesem Thread nur Bewertungen rein sollen bitte Bemerkungen zu dieser „Neuerung“ in diesen Thread schreiben!! *


*Tausch-/Verkaufspartner mit ausschließlich negativen Bewertungen*
ArghRr - 1  (meldet sich nichtmehr)
Beaven - 1 
GGTZ-Napster - 1 
goki - 2 
HaseXXL - 1  - *Achtung: Betrugsversuch durch Zweitnick*
Highmaster – 2  (Liefert nicht)
HookJT - 1  kein Geld überwiesen
Infineon - 1  - *Achtung: Betrugsversuch durch Zweitnick*
JeremyFoley - 1  
Kommander55 - 1 
lalalexi - 1  *Achtung: Betrüger (Siehe hier) und ( hier im PCG Forum)*
Lurelein - 2  liefert nicht, kein Kontakt: http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9307070-v-msi-gtx-560-ti-twin-frozr-ii-oc.html   und http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9313358-v-2x-dell-u2312hm-23-tft-ips-panel.html
meina - 2  (liefert nicht/ keine Antwort: siehe *hier*)
Muenchner81 - 2  *(Siehe dazu diesen Thread)*
Mleko19 - 2  (Liefert nicht / unbrauchbar)
Neeal - 1  (Nach Kaufzusage keine Rückmeldung: hier
pitbliz - 1  (Begründung siehe hier)
trakyaa - 1  zahlt nicht http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...-gothic-3-4-batman-aa-deusex-fallout-3-a.html
SuB_ZeRo88 - 1  *da keine Rückmeldung nach Abschluss*
VolkerWpt - 1  *hat Geld erhalten und liefert nicht/ Kontaktabbruch *hier 
Zockerlein2309 - 1 
mlanger - *Keine Rückmeldungen nach kurzer positiver Resonanz, kein Artikelversand*


*Da das Zeichenlimit erreicht wurde, wurde der Thread aufgeteilt. Positive Bewertungen befinden sich im nächsten (A-M) und übernächsten (N-Z) Beitrag.*


----------



## Blackout (2. April 2005)

*Bewertungen A-M*

*Tausch-/Verkaufspartner mit positiven Bewertungen A-M*

_Skullmoon_ - 2  


Acemen - 4  
AchtBit - 1  
ACM - 10  
Achzo - 1  
AEV-Fan - 1  
Airbrush - 1  
al51180 - 1  
Alex - 15  
algiordino - 13  
Anbei - 1  
andimausi - 1  
AndreasMarkert - 15  
annon11 - 5  
Ansa83 - 1  
Antlions - 11  
Anton88 - 5  
Apel - 12  
arctosa - 4  
armundhaesslich - 1  
Arthur-81 - 1  
Atropa - 3  
Atrox - 3  
Astenia - 3  
Avenga - 5  



babado24 - 4  
babajager - 2  
BamBuchaa - 6  
Bandit80 - 1  
barrytrotter - 3  
bastelkasten17 - 1  
battlefielder13 - 10  
BattleKeks - 1  
Batze - 1  
baumi88 - 2  
Beatstyle- 1  
Beetlejuice666 - 6  
bElzEbub2k - 1  
Benne74 - 2  
Berliner-Broiler - 1  
Berner - 1  
besitzerer - 3  
bierchen - 2  
Billi - 1  
BinDerKleineMann - 1  
bitwulf - 1  
blade88 - 1  
Blackout - 5  
BlackKnight87 - 1  
BladeWND - 1  
Blumenhund - 20  
Blu3Storm - 1  
Blue_Ace - 6  
Bluemaster - 3  
bmwbasti - 6  
bmwboyxx7 - 2  
Bob-der-Baumeister - 1  
Bonez - 7  
Bonkic - 2  
BorisderRusse - 5  
Bounce87 - 1  
Boersenguru - 4  
Breezer - 1  
bruchpilot94 - 2  
bsekranker - 1  
bumi - 6  


Caputo - 2  
Candyman121 - 1  
Chaosman99 - 21  & 2  ( Nr #1 , Nr #2 )
ChayenneTurboS - 1  
CheckDaNewz - 2  
checker1985m - 1  
Chemenu - 10  
chr15714n - 2  
Chrisomato - 3  & 1  
Chris-W201-Fan - 1  
cilrag84 - 3  
civi- 1 
COFzDeep - 2  
Collysucker - 3  
crackajack - 6  
CreecNB - 1  
Crusher99 - 1  
Cryptic-Ravage - 36  
crysisheld - 3  - 1  Begründung 
cubeikon - 1  
Cybrix - 1  


Daffy-Vader - 1  
da-mayer - 1  
DanFel21 - 4  
Daniel030 - 7  
Danielovitch - 13  
Dante666 - 6  
Daggl - 1  
Dario90 - 2  
darkbrezel - 17  
DavidGanzleben - 4  
deadeye4656 - 4  
Deathangel123 - 7  
deppgoku - 7  
derOmega - 1  
Der-Kai - 1  
der-jo 2  
Destroyer-666 - 1  
DH4ever - 1  
Dimebag - 1  
DiShmO - 3  
dishmo - 2  (dishmo != DiShmo)
DJ_of_Borg - 18  
DMX - 2  
DNAn - 5  
doceddy - 51  
Doc_Holiday - 4  
DoktorX - 2  
Dominikmr303 - 5  
donkeyteam - 1  & 1  (Liefert nicht)
DonLenschi - 1  
Donnerfalke - 1  
Donut7000 - 4  
doom99 - 2  
DrBakterius (ehemals Kuno) - 3  
Dreamlander 1  
DRF1976 - 4  
drlovejoy - 1  
Duggan - 1 
Dumbi - 97  
Dyminyk - 1  
derMythos - 1  


ea06 - 2  
einhirn - 10  
elminster - 2  
ElMariachi1412 - 2  
el-preidente - 2  
el-presidente - 1  
ElvisC4 - 3  
Emmas Papa - 7  
EmilioRebenga - 2  
Emiter - 1  1  ( Grund )
emule86 / Bigwolf - 6  
Eraser199 - 1  
Eraser28 - 1  
Erik - 1  
Erzbaron - 6  
Evil77 - 2  
Evil-p3t - 1  
EvilEyE12 - 5  
eXitus64 - 48  
expredator - 2  


F3lix - 2  
fabo-erc - 2  
FantaLight - 1  
FF-Retcher - 3  
Fiffi1984 - 3  
finq - 1  
FiredBullet - 2  
firewalker2k - 3  
Fischnase - 1  
fiumpf - 4  
fizban - 1  
flight231 - 2  
flipflop - 11  
floppydisk - 1  
FlosseHH - 8  
Flow-DK - 1  
fragee - 1  
Fraggerick - 3  
Frank-Castle - 2  
Franz49 - 1  
freakyd84 - 1  
freaky22 - 1  
frogi - 2  
FU14 - 1  
funrunner - 4  
FX5200-289Mhz - 1  


Gabbagadnalf - 9  
Gabbo - 1  
gagggi - 1 
gamer71 - 5  
Gamer1983 - 1  
gamecuben - 1  
gamerschwein - 18  
gamesfan1988 - 1  
GameZocker92 - 9  
GeBlItZdInGsT - 5  
GenVaughn - 1  
Gesteini - 1  
GiGaKoPi - 3  
giu2305 - 12  1  (Absprachen nicht eingehalten)
gluecksklee 1  
gmwormsi- 1  
gnuudel - 1  
GoDoFSkIlL - 1  
godstalker - 1  
GorrestFump - 3  
GraKaOC - 8  
Gralsritter - 2  
grammatikfreak - 1  
Grappa11 - 10  
Greenbarret - 10  
Grimbock - 2  
grund1992 - 10  
Guardian2003 - 1  
guckymc - 3  
gui2305 - 1  
Guldidi - 1  
Gunter - 25  
gunwolf - 1  
GW-Player - 1  

Hephaion - 1  
Hailtotheking - 7  
HanFred - 2  
Hard-2-Get - 1  
Harlekin - 10  
hellangel - 7  
Heng - 6  
Henry74 - 2  
Herbboy - 19  
her-cm-1 - 1  
HeerDerSpiele - 7  & 2  (Begründung 1: Nach 3 Wochen keine Ware. Begr. 2 )
hibbicon - 15  
holgerhassjun - 2  
Hombre3000 - 26  
hornedsdungeon - 1  
Horus21 - 2  
Hyperhorn - 12  
Hyper1on - 1  


ice--ms - 3  
Icefighter - 1  
Iceman - 5  
III - 1  
Infineon - 2  1  
INU-ID - 21  
IWatchedMyDreamsDie - 3  
irtool - 1  
Ivoelkner - 2  


jack-ulm30 - 2  
Jamma - 1  
Jan2006 - 10  
JaniboY-12 -1  
Jay-Py - 21  
Jediofdarkness - 6  
jepeto - 1  
jeronimoo - 3  
Jever-Pilsener - 3  
Jimini_Grillwurst - 5  
Jk-DeLuxXe - 3  - 1  
Jmmy1985 - 1  & 3  
Joe_2000 - 2  
jonar - 2  
jongerg - 1  
Jonny83 - 2  
josenn - 3  
Jubilee1712 - 3  
jupp009 - 13  
justice - 1  


K4R4cH0w - 1  
Kaeksch - 7  
KaiGo-der-Zweite - 1  
kalalupot - 6  
Kaller1986 - 1  
kalloe - 1  
Kazuu - 3  
kazwei - 1  
Keil - 1  
K-H-Metzger - 1  
kiaro - 5  
King-of-Pain - 15  
kingron - 2  
KiSebA - 2  
kleinerJunge - 1  
Klon1234 - 24  
Knabe - 4  
knallebumm - 1  
Kolobix - 3  
kosaki - 1  
Kreon - 44  
Kroesus - 1  
Kruesae - 1  
Krunkalunga - 1  
kutty - 6  
korkenat3 - 1  


larsen - 1  
Leddernilpferd - 1  
LeftHandOvGod - 6  
Lennt - 1  
Leertaste - 12  
lib - 1  
LiLaLauneBr - 3  
link2007 - 1  
littlePCchekka - 6  
Lockdown-Xray - 1  
Longtom - 3  
LopezdieMaus -1  
lordblizzard - 4  
LordMephisto - 1  
Lordnikon27 - 3  
LordSaddler - 2  
LouisLoiselle - 2  
Lovemaster - 1  
Luemmelchen - 3  
LukAsia - 1  
lumocolor - 1  
LuvDog - 2  
lvoelkner - 3  


m-a-x - 3  
m3k - 12  
Ma-an - 7  
macharius - 1  
MadBaer - 2  
MADEMAN - 5  
magnus1982 - 2  
major1985 - 1  
Mangarn - 1  
Maniac007 - 1  
march20 - 2  
Marco022 - 11  
marilynmarduk - 4  
mario-naether - 2  
Martinroessler - 26  
marvin81 - 1  
marwin756 - 19  - 1  (zahlt nicht !)
marzan89 - 1  
Maschine311 - 1  
Mastercat - 1  
MASTEofDiSASter - 9  
Matthias82 - 1  
maxpayne01 - 1  
Mazzz - 1  
mcflash99 - 2  
mdag1 - 1  
mediamaster2001 - 2  
megamet - 1  
meina - 2  
Meisterkleber - 1  
memphis76 - 21  
Meller - 2  
Metaltyp - 3  
meXXer - 8  
MGH - 1  
midgebite - 1  
MiffiMoppelchen - 1  
Milos - 1  
mimiMaster - 29  
mizZschwaben - 2  
mlanger - 3  4  
mkay87 - 8  
modderfreak - 8  & 1  
Moe910 - 1  
Mondblut - 3  
Morgott - 2  
MoS - 5  
mpater - 1  
mr-pain - 1  
MrdDephouse - 1  
MrDeephouse - 1  
Mr-DIG - 1  
MR-R2D2 - 7  
MrStalker - 1  
MsDosFan - 3  
Muehlenbichl - 3  
Murphy-Sepp - 3  
murver - 1  
Myrkvidr - 1  
mzensheim - 3


----------



## INU-ID (2. April 2005)

*Bewertungen N-Z*

*Tausch-/Verkaufspartner mit positiven Bewertungen N-Z*

N2U400A - 1  
Nadok - 4  
nairolf92 - 1  
Nali_WarCow - 1  
Nash - 1  
neovortex1981 - 1  
newdesignsucks - 1 :top 
NeXtDaYz - 1  
Nexus76 - 3  
Nielshaase - 1  
Nifty73 - 15  
ngc2403 - 1  
nicknamemj - 1  
Nico15 - 3  
nichtsoschlaumeier - 2  
Night_Wolf_2100 - 50  
Nintendofuzzy - 1  
NOODLES_SOS - 3  
noxious - 18  
NSK - 1  
Nurgler - 2  


OBI-KENOBI - 3  
OBluefireO - 12  
oids - 9  4  
olstyle - 21  
onewinged_angel - 1  
Onkel_B - 33  
Onlinestate - 4  
o0Miller0o - 1  
opppo - 1  
orca26 - 6  
Otep - 1  


Papabear82 - 1  
Party4Life - 7  
PassitheRock - 6  
patsche - 9  
Pax-Mayne - 1  
Penaut - 1  
peppere - 8  
Petathebest - 1  
Phade - 4  
Phil4CB - 1  
PickUpArtist - 5  
pilli - 1  
Pimp0r - 1  
Pindi - 1  
PiusQuintus 1  
Pleifuss - 6  
Podolski123 - 2  
p0rnstar- 5  
PreasT - 3  
Primaldoom - 23  & 1  
pro-gamer - 1  
projectNeo - 1  
Pulchi - 2  
Punti76 - 1  
Pyro-D26 - 1  
Pyrokar - 1  


Q20 - 3  
quacksalberr - 2  


Rabowke - 3  - 1  ( vom Kauf zurück getreten! )
ralle99 - 1  
radinger - 6  
Raferman03 - 2  
Rafiel - 1  
Rafael25 - 1  
Raptor-Gaming - 1  
Rastamen - 4  
Rattenfaenger - 1  
ReDsPiKe - 2  
rednose32 - 2 
rem5thnov - 3  
rettass112 - 1  
rex5000 - 1  
ricky-pol - 1  
Rick229 - 1  
RickSkywalker - 5  
Rinderteufel - 4  
Ritschy - 1  
Robyn89 - 1  & 2  (2. Neg: CD-Key wird online noch / schon verwendet )
roga01 - 1  
Ronin7 - 2  
Rosini - 9  
Rudimeter - 2  & 1  (2,5monate lieferzeit)
ruyven_macaran - 5  


SaadcorePhame - 1  
Sackhaar - 2  
sagichnet - 9  
SamFisher - 1  
sandman2003 - 20  
Sardaykin - 1  
SatPK - 4  
schemmi91 - 5  
schroeder011078 - 3  
sdmayday - 1  
scumpy - 1 
SCUX - 2  
Seven - 1  
sexySerkan - 3  
se-K-te 1  
SFMysterio - 1  1  (bei Spieltausch angeblich nichts bekommen, versendete offenbar nichts, ignoriert Nachfragen)
Sgod - 5  
Shanyara - 2  
shirib - 2  
Siebenbuerger 1  
SkaMarc - 1  
Skimblecat - 1  
Skipper78 - 8  
slayerdaniel - 7  
sliCR - 4  
Slup - 1  
Snake999888 - 2  
smooth1980 - 1 
snedder - 1  
Soki - 2  
Solon25 - 6  
SoSchautsAus - 18  
Sonne2 - 1  
space-trotter - 7  
Spassbremse - 2  
Spcial - 7  
spellcraft - 2  
speedfreak - 1  
SpeedT - 1  
Spiker123 -2  
sqn - 1  
Sta - 2  
Stanley9148 - 1  
Starsucker - 1  
stawacz79 - 1  
Steffen1988 - 7  
SteGERSTENBERG - 7  
SteveSVW28 - 1  
Stifo - 1  
Stiller_Meister - 2  
Strahlemann - 3  
Stubborn - 5  
StupidHead - 1  
Styles85 - 1  
Styx - 1  
Succer - 9  
SuicideVampire. - 9  
supatollomann - 1  
Superhero360 - 1  
super-murf -1  
supertester - 1  
Suxor19 - 1  
svd - 4  
Sven1234 - 1  
syskorn - 1  


TAPO - 63  
Tarek - 3  
Tengri - 1  
TBrain - 3  
Thalhauser - 1  
The_Linux_Pinguin
The-Masterpiece - 1  
theo12345 - 1  
Thomsn - 7  
Thunda - 1  
Tibu - 2  
tiefkuehlpizza - 2  
TIGER1 - 4  
TinoZeros - 7  
Timofei - 2  
Timolo78 - 2  
tk4ger - 9  
tls - 1  
tobeast - 3  
TobeBahr - 5  
tobife - 13  
tobyan - 38  
tohei - 2  
tommyh - 8  
TotoIV - 3  - 2  ( Steam-Account nicht funktionstüchtig, keine Rücküberweisung )
tpRiddick - 3  
TR1Bun - 1  
Tranix - 1  
trinity_reloaded - 1  
Tronox1200 - 1  
Tshoco_der_Hai - 1  
Tubejuggler - 2  
Tyrael - 1  
Thunderbird2 - 1  
Thresher - 1  


uelzener - 1  
undergrounderX - 8 
User919 - 11  & 1  (verkaufter Steam-Account war gesperrt)
USS-VOYAGER - 1  


Vaalgamon - 1  
Vatertom - 1  
vdbiesen - 2  
vinc - 10  
Vincenils - 2  
viper-srt -  
Vivi - 1  
Vlnthomas - 2  
Volcom - 27  
Volgel - 1  
Vollkind - 1  
Vollmi - 1  
Vordack - 1  


WapitiBrot - 1  
WANTED - 8  
warboss - 10  
Werwurm - 2  
wieczorrek - 7  
WiesokeinLeerzeichen - 2  
winpml- 5  
Wodka_Wiesel - 2  
Wolfi19 - 1  
Wolle19 - 7  
wtk - 1  


X3niC - 1 
Xarek - 5  
XGreeboX - 1  
Xiroi - 1  & 2  (nach 4 Wochen noch keine Ware in 2 Fällen)
XMasTree - 1  
xyz2005 - 2  
XXmetalheadXX - 3  


Yellowrat - 1  


ZAM - 1  
Zapped - 6  
Zauberhand - 2  
Zebbelin - 1  
zectOr - 1  
zepool - 3  
ZIL131 - 4  
Zollenspieker33 - 7  
zOOmedoutboy - 1  
Ztyla - 10  
Zubunapy - 24  & 1  (nach 2 Wochen Rücktritt vom Kauf)


----------



## INU-ID (2. April 2005)

*Blackout 1+ / Kuno 2-3*

Hab vor kurzem von *Blackout* 2 Festplatten gekauft. *ggg*

Allein für die echt spitzenmäßige Verpackung hätte er sich schon ein Küsschen verdient.   

Alles in allem bekommt er von mir die *Note 1+* und kann somit ebenfalls *uneingeschränkt empfohlen* werden.

Dann hab ich von *Kuno* 2x128MB RAM DDR266 gekauft.

Abgesehen von seiner "Verwirrtheit" und der nicht ganz so guten Verpackung kann ich *Kuno* jedenfalls *auch empfehlen* und gebe ihm die *Note 2-3*.
_
mephistoedit: Beide Beiträge zusammen gefasst, da der obere aus Zeichenmangel für die Bewertungen gebraucht wurde._


----------



## lvoelkner (2. April 2005)

*her-cm-1 +*

Ich habe *her-cm-1* vor einiger Zeit GTA 3 verkauft. Schnell überwiesen, 1a geklappt, ein dickes *+* für ihn! Hier der Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3154205


----------



## Seth2k (2. April 2005)

*Herbboy*

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit Planescape Torment von Herbboy gekauft.Hat alles reibungslos geklappt,deshalb ein  von mir.


----------



## Milos (2. April 2005)

*AW: Herbboy*

Eine negative an Jimmy1985, weil er mein Spiel schon seit einem Monat und mehr hat und ich seins nicht, daher eine negative. Habe alles mit ihm per Telefon besprochen, aber als Entschuldigung dass er meine Adresse nicht hat, ist doch ein Witz!! Also das geht glatt als Betrug!!! ICh wollte ihn schon eine Strafanzeige anhängen, aber das hat sich von seiner Seite endlich geklärt!! 5Wochen auf sein Spiel warten und er hat es nicht abgeschickt, ist BETRUG!!!   

Also wer noch mit Jimmy1985 gehandelt hat, z.b wie der Alex hier aus dem Forum soll auch hier seine Stellungnahme abgeben!!


----------



## Danielovitch (2. April 2005)

*m3k 1+*

Habe hier mal die DVD "Evolution" von dem User *m3k* gekauft. Alles lief superschnell ab, spitze! Eine glatte *1+*!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (2. April 2005)

*Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Habe bei einer von den in etwa quartalsweise abgehaltenen Großverkaufsrunden von Alex Alien vs. Predator erstanden (was ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr sein darf  ) und alles lief prima: Schnell, Ware war top und das ganze Vorverkaufliche ging per Omail ohne Probleme über die Bühne.

Also: Alex  und "gerne wieder"


----------



## Volcom (2. April 2005)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

ich hab von WARBOSS ( weiss net wie man fett schreibt :-/ ) mal bf 1942 abgekauft und muss sagen TOP ! ich flege mit ihm heute noch kontakt und muss sagen , sehr freundlich


----------



## Rosini (3. April 2005)

*Alex ---- Klon1234 ---- BorisderRusse ---- warboss ----&gt; Positive Bewertungen*

Ersteinmal großes Lob an Nali_WarCow: So ein Thread war längst überfälltig. 
Um zu "Handeln" braucht man vertrauen. Und dieses wird wiederum durch Bewertungen erweckt. Meine insgesamt _4 Positiven Bewertungen_ für heute(eine Bewertung für jeden User) gehen an:


*Alex* - verkaufte Painkiller  

Schnelle und unkomplizierte Aktion. Sehr freundlich und schneller Versand!
Zum Angebot geht es hier:
 Klick mich!


*Klon1234* - tauschte Half-Life 2 gegen UT2004 

Der Tausch mit Klon1234 hatte wunderbar geklappt. Ihm kann man vertrauen. Alles lief wie am schnürchen. Hier geht es zum Angebot:
Klick mich!


*BorisderRusse* - tauschte MoH PA gegen NFS: U2 

Auch der Tausch mit BorisderRusse hatte wunderbar geklappt. Ihm kann auch man vertrauen. Alles lief wie am schnürchen. Zum Angebot geht es hier:
Klick mich!


*warboss* - kaufte TrueCrime 

warboss kaufte mir TrueCrime für den PC ab. Kurz und unkomplizerte Überweisung. Danach ging das Spiel raus. Sehr freundlich und zu empfehlen.
Den Link finde ich leider nicht mehr  
*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Aber ich finde ihn.  Da ist er


----------



## Klon1234 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Alex ---- Klon1234 ---- BorisderRusse ---- warboss ----&gt; Positive Bewertungen*

Ich gebe heute 3 *positive* Bewertungen ab!

Die erste geht an *Rosini*.

Rosini und ich tauschten UT2004 gegen HL2. Das Spiel war gut verpackt und alles lief wie am schnürchen. SO muss das laufen! Hier der Link zu unserem Tausch!

Die zweite geht an *MrStalker*.

Wir lernten uns im Chat kennen und er hat mir gegen einen gewissen Betrag einige Dinge zugesendet, die er auf der letzten Games Convention erstanden hat. Hat alles super geklappt ( Link gibbet natürlich net ).

Und at last but not at least eine positive Bewertung für *Warboss*.

Mit ihm tauschte ich True Crime gegen Halo und Splinter Cell. Da wir in der selben Stadt wohnen, haben wir uns getroffen. Sehr netter Kelr, immer gerne wieder!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## m-a-x (3. April 2005)

*AW: Herbboy*



			
				Milos am 02.04.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also wer noch mit Jimmy1985 gehandelt hat, z.b wie der Alex hier aus dem Forum soll auch hier seine Stellungnahme abgeben!!



Vorneweg: er heißt Jmmy1985 (ohne "i", oder wir sprechen von verschiedenen Leuten)

Nachdem Nali sein Angebot editiert hatte bin ich neugierig geworden und hab per OM nachgefragt und dann eins der editierten Spiele gekauft.   
Kontodaten waren auf Anfrage direkt da und ich hab auch sofort überwiesen... und dann hat sich lange Zeit nichts getan. Das Spiel kam letztendlich erst nach knapp 3 Wochen an (aus Österreich), während der Zeit hatte ich aber ständig mailkontakt mit Jmmy1985, so dass ich nicht von einem Betrug ausging.

Da ich das Spiel letztendlich zu nem fairen Preis bekommen hab, es aber etwas gedauert hat, geb ich ihm ne positive Bewertung   , in Schulnoten vielleicht ne 3.


----------



## warboss (3. April 2005)

*AW: Herbboy*

ich geb 3 Bewertungen ab 

1. Volcom

Hat von mir Battlefield gekauft. schnelle bezahlung, netter kontakt - super 

link find ich nicht, sorry :-/

2. Rosini

Hab von ihm True Crime gekauft ging alles schnell mit dem Versand. Top Ware - weiter so 

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3341324

3. Klon1234

Habe mit ihm True Crime gegen Splinter cell + Halo getauscht. haben uns in der stadt getroffen   

läuft alles super - nur zu empfehlen 

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3507919&x=22


----------



## Alex (3. April 2005)

*AW: Herbboy*



			
				m-a-x am 03.04.2005 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Milos am 02.04.2005 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich warte seit 8 Wochen (Anfang Februar! )auf vier PC-Games im Tausch gegen drei Xbox-Titel.. Alles sehr mysteriös. Er/Sie stellte sich als "Daniela" vor. Nachdem ich die Spiele an besagte Adresse geschickt hatte, kam noch kurz per OM die Anwort, dass auch meine Spiele (als vier einzelne Päckchen???) verschickt worden wären. Bis heute kam nichts an.

Daher habe ich vor zwei Wochen Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt, nachdem keinerlei Antwort mehr kam, trotz mehrmaliger Fristsetzung. Jetzt hat mir Milos eine Telefonnummer gegeben, gesagt, dass es keine Daniela sondern ein Er ist, der angeblich seit Wochen keinen I-Net Zugang mehr hat. Alls sehr komisch und für mich eine klare betrügerische Absicht. Ich probier es jetzt nochmal per Telefon (wenn jemand eine Email von Ihm hat, dann wäre ich froh wenn man mir die nochmal zukommen lässt). Wenn sich das noch klärt, ziehe ich die Anzeige zurück, ansonsten sitze ich es halt juristisch aus....

Von mir daher für Jmmy1985 eine ganz klare *negative* Bewertung...


----------



## BorisderRusse (3. April 2005)

*Viele Bewertungen*

Hi,
Ich wollte mehrere positive Bewertungen abgeben:

*Rosini*
steht schon oben
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3474495&x=24

*Cybrix*
Men of Valor gegen Splinter Cell Pandora Tommorow
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3474495&x=24

*Styx*
FC+5€ gegen Vampire2
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3519213&x=16

*tobife*
17€ für Painkiller Battle out of Hell
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3509546&x=13


So, das wars erst mal, bis dann

BorisderRusse


----------



## fabi15 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

ich hab letztes jahr von major1985 c&c generals + max payne2 gekauft. ich hatte die spiele kurz nach der überweisung hier liegen, von daher


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (3. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*jupp009* 

Wurde gut verpackt noch am gleichen Tag verschickt, als meine Überweisung an kam.


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

habe anfang des jahres meine geforce 5900xt an *syskorn*
verkauft :

- extrem schnelle überweisung
- netter kontakt

fazit: 
besser gehts nicht !


----------



## MoS (3. April 2005)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

*Herbboy* bekommt von mir ein dickes *+*!
Hab von ihm NFSU2 gekauft (über Ebay, daher kein Link    ), super Zustand, keine Kratzer und schnell geliefert.


----------



## tobife (3. April 2005)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*



			
				BorisderRusse am 03.04.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich wollte mehrere positive Bewertungen abgeben:
> 
> *Rosini*
> ...




Kann das Positiv für BorisderRusse  nur erwidern.  War ein schneller unkomplizierter Handel.   

tobife


----------



## kuno (5. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Muss noch ein  für INU-ID nachreichen, für die schnellste Überweisung aller Zeiten beim Kauf meiner Speicher-Riegel.

Greetz


----------



## BorisderRusse (5. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Noch ne gutwe Bewertung für chaoslord99

Alles über PN

MfG BdR


----------



## Volcom (6. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

wiedermal einen punkt n warboss 
hat mir eine defekte ( er wusste davon ) cpu und n chipsatzkühler abgekauft , prompte bezahlung etc.  TOP


----------



## zectOr (6. April 2005)

*Rinderteufel*

Hab vor längerer Zeit Gothic 2 von *Rinderteufel *gekauft, Alles *Einwandfrei* 

mfg zectOr


----------



## BorisderRusse (7. April 2005)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

In meinem letzten Beitrag war ein fehler: Ich meonte nicht Chaoslord99 sondern Chaosman99. Könnte das bitte noch umgeändert werden?? Danke


----------



## warboss (7. April 2005)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

hi, dickes + für volcom.

hab von ihm nen chipsatz kühler und ne defekte cpu (3000+) gekauft 

schnelle lieferung alles top


----------



## Volcom (7. April 2005)

*AW: Kuno 2-3*

hey, nali , könntest du bitte mal meinen 2ten punkt eintragen ...?will dir nich in den rücken fallen aber hal nur so 

lösch wenn du das gelesen hast bitte


----------



## CreechNB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Kuno 2-3*

Ich habe  unter http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3554101&x=3 Feel the magic (Project Rub) für den Nintendo DS  und Sim City 4 erstanden. Super Service und extrem schneller Versand. Besser geht's kaum! Note 1 für "jepeto"


----------



## Danielovitch (8. April 2005)

*Jimini_Grillwurst: Ne glatte 1+*

Ich habe gestern hier Jimini_Grillwurst Sim City 4 verkauft, das Geld war heute schon aufm Konto. Supernetter Kontakt. Außerdem war er so freundlich, die verkauften Sachen durchzustreichen in meinem Post. Seeehr gerne wieder! Besser gehts echt nicht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. April 2005)

*AW: Jimini_Grillwurst: Ne glatte 1+*



			
				Danielovitch am 08.04.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern hier Jimini_Grillwurst Sim City 4 verkauft, das Geld war heute schon aufm Konto. Supernetter Kontakt. Außerdem war er so freundlich, die verkauften Sachen durchzustreichen in meinem Post. Seeehr gerne wieder! Besser gehts echt nicht.



Danke für die Bewertung - jetzt kann ich dich ja dann beschimpfen 
Ne Bewertung geb ich ab, sobald das Spiel da ist - nicht dass du mir nen Backstein schickst  

MfG Jimini


----------



## BorisderRusse (8. April 2005)

*Chaosman99 statt Chaoslord99*

Hi Nali,
Könntest du das bitte umändern.  Hab mich vertippt. Kannst den Beitrag gern löschen, wenn du das gemacht hast, danke BdR


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. April 2005)

*AW: Chaosman99 statt Chaoslord99*



			
				BorisderRusse am 08.04.2005 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nali,
> Könntest du das bitte umändern.  Hab mich vertippt. Kannst den Beitrag gern löschen, wenn du das gemacht hast, danke BdR



Habs geedited 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. April 2005)

*Danielovitch*

Netter Kontakt., superschnelle Lieferung 
Danke! 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3561678&x=18

MfG Jimini


----------



## Danielovitch (9. April 2005)

*Inu-id*

Ne glatte 1+ gibts auch von mir für INU-ID. Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder!

_Habs eingetragen_


----------



## Volcom (10. April 2005)

*Aw: Inu-id*



			
				Thunda am 09.04.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir gibts ein    für Volcom. Schnell und sehr nett, gerne wieder
> 
> Hier der Link: Klick!
> 
> ...




von mir gibs ebenfals ein  an thunda !
schnell überwiesen und sehr freundlich , den link habt ihr ja 

_Habs eingetragen._


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. April 2005)

*Alex*

Hab heut (mal wieder  ) ein Päckchen von Alex bekommen, war wie immer alles bestens  

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3552065&x=2

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (16. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hatte vor kurzem *space-trotter* Tribes Vengeance abgekauft. Ware ist heute angekommen. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt 

Es wurde über PN abgewickelt und hie ist der Link zum Angebot: (denke ich mal *g*) http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3552806


*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (16. April 2005)

*Danielovitch  -  Warboss*

Hab von *Danielovitch* ne FX5200 gekauft. Die war so gut verpackt das selbst ein Atomschlag da nix zerstört hätte.   
Drei Mann mußten mir beim auspacken helfen.   

Ebenfalls *absolut zu empfehlen*  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann hab ich von *Warboss* ne 40GB SATA Platte gekauft.
Auch sehr gut verpackt und somit *ebenfalls zu empfehlen* 

((( Die Links find ich grad net.    )))


*Wurde beides eingetragen*


----------



## warboss (16. April 2005)

*AW: Danielovitch  -  Warboss*

Inuid hat von mir ne 40b sata platte gekauft. schnelle überweisung - netter kontakt - nur zu empfehlen    

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rinderteufel (16. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*zect0r* hat mich grad darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich ihm ja mal Gothic 2 verkauft habe.^^
Lief alles reibungslos. 


Spoiler



...wenn ich mich recht erinner. *gg*



Ich hab auch noch mit massig anderen leuten gehandelt, bin aber zu faul, nachzugucken und die alle zu bewerten. 


*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## space-trotter (16. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Rosini am 16.04.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vor kurzem *space-trotter* Tribes Vengeance abgekauft. Ware ist heute angekommen. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt
> 
> Es wurde über PN abgewickelt und hie ist der Link zum Angebot: (denke ich mal *g*) http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3552806
> 
> ...



yep, vielen Dank nochmal. Hat gut geklappt!


*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rinderteufel (17. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab mir jetzt doch mal die Mühe gemacht. 

Mit folgenden Usern hatte ich gehandelt und das war auch bei allen positiv ausgegangen.

_Skullmoon_
Martinroessler
opppo
Kreon
Crusher99
Tyrael

Das war's, glaube ich. *g*

*Edit Nali: Ist eingetragen, aber das um 1:03?  *


----------



## tobeast (17. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe vor kurzem mit mzensheim getauscht. Ging alles superschnell und netter Kontakt, bin sehr zufrieden.

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## zectOr (17. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



> *zect0r*






Mit O     also zectOr   

 Kann ja wieder gelöscht werden


----------



## Styx (17. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für BorisderRusse  

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (18. April 2005)

*AW: Alex*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 13.04.2005 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heut (mal wieder  ) ein Päckchen von Alex bekommen, war wie immer alles bestens
> 
> Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3552065&x=2
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Bezahlt wurde ebenfalls sehr schnell, daher ein klares "Top" an DJ_of_Borg

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## BorisderRusse (19. April 2005)

*AW: Alex*

Will nicht mal wer mein viertes    eintragen??


----------



## Danielovitch (19. April 2005)

*Chaosman99*

Boah, handelt nicht mit dem Typen! Ich habe ihm 5 Sims-Addons verkauft (für 15€). Donnerstag meinte er dann, er hätte das Geld überwiesen. Ich hab ihm vertraut und Freitag das Päckchen losgeschickt. Bis heute ist das Geld nicht da!

Mit dem Gedanken, Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten, spiele ich auch noch.

Fazit:   ³

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## knallebumm (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positiv an MASTEofDiSASTer

Hab gta3 und ein anderes Spiel von ihm gekauft. Beides kam im einwandfreiem Zustand, vollständig, sehr gut verpackt und verzögerungsfrei bei mir an.

Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3578247&x=19

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Timolo78 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für xyz2005. Hat das Geld für das Gehäuse schnell überwiesen und sonst ist alles sehr gut gelaufen!

Gruss T78

*edit: Hier der Link dazu: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3546821&x=21

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Rinderteufel (21. April 2005)

*AW: Chaosman99*



			
				Danielovitch am 19.04.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, handelt nicht mit dem Typen! Ich habe ihm 5 Sims-Addons verkauft (für 15€). Donnerstag meinte er dann, er hätte das Geld überwiesen. Ich hab ihm vertraut und Freitag das Päckchen losgeschickt. Bis heute ist das Geld nicht da!
> 
> Mit dem Gedanken, Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten, spiele ich auch noch.
> 
> ...



lol?
Selbst Schuld, oder? Normalerweise wartet man bei sowas ja auch ab, bis das Geld da ist.


----------



## Chaosman99 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Chaosman99*



			
				Rinderteufel am 21.04.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 19.04.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



befinde mich gerade in ITalien Excursions Kurs im Religionsstudium. ICh hab meiner Freundin ne mail geschrieben, dass sie 2 - 3 Sachen überweist, weil es von hier ein wenig schwierig ist und ich keine TANS mit habe. ICh weiss nicht ob sie es nun gemacht habe und anrufen ist zu teuer!!! Bin Montag wieder daheim und Regel das dann.

hab man keine Angst

gruss

chaos


----------



## Fischnase (22. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab Bigwolf en paar games verkauft!
War sofort freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit! Ein ausgezeichneter Kunde! 1+   

cya
Fischnase

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## BorisderRusse (23. April 2005)

*Nielshaase*

hätte noch eie gute Bewertung für Nielshaase abzugeben. hab im BIA abgekauft, alles super !!
Geld da, Spiel da.
Hier der Link   http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3584290&x=2

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (23. April 2005)

*Fischnase *

Habe vor ein paar Tagen *Fischnase* folgende Spiele abgekauft: Jedy Academy und Chrome sowie Splinter Cell. Freundlicher Kontakt, so wie man es von einem kompetenten Verkäufer erwartet 

Allerdings scheint der Thread unauffindbar. Habe nur einen ähnlichen Verkaufsthread auftreiben können (auch wenn das wenig bringt). Der original-Thread scheint gelöscht worden zu sein, da ich ihn auch nicht in der Forensuche auftreiben konnte 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3590562

MfG, Rosini

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Fischnase (23. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Rosini bekommt von mir ne 1+ mit 3fach*

 

Klasse käufer

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Nielshaase (24. April 2005)

*AW: Nielshaase*



			
				BorisderRusse am 23.04.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte noch eie gute Bewertung für Nielshaase abzugeben. hab im BIA abgekauft, alles super !!
> Geld da, Spiel da.
> Hier der Link   http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3584290&x=2




Stimmt genau hat super geklappt.  Darum auch ein   für BdR.

Buhmann

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Timolo78 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für MASTEofDISASter . Hat das Spiel schnell und in einem Top-Zustand verschickt und sonst ist alles sehr gut gelaufen!

Gruss T78

Hier der Link dazu: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3578247&x=19

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (24. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Muss meine negative Bewertung für Chaosman99 zurückziehen. Das Geld kam zwar verdammt spät, aber es kam dann doch noch. Also eine positive. Hab Nali ne OMail geschrieben, dass die negative rausgenommen wird.

gruss

*Wurde geändert*


----------



## emule86 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Fischnase am 22.04.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Bigwolf en paar games verkauft!
> War sofort freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit! Ein ausgezeichneter Kunde! 1+
> 
> cya
> ...



Also FIschnase hat jetzt seine positive Bewertung, aber wo bleibt meine?


----------



## Bob-der-Baumeister (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes *Positiv* an King-of-Pain.
Schnelle Lieferung, fairer Preis und super Verpackung.
Er hat mir nen Ram-Baustein verkauft.
Siehe:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3582021&page=3

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (26. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Bob-der-Baumeister am 26.04.2005 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes *Positiv* an King-of-Pain.
> Schnelle Lieferung, fairer Preis und super Verpackung.
> Er hat mir nen Ram-Baustein verkauft.
> Siehe:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3582021&page=3



ein   *Bob-der-Baumeister* schnelle überweisung und netter kontakt

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich geb Rinderteufel auch ein  , ist alles gut gelaufen...  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				emule86 am 24.04.2005 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fischnase am 22.04.2005 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also noch mal:

WELCHER NOOB IST FÜR DIESEN BEWERTUNGSTHREAD ZUSTÄNDIG?   

Sorry, aber ich hab hier schon mehrmals gepostet, dass ich was bei Fischnase gekauft hab und alles ohne Probleme verlaufen ist. Ich hab ihm eine positive Bewertung gegeben und er mir auch.

Aber warum ist das hier immer noch nicht eingetragen? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass das so lange dauert?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				emule86 am 29.04.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 24.04.2005 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was dein Problem ist aber Fischnase hat lediglich zwei Bewertungen abgegebn. An Rosini und Bigwolf und er wurde nur von Rosini bewertet.


> Ich hab ihm eine positive Bewertung gegeben und er mir auch.[/b]
> Das stimmt nicht. Wenn man sich deinen letzten Beitrag hier ansieht, dann könnte man vielleicht ne positive Bewertung für Fischnase erahnen, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## franksteel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.04.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 29.04.2005 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emule86 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ich bin hier unter dem Nick "emule86" angemeldet aber bei ICQ heiß ich "bigwolf". Meine ICQ nummer is 162431376. 
Da ich mit Fischnase das alles über ICQ gemacht habe (den Kauf der PC-Spiele), hat er auch nicht meinen Nick hier im FOrum,sondern den bei ICQ verwendet.

Also bitte ändert die positive Bewertung von "bigwolf" auf "emule86"   


THX  

*Wurde geändert*


----------



## Fizban (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Howdy Zusammen,

hab am Freitag nach Verzögerung meinerseits eine Grafikkarte von *xyz2005* gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Von mir gibts deshalb ein   

Ciao
Fizban
*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich vergebe ein  an den User *Warboss*,
ich habe eine Soundkarte und ein Laufwerk bei ihm gekauft
beides ist schnell und einwandfrei bei mir angekommen!   

TAPO

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## warboss (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes    für TAPO hat von mir eine soundkarte und ein DVD-Laufwerk gekauft.
*Fazit:* 
schnelleüberweisung, netter kontakt - besser gehts nicht  


link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3606357&x=19

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von Blumenhund zwei Spiele gekauft, und bin vollstens zufrieden! Netter Kontakt, Spiele waren schnell da und in gutem Zustand.
 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3628901&mid=3632503#3632503

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe Dumbi 2 Spiele verkauft, Geld war auch sehr schnell da.

Alles super

  für Dumbi

€// Hier noch der Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3628901&mid=3632503#3632503

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 02.05.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vergebe ein  an den User *Warboss*,
> ich habe eine Soundkarte und ein Laufwerk bei ihm gekauft
> beides ist schnell und einwandfrei bei mir angekommen!
> 
> TAPO



wann wird meine bewertung denn eingetragen ?
der warboss will die bestimmt haben !

*Hatte ich übersehen. Wurde eingetragen wie im Posting weiter oben steht.*


----------



## spiker123 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
Habe vor kurzem 1 Spiel und eine DVD an *LopezdieMaus* verkauft. Saubere und schnelle Abwicklung, netter Kontakt, was will man mehr?

Daher ein dickes Lob an *LopezdieMaus*  !

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				emule86 am 30.04.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin hier unter dem Nick "emule86" angemeldet aber bei ICQ heiß ich "bigwolf". Meine ICQ nummer is 162431376.
> Da ich mit Fischnase das alles über ICQ gemacht habe (den Kauf der PC-Spiele), hat er auch nicht meinen Nick hier im FOrum,sondern den bei ICQ verwendet.
> 
> Also bitte ändert die positive Bewertung von "bigwolf" auf "emule86"
> ...



Hallo??????

Also das regt mich langsam auf. Meine Bewertung steht imer noch unter meine ICQ-Nick und nicht unter meinem PCGames-Nick. Ich hab alles erklärt, alle kann jetzt edlich jemand die Bewertung auch richtig eintragen?   

Die Seite kotzt einen langsam an. Statt News kommt nur Werbung. Siese erscheint meist erst eine Woche später als auf anderen Seiten. Das Forum beinhaltet immer mehr und mehr Spam und der Bewertungsthread wird auch nicht ordentlich geführt.     


OMFG    WTF ???


----------



## tobife (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Tja, ich weiß nicht, ob ich es Neutral oder Negativ bewerten soll.
Hierum geht es:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3572125&x=8

Wie man sieht, war ich mit Zockerlein2309 soweit klar.
Dann teilte er mir mit, dass er bis Ende April im Urlaub sei und fragte, ob ich solange warten könnte. Ich tat es leider.  
Mittlerweile steht fest, dass er das Spiel nich mehr nimmt.  
Und ich habe anderen Interessen abgesagt.

@Nali:
Ich überlasse es dir, ob du es als Negativ einträgst oder den Punkt Neutral im Bewertungsthread hinzufügst.

tobife


OK, nach einer PN von Nali habe ich mich für folgendes entschieden. Ich werde eine Negative Bewertung vergeben. Spassbieter gehen mir doch etwas auf die Nerven.

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dicken pluspunkt an king of pain , er hat mir black hawk down abgekauft und sehr schnell überwiesen ... zu dem ist er auch sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit   


KING OF PAIN  



*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hab von "larsen" WC3 erworben, ging alles schnell und zuverlässig. Ne 1+ und immer wieder gerne!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## her-cm-1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe vom user "lvoelkner" GTA 3 gekauft. Alles bestens gelaufen, schnelle Lieferung. Ein klare 1+.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Ronin7 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hi

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3644146&x=5

hab von DavidGanzleben bekommen. schneller super versand, spiel zwar noch nicht getetstet, aber scheint alles ok! alles bestens!


*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Volcom hab von ihn Black Hawk Down gekauft

über die Lieferzeit kann ich nix sagen ich war nicht @home   

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Mondblut am 13.05.2005 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 1+ fuer _Skullmoon_ wegen Doom III ( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3493989&x=9 ).
> Spiel ist wirklich wie im Neuzustand! Nur zu empfehlen!!
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



1+ zurück an Mondblut, schnelle Bezahlung und guter Kontakt.

Immer wieder gerne.  

Gruß
Skullmoon

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: David Ganzleben*

Ich habe mir neulich ein Spiel von David Ganzleben gekauft mega schneller Versand Top Preis einfach alles Spitze

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: JeremeyFoley*

ein dickes         an supatollomann , er hat mir meinen  steamaccount abgekauft

er is sehr nett und das geld war wie vereinbart aufm konto und das schnell ! 


mfg

und ich hoffe ihr tragt mal alles ein !

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## supatollomann (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

ne 1- für Volcom
hat mir n key für steam verkauft hat alles tip-top geklappt inklusive tips un relativ schneller lieferung 

top !!

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (21. Mai 2005)

*Milos*

EIn    für Milos, der 1:1-Tausch Rome gegen Sacred: Underworld ging ohne Probleme über die Bühne.

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Milos*

  für Rafiel

Er hat mir Riddick abgekauft. Sehr schnelle Überweisung. Gerne wieder 
Hier ist der Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3652241&x=3

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Milos*

Eine positive Bewertung möchte ich an "Vivi" abgeben.
Hab mir von ihm alle 3 Teile von Matrix gekauft   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3595955&page=5

NBoch na frage??? 
Wenn ich als Käufer den Verkäufer positiv bewerte, weil ich das Geld überwiesen hab, die Ware angekommen ist und alles problemlos abgelaufen ist, bekomm ich dann automatisch auch eine positive Bewertung???

Vivi wollte zwar selber noch ma reinsschreiben, dass ich ne positive Bewertung bekommen soll, aber er hat mir seit 5 Tagen nicht mehr geantwortet 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Milos*



			
				emule86 am 23.05.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> NBoch na frage???
> Wenn ich als Käufer den Verkäufer positiv bewerte, weil ich das Geld überwiesen hab, die Ware angekommen ist und alles problemlos abgelaufen ist, bekomm ich dann automatisch auch eine positive Bewertung???


Nein, es gibt nicht automatisch eine positive Bewertung für den andern. Da müssen beide jeweils einen Comment abgeben.


----------



## spiker123 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Milos*

*Hellangel* hat von mir 3 DVD's gekauft! Das Geld wurde sehr schnell überwiesen! Ansonsten gibt es auch nichts zu meckern, es war daher alles in Ordnung! Die Post hat aber wahrscheinlich etwas geschlampt, da die DVD's, wie ich finde, erst unerwartet spät bei *Hellangel* ankamen!

Daher ganz klar eine *positive* Bewertung für *Hellangel*!  

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

1x Top für babado24

schnelle Überweisung für Chronicles of Riddick

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

  für Ronin7

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3687154&x=11

Hab ihm MoH AA + Addon abgekauft, schnelle Lieferung...

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Vivi (30. Mai 2005)

*Bewertung für emule86*

Habe hier noch ne positive Bewertung für emule86 abzugeben. Er hat für die drei Matrix DVDs schnell überwiesen. Problemlose abwicklung.

Sry @ emule86

War länger nicht mehr im PCGF deswegen habe ich dir nicht geantwortet.

greetz Vivi

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (30. Mai 2005)

*Bewertung für macharius*

Ich habe eine positive Bewertung für *macharius*, der mir in diesem Thread das Spiel "Boiling Point" verkaufte.

Sehr freundlicher Kontakt und eine schnelle Lieferung. Alles bestens 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bewertung für macharius*

Ich habe von "midgebite" das Spiel "Men of Valor" erworben und es hat alles bestens geklappt!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## macharius (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,

hab Rosini Boiling Point verkauft, er hat verdammt schnell Überwiesen. Dafür gibts ein klares   

Gruß Michi

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von "Vaalgamon" Spellforce - Breath of Winter" gekauft und es hat alles BESTENS geklappt - jederzeit wieder!

MfG, Skip

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei etwas ältere Bewertungen auch von mir:

Von *Acemen* FlatOut gekauft. Der Versand dauerte etwas länger, dafür hat er als "Entschuldigung" noch ein LOTR Spiel obendrauf gelegt! TOP!   

Außerdem noch eine gute Bewertung für *space-trotter*, der mit Vampire: Bloodlines verkauft hatte. Versand ging fix, Verpackung war in Ordnung:   

Beides übrigens nette Kontakte!  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich schon wieder. Habe von "Kutty" HL2 erworben, es lief alles bestens!

MfG, Skip

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Hab mit TR1Bun MOH Pa getauscht alles lief einwandfrei netter kontakt immer weider

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TR1BuN (6. Juni 2005)

*aple 1+*

ich hab mit   aple   "Die Sims 2" gegen "Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault" getauscht. lief alles wie geschmiert. ging alles schnell über die bühne. ist auf jeden fall ne positive bewertung wert.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,

ich habe meine CPU AMD Athlon 1800+ an emule86 verkauft. Er hat eine in diesem Threat

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3729625&x=2

gesucht. Die Bezahlung lief 1 a super schnell!! Also einen ganz dicken    für emule86. Guter und netter Kontakt ...

Gruß

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tohei (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe vor kurzem von *Alex* Call of Duty für 18 € gekauft. Abwicklung hat super funktioniert.

Daher  

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				memphis76 am 08.06.2005 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe meine CPU AMD Athlon 1800+ an emule86 verkauft. Er hat eine in diesem Threat
> 
> ...



sorry für die etwas verspätete Bewertung, 
aba ich gebe unbedingt ein    an "memphis76" ab.   

Er hat mir eine CPU verkauft und diese auch super schnell verschickt. Besser hätte es nicht laufen können 

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

1x Top für *tohei* - schnelle, reibungslose Abwicklung beim Verkauf von Call of Duty

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Vaalgamon (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jo, hi,
bin mal wieder ein wenig spät dran...  
Ich habe Skipper78 über diesen Thread http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3702564&x=3
SpellForce Addon - Breath of Winter verkauft. Da die Überweisung superschnell bei mir einging möchte ich ihm gerne eine POSITIVE Bewertung vergeben. Gerne wieder! Danke.         

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Berliner-Broiler (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive Bewertung*

Habe HL2 von IVoelkner erworben. Lief alles glatt, daher 

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine    Bewertung geht an "Benne74"

Er hat bei mir ne AMD64 3500+ Winchester CPU gekauft und auch prompt das Geld überwiesen 

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				guckymc am 16.06.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Top Bewertung geht an emule86.
> 
> Er hat eine Festplatte von mir gekauft und den Handel vorbildlich abgeschlossen.
> 
> mfg guckymc



Auch von mir ein    an "guckymc"

Die Festplatte wurde gut gepolstert verschickt und kam sicher bei mir an 

Ich bedanke mich für's Geschäft   

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Benne74 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir eine    Bewertung an emule86.

Ich habe den Athlon64 3500+ von ihm gekauft und selten einen besseren Handelspartner gehabt. Er hat mich über alle Schritte (Versand usw.) genauestens auf dem laufenden gehalten.

*Bewertung wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Donut7000 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich gebe  	Chaosman99    
Es war ein  Tauschhandel Sims 2 gegen BF42 + Geld
War schnell und gut

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Donut7000 am 22.06.2005 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe  	Chaosman99
> Es war ein  Tauschhandel Sims 2 gegen BF42 + Geld
> War schnell und gut



Ich kann Donut7000 auch nur     geben. Lief alles super!!!

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von Iceman das PC-Spiel Syberia 2 gekauft:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3771390&page=1
Ich gebe ein klares   , weil freundlicher Kontakt, schnelle und saubere abwicklung des Geschäftes und schneller Versand einfach super waren, gerne wieder!

TAPO

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ich habe 2 positive Bewertungen abzugeben:

*Jupp009*  

Ich hab von ihm GTA VC bekommen. Die Verpackung war gut und er hat sich sehr kulant gezeigt. Absolut zu empfehlen.

*Dumbi*  

Sehr schneller Versand, gute Verpackung, sehr gute Ware und eine zusätzliche Beilage von 2 Games. Ein begeisteter Klon1234 sagt "Danke"

Mfg. Klon1234

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Iceman (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 24.06.2005 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von Iceman das PC-Spiel Syberia 2 gekauft:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3771390&page=1
> Ich gebe ein klares   , weil freundlicher Kontakt, schnelle und saubere abwicklung des Geschäftes und schneller Versand einfach super waren, gerne wieder!
> 
> TAPO



Kann das Lob nur zurückgeben, blitzschnelle Überweisung und alles bestens gelaufen.

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Mazzz (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe vor kurzem NFSU2 an memphis76 verkauft. Sehr netter Kontakt. Schnelle Überweisung (gleich nach dem aushandeln des preises überwiesen)
Daher ein klares 
  an memphis76

gruß, danke

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

  für memphis76

Habe ihm C&C TS verkauft, Geld ist sehr schnell angekommen.

Hier der Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3749278&x=24

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Einmal Positiv für emule86. Er hat AVP2 von mir gekauft. Ging alles absolut glatt.
 


tobife

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				tobife am 27.06.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal Positiv für emule86. Er hat AVP2 von mir gekauft. Ging alles absolut glatt.
> 
> 
> 
> tobife



Ebenfalls ein    an Tobife   
Hätte nicht besser und schneller laufen können 

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Mazzz am 25.06.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor kurzem NFSU2 an memphis76 verkauft. Sehr netter Kontakt. Schnelle Überweisung (gleich nach dem aushandeln des preises überwiesen)
> Daher ein klares
> an memphis76
> 
> ...



Habe das genannte Spiel NFSU 2 von Mazzz erfolgreich erworben ...    Spiel ist bei mir gut verpackt angekommen und ist absolut top in Ordnung. Aus diesem Grund und auch der schnellen Lieferungwegen ein großes Doppel-    an Mazzz.

Gruß, Danke und gerne wieder ...
Memphis

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Rick229, trotz ungewöhnlichem Deal hat alles wunderbar geklappt...

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ich gebe eine postitve Bewertung für *Klon1234* ab!   
Unser Tausch lief einwandfrei ab, das Spiel war in sehr gutem Zustand, und die Verpackung sehr stabil!
Von Klon1234 habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet, deshalb    


*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

ein    an Jmmy1985 , is echt ne frechheit von dem arsch , wir machen n tauschgeschäfft , er sagt er schicke die spiele los , wie ich es auch gemacht habe ber ich hab nie was bekommen  ausser n account von hl2 , aber trotzdem , xboxspiele im wert von is. 180 € dahinb  

is schon etwas länger her !

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ein dickes   für *guckymc* !
Er hat mir einen Prozessor, passenden Lüfter und eine Grafikkarte abgekauft.
Das Geld war eineinhalb Tage später auf meinem Konto verbucht und es gab sogar eine Rückmeldung, dass die Ware gut angekommen ist und einwandfrei funktioniert.

So machen die Kleinanzeigen richtig Spass  

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Rastamen (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

ein    für Iceman , habe Doom 3 von ihm gekauft .
Schnelle Abwicklung , antwortet schnell auf mails und das Spiel ist wie im Neuzustand . 

Thread ---> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3771390&mid=3786719

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

*wieczorrek* hat sich auch ein    verdient.
Habe zwei Spiele von Ihm gekauft. Der Versand ging sehr schnell und beide Spiele sind in einem Top Zustand 

Thread:http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3793643&x=4

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ich habe von *Alex* das Game GTA San Andreas gekauft.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3781165&x=4
hat alles super geklappt und wurde nach dem Geldeingang schnell versendet, einfach nur   .

TAPO

*wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Iceman (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*



			
				Rastamen am 02.07.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für Iceman , habe Doom 3 von ihm gekauft .
> Schnelle Abwicklung , antwortet schnell auf mails und das Spiel ist wie im Neuzustand .
> 
> Thread ---> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3771390&mid=3786719



Und eine positive Bewertung zurück. Schnelle Überweisung, reibungslose Abwicklung. So sollte das sein.

*gleich eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

nach langen warten jetzt eine negative bewertung für goki

es geht um diesen Tread
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3766754&mid=3791267#3791267

wir hatten dan ausgemacht das er mir die Kontodaten schikt so das ich ihn geld überweisen kann das ist bis heute nicht geschen

seit den 18.6 hatt er sich nicht mehr gemeldet (und war hier auch nicht mehr on) hab PM geschikt und in ICQ angeschrieben keine reaktion (und auch nicht online gesehen) darum jetzt mein negativ

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ein    an *bmwbasti*, ich habe von ihm eine Radeon 9800Pro gekauft:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3773140
Die Abwicklung ging prima und schnell von statten, genauso wie der Versand nach Geldeingang!

Mfg TAPO

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*



			
				TAPO am 05.07.2005 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *bmwbasti*, ich habe von ihm eine Radeon 9800Pro gekauft:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3773140
> Die Abwicklung ging prima und schnell von statten, genauso wie der Versand nach Geldeingang!
> 
> Mfg TAPO




Das kann ich uneingeschränkt zurück geben. Ein dickes   für TAPO.
Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr schnelle Zahlung und eine Rückmeldung, dass die Ware angekommen ist.

Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Skipper78* hat bei mir Medal of Honor: Allied Assault inkl. Add-ons gekauft. Er hat direkt überwiesen, schon zwei Tage später war die Überweisung auf meinem Konto verbucht. Ganz klar   


hier der Link zum Thread

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *Grappa11* Medal of Honor plus Addons gekauft. Super schneller Versand, netter Kontakt, alles bestens! 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*



			
				TAPO am 04.07.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von *Alex* das Game GTA San Andreas gekauft.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3781165&x=4
> hat alles super geklappt und wurde nach dem Geldeingang schnell versendet, einfach nur   .
> 
> ...



das gleiche gilt analog für *TAPO* - schnelle Überweisung für GTAA, netter Kontakt: TOP

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ist schon was länger her:

*Raferman03* hat bei mir Vietcong gekauft, ebenfalls umgehend das Geld überwiesen und sich nach Erhalt bei mir gemeldet.   

Link zum etwas älteren Thread

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

OBluefireO bekommt von mir aus ein dickes   
hab ihm im pcgchat getroffen und ihm soeldner + des addon für 12 € ink versand abgekauft ! 

danke ! is heut auch angekommen 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

*Volcom*  bekommt von mir auch ein fettes   ! 

Ich habe ihm Söldner + Addon verkauft und er hat das Geld sofort überwiesen und mir sogar noch ein Foto von der Überweisung geschickt! 

Gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: her-cm-1 +*

Ebenso bekommt noch *kazwei* ein   

Hat auch alles besten geklappt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (6. Juli 2005)

*Skipper78 1+*

Habe Skipper78 Guild Wars verkauft, eine Top Bewertung dafür! Super schnell überwiesen, freundlicher Kontakt, spitze!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Skipper78 1+*

Ich habe von *blackout* HdR SuM, Silent Hunter 3 und The Fall gekauft. Super Kontakt, super Versand, super Ware, ein dickes   !

MfG, Skip

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blackout (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Skipper78 1+*

Ich habe *Skipper78* die oben genannten Spiele verkauft, lief alles per Omail, super schnelle Überweisung und alles umkompliziert, besser gehts nicht!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Vincenils (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Skipper78 1+*

eine super 1 für donut7000
habe pariah von ihm gekauft am Mittwoch und heute freitag is es schon da
superschneller turboversand bei einwandfreier Ware
echt super    
Grüße Vincenils

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

habe mit *Wolle19* NOLF2 gegen Insomnia getauscht. Austausch hat gut funktioniert.   

der zugehörige Thread

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Wolle19 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

wie schon oben steht, hab mit *Grappa11* getauscht. Und zwar Insomnia gegen NOLF 2. Ware ok, schnelle Lieferung, bin sehr zufrieden.   

Ebenso an *Solon25* ein dickes Lob. Schnelle Lieferung von Unreal 2. Hab ebenfalls getauscht mit ihm gegen Ultima 9. Bin sehr zufrieden. Daumen hoch  

*Wurden beide eingetragen*


----------



## Donut7000 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Skipper78 1+*



			
				Vincenils am 08.07.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> eine super 1 für donut7000
> habe pariah von ihm gekauft am Mittwoch und heute freitag is es schon da
> superschneller turboversand bei einwandfreier Ware
> echt super
> Grüße Vincenils


Sehr schnelle Überweisung , DANKE

dazu sage ich nur     

Achja warum habe ich in meinen Bewertungen 1x   und 1x   eigentlich müsste das 2x   heisen? oder? Weil ich finde keinen Eintrag in dem mich jemand als negativ bezeichnet hat , oder hab ich was übersehen???

*Wurde eingetragen & Fehler behoben*


----------



## Grappa11 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch noch ein großes   an *Alex*, der bei mir Grand Prix 4 gekauft hat. 
Sehr netter Kontakt, und kulant ist bei ihm weit untertrieben, besser geht's nicht   
Ich hoffe es ist heil bei Dir angekommen.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Solon25 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein    für *Wolle19*. Getauschtes Spiel ist grade angekommen 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir geht ein  an *Mondblut*. Hab ihm über EBay "Act of War - CE" verkauft und die Bezahlung war schnell und überhaupt ist er ein sehr netter Kerl 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Grappa11 am 08.07.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch noch ein großes   an *Alex*, der bei mir Grand Prix 4 gekauft hat.
> Sehr netter Kontakt, und kulant ist bei ihm weit untertrieben, besser geht's nicht
> Ich hoffe es ist heil bei Dir angekommen.



top geht eindeutig an Grappa11 zurück. Netter Kontakt, hält immer auf dem Laufenden und verkauft nicht zuletzt einwandfreie Ware...

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## warboss (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, dickes + für Sta, hat von mr ein paar passivkühler abgekauft.

geld war direkt am nächsten Tag da und sonst war auch alles 1a, nur zu empfehlen     

link zum thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3818602&x=13

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## wieczorrek (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,

hatte vor kurzem Pc Spiele an "BMWBASTI" verkauft. Und ich muß sagen , daß alles super geklappt hat. Ein gutes Mitglied der Community. Weiter so !
Also:  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kuno 2-3*

Eine positive Bewertung geht an *Wolle19*. Er hat mir sein StarCraft + Broadware geschickt. Eindeutig ein    für Wolle19!!!

Mfg. Klon1234

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Wolle19 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kuno 2-3*

gleiches für ihn Daumen hoch     @Klon1234

1a Transfer : )

Vielen Dank nochmal und viel Spass mit dem Spiel

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Timolo78 (11. Juli 2005)

*Bewertung*

Habe mein altes Netzteil an *Benne74* verkauft. Schnell überwisen und sonst netter Kontakt Klares    für ihn.

hier die Url: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3799259&mid=3839610

Gruss T78

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ich habe von *Danielovitch* Guild Wars gekauft. Alles super gut gelaufen, ein fetter   !

MfG, Skip

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (14. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*



			
				hellangel am 14.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Alex hab ich bis jetzt den schnellsten Deal gemacht im PCGH Forum!
> 
> 
> Einfach alles Perfekt  -->  Positive Bewertung²
> ...



Vielen Dank und ein TOP auch zurück an hellangel. Vier Spiele (Namen nenne ich jetzt hier nicht) gekauft. Geld war binnen 24 Stunden auf meinem Konto. Ausgezeichnet.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (15. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*

Habe mit Klon1234 Spiele getauscht, ging sehr schnell und reibungs los, daher ein    an Klon1234!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobeast (15. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*

Habe von ich98 Brothers in Arms und von 
space-trotter Act of War gekauft, hat alles super geklappt und sehr schnelle Abwicklung, sehr zu empfehlen! 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (15. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*

Ein großes    für *PassitheRock*!
Einwandfreie Verpackung und schneller Versand!    
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3852564&x=13

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## PassitheRock (15. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*

Ein absoltutes TOP an  Dumbi.

Schneller Versand und sehr netter Kontakt.
Sehr zu empfehlen

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (16. Juli 2005)

*Aw: ...*

Ein dickes    für *mzensheim*!
Unser Tausch lief super ab!  
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3852564&x=13

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein   für *mzensheim*, der bei mir SoF 2 und XIII gekauft hat, alles gut geklappt.


der Link zum Thread

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mzensheim (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  von mir für *Grappa11* für den unprobelmatischen und schnellen Handel. Ruck-Zuck-Versand und Tip-Top-Ware.
Hier der Link zum Thread.

Ebenfalls ein  von mir erhält *Dumbi*.
Auch hier sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle/reibungslose Tauschabwicklung.
Hier der Link zum Thread.

*Wurden beide  eingetragen*


----------



## lvoelkner (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive Bewertung*



			
				Berliner-Broiler am 16.06.2005 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe HL2 von IVoelkner erworben. Lief alles glatt, daher
> 
> *Bewertung eingetragen*


Und auch für Berliner-Broiler von mir ein  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Berliner-Broiler (17. Juli 2005)

*Top für Raferman 3*

Habe Vampires 2 von Rafeman3 erworben.
3 dicke    für ihn, denn anders als abgesprochen, erfolgte der Versand noch *bevor* das Geld da war. Hatte das Spiel bereits am Tag der Überweisung. Mega-krass.

Danke

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Vollmi (18. Juli 2005)

*Bewertung für warboss*

*warboss* erhält von mir ein ganz klares  - freundlicher Kontakt, reibungsloser Ablauf. Hab das 1.Mal im PCG-Forum was gekauft, schön, dass es gleich so positiv war. 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## warboss (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertung für warboss*

von mir auch ein ganz klares + für Vollmi, schnell überwiesen, netter kontakt - alles wunderbar     

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## MADEMAN (19. Juli 2005)

*Bewertung für ngc2403*

Ein dickes    für *ngc2403*. Hab mit ihm Schlacht um Mittelerde gegen BF2 getauscht. Netter Kontakt und schneller Versand.    

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Und noch eine positive Bewertung von mir, nämlich für *Danielovitch*!
Super-netter Kontakt und eine schnelle Überweisung!   
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3852564&x=18

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (20. Juli 2005)

*Bewertung für Dumbi*

So, der 200. Post in diesem Thread wird eine positive Bewertung für *Dumbi*. Alles schnell geregelt, supernetter Kontakt - super!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein dickes  an *lordblizzard*! Ich habe mit ihm ein Spiel getauscht und das Spiel was ich von ihm erhalten habe, war sehr gut verpackt und ist sicher bei mir angekommen! Dankeschön dafür!

Mfg. Klon1234

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

kaum zu glauben, aber diesmal kommt von mir eine derbe negative Bewertung zustande, und zwar für *Beaven*, von dem ich RAM für 40€uronen gekauft habe und nicht erhielt, auf E-Mails und forum-Mails antwortete er mir jetzt fast einen ganzen Monat nicht mehr. Er behauptet, das ich nicht überwiesen hätte, was aber laut Bank nicht sein kann. Also klare    
Hierzu der Threat:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3762738&mid=3778957#3778957

Sorry, but   
TAPO

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein    geht an *DoktorX*, für eine gute Verpackung, schnelle Lieferung, absolut freundlichen Kontakt und natürlich einwandfreie Ware! 
 Klick!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## DoktorX (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				Dumbi am 21.07.2005 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    geht an *DoktorX*, für eine gute Verpackung, schnelle Lieferung, absolut freundlichen Kontakt und natürlich einwandfreie Ware!
> Klick!
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Gilt natürlich auch für *Dumbi*!! Sehr schnelle Lieferung, Ware top Zustand und sehr sehr freundlich!  1x  für Dumbi! (  )

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Benne74 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein   geht an *Timolo78* für das Levicom Netzteil, daß er an mich verkauft hat.

Guter Kontakt. Schnelle Lieferung. Was will man mehr?

*Bewertung eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein  an *Atrox*! Die Ware ist wie beschrieben und die Verpackung war klasse!

Mfg. Klon1234

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (2. August 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein    an * Matthias82*! 
Ich habe ihm Act of War abgekauft und das Spiel ist superschnell bei mir angekommen, von daher alles bestens!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Matthias82 (2. August 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Auch ein dickes    für OBluefireO , sehr schnelle Überweisung und Freundlich ! Gerne wieder   

MFG
Matthias

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (3. August 2005)

*wer das kopiert is doof*

ein    an *TAPO*


einfach super , hab ihn n ram abgekauft und farcry und kam heut schon an obwohl gestern bestellt 



danke 


tapo for president :>

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (4. August 2005)

*möp*

ein    an *blumenhund*, habe eine dvd von ihm gekauft, lief alles ohne probleme ab und die dvd funktioniert

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (4. August 2005)

*AW: möp*



			
				sagichnet am 04.08.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *blumenhund*, habe eine dvd von ihm gekauft, lief alles ohne probleme ab und die dvd funktioniert



Ein dickes + auch von mir    
Hat alles bestens geklappt.

Edit: Hier noch der Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3885587

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. August 2005)

*AW: wer das kopiert is doof*



			
				Volcom am 03.08.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *TAPO*
> 
> 
> einfach super , hab ihn n ram abgekauft und farcry und kam heut schon an obwohl gestern bestellt
> ...



Ebenfalls ein   von mir an *Volcom*, hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert, noch dazu ist er absolut Vertrauenswürdig *g* und der Kontakt zu ihm ist super!

mfg TAPO

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## RickSkywalker (6. August 2005)

*AW: wer das kopiert is doof*

Ein   geht an Chaosman99. Die Post hat ein bisschen lange gebraucht um das Spiel zu verschicken, die Packung hat sie hinten auch eingedellt. die Ware war top und genauso wie er es beschrieben hat. Der Kontakt war auch positiv.

 an Chaosman99

--eingetragen--


----------



## Alex (7. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein TOP an Grappa11 - er hat in einem etwas zurückliegenden Thread das Spiel Max Payne US Limited Edition erstanden. Schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt. Perfekt gelaufen...

--eingetragen--


----------



## Chaosman99 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an RickSkywalker Geld war Blitzschnell drauf und echt netter Kontakt im guten und ganzen 1+

gruss

chaosman

*Ist eingetragen.*


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes Lob geht an CheckDaNewz!
Schnelelr Versand, ordentliche Verpackung. Da gibt's nix zu meckern.

*Hab ihn auch schon eingetragen!*


----------



## Dumbi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes      für *zepool*, und zwar wegen freundlichem Kontakt, schnellem Versand, guter Ware und guter Verpackung!  
 Link

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (11. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein *top* an *Blumenhund* für die schnelle Überweisung.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3929371&page=2

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 11.08.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein *top* an *Blumenhund* für die schnelle Überweisung.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=3929371&page=2
> 
> *Eingetragen*



Ein dickes    züruck, für die schnelle Lieferung.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MADEMAN (13. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Pyrokar*. Hab ihm ein Spiel verkauft. Überweisung hat zwar ein bisschen länger gedauert weil er zwischenzeitlich net da war , aber trotzdem super.
Hier der Thread:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3914069

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (13. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *bonez* auch wenn er die bewertung nich wolte 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (13. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für Stifo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (13. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein *top* für *Volcom* für die Überweisung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (13. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Volcom am 13.08.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *bonez* auch wenn er die bewertung nich wolte



auch von mir ein  zurück an *Volcom* 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (15. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an chaosman99

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (16. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 13.08.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein *top* für *Volcom* für die Überweisung!




ebenfalls ein *top* an *mimiMaster*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Es geht eine positive Bewertung an *Greenbarret*! Die Ware ist super, der Versand ging superschnell und der Kontakt ist lobenswert! Weiter so!

Ein sattes 

Mfg. Klon1234

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und wieder eine positive Bewertung für *deppgoku* unser Handel hat prima geklappt, also    
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3885377&x=25


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

nen fettes   an sagichnet lief alles super gut

gruss

chaosman99

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (21. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch von mir eine super bewertung für guckymc

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (21. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Leider ein Negativ  für Goki.

Am 19.06.2005 habe ich ihm meine Bankverbindung genannt. Bis heute kam kein Geld und er reagiert auch nicht auf Mails usw.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3772092

So macht es keinen Spass. Zumal ich einigen Interessenten einiger Dinge abgesagt hatte.
 


tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Morgott (21. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe bei *MADEMAN* Empire Earth 2 gekauft. Alles war supter toll. Die Lieferung war spitze verpackt, das Spiel so wie beschrieben in einwandfreiem Zustand und der Versand war auch super schnell. Also, jeder Zeit gerne wieder. 

Also ein    (falls das überhaupt geht)

Gruss
Morgott

*Eingetragen -> Hab ihm ein Top gegeben. *


----------



## MADEMAN (21. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hab *Morgott* Empire Earth 2 verkauft.   Netter Kontakt und sehr schnelle Überweisung. Also ein    für ihn.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein absolutes    für *Greenbarret*, unser Tausch lief super ab, die Ware war gut, der Versand schnell und der Kontakt freundlich!    
Link:
http://www.pcaction.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=290&tid=3956465&x=1

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (22. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein   für Klon1234 ,da ihm sowohl der Versand,als auch der Kontak super war.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (25. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein     für Dumbi,super und vorallem schneller tausch.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## lib (28. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir ein   für Sardaykin habe von ihm 2 Spiele gekauft, alles bestens gelaufen

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Noch ein riesiges    für *Greenbarret*, unser Tausch lief vollkommen reibungslos und schnell ab, so kann man sich das nur wünschen!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  gibt's für *sagichnet*. Hab ihm Sims 2 abgekauft (Link), lief alles gut: Toller und netter Kontakt, Ware war tiptop. Gern wieder *g*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein ganz ganz grosses   an Dumbi für den super schnellen Versand und die tolle absprache.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (30. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Danielovitch am 30.08.2005 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  gibt's für *sagichnet*. Hab ihm Sims 2 abgekauft (Link), lief alles gut: Toller und netter Kontakt, Ware war tiptop. Gern wieder *g*
> 
> *Eingetragen*



gleichfalls ein    an danielovitch

*Eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *Jediofdarkness*! 

Ich habe mit ihm WoW für Splinter Cell getauscht und es lief alles super! 
Netter Kontakt, schneller Versand.... 
Gerne wieder!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jediofdarkness (31. August 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Eine Dicke Fette 1+ an OBluefireO er hat mir sein Spiel kurz nach der verhandlung geschickt und damit hatte ich es sehr früh wobei er auf sein game noch warten musste. also das mach ich mit ihm gerne ein erneutes mal den er ist ein netter und sympatischer Gamer (händler)

*Eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (31. August 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein dickes    an *bitwulf*! 

Ich habe ihm Act of War verkauft, netter Kontakt und er hat das Geld sofort überwiesen! 
Von daher gerne wieder!  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (31. August 2005)

*AW: Rindaaaaaatäufehl *

Ein  für *Rinderteufel* für die schnelle Überweisung 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## daniel3107 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

+ für chaosman99

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## bitwulf (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

_Edit: Warum quotest du das gesamte Startposting und schreibst dann nicht mal etwas dazu?_


----------



## Rinderteufel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an mimimaster für den schnellen Versand und den netten Kontakt.

*Ist auch schon eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein top an BamBuchaa er hatt mir einen Monitor verkauft
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3948422
hatt zwar ein bischen länger gedauert aber das lag vorallen an der Post  die meinten 22Kg währen zu schwer  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## BamBuchaa (1. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Plus an *King-of-Pain* 
Hatte mir ein Monitor abgekauft
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=3948422
Super Kontakt, gute Zusammenarbeit (wegen Versandprobleme)  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (2. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ne positive Bewertung geht an *bElzEbub2k*, hab ihm Troja (DVD) für 5 Euro abgekauft. Supernetter Kontakt, Ware top. Hat zwar n bisschen länger gedauert, aber trotzdem gerne wieder  

*Eingetragen*
_Würde dir ja am liebsten noch ein  verpassen, dafür dass du dir Troja auf DVD kaufst.  _


----------



## Solon25 (3. September 2005)

*Positive Bewertung*

Ein fettes    an *mimiMaster*. Sehr schnelle Überweisung für ein Spiel, welches ich vorab abgesendet hatte 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rinderteufel (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an *space-trotter*. Gute Verpackung, zügiger Versand, netter Kontakt.

*Ist auch schon eingetragen.*


----------



## Dumbi (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht heute an *tobife*, sehr zügiger Versand und sehr zuverlässig!
 Klick!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 03.09.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    geht heute an *tobife*, sehr zügiger Versand und sehr zuverlässig!
> Klick!





Ich kann das Positiv nur zurückgeben.  Besser kann es gar nicht laufen.  
Also: Ein klares Positiv für Dumbi.  

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (3. September 2005)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*



			
				Solon25 am 03.09.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes    an *mimiMaster*. Sehr schnelle Überweisung für ein Spiel, welches ich vorab abgesendet hatte
> 
> *Eingetragen*


Spiel ist angekommen und wie versprochen in absolut toller, nahezu neuwertiger Qualität!
Vielen Dank und ein dickes ** an *Solon25*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## space-trotter (3. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Rinderteufel am 03.09.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  geht an *space-trotter*. Gute Verpackung, zügiger Versand, netter Kontakt.
> 
> *Ist auch schon eingetragen.*




Danke, dir, Rinderteufel, gehört auch ein    für die superschnelle Überweisung! Thx!


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und wieder eine gute Bewertung für *Greenbarret*, unser Tausch lief auch diesmal wieder super ab!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (6. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir schon wieder ein ganz großes   für Dunbi,denn auch diesmal ging alles glatt,super Kontakt und gewohnt schneller Versand.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Sta am 11.09.2005 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso an frau sta
> 2 tage später war das geld aufm konto , einfach klasse , immer wieder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tobife (15. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal Positiv für wieczorrek.   

Letztendlich hat es dann doch noch geklappt. 
DHL hat viel getan, um es zu erschweren.  

tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## PassitheRock (16. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein top geht heute an Chaosman99

Alles bestens gelaufen

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,

ich habe von Chaosman99 aus diesem Thread die Collecters Box von Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde gekauft.

Das Game sowie die Box, Handbuch etc. sind alle in einem einwandfreien Zustand und wie neu. Auf der CD ist kein Kratzer zu sehen und der Kauf lief absolut super über die Bühne.

Kann daher nicht anders als ein *großes*  *für Chaosman99 *auszusprechen. 1 A Verkäufer und super Ware ...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    memphis76 & Passittherock lief alles Super. Überweisung super schnell und netter Kontakt gerne wieder.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Chaosman99*  Schneller Versand, gute Ware, wat will man mehr?*g*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Joe_2000 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Gunter* . War ne einwandfreie Sache, unkomplizierte und schnelle Abwicklung, zu Empfehlen.    

Joe

*Eingetragen*


----------



## BamBuchaa (20. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *GenVaughn*

Alles super gelaufen 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4040955&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## GenVaughn (22. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe PC-Spiel "Star Wars - X Wing Alliance" für 5 Euro+Porto an *BamBuchaa* verkauft.

Geld war superschnell da, insgesamt sehr angenehme Abwicklung, jederzeit gerne wieder.

Deshalb  für *BamBuchaa*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4040955&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Alex am 07.08.2005 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ein TOP an Grappa11 - er hat in einem etwas zurückliegenden Thread das Spiel Max Payne US Limited Edition erstanden. Schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt. Perfekt gelaufen...
> 
> --eingetragen--



ups, habe ich doch glatt was vergessen  

dafür geht  natürlich auch ein   an Alex zurück

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## BamBuchaa (23. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				zepool am 23.09.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Daumen    für BamBuchaa! Spiel gekauft und sofort nach Geldeingang wurde das Spiel verschickt. So muss es sein
> 
> *Eingetragen*



Auch von mir ein Plus an ihn. Schnelle Überweisung, alles wunderbar. 

*Wurde eingetragenn*


----------



## MoS (28. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *Rabowke* schnell bezahlt, netter Kontakt 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				MoS am 28.09.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *Rabowke* schnell bezahlt, netter Kontakt


 
du zerstörst hier das weltbild einiger user ... nett & rabowke schließt sich eigentlich aus.

meine bewertung kommt wenn die ware da ist ^^


----------



## MoS (28. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Rabowke am 28.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 28.09.2005 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Dumbi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein absolutes  kriegt *GGTZ-Napster* von mir. Wir wollten eigentlich zwei Spiele miteinander tauschen und hatten vereinbart, dass jeder von uns sein Spiel am nächsten Tag wegschickt. Er hat es aber offenbar nicht für nötig gehalten, sein Spiel abzuschicken. Stattdessen kriege ich drei Tage später eine Nachricht von ihm, in der er mir mitteilt, dass ihm mein Game nicht gefällt und er es mir zurückschicken möchte. Nachdem ich ihm meinen Missmut darüber mitgeteilt habe, hat er sich gnädigerweise doch noch dazu entschlossen, die Vereinbarung einzuhalten und mir das Spiel zu schicken. Das ist dann auch angekommen, nur war die DVD-Hülle beschädigt und das Handbuch hat gefehlt. Auf Anfrage wollte er mir das auch noch zuschicken, nur sind seither bereits vier Tage vergangen und ich glaube auch nicht so recht, dass es überhaupt noch ankommt. Selbst wenn doch, dann ändert das nichts an meiner Bewertung! 
Wie gesagt, das Spiel (ohne Handbuch) ist zwar endlich hier, nur würde ich nach solch einer Misere nicht erneut Geschäfte mit ihm machen wollen, deshalb:  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				MoS am 28.09.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *Rabowke* schnell bezahlt, netter Kontakt
> 
> *Eingetragen*


so, heute ist "die ware" angekommen. hat alles sehr gut funktioniert, sauber eingepackt und der zustand ist sehr gut. 

schade das man keine    vergeben kann, er hätte sie verdient.

also, mos kann ich nur empfehlen  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (30. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Trotz etwas langer Lieferzeit bekommt DiShmO noch ein    von mir.
mfg Olstyle

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Pax-Mayne (30. September 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    von mir an Chaosman99, dessen World of Warcraft Collectors Edition (neu) ich gekauft hab.

Alles reibungslos, guter Handelspartner!


Gruß
Pax-Mayne

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Stubborn (1. Oktober 2005)

*Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für Grappa11 - hab von ihm Hitman:Contracts gekauft - schneller versand, gute verpackung, sehr guter zustand vom game! 

netter kontakt, immer wieder gerne!

mfg stubborn

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Max Payne lief alles super!!!

*Wurde eingetragen, allerdings war der Nick wohl "Pax-Mayne"*


----------



## Grappa11 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Stubborn am 01.10.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   für Grappa11 - hab von ihm Hitman:Contracts gekauft - schneller versand, gute verpackung, sehr guter zustand vom game!
> 
> netter kontakt, immer wieder gerne!
> 
> ...



dafür gibt es ein   zurück. Der Handel zwischen Deutschland und Österreich kann also sehr wohl funktionieren, auch wenn andere da in der Vergangenheit ein paar Probleme hatten.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## annanas16 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

toll

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Morgott (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ich habe von *Jediofdarkness* ein Spiel gekauft. Alles lief einwandfrei. Also, ein    für ihn.

Gruss
Morgott

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jediofdarkness (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

auch Morgott  hat super arbeit geleistet und alles leif glatt daher auc ein    für ihn

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. Oktober 2005)

*Bewertung*

*memphis76*
Supi-dupi-freundlich, schnell und vor allem zuverlässig, also einfach nur    


_- Eingetragen - _


----------



## floppydisk (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hatte einen deal mit *zepool* es ging um einen tausch dungeon siege 2 gegen fable hat alles super geklappt gerne wieder  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Dumbi am 11.10.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *memphis76*
> Supi-dupi-freundlich, schnell und vor allem zuverlässig, also einfach nur


Habe mit Dumbi einen Spieletausch gemacht. Kann das Gleiche nur zurückgeben. Sehr sehr freundlich, super schnelle Lieferung und Ware im Top Zustand. Auch die "Zusatzware" (Extra CD mit Patch etc.) ist einfach klasse - das macht nicht jeder!! 

Geb nen doppelten   für *Dumbi* !!

Gruß
Memphis

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Es geht eine positive Bewertung an *Primaldoom*. Er hat mir mein BoS abgekauft. Der Kontakt war gut und das Geld war fix da! Ein klasse Geschäftspartner!   

Mfg. Klon1234

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Nachdem ich das zuletzt sträflich vernachlässigt hab, gibts heute ein Sammel-  an Alex, Strahlemann und LiLaLauneBr. Alle als Handelspartner zu empfehlen.

**eintrag**


----------



## Klon1234 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Eine weitere positive Bewertung geht an *TAPO*. Er hat mir mein Pariah abgekauft und das Geld war innerhalb von einem Tag da! Ziemlich flotte Überweisung und ein netter Kontakt!

Ein sehr guter Geschäftspartner 

Mfg. Klon1234

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein dickes    an *Dishmo*[/u][/i]   


hab ihm 2 dvds verkauft und jo , alles super , geld war sehr schnell aufm konto und es war eine reibungslose abwicklung 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Eine dicke positive Bewertung geht an *Dumbi*. Wie gewohnt ein sehr guter Tausch mit einer netten Beilage seinerseits. Der Kontakt war auch mal wieder prima - was will man mehr?! Danke für die Games!   

Mfg. Klon1234

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Klon1234 am 15.10.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine dicke positive Bewertung geht an *Dumbi*. Wie gewohnt ein sehr guter Tausch mit einer netten Beilage seinerseits. Der Kontakt war auch mal wieder prima - was will man mehr?! Danke für die Games!


Kann ich nur zurückgeben: Schnell, freundlich und sehr vertrauenswürdig:
*Klon1234* at his best!    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    an *Klon1234*, habe Pariah von ihm gekauft und es war schon am tag nach geldeingang bei mir, sehr freundlicher kontakt mit guten preisen^^
Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Einmal ein   für wieczorrek.

Hat wieder gut geklappt. 

Nur die Post scheint etwas gegen uns zu haben.  

tobife

*Bewertung eingefügt*


----------



## Primaldoom (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine NEGATIVE   Bewertung für fallout2077.
Er hat bei mir das Spiel Act of War gekauft.
Habe das Spiel Ordnugsgemäß zur Post gebracht und an die Adressen Versendet die Er mir gegeben hat.Das Kuriose istas Spiel ist bis Heute nicht bei im eingegangen.Nun Untersellt er mir Ich habe in BETROGEN.
Was kann ich dafür das das Spiel noch nicht da ist.das ist eine FRECHEIT
zu behaubten das ich ein Betrüger bin.Andere Mitglieder haben auch bei mir gekauft und das kam auch an.

(Zitat: (Original von fallout2077 am 18.10.2005 12:43)
So was ist jetzt, ist das Paket zurückgekommen oder hat sich sonst etwas ergeben?Ansonsten muss ich davon ausgehen, dass du mich hier betrogen hast und werde demenstprechend handeln müssen)

MFG

*Da du dein Geld erhalten hast, hab ich es jetzt aber trotzdem als positiv eingetragen. Wenn du darüber meckern möchtest -> O-Mail
Edit Nr.2: Hab's jetzt auf Wunsch von Primaldoom wieder rausgenommen. Ich bin zwar anderer Meinung, aber es ist ja nunmal Primaldoom's Bewertung für fallout2077*


----------



## fallout2077 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine negative Bewertung dafür, 20€ erhalten zu haben..wow schwer beeindruckt. Fakt ist, dass das Spiel 11 Tage nach deinem genannten Versendetermin nicht da ist mein Geld aber sehr wohl bei dir angekommen ist. Nun frage ich mich wer hier Grund zum aufregen hat.

Btw ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass die Post das Paket verloren hat aber es ist doch zumindest sehr selten der Fall daher bin ich recht skeptisch was dies anbelangt, hoffe jedoch weiterhin auf eine Zustellung auch wenn meine Hoffnung schwindet. 

Bis dahin: absolut negativ für Primaldoom (nihct nur, dass das Paket nicht da ist scheinbar hast du auch keinerlei Verständnis für meine Lage und deine PM's haben einen sehr sehr unfreundlichen ton)


Edit: hast du das eigentlich gelesen: 
*Nach*dem Kauf/Verkauf/Tausch schreibt jeder der beiden Handelspartner hier einfach einen Beitrag -positiv / negativ) mit einer kurzen Bewertung -inklusive Begründung!!!).

Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass für dich die Sache gegessen ist und du 20€ bekommen hast ohne das ich das Spiel erhalten habe?

*Hab's jetzt erstmal als negativ eingetragen. Bei Änderung -> O-Mail*


----------



## King-of-Pain (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein top an  LiLaLauneBr hab in GTA 3+VC abgekauft

*Bewertung eingetragen *


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Mit King-of-Pain und ebenso mit DJ_of_Borg hat alles geklappt.

*Wurden beide eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe zwei DVD's von Cryptic-Ravage gekauft.
Der Kontakt war sehr nett, die Ware wurde superschnell und unbeschadet geliefert, von daher von mir eine 1!   

 

cu

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Es geht bitte eine positive Bewertung an Klon1234 . Er hat mir BoS Verkauft. Der Kontakt war gut und das Spiel war fix da! Ein klasse Geschäftspartner!   

Mfg. Primaldoom

* eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Chemenu am 19.10.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwei DVD's von Cryptic-Ravage gekauft.
> Der Kontakt war sehr nett, die Ware wurde superschnell und unbeschadet geliefert, von daher von mir eine 1!
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mich nur anschließen, sehr netter und korrekter Kontakt! 
 
Vielen Dank!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Cryptic-Ravage mehr als positiv 

eintragen kann ich allein ^^


----------



## RickSkywalker (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an "CheckDaNewz". Versand war schnell. Die Hülle war aber nicht original, deshalb kann man nicht von OVP sprechen. Und im Thread selber hat er sich auch noch darüber lustig gemacht dass ich 5 Euro mehr geboten habe als er haben wollte 

* Eingetragen als Postiiv - bei Änderungswunsch bitte Omail an Onkel_B *


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Onkel_B am 19.10.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage mehr als positiv
> 
> eintragen kann ich allein ^^




Kann ich nur zurückgeben, vielen Dank!  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für MASTEofDiSASter, habe einen Tausch mit ihm gemacht und er hat keine Kosten gescheut um diesen zu vollführen ^^   

Mfg lordblizzard

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MoS (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Werwurm! Hat sogar nen Euro mehr gezahlt als abgemacht  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Es geht bitte eine positive Bewertung an Cryptic-Ravage . Er hat mir das AddOn von Painkiller Verkauft. Der Kontakt war gut und das Spiel war fix da! Ein klasse Geschäftspartner!   

MFG
Primaldoom

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Primaldoom am 22.10.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht bitte eine positive Bewertung an Cryptic-Ravage . Er hat mir das AddOn von Painkiller Verkauft. Der Kontakt war gut und das Spiel war fix da! Ein klasse Geschäftspartner!
> 
> MFG
> Primaldoom




Vielen Dank, warst ein angenehmer Käufer!   
Ebenfalls positiv!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hmm, hab doch schon 3 positive Bewertungen.   
Sind nur 2 eingetragen!


----------



## LordMephisto (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 24.10.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, hab doch schon 3 positive Bewertungen.
> Sind nur 2 eingetragen!


Sry
Rinderteufel und ich sind uns beim Editieren leicht in die quere gekommen.
Sind wieder 3.


----------



## Wolle19 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Beide Daumen hoch für volcom

halt geht ja nur eine.. die andere ist gerade anderweitig beschäftigt :-/

 vielen Dank nochmal

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an Wolle19


alles super  nett , freundlich , super ;D

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von *N2U400A* eine CPU gekauft, es lief alles einwandfrei ab!!!
Super Preis und super Freundlich einfach   

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von *gigafan* Trackmania gekauft!
Er hat es schnell versand und es war ein freundlicher Kontakt.
Ein   auf gigafan

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## gigafan (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,
habe Tapo Trackmania verkauft. Er hat das Geld super schnell überwiesen und war auch sehr nett beim Kontakt.

Also ein    an *TAPO*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Thomsn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von Gunter Starcraft bekommen.
Der Kontakt war gewohnt freundlich und unkompliziert.
Die CD war erstklassig verpackt, in gutem Zustand und wurde direkt nach Erhalt des Geldes verschickt.
Ausserdem gab es noch ein kleines extra goodie obendrauf. *g*

Ein  für *Gunter*.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein TOP geht an DNAn

er hat das erste id Beben von mir gekauft...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## N2U400A (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ich hab TAPO meine cpu+kühler verkauft

das geld war schnell da

dann noch noch der  freundlicher kontakt 

einfach alles bestens

Note: 1  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## littlePCchekka (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von Cryptic-Ravage 4 CDs gekauft und ihm eine CD verkauft.
Hat alles 1A geklappt

bitte ein   für Cryptic-Ravage

Edit: *Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				littlePCchekka am 31.10.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von Cryptic-Ravage 4 CDs gekauft und ihm eine CD verkauft.
> Hat alles 1A geklappt
> 
> bitte ein   für Cryptic-Ravage




Ebenfalls ein positiver Eintrag als Käufer für littlePCchekka!  

Edit: *eingetragen*


----------



## cilrag84 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von Cryptic-Ravage 4 CDs gekauft. Netter Kontakt, hat alles bestens geklappt!

 für Cryptic-Ravage!!! 


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				cilrag84 am 31.10.2005 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von Cryptic-Ravage 4 CDs gekauft. Netter Kontakt, hat alles bestens geklappt!
> 
> für Cryptic-Ravage!!!
> 
> ...



Dito, vielen Dank!   
Ebenfalls voll und ganz positiv! 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein + an tapo 

hat mir ne tsta abgekauft und es war alles  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ebenfalls ein    von mir an *Volcom*, 
ich habe seine tastatur abgekauf, ging alles super vonstatten 
(nur die Post war mal wieder langsamste ^^)

gerne wieder
Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an MasterOfDisaster war ein Super Handelspartner alles ohne Probleme leider zickte die Post etwas naja ne dicke 1+

gruss

chaosman99

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hellangel am 02.11.2005 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal    für Cryptic-Ravage



Für hellangel ebenfalls, vielen Dank! 


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Luemmelchen (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    an *Grappa11*!
Sehr schneller Versand und die Spiele sind in einem super Zustand, praktisch wie neu. 

MfG Luemmelchen

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Luemmelchen am 03.11.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes    an *Grappa11*!
> Sehr schneller Versand und die Spiele sind in einem super Zustand, praktisch wie neu.
> 
> MfG Luemmelchen
> ...



dafür gibt's ein dickes   zurück an *Luemmelchen*, denn auch das Geld ist bereits da!
*Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte eine positive Bewertung für "cilrag84" - zuverlässiger Käufer und netter Kontakt!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (4. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *tobife* für die persönliche Übergabe von "The Suffering". 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (5. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 04.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *tobife* für die persönliche Übergabe von "The Suffering".
> 
> *Eingetragen*





Ich kann das   nur zurückgeben. Hat super geklappt.

tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (5. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von *Grappa11* das Spiel Morrowind+AddOn Tribunal gekauft!
Er hat das Spiel sehr schnell verschickt, es ist in einem super zustand (sogut wie neu) und der Kontakt zu ihm ist freundlich verlaufen^^

Also ein   auf Grappa11

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## knallebumm (5. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positiv an tobife

Hab Call of Duty UO von ihm gekauft und wieder mal lief alles bestens.
1 mit Sternchen

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (5. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				knallebumm am 05.11.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv an tobife
> 
> Hab Call of Duty UO von ihm gekauft und wieder mal lief alles bestens.
> 1 mit Sternchen
> ...




Auch hier kann ich das   nur zurückgeben. Lief wieder alles bestens.

tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (8. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an *Grimbock*. Er verkaufte mir IL-2 Sturmovik - Forgotten Battles in einem neuwertigen Zustand!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 05.11.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe von *Grappa11* das Spiel Morrowind+AddOn Tribunal gekauft!
> Er hat das Spiel sehr schnell verschickt, es ist in einem super zustand (sogut wie neu) und der Kontakt zu ihm ist freundlich verlaufen^^
> 
> ...



so Geld ist jetzt da, auch ein   von mir für TAPO

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MoS (8. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe mit *Dumbi* Spiele getauscht. Verlief alles reibungslos und sehr schnell: 


*Eingetragen*


----------



## kutty (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4166036&x=1

Möchte hiermit eine positive Bewertung für Luemmelchen abgeben.
Habe bei ihm GT Legends gekauft und 2 Tage später wie versprochen erhalten.

MfG kutty

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Luemmelchen (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				kutty am 09.11.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4166036&x=1
> 
> Möchte hiermit eine positive Bewertung für Luemmelchen abgeben.
> Habe bei ihm GT Legends gekauft und 2 Tage später wie versprochen erhalten.
> ...



Auch ein großes    an kutty, netter Kontakt und das Geld war nach 2 Tagen da.

MfG Luemmelchen

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Es geht eine positive Bewertung an Bounce87. Er hat mir F.E.A.R.verkauft. Der Kontakt war gut und das Spiel war fix da! 
Ein klasse Geschäftspartner!  

mfg
Primaldoom

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DH4ever (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine positive Bewertung für LiLaLauneBr.
Hab Outcast und Giants von ihm gekauft: ein sehr freundlicher Mensch, schnelle Lieferung und die Spiele sind in 1a-Zustand.

So macht das Spaß! Dankeschön!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DH4ever am 09.11.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine positive Bewertung für LiLaLauneBr.
> Hab Outcast und Giants von ihm gekauft: ein sehr freundlicher Mensch, schnelle Lieferung und die Spiele sind in 1a-Zustand.
> 
> So macht das Spaß! Dankeschön!



Das kann ich nur an DH4ever zurück geben. Einen    an ihn.
Ein weiterer positiver Daumen geht an Alex. Ebenfalls ein sehr netter und unproblematischer Kontakt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Bounce87 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für *Primaldoom*.
Habe ihm F.E.A.R. verkauft...netter Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung. Top!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (10. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4161370&x=36

Einmal postitiv für tobife, habe ihm 4 Spiele abgekauft.
Alles bestens.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (10. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Blumenhund am 10.11.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4161370&x=36
> 
> Einmal postitiv für tobife, habe ihm 4 Spiele abgekauft.
> Alles bestens.
> ...





Und einmal ein   zurück an Blumenhund.

tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *MoS*, wegen einem wunderbar reibungslosen Tausch!    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Stubborn (12. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab von Leddernilpferd Quake 4 erstanden, alles toll geklappt, schneller versand, gute kommunikation, also ein    von mir

mfg stubborn

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TinkyWinky (12. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für tobife hab von ihm Call of Duty gekauft
hat alles gut geklappt

*Eingetragen*


----------



## HaseXXL (12. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Negative Bewertung für Kommander55  , ich habe ihm eine gültige Seriennummer von World of WarCraft gegeben, und sollte ein Battefield 2 Exemplar per Post zugeschickt bekommen. Das ist inzwischen 4 Wochen her, und bei mir ist immer noch nichts angekommen  , ich habe jetzt eine Meldung an Blizzard gemacht, und hoffe die können die Seriennummer Sperren.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *Werwurm*! Unser Tausch lief schnell und unkompliziert ab!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *Nico15*. Hab von ihm Driver gekauft (Link zum Anzeigenthread).

Ware wurde schnell geliefert, ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand und war total sicher und geschützt verpackt ...


* und eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (16. November 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Hi,
ich habe  von *Cryptic-Ravage* die DVD *Underworld * gekauft.
Alles lief super freundlich und super schnell ab, gerne mal wieder   .

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. November 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				TAPO am 16.11.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe  von *Cryptic-Ravage* die DVD *Underworld * gekauft.
> Alles lief super freundlich und super schnell ab, gerne mal wieder   .
> 
> Mfg Tapo



Ebenfalls bestens gelaufen. Schnell und seriös, danke.
Positiv!

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (16. November 2005)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Hi,
ich habe von *Donut7000* zwei *Netzwerkkabel *gekauft!
Wiedereinmal ging alles schnell und extrem freundlich vonstatten,
ein   auf ihn!!!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dimebag (21. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Ztyla am 18.11.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes  für babado24 - wollte mir F.E.A.R. abkaufen, hat sich nach einer Woche gemeldet daß er es nicht zum Überweisen geschafft hat, wollte sich aber umgehend daran machen. Inzwischen ist noch eine Woche vergangen und er meldet sich nicht mal mehr auf anschreiben..
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*


Anscheinend hat das Geschäft jetzt doch geklappt. Das  wird in ein  umgewandelt


----------



## bierchen (21. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Rosini*

Hat mir ein UT2004 verkauft, bei dem der CD-Key - man höre und staune - sogar funktioniert!!! Hintergrund ist dieser Thread von mir: UT2004 DVD-Version: CD-Key inkorrekt!

Das Spiel ist wie verprochen in top Zustand und Rosi  hatte das Spiel in Windeseile verschickt. 



Spoiler



Geld siehst Du nicht dafür, Rosi


   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Donut7000 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe TAPO 2 Netzwerkkabel verkauft er hat am Sonntag online überwiesen und am Montag war das Geld drauf , deshalb auch für ihn  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Grimbock am 22.11.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> an Skipper78. Ich habe ihm Catacombs verkauft. Superschnelle Bezahlung und sehr netter Kontakt. Ist nur weiterzuempfehlen.



Gleiches gilt für Grimbock! Netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, alles bestens und gerne wieder! 


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Greenbarret*, unser Tausch verlief auch diesmal wieder reibungslos und unkompliziert, sehr zu empfehlen!   

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (23. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Mal wieder ein großes    für Dumbi,einfach nur netter Kontakt und schneller ablauf,gerne wieder. 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (23. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				bierchen am 21.11.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *Rosini*
> 
> Hat mir ein UT2004 verkauft, bei dem der CD-Key - man höre und staune - sogar funktioniert!!! Hintergrund ist dieser Thread von mir: UT2004 DVD-Version: CD-Key inkorrekt!
> 
> ...



Das  geht auch zurück *bierchen* ...

hat schnell Überwiesen 



Spoiler



(auch wenn er mir mit seinem Post nen Schrecken eingejagt hatte)


  . Viel spaß mit dem Spiel  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## HaseXXL (26. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für: ManuelX
Habe das Spiel ca. 3 Tage nach der überweisung bekommen. 

*Positive Bewertung wird wegen Betrugsversuch (Zweitnick)  nicht übernommen. Eine negative Bewertung und Zusatz Betrugsversuch durch Zweitnick wird für HaseXXL eingetragen.*


----------



## Dumbi (26. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

@ ManuelIX / HaseXXL: Schizophren?


----------



## Dumbi (26. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes     geht an *SatPK*, sehr freundlich und schneller, unkomplizierter Ablauf!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SatPK (26. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Dumbi*! Ein absolut netter und sympathischer "Händler"! Nur zu empfehlen!!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				HaseXXL am 26.11.2005 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Positive Bewertung für: ManuelX
> Habe das Spiel ca. 3 Tage nach der überweisung bekommen.
> 
> *Positive Bewertung wird wegen Betrugsversuch (Zweitnick)  nicht übernommen. Eine negative Bewertung und Zusatz Betrugsversuch durch Zweitnick wird für HaseXXL eingetragen.*


das hat er nun davon.


----------



## memphis76 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *SatPK* die CD "D.T. H. - Damenwahl" aus diesem Thread abgekauft.

Nachdem das Geld beim zweiten Mal dann doch den richtigen Weg Richtung Verkäufer gefunden hatte hat SatPK mir die CD super schnell und gut verpackt zugeschickt. Ware ist am Samstag bei mir angekommen und TOP in Ordnung.

Also logischerweise ein  für *SatPK*.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## SatPK (28. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

* memphis76*  hat mir eine cd aus meinem thread abgenommen! http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=4177675&page=1

lief alles ohne größere probleme! somit    für * memphis76 *

ps: @Nali: Die Dumbi Bewertung an mich und meine an ihn habt ihr vergessen    wir haben gothic 2 gegen AVP2 (war bei mir im thread angeboten) getauscht!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## elminster (28. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Gunter*. ich hab hier siedler - das erbe der könige von ihm gekauft und in einwandfreiem zustand zugesendet bekommen. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Henry74 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Gunter*, der mir unverzüglich einwandfreie Ware geliefert hat.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## emule86 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

leider ein    an "Apel"
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4226399&mid=4237782#4237782

Er wollte mir F.E.A.R verkaufen und hatte sich noch mal 2 mal per PN gemeldet.

Am 25.11.05 schrieb er:
"...Ok sagen wir 25 inkl machen wir das dann morgen klar..."

Ich hab ihm darauf hin meine Adresse mitgeteilt um seine Kontodaten gebeten. Und allen anderen möglichen Verkäufern mitgeteilt, dass ich das Spiel jetzt bei einem bestimmten User kaufe.

Bis heute kam aber keine Rückantwort zurück, was ich nicht sehr nett fand.  

_Edit: Na, 25.11. ist ja noch nicht sooo lange her, oder? Ich würd da noch ein wenig warten..._


----------



## Dumbi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein molto bene grazie für *slayerdaniel*!    
Schnell, unkompliziert, nett!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Henry74 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein   für *MASTEofDiSASter*, der mir ein Spiel verkauft hat.

Lief reibungslos.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Donut7000 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    für masterofDisaster

*Eingetragen*


----------



## al51180 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    für dumbi. tauschte morrowind gegen b&w. alles glatt gelaufen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Benne74 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein + an gamer71. Habe von Ihm eine 7800 GTX erstanden und habe selten so einen korrekten, bemühten Verkäufer erlebt.

Super!  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hab mit *Dumbi* Spiel gegen Spiel getauscht!   super netter kontakt, nur zu empfehlen

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				al51180 am 03.12.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für dumbi. tauschte morrowind gegen b&w. alles glatt gelaufen.


Das kann ich nur zurückgeben, alles war Prima!   

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Pepe82 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

keine probleme mit peppere nach zahlungs eingang hat er sofort die spiele losgeschick. also einen  für peppere
MfG pepe82

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein  an den lieben *Alex* der mir eine verschweißte US-Version von "Chronicles of Riddick" verkaufte.
Das Spiel kam zwar erst zwei Wochen nach Bezahlung an, aber das lag anscheinend an den faulen Postboten die sich nicht zu meiner Berghütte durch den Schnee kämpfen wollten. ^^

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				mimiMaster am 06.12.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an den lieben *Alex* der mir eine verschweißte US-Version von "Chronicles of Riddick" verkaufte.
> Das Spiel kam zwar erst zwei Wochen nach Bezahlung an, aber das lag anscheinend an den faulen Postboten die sich nicht zu meiner Berghütte durch den Schnee kämpfen wollten. ^^
> 
> *Eingetragen*



das *Top* geht selbstverständlich auch an *mimiMaster* zurück. Prompte Zahlung und netter Kontakt - so muss es laufen...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    an sat.pk  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SatPK (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

  für * sagichnet *; er hat mir 2 cd´s abgekauft. ist alles super gelaufen 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

  für *Blumenhund*: Quadratisch, praktisch, gut... ähm, alles super!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    an Primaldoom .... 
es war sehr schnell und das spiel ist im super zustand! 
danke gern wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein   für Blumenhund, danke nochmal für Aurora Watching... 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für undergrounderX.Er hat mir F.E.A.R. abgekauft.Der Kontakt war super und das Geld Fix da.
mfg 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Dumbi am 08.12.2005 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Blumenhund*: Quadratisch, praktisch, gut... ähm, alles super!



Ebenso ein + 
Alles super gelaufen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Martinroessler am 08.12.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   für Blumenhund, danke nochmal für Aurora Watching...



Das + geb ich doch glatt zurück, jederzeit wieder  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Harlekin am 11.12.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe King Of Pain ne gute Berwertung für das Switch was er mir geschickt hat.



ein    zurück

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Molte bene isse *bumi*!    
Haben Games getauscht und alles verlief super!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

*Gunter*

Bedenke man das die Lieferung aus Österreich kam und ein Wochenende dazwischen war kam das Spiel verdammt schnell an. Abzüglich Wochenende 2 Tage nach erhalt der Bezahlung. 

   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

*Amazon*


Samstags bestellen.
Montag Versandbestätigung erhalten.
Dienstag kommts an.

    

*Amazon betreibt ihr Geschäft ausschliesslich kommerziell, daher ist leider keine Eintragung möglich *


----------



## bumi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Eine äusserst Positive Bewertung an *Dumbi*
Wie bereits in seinem Post erwähnt haben wir Spiele getauscht und alles verlief einwandfrei, trotz der Tatsache dass seine Spiele in die Schweiz mussten. Die Games kamen leider in einer beschädigten Packung bei mir an, wofür er aber nix kann. Dafür gings recht schnell  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## XGreeboX (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

kuno bekommt von mir einen "Daumen hoch".

Hat lange gedauert bis die Ware da war, aber Entschädigung für die Wartezeit wurde gleich mitversandt. Ging um DSA -Material im Wert von ca. 30 Euro.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## kuno (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ebenfalls    für XGreeboX für die schnelle Überweisung. 

Greetz
*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## MoS (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

Ein   an *Greenbarret* für schnelle Überweisung

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

ein    an jonar  hab in Ram + cpu kühler abgekauft

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

MADEMAN   
Blumenhund   

zweimal ein game gekauft. 
Sauberer und schneller Versand, thx

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## jonar (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.12.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an jonar  hab in Ram + cpu kühler abgekauft



Ein    an King-of-Pain für schnelle Überweisung

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*



			
				Kreon am 17.12.2005 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Blumenhund
> 
> zweimal ein game gekauft.
> Sauberer und schneller Versand, thx



Dat war aber auch ne knorke Zahlung deinerseits.

+ auch and dich !  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

Hi,
ich habe von *Nadok* ein *ASUS A7N8X Rev.2 Deluxe* gekauft
es lief alles einwandfrei ab und es war ein sehr freundlicher Kontakt!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4185855

ein   auf Nadok

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nadok (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

So, ich will dann auch mal meine transaktionen der letzten zeit hier bewerten...

1. *Dimebag*
Sprach mich per PM auf diesen Thread an, Arbeitsspeicher ergab sich auf Anfrage seinerseits da er noch welchen brauchte...
Ihm habe ich einen *Athlon XP-M @ 2,5GHz und 2x 512MB MDT Speicher* verkauft, Geld kam schnell trotz Auslandsüberweisung, Paket müsste jetzt auch bald bei ihm eingehen, kontakt war sehr freundlich, lief alles korrekt...  
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4185873

also eindeutig  für DimeBag

2. *Tapo*
Ihm habe ich ein *ASUS A7N8X Rev. Deluxe* verkauft, Geld kam auch schnell und Problemlos, jederzeit gerne wieder... freundlicher Kontakt
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4185855

Tapo ebenfalls 

3.*Caputo*
Habe ihn per PM angeschrieben um anzufragen und direkt ein Angebot zu unterbreiten
Ihm habe ich das Game *Rome total War* abgekauft... ging auch schnell und Problemlos, auch wenn ich die überweisung irgendwie verschwitzt habe... 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4205138

Caputo auch ein 

4.*Volcom*
Von ihm habe ich das Spiel *Söldner* abgekauft, lief Problemlos, auch wenn er den Versand etwas verschwitzt hat, dennoch kein Problem... 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4171163

geb ich auch gerne ein  für Volcom

Insgesamt muss ich zu allen vieren sagen, netter Kontakt, und jederzeit gerne wieder... so macht online "handel" auch ohne ebay Spass... kann diese vier hier nur weiterempfehlen

*Eingetragen*
_Aber hättest du nicht nach dem Alphabet sortieren können? Von D zu T zu C zu V. ^^_


----------



## Volcom (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

auch ein dickes   *+* an Nadok  
sorry wegen der kleinen verpätung 

sehr schnell überwiesen und sehr freundlich 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ich möchte *Jonar* mit einem    bewerten. Er verkaufte mir hier nach ICQ Kontaktaufnahme seine Grafikkarte.

Meine überweisung ging am gleichen Tag raus und die Karte war in der selben woche noch ausgeliefert worden...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## pro-gamer (21. Dezember 2005)

*Cryptic-Ravage*

HAb bei Cryptic-Ravage 2 cds gekauft. Alles super! ne 1 von mir!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## MADEMAN (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guardian2003*

Ein    an Kreon. Schnelle Überweisung und freundlicher Kontakt.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*



			
				pro-gamer am 21.12.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> HAb bei Cryptic-Ravage 2 cds gekauft. Alles super! ne 1 von mir!
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Ebenfalls alles bestens, 1x positiv für pro-gamer!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## jongerg (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*

Ich muss auch noch eine Bewertung eintragen ist mir grad aufgefallen.
Hab vor längerer Zeit CDs von *SatPK* gekauft. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Also 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kroesus (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Super Service! Spiel geliefert, kleine zicken mit der Post, aber ein    an Chaosman99

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Kroesus am 22.12.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Service! Spiel geliefert, kleine zicken mit der Post, aber ein    an Chaosman99




Ein    von mir an Kroesus hat sehr gut geklappt immer gerne wieder!!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ich habe von *Chaosman99* aus diesem Thread das Spiel _Star Wars: Jedi Knight III – Jedi Academy_ abgekauft. Die Ware war gut verpackt, das Spiel nebst Handbuch und Hülle TOP in Ordnung, So macht ein Handel Spaß ... 

Daher gebe ich (natürlich) ein  an *Chaosman99*.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

 An *space-trotter!* Das Spiel ist in absolutem Top Zustand, dazu noch schneller Versand, nur zu empfehlen!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## space-trotter (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				slayerdaniel am 23.12.2005 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> An *space-trotter!* Das Spiel ist in absolutem Top Zustand, dazu noch schneller Versand, nur zu empfehlen!



 für slayerdaniel. Sehr schnell bezahlt, sehr nett! Danke, gerne wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				space-trotter am 23.12.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> slayerdaniel am 23.12.2005 11:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on mir auch ein    an Mephis76 wie immer sehr gute Abwicklung und netter Kontakt

1a!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hab von Siebenbuerger Call of Duty 2 ( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4280598&x=2 ) gekauft. 

Erstmal war er super nett, blitzschneller Versand und das Spiel ist in top Zustand. Also alles 

1A     

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SatPK (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*

Ich hab * jongerg * ein paar CD´s verkauft! Lief alles Top! Somit   

PS: Schöne Weihnachten an alle, sogar an die Mods   

*eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*

Ich gebe *Gunter* einen absoluten Daumen hoch ... 

Er hat mir GTA San Andreas verkauft und direkt nach Geldeingang von mir das Paket abgeschickt. Leider ist dieses (unverschuldet von Gunter) trotz etwas längeren Wartens bei mir nicht angekommen.

Wegen des Geldes haben wir uns schnell geeinigt und alles fix geregelt. Also obwohl dieser Handel nicht wirklich zum Abschluss gekommen ist, ein  für Gunter und der schnellen und freundlichen Abwicklung der Sache.

Gruß
Memphis

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*

Ich muss leider ein   an SuB_ZeRo88 abgeben. Er wollte B.O.S.
aus diesem Thread kaufen:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4161370
Nachdem wir uns einig waren, passierte nichts mehr. Bis heute habe ich kein Geld erhalten. Auf Omails und Emails hat er nicht geantwortet. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es sich jemand anders überlegt. Aber ich finde, eine Information sollte dann doch erfolgen.

tobife

*Eingetragen*


----------



## annon11 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*

Ich hab mit *Blue_Ace* X3 gegen Earth 2160 +10€ getauscht.
Gerne wieder  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blue_Ace (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Cryptic-Ravage*



			
				annon11 am 30.12.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mit *Blue_Ace* X3 gegen Earth 2160 +10€ getauscht.
> Gerne wieder



Hab mit annon11 Earth 2160+10€ gegen X3 getauscht. Tauschpartner war sehr freundlich und der Versand war sehr schnell. Von mir auch ein    

und gerne wieder    

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dimebag (31. Dezember 2005)

*Nadok*

Ein   an Nadok

Netter Kontakt, Ware sehr gut verpackt, gerne wieder

*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Alex (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein *Top* an *Chaosman99* - habe drei PC Spiele von ihm gekauft - netter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung und erstklassige Ware..


.*is brav eingetragen*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2006)

*Infineon*

Hat versucht mit 2 verschiedenen Nicks, ein und denselben Rechner zu verkaufen  

Edit:  Lieber Shadow_Man wenn du schon Bewertungen einträgst, vermerke dies bitte kurz . Danke


----------



## Grappa11 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Infineon*

Ein großes   für *tobeast*. Habe mit ihm Quake 4 und F.E.A.R. Directors Editon (US) getauscht. Super schneller Versand und netter Kontakt, sehr empfehlenswert (Spiel war noch verschweißt, also in Neu-Zustand)!

Hoffe F.E.A.R. kommt auch schon bald bei Dir an.

Hier der Link zum Thread: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4323332&x=7

Edit: * eingetragen*


----------



## wtk (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Infineon*

Habe die Tage Boiling Point an *doceddy* abgegeben, und dafür Vampires 2 bekommen. 
Ist alles okay gelaufen, daher   .

Edit: * eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein dickes    für *deppgoku*. Wir haben wieder mal Games getauscht, alles super gelaufen sowie freundlicher Kontakt!   

Edit: * eingetragen*


----------



## deppgoku (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Positive Bewertung für  *Dumbi* ...

Schnell, kompetent und ausgesprochen freundlich ... gerne wieder!  

Uii hört sich fast schon wie bei E-Bay an.  

Edit: * eingetragen*


----------



## Stubborn (5. Januar 2006)

*Bewertung*

Ein großes    für *OBluefireO*

Hab mit ihm Quake 4 gegen Splinter Cell 3 getauscht!

Netter Kontakt, super schnelle Lieferung! gerne wieder!

mfg Stubborn

Edit: * eingetragen*


----------



## tobeast (6. Januar 2006)

*Fear*

Lob an Grappa11, hab mit ihm Quake4 gegen Fear getauscht, alles hat super geklappt!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *wtk* !!!! habe vampire 2 gegen boiling point getauscht! alles IN TOP ZUSTAND !!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich möchte Jonny83 ein   geben. Er hat mir sein Netzteil verkauft.
Lief alles sehr schnell ab. War super verpackt...

Danke

*Eingetragen*


----------



## lvoelkner (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an NAF-Andimator. The Movies kam schnell, er hat hilfsbereit Fotos gemacht.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für Onlinestate. Die Festplatte war ein echtes Schnäppchen.
mfg Olstyle

*Eingetragen*


----------



## NAF_Andimator (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für lvoelkner. Er hat sofort das Geld überwiesen. Es war einfach, mit ihm Rücksprache zu halten.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tohei (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe vor kurzem HL² von Primaldoom gekauft. Von mir ein klares   ! Super gepasst.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein großes    für *Stubborn *! 

Habe mit ihm Splinter Cell gegen Quake 4 getauscht! 
Lief alles optimal, netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, gerne wieder! 

Gruß
**Bluefire**

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tpRiddick (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Habe von Tubejuggler einen Steam account abgekauft! (bzw. für einen freund!)

Hatte alles supa geklappt! Freundlicher Kontakt!

 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Tubejuggler (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Habe tpRiddick einen Steam Account verkauft (bzw. einem Freund von ihm), lief alles bestens, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


*Eingetragen*


----------



## bsekranker (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

 für *Dumbi*

Ich habe von ihm "Alice" gekauft und bin rundum zufrieden. Am Wochenende das Geld überwiesen, am Dienstag war das Spiel da - gut verpackt und in einem einwandfreien Zustand. Vorbildlich! 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Onlinestate (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 08.01.2006 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> für Onlinestate. Die Festplatte war ein echtes Schnäppchen.
> mfg Olstyle



Für Olstyle dann auch ein  wegen der schnellen Überweisung.

offtopic: Achja, plötzlich wars ein Schnäppchen  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Muenchner81 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für Memphis76
Flotte Lieferung.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *bsekranker*!
 - Das Geld wurde prompt überwiesen
 - freundlicher Kontakt
Was will man mehr?   

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Muenchner81 am 11.01.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Positive Bewertung für Memphis76
> Flotte Lieferung.


Das kann ich leider nicht so zurückgeben. Aufgrund der Probleme, die u. a. in diesem Thread erörtert wurden in Verbindung mit der Tatsache, dass ich vier Wochen auf mein Geld gewartet habe, kann ich an *Muenchner81* nur ein    abgeben.

Auch wenn die Sache ein positives Ende genommen hat, war die Problematik etc., die ich hier nicht näher vertiefen möchte (siehe Thread), einfach zu groß, um den Deal erfolgreich zu beenden.

*Wurde mit Link eingetragen eingetragen*


----------



## fragee (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Tauschhandel mit TIGER1  Weltklasse, einen Dank an ihn und die deutsche Post, die innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert hat, also  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    kriegt *Frank-Castle*!
Ich habe aus  diesem Thread ein paar Spiele von ihm gekauft; er erwies sich als ein überaus freundlicher und sehr zuverlässiger Verkäufer!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Frank-Castle (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dem Lob von Dumbi kann ich von meiner Seite aus nur zustimmen. Er kriegt in jedem Fall von mir auch ein fettes   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TIGER1 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Moin.
Habe soeben mein Paket von fragee erhalten. Lief alles super. Schneller Versand und freundlicher Kontakt.
Gerne wieder.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Frank-Castle
hab in GTA 1+2 & Baldurs Gate abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Frank-Castle (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

king-of-pain kriegt von mir auch ein   
war immer schön freundlich und hat auch brav überwiesen   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TIGER1 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TIGER1 am 12.01.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> Habe soeben mein Paket von fragee erhalten. Lief alles super. Schneller Versand und freundlicher Kontakt.
> Gerne wieder.




Habe bei meinem Post das   vergessen.


----------



## Solon25 (13. Januar 2006)

*Positive Bewertung*

Ein    an unseren *Onkel_B*. Hab ihm ein Spiel abgekauft, zwar hab ich schneller bezahlt als er liefern konnte  aber Hauptsache die Spiele-CD's sehen 1a sauber aus 


Spoiler



Naja, insgesamt 5 Tage zwischen Bezahlung/Lieferung ist ja normal, wollte halt scherzen


 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (13. Januar 2006)

*Positive Bewertung*

Von mir ebenfalls ein  an *Onkel_B*, der mir ein nahezu neuwertiges Splinter Cell 3 verkauft hat.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

ein    an MoS habe in ein paar Bücher abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## collysucker (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

 für *Onkel_B*s schnelle Lieferung. NOLF ist in perfektem Zustand, es lief alles wie ausgemacht. Vielen Dank  .

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

So jetzt kommt der Onkel_B - meine Geschäftspartner waren alle vorbildlich - hätte nix besseres mir passieren können - alle brav gezahlt - alle waren freundlich nett und zuvorkommend - wirklich hervorragend deswegen mach ichs als komplett  für alle folgende User.

* XMasTree
     Collysucker
     Solon25
     mimiMaster
     King-of-Pain
     ich98

*


Danke Jungs

* eingetragen *


----------



## Thomsn (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

Ein  für sexySerkan - habe von ihm MoHA in *diesem Thread* gekauft und obwohl es etwas länger dauerte, lief alles gut.
Der Kontakt war per Mail sehr gut und unproblematisch.

Thomsn

* eingetragen *


----------



## MoS (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*



			
				King-of-Pain am 13.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an MoS habe in ein paar Bücher abgekauft
> 
> *Eingetragen*


Ein    zurück! Reibungslos gelaufen.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Danielovitch  -  Warboss*



			
				warboss am 16.04.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Inuid hat von mir ne 40b sata platte gekauft. schnelle überweisung - netter kontakt - nur zu empfehlen
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Wie ich gerade sehe hab ich dazu (scheinbar) noch keine Bewertung abgegeben...   

Mit der Platte war natürlichauch alles OK. A+ für *warboss*  


MFG INU.ID

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*



			
				Onkel_B am 13.01.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt kommt der Onkel_B - meine Geschäftspartner waren alle vorbildlich - hätte nix besseres mir passieren können - alle brav gezahlt - alle waren freundlich nett und zuvorkommend - wirklich hervorragend deswegen mach ichs als komplett  für alle folgende User.
> 
> * XMasTree
> Collysucker
> ...



trägst mich einfach ein ehe ich das paket habe
hätte doch noch was dazwischen kommen können   

ein    zurück an den Onkel_B

* eingetragen *

Edit: Von meiner Seite ging ja allet klar ^^ - außerdem vertrau ich der deutschen post


----------



## TobeBahr (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

 an Blue_Ace . Top Verpackt, Super Zustand!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blue_Ace (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

Jeweils ein    an TobeBahr und Skipper78 wegen schneller Überweisung. 

 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4348288

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an wieczorrek.

**eintrag**


----------



## memphis76 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

Geb hiermit ein    an *Tubejuggler*. Hab von ihm nen DVD-Receiver inkl. 5.1 Boxen bekommen. Ware wurd schnell verschickt, war gut verpackt. Abgesehen davon ist er ein netter Kontakt ... immer wieder gerne   .

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Sackerl (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

Ich habe mit *bumi* zwar nur ein Spiel getauscht, möchte ihm dafür jedoch ein   geben. Das Spiel kam (für Schweizer Verhältnisse) schnell 
und war in einem einwandfreiem zustand.

Edit: Auch *Evil77* bekommt von mir ein  .
Netter Kontakt, der sein Spiel persönlich abgeholt hat. Schön, dass es auch noch Zocker in der Nähe gibt 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Tubejuggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

Habe *memphis76* einen DVD Receiver verkauft, Geld war innerhalb von einem Tag auf dem Konto. Er war mir trotz der Lieferprobleme von Hermes und einer Transportbeschädigung nicht böse. Sehr netter Kontakt.
DANKE NOCHMAL

edit: fast vergessen, natürlich  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

ein    für *undergrounderX*

habe FEAR von ihm erworben zu einem fairen preis und einer super schnellen "lieferung". danke dir

*Eingetragen*


----------



## collysucker (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

 für Chaosman99
Schnelle Lieferung und sehr guter Zustand 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 17.01.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *undergrounderX*
> 
> habe FEAR von ihm erworben zu einem fairen preis und einer super schnellen "lieferung". danke dir



ebenfalls ein    an SteGERSTENBERG 
sehr schnelle überweisung und sonst auch alles unkompliziert

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fuse (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

ich muss *sdmayday* loben. er hat mir das geld sofort überwiesen. war innerhalb eines tages da.
gruss

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Positive Bewertung*

ein    für *Dumbi*!!! habe paar spiele getauscht. alles in top zustand.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Podolski123 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich möchte Greenbarret ein super großes   geben. 

Habe Guild Wars am Sonntag gekauft und am Mittwoch habe ich es bereits. 
Greenbarret kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen!!!!!!!

Podolski123

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von meiner Seite aus ein    für Podolski123,echt schnell Überweisung und netter Kontakt.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei positive Bewertungen:

Ein dickes    an *doceddy*! Wir haben Spiele getauscht und ich bin vollstens zufrieden!
Ein weiteres    geht an *Greenbarret*! Mit ihm habe ich ebenfalls Spiele getauscht und auch hier lief alles Supper, so wie immer!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir auch ein    an Dumbi,ein Super Kontakt,wei immer,nur zu empfehlen.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir gibts heute ein  für *space-trotter*

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## space-trotter (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für Dich, mimiMaster auch ein    für die sehr schnelle Überweisung.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 

Einmal Daumen hoch für Collysucker netter Kontakt und prompte ZAhlung gerne wieder.

gruss

chaos

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich muss ein  an *MASTEofDiSASter *vergeben.  

Er hat B.O.S. von mir gekauft.
Die Bezahlung erfolgte prompt und der PN-Kontakt war astrein.  

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## wieczorrek (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,

habe zweimal mit *DJ_of_Borg* zu tun gehabt. Und vergebe zweimal   

Weiterhin habe ich einmal mit *seven* zu tun gehabt. Auch hier einmal dann   

Danke für die reibungslosen Abläufe.

MfG

*Eingetragen
Einen seven gibt es nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Seven meinst und hab ihn so eingetragen. Wenn das falsch ist, bitte melden!.*


----------



## TobeBahr (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an MASTEofDiSASter

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von *Chaosman99 *ein paar Games gekauft.

 

Der Versand hat zwar ein Weilchen gedauert, aber *Chaosman99 *ist ein sehr netter Kontakt. thx

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe an ruyven_macaran zwei Filme verkauft. Mit der Überweisung war er sehr schnell und sehr freundlich. 

Ein    von mir.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 20.01.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe an ruyven_macaran zwei Filme verkauft. Mit der Überweisung war er sehr schnell und sehr freundlich.
> 
> Ein    von mir.



Ein    für  *Kreon* lieg alles glatt und sehr nett. ÜBerweisung war schnell da. Leider hat Versand etwas gedauert aber ging sonnst ja alles glatt. Ich kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen.

gruss

chaos

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TinkyWinky (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an *Greenbarret*
super schneller versand obwohl das geld noch nicht überwiesen war 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Nico15 einmal 


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe ein Game bei *Deathangel123* erstanden.

Versand erfolgte super schnell im gepolsterten Umschlag, sodass auch nix kaputt gehen konnte.

Ware kam somit auch in einwandfreiem Zustand bei mir an.

Somit eine dicke 1+ an Deathangel123 - gerne jeder Zeit wieder.

*Hier* noch der Link zum Verkaufs-Thread.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab von *Primaldoom* nen spiel abgekauft, alles super gelaufen! Nur zu empfehlen!


*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *Blue_Ace* Fable hier im Forum gekauft. Ist alles super gelaufen, darum ein fetter !

MfG

*Eingetragen*


----------



## d-Fame (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe vor kurzem von gamer71 Corsair Speicher abgegriffen.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4355406&x=3

Er ist sehr gut verpackt, und voll funktionsfähig angekommen.

...also    sehr positiv     -Danke!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hab von Rudimeter das Spiel _Act of War_ gekauft.

Alles ist gut gelaufen. Dafür geb ich ein  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jediofdarkness (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Moin ,

ein dickes    für Nadok. 

habe sein netzteil gekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nadok (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Natürlich auch ein  für *Jediofdarkness* alles bestens gelaufen... hier auch nochmal der passende Link wo es um das Netzteil geht...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4287591&x=9

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Dumbi* sammelt weiter fleißig  indem er neuwertige Ware blitzschnell verschickt!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MoS (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



> *Dumbi* sammelt weiter fleißig  indem er neuwertige Ware gebrauchte Spiele blitzschnell verschickt!


Dito    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Je einmal  an IWatchedMyDreamsDie und wieczorrek 

**eintrag**

_Bemerkung in eigener Sache an Rinderteufel: Ich hätt diesmal ja die über mir mit eingetragen, aber is ja leider keiner  _


----------



## spider_fx (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Rudimeter..
"Freundlich und schnell - gerne wieder" 

*fleissig eingetragen *


----------



## Dumbi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei Bewertungen gebe ich heute ab:

Ein großes  bekommt *mimiMaster*! Hab ihm ein Spiel verkauft, das Geld war prompt da, der Kontakt war nett - gerne wieder!    

Und ein dickes    bekommt *IWatchedMyDreamsDie*, und zwar für die tolle Ware die er versendet, seine Geduld (ich hatte leider Probleme bei der Auslandsüberweisung) und sein sehr freundlicher Umgangston - super!

*fleissig eingetragen *


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jeweils ein  großes  für *Dumbi* und *DJ_of_Borg*.
Hatte mit beiden netten Kontakt und nach schneller Überweisung ein Spielepaket verschickt -sogar länderübergreifend  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *User919*, weil schnell, zuverlässig, freundlich!   

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an *tobife* als Verkäufer, alles Klasse.

Außerdem ein  an die Deutsche Post AG die eine Woche gebraucht hat und zwischenzeitlich das Einschreiben verlor... 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Dumbi* weil er sehr schnell geliefert hat!!!Besser gehts net!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 01.02.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an *tobife* als Verkäufer, alles Klasse.
> 
> Außerdem ein  an die Deutsche Post AG die eine Woche gebraucht hat und zwischenzeitlich das Einschreiben verlor...





Ich kann das   an *NOODLES_SOS* nur zurückgeben.  


Auch von mir ein   für die Post.

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## oids (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ganz deutliche Warnung an dieser Stelle an alle User: Keine Geschäfte mit *Muenchner81*!!! Wer den passenden Thread dazu gelesen hat, kennt auch den Hintergrund zu dieser Aussage!

Ich stelle Anzeige wegen Betrug. Mein Schaden beläuft sich auf 200€. Bitte im Anfangspost vermerken.

oids

*Munchner81*    

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

deppgoku 

EmilioRebenga 

Beide 1 A Geschäftspartner

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine positive Bewertung geht an *sexySerkan.*  Hier ist der Thread

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hab mit *Volcom* ein Tauschgeschäft gemacht - Notebook-RAM gegen Netzteil.
Hat alles prima geklappt.  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *Deathangel123* aus diesem Thread das Spiel GUN abgekauft.

War das schnellste Geschäft, was ich jemals gemacht habe. Freitag Morgen haben wir uns geeinigt, mittags habe ich das Geld angewiesen, welches am Nachmittag schon auf seinem Konto war, am Samstag hatte ich das Spiel in der Post. Also ein astreiner 24-Stunden-Deal   

Daher einen doppelten     an *Deathangel123* für die rasante Lieferung ... Spiel war gut verpackt und in einem makellosen Zustand ...

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobeast (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an vinc.
Habe an ihn Dawn of War verkauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich möchte *memphis76* eine dickes  geben. Er hat mir nach meiner Sucheaktion nach einer SockelA CPU einen Prozessor angeboten. Zudem kamen dann noch Kühler, Ram und Mainboard die ich ihm abnahm.

Danke bis zum nächten Deal...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vinc am 06.02.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bewertung von vinc ...


Gebe nen dicken Daumen hoch (    ) an *vinc* zurück. Wie er schon beschrieben hat, hab ich ihm auf seiner Suche nach ner Sockel-A CPU auch noch das passende Motherboard, CPU-Kühler und nen RAM-Baustein verkaufen können.

Super schnelle Bezahlung, alles TOP gelaufen ...  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## StupidHead (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein absolutes    an * Jediofdarkness* , hab bei ihm Game gekauft, dass in einem Top Zustand ist!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fragee (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Grade noch ein    an *DiShmo*, obwohl der Versand des Pakets doch eeiiiinige Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Aber ich bin von Natur aus ein genügsames Bürschchen, daher eine positive Bewertung.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jediofdarkness (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an  	 StupidHead 

er hat mir cod 2 abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    an *IWatchedMyDreamsDie*.Er hat mir für einen guten Preis ein tolles Spielepaket verkauft und schnell geliefert!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an *tobeast*. Er verkaufte mir Warhammer - Dawn of War aus seiner Spielesammlung.  Sehr schneller Versand...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## oids (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Aus angebrachter Dankbarkeit: ein fettes    an *Herbboy*! Trennte sich von seiner Civ3 Conquest CD für mich. Schnell, nett, ... was will man noch mehr?
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch    für oids, der fix und zuverlässige nen brief inkl.rückumschlag + porto zusandte

*Eingetragen*


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein  großes  an *User919*.

Bekam von mir ein Spielepaket und hoffe, er hat die Probleme, einige ältere Games zum Laufen zu bekommen, überwunden.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*dickes + für inu-id*


inu i love u :>





volci

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *donkeyteam*, weil er ein sehr, sehr freundlich Tauschpartner war und Ware in Top-Zustand verschickt!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## donkeyteam (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einen wirklich dicken    für *dumbi*, ein mehr als super tauschpartner und sehr fixer versender.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blue_Ace (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von Chaosman99 StarWars Republic Commando gekauft. Er war immer stehts freundlich und das Spiel ist in sehr gutem Zusstand.Es dauerte zwar 3 Wochen bis es bei mir ankam, da kann man ihm aber keine Schuld geben, schließlich verschwand das Einschreiben bei der Post für einige Zeit.  Also von mir ein  

Hier noch der Verkaufs-Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4378209&mid=4383973#4383973

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TBrain (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *EmilioRebenga* und seine gut verpackten und verklebten (  ) DVDs.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Chaosman99 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TBrain am 11.02.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *EmilioRebenga* und seine gut verpackten und verklebten (  ) DVDs.



Ein dickes   für  *Blue_Ace* immer sehr nett und korrekt. Leider gibts hier dem Anschein nach bei uns mit der Post mehrere Probleme und daüfr möchte ich mich entschuldeigen. ABer die Info hat die Post nun auch und wirft nen Auge drauf.

mfg

chaos

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Cryptic-Ravage. Gab nix zu meckern.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4428346

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal   für Keil.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4413413&x=8

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Keil (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobife am 16.02.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal   für Keil.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4413413&x=8
> 
> tobife



Einmal   für tobife.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4413413&x=8

Keil

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Onlinestate am 14.02.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für Cryptic-Ravage. Gab nix zu meckern.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4428346
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*




Ebenfalls ein   für Onlinestate! 
Alles bestens, vielen Dank!

* wurde eingetragen *


----------



## Thomsn (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an *olstyle*.

Hab von ihm einen TFT-Monitor gekauft.

Alles hat problemlos funktioniert, der Kontakt war gut und ich bin absolut zufrieden. 

* wurde eingetragen *


----------



## olstyle (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

   zurück an *Thomsn* Hatte sogar freiwillig mehr geboten als verlangt   !
mfg Olstyle

* wurde eingetragen *


----------



## King-of-Pain (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  @ Icemann
hab in diablo  und ein paar musik cds abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Iceman (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				ich98 am 18.02.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *Iceman*.
> 
> Ich hab ihm Stirb Langsam SE 1&2 abgekauft.
> Die DVD wurden recht zügig verschickt und kamen gut verpackt, unbeschadet und in gutem Zustand an.





			
				King-of-Pain am 18.02.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Icemann
> hab in diablo  und ein paar musik cds abgekauft




Und ne positive Bewertung an Beide zurück für die flotte Überweisung.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positiv für tobife

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4448763&x=6

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Blumenhund am 18.02.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv für tobife
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4448763&x=6




Und einmal   an Blumenhund.

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *MoS*!
Kurz und bündig: Wir haben einige Spiele miteinander getauscht, bei einem Spiel hat aber eine CD gefehlt. Angeblich wollte er nachschauen, ob er sie nicht irgendwo bei sich hat liegen lassen, das ist jetzt schon mehr als zwei Wochen her und er meldet sich nicht mehr, deshalb:   

*Wurde eingetragen*

Edit Onkel_B:

*Auf Wunsch von Dumbi erklärt er hiermit folgendes: *



			
				süßer Spatz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann bitte jemand meine Bewertung für MoS löschen und das auch im Startposting ändern? Wir haben uns mittlerweile geeinigt, er hat mir glaubhaft versichert dass er Probleme hatte und sich nicht früher melden konnte.



* Tat vollendet *


----------



## vinc (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bewertung für *Highmaster*:

Ich kann mich nicht recht entscheiden ob man ihm ein positives geben kann.

Ich hab ihm zwei 512er Riegel abgekauft. Hab auch sofort überwiesen. Bis die Riegel dann aber bei mir waren dauerte es um die 15 Tage. Worans letztendlich lag, kann ich nicht sagen da es einfach keine Kommunikation gab.

Deswegen ein  auf Kommunikation und Lieferzeit
und ein  auf die Ware (war allerdings nicht antistatisch verpackt).

Wie die COs das in die Liste eintragen sollen weiß ich nicht ;-P

*Wurde N I C H T eingetragen. Die Bewertung gibst du ab und wird nicht von COs/SCOs ausgesucht. Wenn eine Bewertung eingertragen werden soll, dann gibt deine Bewertung hier ab.*


----------



## Dumbi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *Tronox1200*! Das Geld war schnell da und der Kontakt war sehr freundlich!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Tronox1200 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein noch größeres     für *Dumbi*.

Das Spiel war in tadelloserem Zustand als die Spiele in Läden wie Karstadt oder ProMarkt.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## armundhaesslich (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein riesiges    an *onewinged_angel*
Schneller Kontakt, netter Zeitgenosse! Das Spiel wurde in einem TOP-Zustand, gut verpackt und umgehend (blitzartig) verschickt. Perfekt!!!
Danke   

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein klares  an *Iceman*

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Iceman (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				radinger am 26.02.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ein klares  an *Iceman*
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Und ein  zurück für die Überweisung die aus Österreich schneller da war als viele Überweisungen aus Deutschland ^^

*sofort eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vinc am 23.02.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bewertung für *Highmaster*:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



So, da Nali mich "freundlich" darum gebeten hat eine feste Bewertung für *Highermaster* abzugeben wirds jetzt ein   da es anscheinend auch schon weitere Probleme bei diesem User gibt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Skipper78 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    für DNAn. Habe City of Heroes von ihm gekauft, SUPERfixer Versand, auch sonst alles bestens!

MfG, Skip

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Greenbarret (1. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes    für Jediofdarkness. 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einen Daumen nach oben/top für Wodka_Wiesel. Habe im Dezember und Februar bei ihm etwas gekauft und die Ware war einwandfrei. 

Verbesserungswürdig: Lieferzeit (beim letzten Mal waren es zwei Wochen, jedoch hat er zwischendurch angerufen und sich entschuldigt).

Gruß Marcus

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *OBluefireO*!
Hab das PC-Spiel "Fable" von ihm gekauft. Top Zustand und er hats sogar verschickst BEVOR das Geld ankam.   
Prima!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## tobife (3. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal   für *Primaldoom*

tobife

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (4. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *User919*.
Netter Kontakt, zügige Überweisung!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TobeBahr (4. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes Plus für Kutty, sehr netter Kontakt und alles wie versprochen !!!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (5. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *Cryptic-Ravage*! 
Ich habe ihm Fable verkauft und die Überweisung kam pünktlich zu dem Termin, an dem sie auch versprochen wurde! 
Gerne wieder!

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *mimiMaster*.Hat nach der Überweisung schnell überwiesen!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## kutty (7. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TobeBahr am 04.03.2006 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Plus für Kutty, sehr netter Kontakt und alles wie versprochen !!!
> 
> *Wurde eingetragen*



Kann ich nur erwiedern, sehr schnelle Bezahlung und netter Kontakt :TOP:

MfG kutty

*Eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (12. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich möchte *kutty* ein  geben. Er verkaufte mir F1 Challenge 99-02. Wurde schnell geliefert.

Desweiteren gebe ich ein  an *jack-ulm30* welcher mir seine nichtmehr benötigten Lüfter schenkte.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## kutty (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vinc am 12.03.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte *kutty* ein  geben. Er verkaufte mir F1 Challenge 99-02. Wurde schnell geliefert.



Auch hier ebenfalls :TOP: an meinen Handelspartner vinc

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Berner (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Zollenspieker33.
Netter Kontakt, zügige Überweisung! 

Noch ein    für Gunta, is zwar schon länger her, aber möcht ich jetzt nachholen!!

*Eingetragen*

Gunta = Gunter nehme ich mal an...


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Berner.

Habe bei ihm Speicher gekauft. Der Versan war schnell, die Ware gut verpackt und sie war in Ordnung.
Empfehlenswert also.

Gruß Marcus

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Berner (14. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Berner am 13.03.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für Zollenspieker33.
> Netter Kontakt, zügige Überweisung!
> 
> Noch ein    für Gunta, is zwar schon länger her, aber möcht ich jetzt nachholen!!
> ...


Äh jo mein ich ja


----------



## oids (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für schnelle Zahlung und einen netten Kontakt:  

ein *fettes*  

an *Zollenspieker33 *

Er kaufte mir 512 MB DDR Speicher ab.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## bumi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe mit *Dumbi* wiedermal Spiele getauscht. Montags wurde es abgeschickt, heute (Donnerstag) ist das Päckchen bereits bei mir, beide Spiele in Top-Zustand. Fettes Lob an Dumbi  

Nachtrag: ist schon länger her, aber ich hab mit *Sackhaar* auch mal ein Spiel getauscht. Seines war einiges schneller bei mir in der Schweiz als umgekehrt, aber schlussendlich hat er meines doch auch noch bekommen und alles hat geklappt.  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hab mal wieder mit *dumbi* getauscht, alles in top zustand, daher  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 18.03.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal wieder mit *dumbi* getauscht, alles in top zustand, daher


Jup, von meiner Seite ebenfalls ein großes    !

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (19. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für gamerschwein.Hat alles super geklappt. 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (20. März 2006)

*Bla*

Der user *vinc* bekommt von mir ein dickes *+* da er mir wärmeleitpaste und 2 lüftergitter geschenkt hat und ich nur versand zahlen brauchte , einfach toll.   


vielen dank vinc 

*Wurde ingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				bumi am 16.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit *Dumbi* wiedermal Spiele getauscht. Montags wurde es abgeschickt, heute (Donnerstag) ist das Päckchen bereits bei mir, beide Spiele in Top-Zustand. Fettes Lob an Dumbi


Jup, von meiner Seite ist ebenfalls alles in bester ordnung, folglich ein dickes     für *bumi*.

*Wurde ingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *grund1992* - er hat von mir eine 160GB-S-ATA-Platte und einen NEC DVD-Multibrenner gekauft. Hat das Geld sofort überwiesen. Netter Kontakt noch dazu, was will man mehr?    Top!  

*Wurde ingetragen*


----------



## grund1992 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 21.03.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für *grund1992* - er hat von mir eine 160GB-S-ATA-Platte und einen NEC DVD-Multibrenner gekauft. Hat das Geld sofort überwiesen. Netter Kontakt noch dazu, was will man mehr?    Top!


Dieses dicke   geht von mir zurück an  CRYPTIC-RAVAGE!!!!
Nur zu empfehlen!! Ware an dem nächsten Tag sofort da!Nichts mit tagelangem Warten!!
ALLES PERFEKT!!!
Besser gehts nimmer      

*Wurde ingetragen*


----------



## dr34mfight3r (23. März 2006)

*peppere 1+*

Ich habe gerade von *peppere* Doom3 gekauft. Es hat alles wunderbar funktionert. Das Spiel war gut verpackt und die Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 2 Tagen.  Alles in allem bin ich *rundum zufrieden*.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (25. März 2006)

*AW: peppere 1+*

Hi,
ein    geht an *Primaldoom*, ich habe ihm Riddick verkauft und es hat alles einwandfrei geklappt, gerne mal wieder ^^

Mfg Tapo

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte ein    für TAPO habe im Riddick abgekauft und es hat alles super geklappt.
mfg 

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

leider ein klares  an *donkeyteam*

erklärung: wollte ein spiel (Doom 3) von ihm kaufen, das geld habe ich prompt überwiesen (10.2.06), 1 woche später kam die rückmeldung (16.2.06), dass er das geld erhalten habe und am nächsten tag das spiel verschicken würde. so weit so gut, nur ist das spiel leider nicht gekommen, am 3. märz hab ich dann per PM nachgefragt was los sei und die antwort bekommen "dass er beim erstenmal verschicken  zwar meine adresse aufs päckchen geschrieben hätte, aber meinen namen hatte er vergessen" Das kam mir schon sehr merkwürdig vor, denn wie kann man, wenn man die daten in der form

XXXX XXXXXXX (name)
XXXXX (adresse)
XXXX XXXX (plz + ort)
Österreich

bekommt, den namen vergessen?   Da er aber behauptet hat, das spiel schon wieder verschickt zu haben (dismal mit name+adresse), habe ich noch abgewartet. Da ich inzwischen immer noch kein spiel habe und meine erneute nachfrage per PM auch unbeantwortet blieb, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als eine negative bewertung abzugeben.

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes    für *kalalupot*. Habe ihm Planescape Torment abgekauft, das Spiel ist schnell angekommen und ist noch wie neu, alles perfekt!     
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4534836&x=2

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Soki (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Gunter* für ne schnelle Überweisung. HDL  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## bumi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe mit *Gunter* Command & Conquer: Renegade getauscht. Er hat es zwar einen Tag eher abgeschickt als ich mein Spiel, aber trotzdem kam's erst heute an. Heisst also bloss dass die österreichische Post ziemlich langsam zu sein scheint.... aber egal, hat auf jeden Fall geklappt  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## grund1992 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an deppgoku!
Hab ein SATA+SATA Stromkabel gekauft und hat alles reibungslos geklappt.
Nur zu empfehlen!  

*Wurde eingetragen*


----------



## Pyro-D26 (29. März 2006)

*Bewertung*

ein * für Gunter...sehr freundlicher ösi!  

pc games verkauf mit mir

*eingetragen*


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

habe *expredator* ein handy abgekauft.
hat prima geklappt, sogar die post war zur abwechslung mal schnell.  

*auch eingetragen*


----------



## expredator (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

jo der hanfred hat das geld sehr schnell überwiesen.

  an ihn 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Moe910 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

*Volcom* hat gewissenhaft und pünktlich das Geld für Oblivion überwiesen.   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (31. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

und Moe910 hat es sehr schnell verschickt , ware war top da brand neu und eingeschweißt mit rechnung etc. nur die post hat mist gemacht aber dafür kann ja moe nichts , ein   /   für Moe910

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kevin1965 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein dickes Lob an peppere 

Habe Fear gegen Quake 4 getauscht und alles hat super geklappt.

*na, hoffentlich seid ihr beide über 18  ... eingetragen*


----------



## Kevin1965 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Kevin1965 am 31.03.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes Lob an peppere
> 
> Habe Fear gegen Quake 4 getauscht und alles hat super geklappt.
> 
> *na, hoffentlich seid ihr beide über 18  ... eingetragen*



Wie Du an meinem Nicknamen sehen kannst >>>Kevin1965<<< bin ich bereits seit 22 Jahren 18 Jahre alt


----------



## Rinderteufel (4. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Kevin1965 am 31.03.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 31.03.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil, ich war nur ein Jahr lang 18.


----------



## MoS (5. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hab mit *modderfreak* getauscht, super schnell verschickt!  

*drin*


----------



## modderfreak (6. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				MoS am 05.04.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit *modderfreak* getauscht, super schnell verschickt!


Das kann ich nur erwiedern, nett & schneller Versand, gerne wieder 

*auch drin* _erwidern .... übrigens *klugscheiss*_


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Habe an Martinroessler ein Spiel verkauft.

Sehr schnelle Überweisung:  

*auch drin*


----------



## INU-ID (6. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Habe von *Cryptic-Ravage* einen neuen Chieftec Tower gekauft.
Schneller Versand und TOP Ware. 

Jederzeit wieder.   


**reinschreibsel**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				INU-ID am 06.04.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von *Cryptic-Ravage* einen neuen Chieftec Tower gekauft.
> Schneller Versand und TOP Ware.
> 
> Jederzeit wieder.




Bin ebenfalls SEHR zufrieden!   
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Überweisung!  

**rumfuhrwerk&eintrag**


----------



## TAPO (7. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hi,
ich habe *Martinroessler * das Game *Mech Commander 2 * verkauft:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4576167&x=8

Es lief alles wunderbar einfach und sehr schnell ab! Gerne wieder!

Mfg Tapo

*kritzel, eintrag* _MechCommander .. ja , das waren noch Zeiten _


----------



## Martinroessler (8. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Also, hier mal meine zwei Bewertungen: 

- ein   zurück an *Kreon* für System Shock 2
- und ein zurück   an *TAPO* für Mech Commander 2 

lief bei beiden wie geschmiert  

Gruß Martin

* eingetragen *


----------



## gamesfan1988 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hab von Blumenhund DVDs gekauft hat alles super geklappt 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=4544159&page=1
MfG

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (9. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

kalalupot ein 

Netter Kontakt, sehr unkompliziert und rasend schnell. So stell ich mri das vor.

* eingetragen *


----------



## kalalupot (10. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für Onkel_B. 

Schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt. Danke schön.

* eingetragen *


----------



## kalalupot (10. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein   für Dumbi. Schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt. Danke schön!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Chaosman99 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				kalalupot am 10.04.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für Dumbi. Schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt. Danke schön!



Ich möchte Grund1992 negativ bewerten. Wir haben über NHL 06 und NBA 06 geredet. Ich hab 35 incl Versand vorgeschlagen. Ich fügte aber hinzu, dass ich morgen 100% Zusage. Am nächsten Tag hat er ncohmal gefragt ob ich sie haben will. Ich hab zugesagt und hinzugefügt, dass ich die Überweisung nach Ostern fertig mache. ÜBer die Feiertage ist das ja auch schlecht möglich. Nun habe ich im Forum gelesen, dass er sie nun doch nicht verkauft, weil er ein höheres Gebot bekommen.

Naja wenn er was zum angebotenen PReis verkauft und dann Rückzieher macht, weil er im Nachhinein nen höreres Gebot bekommen hat ist er hier im Kleinanzeigen Forum falsch am Platz.

MFG

CHAOSMAN


----------



## grund1992 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kalalupot am 10.04.2006 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ganz in Ordnung ist das nicht was er sagt,ich fragte über icq ob es 1ßß%ig klar geht,und so sicher wirkte er nicht,da er es mir am nächsten Tag sagen wollte,und davor hatte Cryptic mir schon ein besseres Angebot vorgeschlagen.Und das hab ich dann in meinen Thread geschrieben.
Also wäre eine negative Bewertung 
1.komisch,da ich noch gar keine Kontodaten gegeben habe    und 
2."dumm",weil diese Spiele noch nicht gekauft worden sind(kann man denn einfach so Bwertungen geben???)-(diese erfolgen meines Erachtens nach nach Erhalt der Ware)

Mfg grund1992


----------



## Chaosman99 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				grund1992 am 15.04.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Freund du hast mich im ICQ angeschrieben!!! Und gefragt ob ich sie nehme und ich sagte ja nach ostern mach idh die ÜBerweisung klar!!!!!!!!!

Du hast dich somit nicht mehr an die Vereinbarung gehalten!!! Und für mich ist in diesem Fall auch eine Negative Bewertung gerechtfertigt!

mfg 

aber lassen wir da mal Nali entscheiden!


----------



## Dumbi (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> aber lassen wir da mal Nali entscheiden!


Die Mods sind nicht da, um für euch zu entscheiden!


			
				vinc am 23.02.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wurde N I C H T eingetragen. Die Bewertung gibst du ab und wird nicht von COs/SCOs ausgesucht. Wenn eine Bewertung eingertragen werden soll, dann gibt deine Bewertung hier ab.*



Regelt das persönlich und entscheidet danach, welche Bewertung ihr vergibt.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Der Bewertungsthread ist dafür gedacht, dass man nach einem Handel eine Bewertung abgibt; solange kein Geld überwiesen / nichts abgeschickt wurde, wurde auch noch nicht gehandelt. Es sollte jedem offen stehen, sich im letzten Moment noch anders entscheiden zu dürfen.


----------



## Chaosman99 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Dumbi am 15.04.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dumbi die lage ist doch klar ich hab meine Bewertung abgegeben er hat mich gefragt ob ich sie habren will und ich sagte ja.

In anderen Fällen wird man dafür ausm Forum ausgeschlossen 

mfg

PS @ Dumbi ein Gschäft wird nach beidseitigem Einverständinis abgeschlossen!!!


----------



## Dumbi (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> dumbi die lage ist doch klar ich hab meine Bewertung abgegeben er hat mich gefragt ob ich sie habren will und ich sagte ja.


Du bekommst ja auch eine neg. Bewertung wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und das obwohl ihr gar nicht gehandelt habt. Vielleicht solltet ihr euch also in eurem eigenen Interesse "friedlich" einigen.


----------



## grund1992 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Dumbi am 15.04.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist auch meine Meinung.
Wir brauchen hier keine sinnlosen Bwertungen vergeben!  
Oder willst du unbedingt das du mir eine gibst und ich dir dann eine?Das hat doch überhaupt keinen Sinn!


----------



## Chaosman99 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Dumbi am 15.04.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja wofür soll ich ne negative bekommen. Er bietet mir die Spiele an. Und dann sage ich zu und dann ist das für mich nen Deal und wenn er sie dann anbietet weil er jmd hat der mehr bietet ist das halt pech. Er fragt mich noch im ICQ ich hatte ihn ja noch nicht mal angeschrieben!?! verstehst das nicht.

Und irgendwie muss auch ne Grundlage eingehalten werden wenn man sagt ich verkauf nen Spiel bzw. zu den Spielen zu dem und dem Preis dann ist das Fix. Und ich kann mich nicht um 180° drehen nur weil ich nen Paar €s mehr bekomme. Und eine gewisse Grundlage muss ja gewährleistet sein. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn ich gleich online überwiesen hätte? 

Fakt ist Zusagte ist Zusage!!!! Und in anderen Foren ist es genauso. 

Gruss

CHAOSMAN


----------



## oids (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    an *doceddy* für einen erfolgreichen Tausch von BIA gegen Söldner. (Er schickte mir sogar den aktuellsten Patch extra mit!)

Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein  an Dumbi - netter Mensch und hat Vertrauen an mich

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chaosman99 am 15.04.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 15.04.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vergebe jetzt mal kein Negativ von euch beiden an euch gegenseitig, da aus meiner Sicht, die Bewertung NACH Kaufgeschehen erfolgen sollte. Wie, wo, was da abgelaufen ist, ist mir völlig Schleierhaft.
Was anderes wäre, wenn du Geld überwiesen hast und kein SPiel gekommen wäre oder so.
Aber so hatte niemand "Schaden" in dem Sinne, irgendwie seit ihr euch halt nicht einig geworden.
Bei weiterem Klärungsbedarf bitte den Weg über Omail an mich. Danke


----------



## Primaldoom (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für gluecksklee .
Habe von im Half Life 2 gekauft und es hat alles super geklapt.
mfg 

*eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (18. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine positive Bewertung bitte für *oids*, ich habe ihm FarCry verkauft und er hat immer schnell geantwortet und auch schnell bezahlt 

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein      für *Onkel_B*, das Geld wurde mit Liebe überwiesen.     

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertung*

  für *grund1992*, hab bei ihm die beiden PC-Spiele "NHL 2006" und "NBA Live 2006" gekauft - war zuverlässig wie immer!   

*jup*


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. April 2006)

*Kauf von projectNeo: Gerne wieder!*

Ich vergebe ein    an *projectNeo*, von dem ich ein Spiel und Grafikkarte mit jeweils kompletter Austtattung gekauft habe.
Alles war sicher verpackt und in einem guten Zustand.  

*jo*


----------



## Klon1234 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kauf von projectNeo: Gerne wieder!*

Eine   - Bewertung geht an *Dumbi*! Unser Deal ist wiedermal sehr gut gelaufen und das Spiel ist wie beschrieben! Ich habe eigentlich auch nichts anderes von ihm erwartet 

Mfg. Klon1234

*juppie*


----------



## grund1992 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kauf von projectNeo: Gerne wieder!*



			
				Klon1234 am 20.04.2006 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine   - Bewertung geht an *Dumbi*! Unser Deal ist wiedermal sehr gut gelaufen und das Spiel ist wie beschrieben! Ich habe eigentlich auch nichts anderes von ihm erwartet
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234
> 
> *juppie*




Ein dickes  an Cryptic-Ravage!
Hab ihm NBA Live 06 und NHL 06 verkauft.
 wie immer!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kauf von projectNeo: Gerne wieder!*



			
				Klon1234 am 20.04.2006 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine   - Bewertung geht an *Dumbi*! Unser Deal ist wiedermal sehr gut gelaufen und das Spiel ist wie beschrieben! Ich habe eigentlich auch nichts anderes von ihm erwartet


Jo, das kann ich nur bestätigen,     für Klon1234!

*gleich eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kauf von projectNeo: Gerne wieder!*

Eine weitere positive Bewertung geht an *Primaldoom*! Ich habe ihm seine beiden 512MB - Riegel abgekauft und es hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Die Riegel wurden sehr gut verpackt und sie laufen einwandfrei!

Daher ein 

Mfg. Klon1234


*done*


----------



## Primaldoom (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte ein   an Klon1234.
Er hat mir meine beiden Rams abgekauft und das Geld wurde sehr schnell Überwiesen.
Immer wieder gerne.
mfg 

*done*


----------



## projectNeo (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  an Hyperhorn, hat schnell bezahlt und war alles ganz unkompliziert.

*done*


----------



## grund1992 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				projectNeo am 21.04.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ein  an Hyperhorn, hat schnell bezahlt und war alles ganz unkompliziert.


Ein dickes    an doccedy,wir haben gestern getauscht(Cod und BF Vietnam),haben sie gestern noch abgeschickt und heute sind die Spiele bei uns 2en alle beide angekommen!
Daher  

*done*

Post Nr. 666    :-o


----------



## doceddy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir auch ein    an *grund1992*. der spieletausch verlief schnell und reibungslos!

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Je ein    für *RickSkywalker und Gunter*, beide sehr freundlich und haben schnell überwiesen!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein fettes    an *oids*, mit dem ich spiele getauscht hab. ein sehr netter tauschpartner!

*fertig*


----------



## Fimbul (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab Guild Wars von *Volcom* gekauft.
Auch für eine Auslandssendung (CD+OVP nach Österreich) sehr lange Lieferzeit, das lag allerdings nachweislich an der österr. Post.
Die Accountdaten wurden sofort nach Zahlungsbestätigung übermittelt, gab noch ein paar Anfängertipps dazu, äußerst netter Kontakt, jederzeit wieder.
Daher eine klare Empfehlung 

 

*fertig*


----------



## TAPO (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von *gamer71* den Prozessor *AMD FX 55* gekauft, alles lief wunderbar schnell und einfach ab!
Das    hat er sich verdient^^ und ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Punkto größerer Investitionen ihm vertrauen kann!

Mfg Tapo

*fertig*


----------



## Kreon (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Mondblut
King-of-Pain
Night_Wolf_2100

jeweils schnelle Überweisung, alles top:  

*fertig*


----------



## hibbicon (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein "  " an Dumbi.

Gute Qualität und schnelle Lieferung der Ware [Danke liebe Post ^^] .

--->Hobbicon

*fertig*


----------



## RickSkywalker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Dumbi*, da er sehr freundlich war und mir die "Ware" sofort nach Geldeingang zugeschickt hat.

*fertig*


----------



## sandman2003 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für INU.ID

er vermittelt gute und zuverlässige kontakte auf die man sich verlassen kann..



*fertig*


----------



## INU-ID (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sandman2003 am 25.04.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für INU.ID
> 
> er vermittelt gute und zuverlässige kontakte auf die man sich verlassen kann..



Ebenfalls ein   für *sandman2003*.
Absolute TOP Ware - mein Kollege ist mit dem Hardwarepaket (CPU, Graka, RAM, Kühler) wirklich sehr zufrieden. (läuft alles einwandfrei)

*fertig*


----------



## oids (26. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein konkretes    ab *modderfreak* für FarCry! Leider scheinen sich die österreichische und die deutsche Post Zeit für die Zustellung zu lassen... Trotzdem ist das Spiel super und auch ohne Beschädigung bei mir angekommen. 

modderfreak kann ich nur empfehlen!

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (26. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hibbicon am 25.04.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "  " an Dumbi.
> 
> Gute Qualität und schnelle Lieferung der Ware [Danke liebe Post ^^] .


Jup, von meiner Seite aus ebenfalls alles perfekt!     

*eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hallo,

ich habe von *hibbicon* das Spiel X3-Reunion erhalten und gegen ein Spiel von mir getauscht.

Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell, das Spiel war gut verpackt und ist TOP in Ordnung. Netter Kontakt, also selbstverständlich   

Gruß
Memphis

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (26. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an *Night_Wolf_2100*. Netter Kontakt und zügige Überweisung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kaller1986 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal    für Blumenhund. hab bei ihm den Film Reservoir Dogs gekaauft. Schnelle Lieferung und super Ware

1++++++   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## oids (28. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *bastelkasten17*. Ich habe ihm seine GeForce 6600GT abgekauft, die sicher und schnell ankam und auch ebenso gut läuft. Gerne wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## bastelkasten17 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    auch für *oids* ! alles problemlos geklappt. schnelle überweisung. ne glatte 1! 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (28. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 25.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain




ein    zurück an Kreon

*Eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (28. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von memphis76 das Spiel G.U.N. getauscht.



			
				memphis76 am 26.04.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Kontakt, also selbstverständlich



kann ich nur zurückgeben :  
---> jederzeit und gerne wieder !

--->Hobbicon

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Pleifuss (29. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Also  *TAPO* is sehr zu empfehlen   

Guter kontakt pünktliche Zahlung, auch geduldig wenn ausversehn mal etwas da zwischen gekommen sollte.

MfG

Pleifuss

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (29. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

^^Hi,
von *Pleifuss* habe ich herdware gekauft,
es lief alles wie abgesprochen ab!   

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (29. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kaller1986 am 27.04.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> einmal    für Blumenhund. hab bei ihm den Film Reservoir Dogs gekaauft. Schnelle Lieferung und super Ware
> 
> 1++++++



  für Kaller1986

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Night_Wolf_2001* bekommt eine gute Bewertung (sorry für die Verspätung^^ ), hat schnell überwiesen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Noch ne positive für Night_Wolf_2100

*done*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal   für *FF-Retcher*. Er hat bei mir Oblivion gekauft, Geld kam heute an.

*done*


----------



## Thalhauser (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jupp 009 ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert  

*done*


----------



## FF-Retcher (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für  *Cryptic-Ravange* habe ihm Oblivion abgekauft und er hat es mir geschickt bevor das Geld da war.

*done*


----------



## Klon1234 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine positive Bewertung geht an *Acemen*! Ich habe von ihm Boiling Point gekauft und das Spiel ist schnell und sicher bei mir angekommen! Der Kontakt war auch klasse, also alles in allem ein fettes Plus   

Mfg. Klon1234

*done*


----------



## OBluefireO (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *ich98*! 
Er hat mir Battlefield Vietnam abgekauft! 
Superschnelle Überweisung - netter Mailkontakt - freundlicher Member= TOP!

*done*


----------



## Acemen (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Klon1234 am 03.05.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine positive Bewertung geht an *Acemen*! Ich habe von ihm Boiling Point gekauft und das Spiel ist schnell und sicher bei mir angekommen! Der Kontakt war auch klasse, also alles in allem ein fettes Plus
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234
> 
> *done*



Ebenfalls ein dickes Lob an *Klon1234*! Blitzschnelle Überweisung und sehr netter Kontakt!

*done*


----------



## Kreon (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für hibbicon für eine schnelle Überweisung.

*erledigt*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Folgende Leute erhalten ein großes  

- *Dumbi* 
- *josenn*
- *Caputo*
- *mimiMaster*
- *Kreon*
- *Blumenhund*

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen: Sehr nette Kontakte und die Spiele waren alle in einem Einwandfreien Zustand 

Auch *Klon1234* erhält ein großes  
Der Speicher ist in sehr gutem Zustand und war gut und sicher Verpackt 

*erledigt*


----------



## OutkastInc (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hat alles bestens geklappt      

Spiel kam nach einem Tag per Post an   

Großes thx an OBluefireO

*erledigt*


----------



## grund1992 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				OutkastInc am 05.05.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat alles bestens geklappt
> 
> Spiel kam nach einem Tag per Post an
> 
> Großes thx an OBluefireO


Großes     an Dumbi.
Er hat gestern das game(NFS MW) abgeschickt und war heut da!

*erledigt*


----------



## doceddy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *memphis76* . ist ein sehr netter tauschpartner. hab mit ihm spiele getauscht!

*erledigt*


----------



## Dumbi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir auch ein dickes    an grund1992, für den netten Kontakt und weil das Geld schnell da war!     

*erledigt*


----------



## Martinroessler (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und von mir ein   an *Blumenhund* hat alles bestens geklappt   : 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4648277&x=2

*jup*


----------



## Dumbi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    geht an memphis76, alles lief super!

*fertig*


----------



## Blumenhund (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 06.05.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Und von mir ein   an *Blumenhund* hat alles bestens geklappt   :
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4648277&x=2
> 
> *jup*



Ein  von mir an Martinroessler  zurück !

*done*


----------



## memphis76 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 05.05.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *memphis76* . ist ein sehr netter tauschpartner. hab mit ihm spiele getauscht!
> 
> *erledigt*



Dies kann ich nur zurückgeben. Von mir ebenfalls ein    an *doceddy*. Das Spiel ist heute angekommen, und so werde ich nach H&D 1 nun meinen zweiten WK-Shooter spielen können ... 

Danke und Gruß
Memphis


*done*


----------



## hibbicon (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein fettes "  " an Kreon für Top-Ware

--->Hobbicon

*done*


----------



## Klon1234 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuno 2-3*

Eine  -Bewertung geht an *Night_Wolf_2100*! Sehr netter Kontakt und das Geld war zügig da! 1A Ablauf! Ein sehr guter Verkaufs- und Tauschpartner ist er allemal!

Mfg. Klon1234

* eingetragen *


----------



## firewalker2k (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Warum eigentlich keine externe Datenbank?

So könnte man viel einfacher nach Usern suchen, sortieren lassen, Kommentare direkt bei jeder Markthandlung eines jeden Typen sehen - genauso wie bei eBay. ^^

[edit] mach doch selba [/b]


----------



## grund1992 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				firewalker2k am 09.05.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich keine externe Datenbank?
> 
> So könnte man viel einfacher nach Usern suchen, sortieren lassen, Kommentare direkt bei jeder Markthandlung eines jeden Typen sehen - genauso wie bei eBay. ^^
> 
> [edit] mach doch selba [/b]


Ein    an Daniel030
habe Oblivion von ihm gekauft und lief alles bestens.

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für doceddy, da wie gewohnt zuverlässig und schnell!  

*fertig*


----------



## doceddy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ebenfalls ein    an *dumbi*. alles wie immer in top zustand !! immer wieder gern!

*erledigt*


----------



## hibbicon (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Mal ein überdickes- bussi- bussi- "  " an *checker1985m*
Habe von ihm Age of Emipres 3 zu einem sehr günstigen Preis erworben.  
Ware top in Ordnung !


--->Hobbicon

*erledigt*


----------



## Pleifuss (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

also mal an *josenn* ein dickes   

hab von ihm Hardware gekauft, lief alles gut (nur ist die post lanngsamm) aber dafür kann er ja nix.   
Besonders Lob verdieht seiner sehr sorgfälltigen Verpackung.
ist uneingeschrengt zu empfehlen

MfG

Pleifuss

*erledigt*


----------



## checker1985m (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein  für Hobbicon. 
Schnelle Zahlung (leider Feiertage zwischen)
und freundlicher Kontakt.

*erledigt*


----------



## FF-Retcher (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positiv Bewertung für *gnuudel*, habe ihm Hardware abgekauft, und nach dem das Geld da war schickte er das Paket los ich heute angekommen.
Super verpackt, die Hardware war in einem gepolsterten Umschlag welcher in einem Karton.
Netter Kontakt.
  

*erledigt*


----------



## gnuudel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für *FF-Retcher*...
Lief alles problemlos und hat das Geld superschnell überwiesen...
  

*erledigt*


----------



## User919 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *mimiMaster*! Nette Kommunikation und schnelle Lieferung! Kann ich echt nur weiterempfehlen!  

*erledigt*


----------



## Daggl (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und hier mal noch ein    für Gunter 


Daggl

*erledigt*


----------



## Acemen (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein   an *Gunter*! 

Ace  

*erledigt*


----------



## modderfreak (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

eine positive Bewertung für *FantaLight* bitte, habe mit ihm DFHD und RF gegen BF2 getauscht. 

*erledigt*


----------



## FantaLight (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Eine Positive für modderfreak, hab ihn BF2 geschickt ware von ihm kam sehr gut verpackt an gerne wieder  

*erledigt*


----------



## olstyle (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal ein    für *mcflash99*. Er hat mir ein Coolpanel verkauft, welches mit voller Ausstattung und sogar OVP innerhalb einer Woche da war und fehlerfrei funktioniert.
mfg Olstyle

*erledigt*


----------



## doceddy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an 	*Papabear82*. habe von ihm HL² gekauft. ein sehr netter tauschpartner!

*yippie*


----------



## memphis76 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 06.05.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes    geht an memphis76, alles lief super!


Dies kann ich nur zurückgeben! Super Kontakt, gute Lieferung, ein großes Lob mit       verleihe ich an *Dumbi* für den Spiele-Handel von LoD ...  

Weiterhin geht an dieser Stelle ein      an *Daniel030*. Habe von ihm FEAR abgekauft; es lief alles ohne Probleme, Ware war sehr gut und sicher verpackt ...

*yippie*


----------



## vinc (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein  an *sgod* welcher mir seinen Opteron 144 verkauft hat. 

Desweiteren ein  an *gamer71* welcher mir eine Backplate für So939 Boards schenkte.

*yippie*


----------



## Daniel030 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein DICKES    an memphis76 !!!  

*yippie*


----------



## Daniel030 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein DICKEN    an grund1992 für den reibunglosen Ablauf !!!

*yippie*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Folgende Leute bekommen ein dickes  von mir:

- *ReDsPiKe* (netter Kontakt, super Ware und schnelle Lieferung)
- *Acemen* (netter Kontakt, super Ware und schnelle Lieferung)
- *modderfreak* (netter Kontakt, super Ware und schnelle Lieferung)
- *vinc* (netter Kontakt und schnelle Übeweisung)

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein richtig dickes    an *grund1992*. hab von ihm cpu und mobo gekauft. alles verlief reibungslos! immer wieder gern!

*eingetragen*


----------



## grund1992 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 21.05.2006 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ein richtig dickes    an *grund1992*. hab von ihm cpu und mobo gekauft. alles verlief reibungslos! immer wieder gern!


kann man nur zurück das gleiche aussprechen!!
schnelle Überweisung und alles TOP
hatten es so ausgemacht,dass er mir erst 60€ überweist und am Montag den Rest.


*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				User919 am 13.05.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes    für *mimiMaster*! Nette Kommunikation und schnelle Lieferung! Kann ich echt nur weiterempfehlen!


Hätte ich doch fast vergessen selbiges zu erwiedern.
 für *User919*, sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Zahlung! Gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *Night_Wolf_2100*.

Er verkaufte mir eine ATI 8500 und informierte mich vorher über den halbwegs defekten Lüfter. So gehört sich des...


danke

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für mimiMaster

Wie immer super Ware und schnelle Lieferung 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Dumbi für eine sehr schnelle Überweisung!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   für *gigafan*! Blitzüberweisung, super!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.05.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal  für Cryptic-Ravage von dem ich ein neues k750i zum Spottpreis bekommen hab! Noch mal danke!
> *eingetragen*



Kein Thema.   
Ebenfalls ein   für *gamerschwein*, sehr netter Kontakt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## gigafan (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 26.05.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes   für *gigafan*! Blitzüberweisung, super!


Von mir gibts auch ein dickes   an *Cryptic-Ravage* zurück. 
Top Ware und schnelle Lieferung. Besser gehts nicht!

*eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *King-of-Pain* - sehr schnelle Überweisung.

Hab ihm ein paar "Serverkomponenten" (Dual-Mobos, CPUs, ECC-RAM usw) und ne xterne 2,5" 120GB USB-Platte verkauft. Ging alles über O-mail. Verschickt werden die Sachen moje oder am Montag...

*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 24.05.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *mimiMaster*
> Wie immer super Ware und schnelle Lieferung


Das kann ich nur erwidern. Auch das zweite Geschäft mit *Night_Wolf_2100* verlief ohne Probleme und resultiert in ein  für ihn!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an *Solon25*

Habe von ihm Fallout 1+2 gekauft und er hat schnell geliefert 

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *babajager*. habe spiele von ihm gekauft ( sehr billig ). alles war natürlich in top zustand!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.05.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  geht an *Solon25*
> 
> Habe von ihm Fallout 1+2 gekauft und er hat schnell geliefert


Gebe ein    an *Night_Wolf_2100* zurück. Zuverlässig gezahlt 

*eingetragen*
ey solon du faul0r sack, wieso hast du das eigentlich nicht selber gemacht?   

Wegen ich fleissig, nix arbeite. Du arbeite


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Dumbi*

Wie immer super Ware und schnelle Lieferung - Immer wieder Gerne 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Erstmal ein    für *Night_Wolf_2100*, er war sehr schnell, freundlich und zuverlässig! 

Ein weiteres    geht an *Kreon*, da er Top-Ware blitzschnell versendet!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## elminster (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für gamerschwein. alles bestens und danke für FM 2006 !  

hier noch der link zum thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4659303&x=31

*fertig*


----------



## ReDsPiKe (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 19.05.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Leute bekommen ein dickes  von mir:
> 
> - *ReDsPiKe* (netter Kontakt, super Ware und schnelle Lieferung)
> *eingetragen*



Ein   für Night_Wolf_2100. Superschnelle Überweisung. Gerne wieder.

*fertig*


----------



## babajager (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes    an *doceddy* Schnelle zahlung hat mich überzeugt.

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich muss leider ein     für  *Chaosman99* vergeben.

Hier der Grund in einer kleinen Zusammenfassung:
 - _09.04.2006_ Spiel von ihm gekauft
 - _20.04.2006_ nichts da, angeblich falsch adressiert
 - _26.04.2006_ angeblich verloren gegangen
 - _09.05.2006_ Post hat es wieder gefunden, er hat es angeblich wieder verschickt
 - _15.05.2006_ keine Zeit, wird es gleich abschicken...
 - _21.05.2006_ ist angeblich auf dem Weg...
 - _31.05.2006_ ist angekommen. Absendedatum: *26.05*  

Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Geschichte mit der Post stimmt. Außerdem hat er mich angelogen, als er gesagt hat, dass er das Spiel endlich verschickt hätte. Solche Geschäfte möchte ich nicht erneut machen. Und ich habe keinen Bock, meiner Ware immer hinterher mailen zu müssen  -.-

*eingetragen*


----------



## PCG_Vader (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 31.05.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss leider ein     für  *Chaosman99* vergeben.
> 
> Hier der Grund in einer kleinen Zusammenfassung:
> - _09.04.2006_ Spiel von ihm gekauft
> ...



hab so ziemlich das selbe mit chaosman erlebt - 4 tage vor dir gekauft, 27.05 ist poststempel, heute ists angekommen...
man mag mich für naiv halten, aber letzten endes ist die ware da, deswegen würd ich eher dazu tendieren ein    zu vergeben - andererseits sind immerhin knapp 2 monate vergangen und ich musste einige mails an ihn schreiben, was eher zu einem    deutet...

gibts in dem fall referenzfälle, wie das die admins dann eintragen? ansonsten würde ich trotz allem    vergeben

mfg dj

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 31.05.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts in dem fall referenzfälle, wie das die admins dann eintragen?


Nein, jeder muss selbst entscheiden, welche Bewertung er vergibt. Lediglich wenn etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht, greifen die Mods ein. 
Hab ihm jetzt -wie du gewünscht hast- ein    eingetragen


----------



## Chaosman99 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Daffy-Vader 

gruss

chaos

*eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an INU-ID habe in ein paar Mainbords und CPUs abgekauft 
netter kontakt schön verpackt und noch ne Beilage drinne weil sich das ganze etwas hingezogen hatt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*babajager* bekommt ein  

Habe von ihm einige Spiele gekauft und er hat schnell und vorallem tolle Ware geliefert 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Deathangel123*.
Hab das PC-Spiel "Der Pate" von ihm gekauft.
Zuerst hatte er zwar aus Versehen ne falsche Kontonummer geschickt, hats aber auf Nachfrage sofort korrigiert und das Spiel verschickt, alles bestens also!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an den Kleinanzeigen-Neuling *Pindi*. Habe ihm F.E.A.R. verkauft und er hat direkt überwiesen. Schneller gehts nicht! Super Einstand, weiter so! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Atropa (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Zollenspieker33, er hat hier meine GF6800GT gekauft - freundlicher Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung, was will man mehr ? 

*Ich trag es auch gleich ein*

_Dumbi_Edit: hättest ruhig auch die Bewertungen über dir eintragen können... _


----------



## Klon1234 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an *baumi88*! Wir haben gestern Nachmittag mein Boiling Point gegen seine Warcraft Spiele getauscht und schon heute Morgen waren die Spiele da. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr gut Verpackt und schnell versendet. So muss das sein 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Pindi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

habe von mimiMaster das spiel fear gekauft. ware super in ordnung und auch total fix geliefert. dankeschön 

mfg pindi

*eingetragen*


----------



## baumi88 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Klon1234 am 07.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes   an *baumi88*! Wir haben gestern Nachmittag mein Boiling Point gegen seine Warcraft Spiele getauscht und schon heute Morgen waren die Spiele da. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr gut Verpackt und schnell versendet. So muss das sein


Auch ein dickes + zurück an Klon1234  

Alles perfekt...

*eingetragen*


----------



## kuno (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes plus für Night_Wolf_2100. Habe sein MediEvil gekauft - hat alles prima geklappt.

Greetz

*eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

bitte ein  für *hibbicon*, ich habe ihm Operation Flashpoint GOTY verkauft, lief alles wunderbar 

*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				modderfreak am 08.06.2006 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte ein  für *hibbicon*, ich habe ihm Operation Flashpoint GOTY verkauft, lief alles wunderbar



Ein dickes "  " an modderfreak für  Operation Flashpoint GOTY.

Ware und Preis waren top !
Und die Lieferung war für einen Österreicher auch recht schnell   .

--->Hobbicon

*eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Dumbi, haben ein Tauschgeschäft gemacht und lief alles super, ich denke die Ware sollte auch bei ihm bald ankommen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes Lob an josenn   . Super Ware, super Preis und schneller Versand.

Gerne wieder!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für *Blumenhund* da wie gewohnt zu verlässig und schnell! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				kuno am 08.06.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes plus für Night_Wolf_2100. Habe sein MediEvil gekauft - hat alles prima geklappt.
> 
> Greetz



Das  kann ich zurückgeben  
*kuno* hat schnell und zuverlässig gezahlt 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    an *space-trotter*: (Zum  Thread)

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für *lordblizzard*, sehr schnell und freundlich! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dein Lob und  an irtool - total nett und alles super ;> so mag ich das

* eingetragen vom Dicken B *


----------



## bastelkasten17 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch für *mcflash* !! alles wunderbar funktioniert.   

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Blumenhund (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 13.06.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Blumenhund* da wie gewohnt zu verlässig und schnell!
> 
> *eingetragen*



Ebenso ein    von mir an Dumbi

* eingetragen  *


----------



## hibbicon (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von *III* Hitman 3 ersteigert.

--->Ein   für
-sehr netten Kontakt
-"Hitman übergreifende" Bruderliebe   
-den Preis

--->Hobbicon

* eingetragen  *


----------



## doceddy (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an battlefielder13 ! wir haben spiele getauscht und alles verlief schnell und reibungslos! immerwieder gern!

* eingetragen  *


----------



## battlefielder13 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe ein Tausch mit doceddy gemacht der ,super verlaufen ist.Er hats am gleichen Tag verschickt und am nächsten Morgen wars in meinem Briefkasten.DVD vollkommen ohne Kratzer und hat alles super geklappt.
doceddy 

* eingetragen  *


----------



## lll (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hibbicon am 16.06.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von *III* Hitman 3 ersteigert.
> 
> --->Ein   für
> -sehr netten Kontakt
> ...



Ein  an hibbicon zurück.

- Super schnelle Überweisung
- Die Hitman Liebe   
- Der richtig nette Kontakt sowie Verständnis 

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Dumbi*

Wie immer tolle Ware, schnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt 
Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Geschäft 

* eingetragen  *


----------



## gigafan (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir gibts ein    an *supertester*.
Ich habe ihm einen Brenner verkauft. Der Kontakt war super und das Geld kam sehr schnell an. 

Besser kann es nicht laufen!!

* eingetragen  *


----------



## jupp009 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für *Thalhauser* super fixer Versand habe bei ihm CoD2 erstanden!

*eingetragen*


----------



## oids (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Thumbs up    für *ralle99*, der mir Fussballbilder praktisch aus den Händen riss   

Gerne wieder, da superschnell gezahlt und auch noch spendabel mit dem Trinkgeld!

*eingetragen*


----------



## oids (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

nochmal digges    an *eXitus64*! Spitze! Super! Toll!

Im Ernst jetzt: für wenig Geld bekam ich von ihm UT2003 und Axis & Allies nagelneu, super verpackt und sauschnell. So machen Forumsgeschäfte wirklich Spass.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *space-trotter* ein nettes Doom 3-Paket erstanden und bin sehr zufrieden. Man muss schon dazu sagen, dass es sich nicht um Neuware handelt, denn der Zustand ist exzellent. Dafür kann es natürlich nur ein    von mir geben, zumal auch der Versand schnell verlief.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				oids am 20.06.2006 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal digges    an *eXitus64*! Spitze! Super! Toll!
> 
> Im Ernst jetzt: für wenig Geld bekam ich von ihm UT2003 und Axis & Allies nagelneu, super verpackt und sauschnell. So machen Forumsgeschäfte wirklich Spass.





  an *oids* , schnelle überweisung. keine probs. gerne wieder  

*eingetragen*


----------



## space-trotter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 20.06.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von *space-trotter* ein nettes Doom 3-Paket erstanden und bin sehr zufrieden. Man muss schon dazu sagen, dass es sich nicht um Neuware handelt, denn der Zustand ist exzellent. Dafür kann es natürlich nur ein    von mir geben, zumal auch der Versand schnell verlief.



auch ein  an Hyperhorn für die netten Mails und die sehr schnelle Überweisung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für *jupp009* da sehr freudnlich und schnell!     

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an m3k - super schneller Versand und alles im super Zustand, eigentlich wie neu :o .

* eingetragen *


----------



## space-trotter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und ein    für *Martinroessler*, der auch ganz schnell mit dem Bezahlen für ÜberSoldier war.

*eingetragen*


----------



## oids (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein    an *Night_Wolf_2100* für schnelle Überweisung und netten Kontakt. Forumsgeschäfte machen mir immer mehr Spass!

*eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe ein 7800GTX-SLI Gespann an *eXitus64* verkauft.
Netter Kontakt und das Geld war sehr schnell da.   

Dann hab ich eine 7800GT an *Nexus76* verkauft.
Ebenfalls netter Kontakt und auch schnell bezahlt.   
Die Graka wird heute abgeschickt.

2 x 1GB DDR400 wurden an *Petathebest* verkauft.
Netter Kontakt. Er hat sehr schnell überwiesen.   
Auch sein RAM wird heute abgeschickt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *hellangel*. Habe ihm "The Suffering - Ties That Bind" verkauft und er hat blitzschnell überwiesen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## lordblizzard (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine positive Bewertung für Sgod, ich hab ihm, Sims2 verkauft, das Geld war schnell da, hat alles wunderbar geklappt. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von *DanFel21* einen CPU-Kühler gekauft und es hat alles bestens geklappt, daher ein 

MfG Jimini

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *INU-ID*. Alles super, gutes zubehörpaket und vorallem extrem luftgepolstertes paket. nochmal danke INU-ID das du meine ganzen fragen beantwortest hast (aber bei so einen hohen preis musste ich auf nummer sicher gehen   )
..werd gleich mal benchen gehen^^

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und wieder einmal ein    für *Night_Wolf_2100*, Begründung kann ich mir mittlerweile sparen^^ 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an Night_Wolf_2100
und einmal  an Danielovitch

Nix zu meckern Jungs 

* eintragen kann ich selber *


----------



## Danielovitch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Das  geht zurück an *Onkel_B*. Super Abwicklung und netter Kontakt, gerne wieder 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Onkel_B am 22.06.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal  an Night_Wolf_2100



Das  an *Onkel_B* kann ich gleich zurückgeben  
Schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt und die Spiele waren in einem Einwandfreien Zustand 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Nexus76 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				INU-ID am 21.06.2006 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich eine 7800GT an *Nexus76* verkauft.
> Ebenfalls netter Kontakt und auch schnell bezahlt.
> Die Graka wird heute abgeschickt.




Karte ist Gestern angekommen , alles super Verpackt .
Ein    für INU-ID
Thx und immer wieder

Nex

* eingetragen *


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

*rednose32* 

Ein   für netten Kontakt und zügige Abwicklung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## da-mayer (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 geht an *baumi88* alles super geklappt!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Gunter am 26.06.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe hier eine positive bewertung für *Stubborn* ab, habe mir von ihm MoHA gekauft. Spiel ist in sehr gutem Zustand, er macht nen netten eindruck - was will man mehr?



Ein    für *olstyle* , hab mein Handy an seiner Schwester verkauft und er hat den Tausch super abgewickelt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				undergrounderX am 26.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 26.06.2006 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein   zurück für *undergrounderX* . Versand war leider einen Tag zu langsam aber eine komplette Abwicklung in 1, 1/2 Wochen ist trotzdem noch extrem schnell.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Stubborn (27. Juni 2006)

*Bewertung für einen User*

Habe Gunter MoHA verkauft und persönlich übergebn. Netter User, habe kein Bedenken wieder zu Kaufen/Verkaufen. Wieso geht das nicht immer so?

mfg Stubborn

*eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertung für einen User*

Eine positive Bewertung für GoDoFSkIlL, geld sehr schnell überwiesen, netter Kontakt. Habe ihm Swat 4 verkauft, Link siehe unten

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4796923&x=17

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Blumenhund*
Wie immer netter Kontakt, Top Ware und schnelle Lieferung 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 28.06.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für *Blumenhund*
> Wie immer netter Kontakt, Top Ware und schnelle Lieferung



Ein + von mir an Night_Wolf_2100
Danke für deinen Kauf  

*eingetragen*


----------



## GoDoFSkIlL (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine positive Bewertung an Apel. Habe von ihm Swat 4 erworben.
Ging alles sehr schnell und es gab keinerlei Probleme  

*feddisch*


----------



## Blumenhund (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 22.06.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein     an  *Blumenhund* , habe mit ihm ein Sharkoon Keyboard gegen ne DVD getauscht, lief super. Gerne wieder.
> 
> *eingetragen*



  zurück an Hombre3000
Alles wunderbar gelaufen.


*feddisch*


----------



## Volcom (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *Jediofdarkness*
Hab ihm Bf Vietnam abgekauft und es ging alles schnell und er war ser nett ;]


*feddisch*


----------



## Pleifuss (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes    an *INU-ID* 
Der DDR 400 RAM ist  heil angekommen dank seiner guten Verpackung.
Immer weiter so   kann man immer empfehlen.
Er hat Kompetenz   , und somit  wenn man weiß was man kaufen möchte bekommt man auch jenes zum fairen Preis.

MfG

Pleifuss


*feddisch*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Podolski123*
Habe ihm zwei MDT-Speichermodule abgekauft - Er hat schnell geliefert (die Riegel waren spitze verpackt) und war  immer freundlich 


*feddisch*


----------



## Podolski123 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    für [/b]Night_Wolf_2100[/b]

Sehr freundlicher Kontakt und alles hat super geklappt!!

MFG


*feddisch*


----------



## Phade (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für Blumenhund. Alles lief einwandfrei 



Spoiler



und ich habe sogar einen spitzen-Wollworth-Katalog bekommen


  


*feddisch*


----------



## Blumenhund (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Phade am 03.07.2006 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für Blumenhund. Alles lief einwandfrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist halt das, was richtig guten Service ausmacht   

Auch ein + von mir an Phade


*feddisch*


----------



## INU-ID (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Pleifuss am 29.06.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes    an *INU-ID*
> Der DDR 400 RAM ist  heil angekommen dank seiner guten Verpackung.
> Immer weiter so   kann man immer empfehlen.



Ebenfall ein    an *Pleifuss*.
Netter Kontakt, schnell bezahlt - was will man mehr?


*feddisch*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *gunwolf*
Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung 


*feddisch*


----------



## Martinroessler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *m3k*

Sehr schnelle Lieferung!  


*feddisch*


----------



## FF-Retcher (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Zubunapy*
Lieferung war zwar nicht die schnellste aber ok.
verpackung hätte besser sein können aber keine Probleme, da alles nochmal seperat verpackt war.

*eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein absolut sicheren    für *Onkel_B*.

Habe von ihm (ohne Verkaufsthread) das Spiel _Schlacht um Mittelerde 2_ abgekauft. Wir haben uns schnell geeinigt, die Lieferung erfolgte sehr zügig und kam in einem einwandfreien Zustand bei mir an. Sehr guter und netter Kontakt ...

*eingetragen*


----------



## jupp009 (5. Juli 2006)

*Aw: +++*

  für *Rastamen* super gute und schnelle Abwicklung

  für *Apel* hat ebenfalls alles bestens geklappt

siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4790555&x=23

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Onkel_B (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				memphis76 am 05.07.2006 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein absolut sicheren    für *Onkel_B*.
> 
> Habe von ihm (ohne Verkaufsthread) das Spiel _Schlacht um Mittelerde 2_ abgekauft. Wir haben uns schnell geeinigt, die Lieferung erfolgte sehr zügig und kam in einem einwandfreien Zustand bei mir an. Sehr guter und netter Kontakt ...
> 
> *eingetragen*



Dito das Lob zurück, am Abend geeinigt am nächsten Abend war das Geld auf meinem Konto. Der User hat noch großes vor in der Community

*EDIT bierchen* Da Du nichts derartiges hast durchblicken lassen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du den Zähler für memphis nicht selber erhöht hast, faule Sau!   

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Apel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für jupp009, sehr schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt. Absolut weiter zuempfehlen

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4796923&x=22

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *eXitus64*
Habe ihm einige Spiele abgekauft - lief alles bestens  Schnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt gehören zum Service 

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## eXitus64 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 06.07.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *eXitus64*
> Habe ihm einige Spiele abgekauft - lief alles bestens  Schnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt gehören zum Service




ein    an * Night_Wolf_2100* sehr schnelle überweisung, netter kontakt

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Rastamen (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein großes    an *jupp009* für den Tausch von Oblivion gegen FEAR .
Sehr netter Kontakt , schneller Versand , 1A . So schön wenns bei ebay wäre   .


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4790555&x=23

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an *DNAn*
Die Spiele waren wie beschrieben und er hat schnell geliefert 

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Greenbarret (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Nen großes   an dumbi,da kann man nicht viel sagen,einfach nen guter Tauschpartner.

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  wie immer für *grund1992*!    Hatte die Gold-Edition von "Siedler 2" bei ihm gekauft.
Klappt immer perfekt.  

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## grund1992 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 07.07.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wie immer für *grund1992*!    Hatte die Gold-Edition von "Siedler 2" bei ihm gekauft.
> Klappt immer perfekt.


kann ich nur zustimmen!!
auch ein dickes   zurück an cryptic,wie immer schnelle überweisung usw..
alles top halt!! 

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

   an *oids* . Speicher waren nach 3 wochen da. Super verpackung schön gepolstert usw. kann uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden.
Mfg
jO

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Luemmelchen*
Habe ihm GTR abgekauft - Netter Kontakt, super Ware und schnell geliefert - Lief alles bestens 

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Luemmelchen (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und natürlich auch für *Night_Wolf_2100* ein   , Geld super schnell überwiesen und auch sonst alles bestens  

mfg luemmelchen

*eingetragen*


----------



## kalalupot (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Herzlichen Dank an da-mayer   

Schnelle Überweisung und sehr netter Kontakt.

Grüße

kalalupot

*eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein    für *marvin81* bitte, ich habe ihm CoD2 abgekauft...das Geschäft hat zwar insgesamt recht lange gedauert aber damit kann ich leben da ich auch nicht immer der Schnelllste bin 

*eingetragen*


----------



## da-mayer (10. Juli 2006)

*Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für kalalupot. hat alles super geklappt. schnelle lieferung und das game ist in sehr gutem zustand!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## oids (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jk-DeLuxXe am 08.07.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> an *oids* . Speicher waren nach 3 wochen da. Super verpackung schön gepolstert usw. kann uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden.
> Mfg
> jO






ein    an *Jk-DeLuxXe * für schnelles zahlen und Geduld! Kann ihn echt nur empfehlen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bewertung für User Apel: dickes Plus (+)

Sehr schneller Versand der Ware, Ware ist einwandfrei.

Gruß Marcus

*eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *oids* bitte, ich habe mit ihm GTAVC gegen Diablo 2 und Geld getauscht, lief gut und netter Kontakt 

*eingetragen*


----------



## kalalupot (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für *Klon1234*. Er hat mir Hitman: Blood Money abgekauft. Die Bezahlung erfolgte sehr schnell und der Kontakt war nett.

Grüße

kalalupot

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal pronto    für *bierchen*, da prompter Versand und guter Zustand der Ware!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes     an *gamerschwein*


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *gamerschwein*
Freundlicher Kontakt, Super Ware und schnelle Lieferung - Was will man mehr 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## oids (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *flight231* für den freundlichen Kontakt, die schnelle Abwicklung des Deals und überhaupt. Gerne wieder!


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Klon1234 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine  - Bewertung geht an *kalalupot*! Ich hab Hitman Blood Money von ihm gekauft und er hat es mir gut verpackt und vorallem zügig zugeschickt. Reibungsloser Ablauf und freundlicher Kontakt wäre ebenfalls zu erwähnen!


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein      für martinroessler..... schnell überwiesen und schnell zu ihm geschickt....

danke danke


auf dich ist verlass


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Solon25 (13. Juli 2006)

*Positive Bewertungen*

*Night_Wolf_2100* bekommt ein    von mir, gestern bestellt heute da  Hab nix zu mosern 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Solon25*
Habe mit ihm Spiele getauscht, lief alles bestens 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## m-a-x (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und eine positive Bewertung zurück an "m3k".   
DVD wurde sofort verschickt und befindet sich in 1a Zustand!


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Martinroessler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sandman2003 am 13.07.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ein      für martinroessler.....


 Und auch ein    an *sandman2003* zurück. Hat alles bestens geklappt: Schnell geliefert, immer freundlich!  


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 12.07.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal pronto    für *bierchen*, da prompter Versand und guter Zustand der Ware!
> 
> *eingetragen*



 für *Dumbi*, der Zaster auf dem Laster war sehr fix bei mir.   

EINGETRAGEN


----------



## PreasT (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch ein   an *Atrox*

ging alles problemlos über den Tisch... netter Mensch...  

--eingetragen--


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*modderfreak* muss ich leider negativ bewerten, Begründung und Thread siehe hier. Zwar ist das Paket mittlerweile da, aber ich seh es nicht ein, so lange warten zu müssen.

MfG Jimini

Edit: *bitte verlinkt die Verkaufsthreads!*

--eingetragen--


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz dickes PLUS (+) an Atropa.
Der Deal ist jetzt zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, aber ich hatte die Bewertung vergessen.

Sehr gute War und superschneller Versand!


Marcus

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an kalalupot. Ging fix, auch sonst nix zu meckern 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## firewalker2k (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dumbi  schnell geliefert, blabla ^^ usw. 

*habs eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

bitte eine negative Bewertung für Jimini_Grillwurst, er ist vom Kauf der hälfte der Ware nach Bezahlung und Verpackung zurrückgetreten, was einer der Gründe war dass es länger als üblich gedauert hat. Ausserdem ist er nicht gerade der Freundlichste und hat falsche Angaben zum Kontakt zwischen mir und ihm gemacht, das muss auch nicht sein!

****NICHT*** eingetragen!
"Frust-Bewertungen" werden nicht akzeptiert*


----------



## kalalupot (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 15.07.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal  an kalalupot. Ging fix, auch sonst nix zu meckern
> 
> *---eingetragen---*



Das    an *DJ_of_Borg *geb ich gern zurück: Schnelle Bezahlung, netter Kontakt. So solls sein.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *modderfreak*
Netter Kontakt und die Ware (diverse Spiel) war schnell da 

Außerdem bekommt *kalalupot* ein  
Habe ihm _Vampires: Bloodlines_ abgekauft - Netter Kontakt, Spitzen Ware und schnelle Lieferung - Was will man mehr 

*eingetragen*


----------



## kalalupot (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 17.07.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bekommt *kalalupot* ein
> Habe ihm _Vampires: Bloodlines_ abgekauft - Netter Kontakt, Spitzen Ware und schnelle Lieferung - Was will man mehr



ein   für *Night_Wolf_2100 *von mir für zuverlässige Zahlung und netten Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (17. Juli 2006)

*Dumbi*

Ein  für Dumbi. Ich habe von ihm Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten gekauft. Er hat das Päckchen ziemlich schnell verschickt und die Ware ist sehr gut erhalten. Ich habe es auch *bereits eingetragen*

Edit: Angebotthread nachgereicht: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4842328&x=24


----------



## modderfreak (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 17.07.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *modderfreak*
> Netter Kontakt und die Ware (diverse Spiel) war schnell da


das kann ich nur zurrückgeben, bitte ein  für *Night_Wolf_2100*, er hat mich um viele Spiele erleichtert und ist ein netter Kontakt 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				modderfreak am 16.07.2006 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte eine negative Bewertung für Jimini_Grillwurst, er ist vom Kauf der hälfte der Ware nach Bezahlung und Verpackung zurrückgetreten, was einer der Gründe war dass es länger als üblich gedauert hat. Ausserdem ist er nicht gerade der Freundlichste und hat falsche Angaben zum Kontakt zwischen mir und ihm gemacht, das muss auch nicht sein!



Um den Thread hier nicht zu überfüllen, hier der Link zu dem Verkaufsthread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4770271&mid=4874031#4874031

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dumbi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.07.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Thread hier nicht zu überfüllen, hier der Link zu dem Verkaufsthread:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4770271&mid=4874031#4874031


Hab gerade ein paar Bewertungen eingetragen, das habe ich dann allerdings vorerst ausgelassen - ich denke die Mails sprechen für sich.


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Moin moin.
Cryptic_Ravage kriegt ein 
 
Schnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt.
(Festplatte)

*eingetragen*


----------



## oids (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *modderfreak*. Wir tauschten Spiele und trotz langer Lieferzeiten bin ich zufrieden.

*eingetragen*


----------



## modderfreak (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				oids am 19.07.2006 07:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *modderfreak*. Wir tauschten Spiele und trotz langer Lieferzeiten bin ich zufrieden.


ich auch ^^, bitte ein   für *oids*, gute ware und netter Kontakt

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Rosini* , alles perfekt, alles gut!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und gleich noch ein dickes    für *firewalker2k*, auch hier lief alles perfekt!    

*eingetragen*


----------



## KaiGo-der-Zweite (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für Krunkalunga
  Nintendofuzzy
*eingetragen*

  für Blastopfer
*siehe unten*


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				KaiGo-der-Zweite am 20.07.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> für Krunkalunga
> Nintendofuzzy
> für Blastopfer


Eine kurze Begründung wäre nicht schlecht, bevor eine negative Bewertung eingetragen wird.


----------



## grund1992 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für night-wolf2100,alles bestens!  

thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4841729&x=3

* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## Martinroessler (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an *eXitus64* schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt ...

Zum Thread

* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				grund1992 am 21.07.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für night-wolf2100,alles bestens!
> 
> thread:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4841729&x=3



Das  kann ich an *grund1992* zurückgeben 
Schnelle Lieferung, super Ware und netter Kontakt 


* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## eXitus64 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 22.07.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an *eXitus64* schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt ...
> 
> Zum Thread




ein    auch an *Martinroessler*, schnelle überweisung, netter kontakt

* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal ein  abgeben
Es bekommt *Chaosman99*

Lange Lieferzeit (mehrere Wochen/Monate), fehlende Ware und dann angeblich mehrere Ersatzlieferungen verschwunden  Ich kann nur sagen -> Finger Weg


* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *eXitus64*

Habe ihm Crime Life: Gang Wars und Crimson Skies abgekauft - Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert 

* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 24.07.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *eXitus64*
> 
> Habe ihm Crime Life: Gang Wars und Crimson Skies abgekauft - Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert




ein    auch zurück an *Night_Wolf_2100*. schnelle überweisung und sehr netter kontakt

* eingetragen von Onkel_B *


----------



## Martinroessler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an *Blumenhund* - hat alles bestens geklappt   

Zum Thread

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an User 919!!!!

alles perfekt!!

schnelle überweisung alles supi!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch ein    an sandman2003! Ging alles schnell und ohne Probleme!

Noch ein    an mimiMaster, hat super schnell geliefert!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 25.07.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an *Blumenhund* - hat alles bestens geklappt
> 
> Zum Thread



Und ein    für Martinroessler  von mir zurück.
Klasse wie immer.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *mlanger*, alles perfekt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *tobife*

Habe ihm ein paar DS-Spiele abgekauft - Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Lief alles perfekt 

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes fettes     an *justice*. ich hab von ihn ein Geforce6800GT 1Slot Kühler für lau bekommen.

   

* eingetragen *


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				User919 am 25.07.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein    an mimiMaster, hat super schnell geliefert!


Ein  zurück an *User919*, hat fix bezahlt!

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobife (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *tobife*
> 
> Habe ihm ein paar DS-Spiele abgekauft - Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Lief alles perfekt




Und ein *Positiv* zurück an *Night_Wolf_2100*.  

tobife

* eingetragen *


----------



## Kaeksch (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein schöner erhobener    für mlanger.
Alles super.

* eingetragen *


----------



## mlanger (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Schnelle bezahlung alles 1A abgelaufen 
Ein dickes   für *Onkel_B*

* eingetragen *


----------



## mlanger (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Netter Kontakt , Super abwicklung gerne wieder also da würd ich ma sagen den Daumen   für *Kaeksch*

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

mlanger einmal  für unkomplizierten handel

* eingetragen *


----------



## mediamaster2001 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal    für jupp009 

hat das paket 2 mal verschickt.....und das obwohls nicht sein feher war..danke für das spiel..

gruß


* eingetragen *


----------



## User919 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Primaldoom, hat nach der Überweisung schnell geliefert!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Primaldoom (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an User 919 !!!!

schnelle überweisung alles super !!!

mfg

* eingetragen *


----------



## GiGaKoPi (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein   für darkbrezel für diesen Deal
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4892352&x=9

sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, alles Top

* eingetragen *


----------



## Primaldoom (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für wieczorrek , hat nach der Überweisung schnell geliefert!
mfg

* eingetragen *


----------



## darkbrezel (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GiGaKoPi am 29.07.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal ein   für darkbrezel für diesen Deal
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4892352&x=9
> 
> sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, alles Top



Kann ich auch nur zurück geben. Sehr nett und sehr schnelle Bezahlung. SUPER!

  für GiGaKoPi

* eingetragen *


----------



## wieczorrek (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Alles bestens gelaufen mit PRIMALDOOM.
Sehr empfehlenswert. Schnell gezahlt. Netter Kontakt.
Immer wieder gern.

MFG
Andre

* eingetragen *


----------



## mlanger (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes Plus an *Dumbi* alles super gelaufen gerne wieder.

Kann ich nur sagen  

* eingetragen *


----------



## jupp009 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mediamaster2001 am 28.07.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> einmal    für jupp009
> 
> hat das paket 2 mal verschickt.....und das obwohls nicht sein feher war..danke für das spiel..
> 
> gruß



Das gebe ich gerne zurück ein    für *mediamaster2001* auch für seine Geduld

* eingetragen *


----------



## Kreon (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Night_Wolf_2100 für eine schnelle Überweisung

* eingetragen *


----------



## TAPO (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe von *godstalker* das Mobo EPOX 9NPA+SLI gekauft.
Nach anfänglicher Probleme bei Lieferumfang gebe ich ihm eine Positive Bewertung, da er sehr freundlich und mit mühe das Problem beseitigt hat!

Ansonsten glaube ich, dass man keine Probleme mit diesem User haben wird, ein 

Mfg Tapo

* eingetragen *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für

*Stubborn* 
*Kreon*
und
*Cryptic-Ravage*

Habe sie um ein paar Spiele erleicheichtert 
Ich kann nur sagen - Netter Kontakt, super Ware und schneller Versand  In allen drei Fällen lief alles bestens - Gerne wieder 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 31.07.2006 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für
> 
> *Cryptic-Ravage*
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen - Netter Kontakt, super Ware und schneller Versand  Gerne wieder



Von meiner Seite ebenfalls ein    zurück! Alles bestens...

* eingetragen *


----------



## memphis76 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einen absolut grossen Daumen hoch    für *Dumbi* für eine Lieferung, die schneller war als die Post erlaubt   

Habe von ihm aus seinem Sommerschlussverkauf die Games _Enter the Matrix_ sowie _Black & White_ erhalten ...

Gruß
Memphis

* eingetragen *


----------



## Dumbi (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *mediamaster2001 und memphis76*, flott überwiesen!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und nochmal ein    für wieczorrek !!!
Habe im Prey abgekauft.
Er hat nach dem bezahlen sofort  Versendet.
Zu Empfehlen.
mfg


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Kreon (4. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an Martinroessler
für eine sehr schnelle Überweisung. 

Vielen Dank


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *olstyle*

Habe mit ihm getauscht - Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 04.08.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an Martinroessler
> für eine sehr schnelle Überweisung.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Und auch ein   an *Kreon* zurück hat alles bestens geklappt:
(Zum Thread).

Dann auch noch ein   an *Blumenhund*, lief ebenfalls alles super!
(leider kein Link, da alles per O-Mail abgewickelt wurde)  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 05.08.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann auch noch ein   an *Blumenhund*, lief ebenfalls alles super!
> (leider kein Link, da alles per O-Mail abgewickelt wurde)



Das kann ich nur zurückgeben, alles bestens wie immer  

*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein       für Dumbo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähhhh ich meine natürlich *Dumbi* für schnelle Überweisung.

--->Hobbicon

*eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für peppere  , Geschäft lief reibungslos, schneller Versand, netter Kontakt und zurücküberweisung der doppel getätigten Überweisung. Top Verkäufer

Siehe Link:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4922696&x=12

*eingetragen*


----------



## Knabe (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

positive beewertung für martinroessler   

habens schnell  per O-mail geeinigt und Geld war sofort da. So muss das sein    

thread http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4887675&x=44

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 05.08.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *olstyle*
> 
> Habe mit ihm getauscht - Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung


Ein   zurück für *Night_Wolf_2100*. Man muss zwar in die Registry um die Tasta 100%ig zum laufen zu bekommen aber dafür kann er ja nichts.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nakir (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, ich gebe *Hyperhorn* eine    - Bewertung. Hat superschnell das Geld überwiesen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4918448&x=9


Jetz muss nur noch mein Päckchen ankommen   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *hibbicon*! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Knabe am 09.08.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> positive beewertung für martinroessler
> 
> habens schnell  per O-mail geeinigt und Geld war sofort da. So muss das sein
> 
> thread http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4887675&x=44



Und eine positive Bewertung an *Knabe* zurück....  

Die Spiele sind in einem TOP Zustand!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für gamerschwein.
Ein netter Mensch und extrem schneller Lieferant  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an Gunter und hibbicon für eine schnelle Überweisung 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4889929

*eingetragen*


----------



## fabo-erc (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

moin

so ich muss leider ein   oids geben!

wollte (um den 16.6 rum) futurama dvds fuer 36€k kaufen, 
hab geld  ueberwiesen ->
kamm erst ewig nix, dann stands noch bei im rum und er hats vergessen zur post zu briengen und jetzt hat er sich seit dem 20.7 nicht mehr eingelogt...

schade, schade... 
kann ich was machen meine kohle wieder zu bekommen? denk ma nich oder?

-fabo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				fabo-erc am 10.08.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich muss leider ein   oids geben!



Auch von meiner Seite bekommt *oids* ein 

Aufgrund einer Suchanfrage meldete er sich bei mir am 13.06. Wir wurden uns einig und ich überwies ihm das Geld - Dies kam nach seiner Aussage auch an und er verschickte es am 21.06. Die Ware kam nicht an.

Nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen, wo meine Lieferung bleibt, bekam ich am 11.07 eine Nachricht, in der er meinte, die Ware würde noch bei ihm liegen und er hätte es vergessen zu verschicken (natürlich mit großer Entschuldigung) - Die Ware kam immer noch nicht an und auf Nachfragen gab es keine Meldung mehr 

Mein Fazit -> Finger weg 

*eingetragen*

--------------------------------------------

Ein  bekommt *Zubunapy* 

Er kaufte mir eine Grafikkarte ab.
Schnelle Überweisung und Netter Kontakt - Lief alles Super 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Diesesmal habe ich 2 positive bewertungen zu vergeben!

Eine  - Bewertung geht an *RickSkywalker*! Er hat mir gestern Abend mein Hitman BM abgekauft und das Geld war heute auf meinem Konto!

Ebenso geht eine  - Bewertung an *memphis76*! Er hat mir gestern eine DvD abgekauft und das Geld war ebenfalls heute auf meinem Konto!

*eingetragen*


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Laut Quellen: ca. 4x  für mlanger und die Warnung: *Finger weg von diesem Anbieter*

Meldet sich nach Überweisung nurnoch einmalig und dann nie wieder. Verspricht das die Ware versand wurde aber es kommt nichts an. 

Betrugsversuche dieser Art haben zum Resultat das in zukunft IP Vergleiche von Anbietern mit unbekannten Nicks stattfinden werden, mit dem Resultat von kommentarlosen Löschungen der Threads und Sperrungen der User sollten Ähnlichkeiten auftreten.


----------



## modderfreak (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine positive bewertung für *Dumbi* bitte, ich habe EliteForce2 gegen Max Payne 1 getauscht, ist gut angekommen und netter Kontakt  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				modderfreak am 11.08.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> eine positive bewertung für *Dumbi* bitte, ich habe EliteForce2 gegen Max Payne 1 getauscht, ist gut angekommen und netter Kontakt



Udn auch von mir ein    für *modderfreak*, besser kannsr gar nicht laufen!    

*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Kreon* für einen super Preis und schnelle Lieferzeit, netter Kontakt.

--->Hobbicon

*fertig*


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht zurück an *Nakir*. Der RAM läuft perfekt, auch dank sorgfältiger Verpackung.  

*fertig, hab auch die Bewertung von seinem alten Nick übertragen*


----------



## memphis76 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Klon1234 am 11.08.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso geht eine  - Bewertung an *memphis76*! Er hat mir gestern eine DvD abgekauft und das Geld war ebenfalls heute auf meinem Konto!


Kann ebenfalls nur nen riesen  an *Klon1234* zurückgeben ... die gekaufte DVD war bereits heute in meiner Post - Ware war sehr gut verpackt und in einem TOP-Zustand ... so einen schnellen Versand bzw. reibungslosen Ablauf wünscht man sich stets.

Gruß
Memphis

*fertig*


----------



## eXitus64 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				memphis76 am 12.08.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 11.08.2006 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ein dickes     an *DanFel21*. habe sein altes sockel a mobo (elitegroup K7S5A Pro) für 0,- bekommen, da selbstabholung. netter kontakt.

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Klon1234, alles perfekt, wie immer!     

*fertig*


----------



## Dumbi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Außerdem noch je ein    für *vdbiesen, Grappa11* und *Atrox*, auch hier lief alles perfekt! 

*gleich eingetragen*


----------



## vdbiesen (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 14.08.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem noch je ein    für *vdbiesen*



Danke, danke  Gebe natürlich eine gute Bewertung zurück. Ist alles schnell und freundlich abgelaufen 

Thx nochmal für das Retentionmodul. Muss es wohl noch verbauen, da ich am WE Schützenfest hatte und dazu körperlich nicht in der Lage war   

greetz

Ist ja auch ein Mordsgeschäft das Ding einzubauen!  *g* 

*eingetragen*


----------



## vdbiesen (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vdbiesen am 14.08.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch ein Mordsgeschäft das Ding einzubauen!  *g*



Lol    Nur wenn man von der Arbeit kommt und reflexartig den PC hochfährt um Mucke zu hören, dann kann man den leider nicht mehr umbauen    
Naja, werde mir heute extra ne Minute Zeit nehmen  

EDIT: ups, sry 4 spam im BEwertungsthread, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Dumbi*

Was gibt es dazu noch groß zu sagen - > Lief wie immer alles Perfekt 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Knabe (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

will nur auf einen fehler aufmerksam machen:

Knabe - 1

*DJ-edit: äh ja... steht doch so da!? Falls doch irgendwas fehlerhaft ist, bitte OMail, dann bringen wir das in Ordnung.*

_Dumbi_Edit: Habs da zuerst ein Leerzeichen vergessen, deswegen hat der Smiley net gefunzt, habs aber gleich wiede rgefixt. Der Post ist wohl gerade in dem Moment zustande gekommen._


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zur Abwechslung mal ein  an Dumbi.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## rednose32 (15. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				SuicideVampire am 25.06.2006 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *rednose32*
> 
> Ein   für netten Kontakt und zügige Abwicklung!
> 
> *Eingetragen*




Ebenfalls ein    zurück an SuicideVampire. 

gruß rednose32

*eingetragen*


----------



## Grappa11 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein 
 zurück an Dumbi. Überweisung ist heute eingegangen.

**freu* schon mehr als 60 Bewertungen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Bonkic*

Habe mit ihm getauscht. Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Nur zu empfehlen  

--------------------------------------

Ein  für *mimiMaster*

Habe ihm GUN abgekauft - Wie immer lief alles super 


*beide eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *lumocolor*

Habe ihm _System Shock 1_ abgekauft - Sehr netter Kontakt schnelle Lieferung - Lief alles Perfekt 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Soki*

Habe ihn um den ATI Ruby Handyanhänger erleichtert  Lief alles bestens 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und ein    für *Night_Wolf_2100*, wieder einmal alles perfekt!   


*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *Nash*. habe von ihm ram gekauft. schnelle und gut verpackte lieferung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes  für *Yellowrat*

Habe mit ihm einen größeren Tausch abgeschlossen  - Sehr netter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung, Super Ware - Lief alles Perfekt 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nash (19. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes ** für *doceddy*.
Netter Kontakt und flotte Überweisung, gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## RickSkywalker (20. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich vergebe ein   für Klon1234, der mir den Artikel sofort nach Überweisung und in gutem Zustand geschickt hat.

*eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ganz klarer    für *mlanger*. 

Hat nach zügiger Bezahlung schnelle Lieferung zugesagt. Diese blieb jedoch aus. Auf O-Mail nicht reagiert. Erst auf Umwegen 2 Wochen später mit ihm in Kontakt geraten und Ware doch noch bekommen. Handeln mit Stress kann nicht positiv bewertet werden.

Siehe dazu auch diesen Beitrag von ZAM. Nähere Infos auf Anfrage ... auf meine IMO positive Bewertung von _mlanger_ kann ich mittlerweile auch verzichten ...  

Gruß
Memphis

*eingetragen*


----------



## mario-naether (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes Lob für "lvoelkner" hat mich zwar vergessen aber ein Tag später sofort losgeschickt!!! alles Top   
der grüne daumen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## lvoelkner (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mario-naether am 21.08.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> dickes Lob für "lvoelkner" hat mich zwar vergessen aber ein Tag später sofort losgeschickt!!! alles Top
> der grüne daumen!


  ebenso

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein     zurück an * Night_Wolf_ 2100 *

Habe mit ihm getauscht. Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Nur zu empfehlen !!! 
 



Spoiler



ja - ich stehe zu meiner faulheit  



*eingetragen*

Faulheit? Hö?


----------



## tohei (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von peppere Call of Duty 2 erworben. Keine Probleme, schnelle Abwicklung. Daher ein dickes  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein   an *XXmetalheadXX*. Hab ihm _Jackie Chan Police Story III_ abgekauft. Hat alles prima geklappt!

Zum Thread

*eingetragen*


----------



## Knabe (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    für *Dumbi* ..... lieferung ging relativ flott und netter kontakt

*eingetragen*


----------



## Soki (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Night_Wolf_2100*

ATI Ruby Handyanhänger 
Geld is angekommen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## lumocolor (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bewertung 
 

FÜR

*Night_Wolf_2100*

System Shok I 
verkauft...

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenso ein    für *Hombre3000*, alles perfekt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Blumenhund* der so nett war mir meine alten Boxen ab zu nehmen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und noch ein     für *Knabe*, auch hier lief alles super!    

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (26. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für m3k

* eingetragen *


----------



## meXXer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Volcom*
er hat mir hier 3 Spiele abgekauft. 
Schnelle Überweisung + netter Kontakt =   


Kann man Bewertungen eigentlich übertragen? Von meinem alten Nick (gigafan) zu meinem jetzigen(meXXer)? Falls nicht, könnte man meinen alten Nick zur Übersichtlichkeit aus der Liste löschen.

* Edit Onkel_B: Übertrag vom alten Nick gigafan - 2  auf Nick Mexxer mit bisher keinen Bewertungen. Neuer Bewertungsstand für meXXer - 2  *


----------



## cilrag84 (30. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein    für meXXer für einen schnellen und unkomplizierten Verkauf von 2 Games.

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## hibbicon (30. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

  für Dumbi und ein   für Klon1234

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## meXXer (30. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				cilrag84 am 30.08.2006 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für meXXer für einen schnellen und unkomplizierten Verkauf von 2 Games.


Da kann ich nur ein    an *cilrag84* zurückgeben. Sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter Kontakt.

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Gunter hat mir (via Chat / Omail) ganz viel Luftblasenfolie und eine Zalman-Heatpipe verkauft, ging absolut reibungslos.



> [23'08'06] - [21'10'19] <Gunter> hm, ne heatpipe hab ich auch noch rumliegen...
> [23'08'06] - [21'10'21] <Gunter> braucht wer?
> [23'08'06] - [21'10'34] <@Jimini_Grillwurst> Gunter ich!
> [23'08'06] - [21'10'38] <@Jimini_Grillwurst> was für eine genau?
> ...



MfG Jimini

Edit: *AN DIE, DIE HIER IM FORUM SACHEN KAUFEN BZW VERKAUFEN: VERLINKT HIER BITTE DIE THREADS!!!*

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## meXXer (31. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

*undergrounderX* hat mir in dem Thread 2 Spiele abgekauft.
Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung

Also ein   für *undergrounderX*

edit: bin auf der ersten Seite 2 mal gelistet   
Könnte man ja eigentlich zusammenfügen

edit2: Da sind mehrere doppelt gelistet. War wohl einer zu faul nach Alphabet zu sortieren  

---*eingetragen und doppelte Einträge zusammengeführt*---


----------



## undergrounderX (31. August 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				meXXer am 31.08.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *undergrounderX* hat mir in dem Thread 2 Spiele abgekauft.
> Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung
> 
> Also ein   für *undergrounderX*
> ...


Das    geb ich zurück an meXXer . 
Ebenfalls überaus netter Kontakt  
hier der Thread

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. September 2006)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Habe von Jk-DeLuxXe 3 RAM-Module gekauft, alles in Ordnung.

=> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5005550&mid=5018829#5018829

MfG Jimini

---*eingetragen*---


----------



## Onkel_B (1. September 2006)

*1000 Bewertungen*

Danke


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (1. September 2006)

*AW: 1000 Bewertungen*



			
				Onkel_B am 01.09.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke


Habe *Jimini_Grillwurst* 3Rams verkauft. Schnelle Überweisun.lief alles gut.
und der thread
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5005550&x=12

Mfg
DeLuxXe

* eingetragen *


----------



## DNAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal DAUMEN HOCH   für *Dumbi*
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4899953&x=74

schnell und einfach ! toll funktioniert ! mehr als nur positiv ! +++

* eingetragen *


----------



## Klon1234 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine dicke  - Bewertung geht an hibbicon/hobbicon! Er hat mir seine Festplatte verkauft und hat sie super sicher und gut verpackt zu mir verschickt! Alles wie beschrieben, also einfach nur gut!

Mfg. Klon1234

* eingetragen *


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. September 2006)

*Links bitte nicht vergessen*

...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kreon (6. September 2006)

*Aw: Links bitte nicht vergessen*

EIn    an hibbicon und Night_Wolf_2100 und Gunter 
 für eine reibungslose Überweisung in meinem Thread


UI UI, GLEICH DREI WÜNSCHE AUF EINMAL!


----------



## hibbicon (6. September 2006)

*Aw: Links bitte nicht vergessen*



			
				Kreon am 06.09.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> EIn    an hibbicon und Night_Wolf_2100 und Gunter
> für eine reibungslose Überweisung in meinem Thread



Kreon bekommt zum dritten mal von mir ein   

--->Hobbicon


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## PreasT (6. September 2006)

*Aw: Links bitte nicht vergessen*

Von mir gibts ein    an * Gunter * ... 
Alles reibungslos und schnell über die Bühne gegangen, netter Kontakt, freundlicher Mensch...   

mfg
PreasT

EDIT: Link  zum Verkaufsthread


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *mr-pain*

Habe mit getauscht - Lief alles bestens  -> Netter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung und spitzen Tauschware 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Avenga (6. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

positive bewertung   für Ztyla. hat mir max payne zügig geschickt(hat mich positiv überrascht. thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=4940925&page=8


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## RickSkywalker (7. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Night_Wolf_2100:  


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## mimiMaster (7. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 17.08.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *mimiMaster*
> 
> Habe ihm GUN abgekauft - Wie immer lief alles super


Tja, ich habe diesmal das Spiel direkt losgeschickt ohne auf das Geld zu warten. Und wies der Zufall so will ist Night_Wolf_2100 beim Überweisen ein Zahlendreher unterlaufen, sodass ich bis heute also ca. drei Wochen auf das Geld warten musste.
Dennoch vergebe ich ein  weil er trotzdem jederzeit erreichbar und stets bemüht war, alles so schnell wie möglich gradezubiegen. Er hat mir sogar ein Spiel aus seiner Sammlung als Entschädigung angeboten.
Also trotz der Unannehmlichkeiten ein  für *Night_Wolf_2100*.


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Stubborn (8. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hab Night_Wolf_2100 etliche Spielen verkauft!

Wenn jemand einen Online-Versandhandel mit diesem Kundendienst, wie ihn Night_Wolf_2100 bietet, kennt würde ich nur mehr dort kaufen!

Ein    für ihn!

mfg Stubborn

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Kreon*

Habe ihm ein paar Spiele abgekauft -> Wie immer hat alles super geklappt: Spitzen Ware und schnelle Lieferung 

-------------------------------------------

Ein  für *RickSkywalker*

Sind uns schnell einig geworden 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *meXXer*

Top Ware, schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt -  

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## meXXer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 11.09.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *meXXer*
> 
> Top Ware, schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt -


Da kann ich nur ein  an *Night_Wolf_2100* zurückgeben. 
Der Kontakt mit ihm war super. Er hat mich immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand gehalten.  

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## TAPO (11. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von  *Gabbagadnalf*  das Game *Titan Quest * gekauft!
Alles lief supi und sehr schnell ab, gerne mal wieder!   

Mfg Tapo

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## olstyle (11. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein   für *Cryptic-Ravage* von mir.
Er hat mir hier einen Ram-Riegel verkauft.
Der Ram lief zwar erst wegen Kompatiblitätsproblemen(?!) auf zwei Systemen nicht, doch auf dem Dritten machte er keine Mätzchen mehr sodass zumindest einem Weiterverkauf nichts im Weg steht.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes  für *Solon25*

Habe ihm _Neverwinter Nights + Addons_ abgenommen  - Wie immer: Super Ware, netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Solon25 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein    für *Night_Wolf_2100*

Wie immer zuverlässig gezahlt (Goldesel im Keller stehen?  )

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 11.09.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal ein   für *Cryptic-Ravage* von mir.
> Er hat mir hier einen Ram-Riegel verkauft.
> Der Ram lief zwar erst wegen Kompatiblitätsproblemen(?!) auf zwei Systemen nicht, doch auf dem Dritten machte er keine Mätzchen mehr sodass zumindest einem Weiterverkauf nichts im Weg steht.



Ebenfalls einmal    - flott gezahlt.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## slayerdaniel (13. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für Night_Wolf_2100!

hab mit ihm Spiele getauscht, lief reibungslos ab!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4965584&x=34

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## eXitus64 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *RickSkywalker *. schnelle überweisung. netter kontakt.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Mr-DIG*

Nach einigem Hin und Her - Mit Verhandlungen und Missverständnissen - sind wir uns am Schluß doch noch einig geworden  Habe ihm ein paar Spiele abgekauft, die er mir angeboten hat. Spitzen Ware, netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Was will man mehr  

-----------------------------------------------

Ein  für *slayerdaniel*

Habe mit ihm getauscht - Lief alles wunderbar 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## SpeedT (14. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes Lob an *SteveSVW28*!  Er hat hier sein Call Of Duty 2 angeboten. Ich hab ihm dann mal eine Mail geschrieben (deswegen steht im eigentlichen Thread auch nichts über den Handel  ) und da wir uns über den Preis von vornherein einig waren, hab ich das Geld überwiesen. Kam gestern bei ihm an, er hat dann am selben Tag noch das Spiel an mich geschickt und - siehe da - heute war es bereits da. Wirklich super, besser kanns nicht laufen!

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## RickSkywalker (14. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 13.09.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *RickSkywalker *. schnelle überweisung. netter kontakt.



Auch ein   für dich, *eXitus64*.

Du hast mir die Ware sofort nach Geldeingang versandt und vorallem das Ganze sehr gut verpackt.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Mr-DIG (14. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 14.09.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  für *Mr-DIG*
> 
> Nach einigem Hin und Her - Mit Verhandlungen und Missverständnissen - sind wir uns am Schluß doch noch einig geworden  Habe ihm ein paar Spiele abgekauft, die er mir angeboten hat. Spitzen Ware, netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung - Was will man mehr



Dito! Nach einigem hin und her ging alles einwandfrei über die Bühne.   

Für die problemlose, selbstverständliche Zahlung auch in dieser Höhe  (obwohl ich noch ohne Bewertungen bin) und dem super Kontakt auch von mir ein absolutes  für *Night_Wolf_2100* !

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## SteveSVW28 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				SpeedT am 14.09.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Lob an *SteveSVW28*!  Er hat hier sein Call Of Duty 2 angeboten. Ich hab ihm dann mal eine Mail geschrieben (deswegen steht im eigentlichen Thread auch nichts über den Handel  ) und da wir uns über den Preis von vornherein einig waren, hab ich das Geld überwiesen. Kam gestern bei ihm an, er hat dann am selben Tag noch das Spiel an mich geschickt und - siehe da - heute war es bereits da. Wirklich super, besser kanns nicht laufen!




Auch für dich, SpeedT, ein dickes    und großes Dankeschön! Die Ware wurde umgehend per offentsichtlicher Blitzüberweisung bezahlt und die Kommunikation war super und sehr freundlich. Also, von mir auf jeden Fall eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung!

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## eXitus64 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes  für *Night_Wolf_2100*

läuft alles wunderbar und wurde sehr sicher verpackt.  

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 15.09.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes  für *Night_Wolf_2100*



Das  kann ich an *eXitus64* zurückgeben.
Nachdem wir uns endlich geeinigt hatten  War das Geld für seine Ware  fix auf meinem Konto 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Martinroessler (16. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und nochmal ein   an *XXmetalheadXX*.
Hab ihm _Empire Earth 2 mit dem Addon_ abgekauft.

Zum Thread

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an *blade88*. Sein "Herz des Winters" ist nun mein 
Sehr schneller Versand, super Zustand.

Suchthread dazu, das Geschäft selber lief eh komplett über OMail.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (16. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir eine positive Bewertung für TAPO er hat super schnell überwiesen einfach nur perfect     

*eingetragen*


----------



## Rosini (16. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein positives Top an Gunter 
Ich habe ihm Battlefield 2 verkauft. Das Geld kam etwas verspätet an, aber sowas find ich nich wirklich tragisch - daher  Es lief im Chat ab. Und nen Log hab ich leider auch nich...

*Auch gleich eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine positive bewertung für peppere er hat super schnell überwiesen sehr netter kontakt     einfach nur super

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *deppgoku*
hat schnell das geld überwiesen gehabt...... freundlicher und netter user.


eXs

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Kreon (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an Night_Wolf_2100 für eine reibungslose Überweisung
(eben wie immer!!!)

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4965584&x=39

[b]---eingetragen---[/b]


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *lvoelkner*
Habe ihm ein paar Spiele abgekauft - Lief alles perfekt 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Ztyla am 22.09.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein riesen  für night_wolf2100, hat mir über Ebay und hier aus dem Forum fast meine gesamte Spielesammlung abgekauft
> 
> Thread:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4940925&mid=5070956#5070956



Das  kann ich gleich an *Ztyla* zurück geben 
Die Spiele die er verkauft hat waren alle in Ordnung, er hat immer schnell geliefert und der Kontakt war auch immer nett.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Gabbagadnalf*

Habe ihm Worms Forts : Unter Belagerung abgekauft - Lief alles unkompliziert und schnell ab 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (23. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine postive bewertung für Night_Wolf_2100    super schnell überwiesen alles super  

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## darkbrezel (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Drei ganz fette      für Mleko19.

Habe ein Spiel bei ihm gekauft, welches fast 3 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang immernoch noch nicht da ist.

Auf Mails wird einfach nicht geantwortet.

*ALSO NICHT MIT Mleko19 HANDELN!!    *

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 21.09.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an Night_Wolf_2100 für eine reibungslose Überweisung
> (eben wie immer!!!)
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4965584&x=39 [/quote]
> ...


----------



## doceddy (28. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ebenfalls ein dickes    an *Ztyla*. netter kontakt und schnelle überweisung. was will man mehr....immer wieder gern

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## doceddy (28. September 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ebenfalls ein dickes    an 
*eXitus64* für seine schnelle überweisung und geduld ( post hatte am mittwoch zu   ). sehr freundlicher member. gerne wieder.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## lvoelkner (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.09.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *lvoelkner*
> Habe ihm ein paar Spiele abgekauft - Lief alles perfekt


dito, mit Dank   zurueck

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an Bonkic 
Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4988635&x=6

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Dumbi (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *Ztyla*, liefert einwandfreie Ware!    

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 28.09.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls ein dickes    an
> *eXitus64* für seine schnelle überweisung und geduld ( post hatte am mittwoch zu   ). sehr freundlicher member. gerne wieder.
> 
> *---eingetragen---*




auch ein dickes     an *doceddy*.

ich kam zwar noch nicht dazu die cpu zu testen, aber nach dem verpacken und aussehen zu urteilen funktioniert sie    


eXs

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes fettes    an *hombre3000*  

hatte ihm diverse hardwareteile abgekauft. 
alles bestens verpackt gewesen.
sehr nettes communtiy-mitglied *hehe*   

nächste bewertung folgt nach erhalt des soundsystems die ich hombre ebenfalls abgekauft habe   


eXs

* eingetragen *


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an DJ_of_Borg 
Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4988635&x=6


alles bestens  


* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes  an * Nakir*

habe ihm seine graka abgekauft.
sieht aus wie neu (kein staub, etc.) und kam in der OVP.

Leider kam ich noch net zum testen, da mein alter pc (noch) nicht so richtig mit der karte windows laden wollte. werde wohl erst die alten nvidia treiber entfernen müssen

trotzdem nochmal danke an Nakir für den reibungslosen ablauft  

edit: karte funktioniert einwandfrei 


eXs

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein großes    an *hombre3000*

habe ihm sein soundsystem abgekauft. 

funktioniert einwandfrei   


eXs

* eingetragen *


----------



## fiumpf (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an darkbrezel.
Hab ihm Mafia und GT Legends abgekauft. Vorgestern überwiesen, heute waren die Spiele schon bei mir. Superschnell!

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Nakir (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Exitus64* schnelle Überweisung und ein dufter Typ!   

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## darkbrezel (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				fiumpf am 07.10.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes    an darkbrezel.
> Hab ihm Mafia und GT Legends abgekauft. Vorgestern überwiesen, heute waren die Spiele schon bei mir. Superschnell!



Von mir ebenfalls ein fettes    an fiumpf. 
Hat 2 Spiele bei mir gekauft. 1 Tag später war dsa Geld schon da. 
Gerne wieder
          

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Nakir (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *doceddy* für eine schnelle Überweisung

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an Onkel_B.

Thread

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Nakir (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an *Pleifuss* für ne schnelle Überweisung




*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an *PassitheRock*

Sehr schneller Versand und Zustand ist wie neu





*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 11.10.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> an Onkel_B.
> 
> Thread
> 
> *---eingetragen---*




Alles bestens danke 


*---eingetragen---*


----------



## gamer71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für radinger

Top Ware 1a zustand gerne wieder

der thread dazu hier.:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5058064&mid=5146710#5146710

Gruß

Gamer71



*eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				gamer71 am 12.10.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für radinger
> Top Ware 1a zustand gerne wieder
> 
> der thread dazu hier.:
> ...



von mir auch ein    an gamer71, so machen geschäfte im kleinanzeigenforum spaß!




*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein echt dickes    an *Nakir*. habe von ihm dvd.lw gekauft. schneller und gut verpackter versand und sehr netter member.





*eingetragen*


----------



## Pleifuss (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

so dann möchte ich mal    an *Nakir* hier lassen
Habe heute seine Verkaufte Samsung SP2004C durch den Postboten entgegen nehmen können.  Kugst du dazu hier  
Top Verpackt, immer wieder gerne   

MfG

Pleifuss





*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 05.10.2006 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes  an * Nakir*
> 
> habe ihm seine graka abgekauft.
> sieht aus wie neu (kein staub, etc.) und kam in der OVP.
> ...



würde gerne das    in ein sehr großes    umwandeln.
nachdem ich den pc mit der radeon nach 5tagen erneut anmachen wollte, kamen beim einschalten des pc erste artefakte. zuerst dacht ich mir nix dabei, nachdem der fehler aber auch auf 2weiteren rechner auftrat, bin ich davon überzeugt das die graka defekt ist.

was ich schon seltsam fand war, das sie nach dem ersten einschalten kurzzeitig bildfehler zeigte, diese verschwanden aber nach einem neustart, so das ich nicht ahnte das sie schon (teilweise) defekt war.
von daher bin ich gezwungen meine positive bewertung in eine negative umzuwandeln. ich werde mich dies bezüglich auch nochmal mit nakir in verbindung setzen.   



eXs


----------



## Atropa (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 13.10.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> von daher bin ich gezwungen meine positive bewertung in eine negative umzuwandeln. ich werde mich dies bezüglich auch nochmal mit nakir in verbindung setzen.


Warum bist du gezwungen die Bewertung in ein  zu ändern ? ....jetzt warte seine Reaktion doch erst mal ab.


----------



## eXitus64 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Atropa am 14.10.2006 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 13.10.2006 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wollt erstmal in irgendeiner form frust abbauen^^  
könnt ihr ja erstmal nicht eintragen, ich werde dann, wenn wir uns nicht einig werden jemanden sagen das er es ändern soll   

eXs

edit: *negative bewertung* kann eingetragen werden, da keine einigung zwischen uns beiden stattfand.

schade, schade Nakir ich dachte du wärst anders. aber so täuscht man sich in menschen


----------



## Martinroessler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes   geht an den über mir  (*eXitus64*) Hat alles bestens geklappt; wie immer !

Hab ihm GUN abgekauft: Zum Thread




*eingetragen*


----------



## Nakir (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 14.10.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: *negative bewertung* kann eingetragen werden, da keine einigung zwischen uns beiden stattfand.
> 
> schade, schade Nakir ich dachte du wärst anders. aber so täuscht man sich in menschen


Wie jetzt? Du willst die wirklich noch eintragen lassen (da kein edit oder sonst ein Posting)? Oder was ist der aktuelle Stand? 

Ich wüsste nicht wo ich einen Fehler gemacht hab.
Ich hab die Karte vor dem Versand bei mir getestet und sie lief ohne Probleme. Nenn mir einen Grund, warum ich die Graka hätte zurück nehmen sollen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist entweder etwas beim Versand kaputt gegangen, oder du hast was kaputt gemacht.
Kulanterweise hätte ich die Karte zurück nehmen können, aber nur weil ich dies nicht gemacht hab, ist meiner Meinung nach keine negative Bewertung gerechtfertigt. 
Zumal du hier ( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=104&tid=5163610 ) und in ICQ nach deinem Post schon wieder ganz andere Töne angschlagen hast, wärs mal ganz nett, wenn du dich hier dazu nochmal äußerst.


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ok, lasst es mit der negativen bewertung. ich werde sie eh bei ebay verkaufen   

zufrieden nakir ^^


eXs


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 17.10.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes   geht an den über mir  (*eXitus64*) Hat alles bestens geklappt; wie immer !
> 
> Hab ihm GUN abgekauft: Zum Thread




ein großes   an * Martinroessler* er hat mir 2...1games abgekauft   

super schnelle überweisung. gerne wieder


eXs





*eingetragen*


----------



## annon11 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Herbboy*

Habe  ihm Warhammer Dawn of War abgekauft.
Verlief schnell und ohne Probleme.Gerne wieder    

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5163741&x=12
(Die Überschirft wurde geändert)


*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 18.10.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mal ein dickes    für mister *eXitus64*
> 
> Hatten mittlerweile unser 3te Geschäft, diesmal ein kleines
> (n Uralt Case gegen ein GTA SA Tuch)
> ...




auch ein dickes    an *hombre3000* wie immer perfekt. bis zum nächsten deal  

p.s.: es heißt master eXitus net mister    


eXs





*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				annon11 am 18.10.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *Herbboy*
> 
> Habe  ihm Warhammer Dawn of War abgekauft.
> Verlief schnell und ohne Probleme.Gerne wieder
> ...




geld kam am gleichen tag tag, alles super  



*eingetragen*


----------



## memphis76 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				flight231 am 12.10.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gorsses    geht an *memphis76*.
> 
> Ich habe von ihm Star Wars: Empire at War CE gekauft.


Das kann ich nur zurückgeben. Ebenfalls ein dickes    an *flight231*.

Das vereinbarte Geld kam sehr schnell bei mir an. Leider sind Versandprobleme durch die Post aufgetreten, die den Erhalt des Spieles verzögert haben. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes SORRY.

Gruß
Memphis

PS: Da alles per O-Mail, kein Verlinken zu einem Thread möglich.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für oids. er hat die wahre nicht abgeschickt und antwortet nicht auf omails  

seine guten bewertungen sollten meiner meinung gelöscht werden und sein name ganz am anfang des threads mit den anderen behinderten kiddis stehen.


*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

aber ein dickes    für *FF-Retcher*. habe von ihm cpu gekauft. alles verlief reibungslos. wieder gern


*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *Nali_WarCow*. habe ihm sein router abgekauft. lief alles super


eXs


*eingetragen*


----------



## FF-Retcher (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 19.10.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein dickes    für *FF-Retcher*. habe von ihm cpu gekauft. alles verlief reibungslos. wieder gern


ebenfalls einen    für *doceddy* lief alles super.


*eingetragen*


----------



## mario-naether (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 19.10.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *Nali_WarCow*. habe ihm sein router abgekauft. lief alles super
> 
> 
> eXs


hät mich zwar auch gefreut meine los zu werden, aber trotzdem gutes geschäft mit dem Heatset, alles top von leifergeschwindigkeit bis zur verpackung   
also geht nur noch ein   an *eXitus64 *


*eingetragen*


----------



## kilark (20. Oktober 2006)

*Positiv für*

Einmal Positiv für Volcom

Er hat mir die Lüftersteuerung mit nem Termaltake Lüsfter verkauft!

Super Kontakt, Nett und alles, aber kam leider zu Lieferproblemen, wofür er aber nichts kann da die Post geschlampt hat!
Da ich aber das Geld, im Falle dass das Päckchen nicht gekommen wäre, zurückerhalten hätte einfach genialer Handelspartner

BIG      


*eingetragen*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 19.10.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *Nali_WarCow*. habe ihm sein router abgekauft. lief alles super
> 
> 
> eXs


Lief wirklich wunderbar. Auch von mit ein 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Dumbi*
Haben ein paar Spiele getauscht - Wie immer hat er spitzen Ware schnell geliefert 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Dumbi (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 21.10.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  für *Dumbi*
> Haben ein paar Spiele getauscht - Wie immer hat er spitzen Ware schnell geliefert


   für *Night_Wolf_2100*! 
Naja, was soll ich noch groß schreiben? Seit unserem fünften Handel oder so weiß ich, dass er immer zuverlässig ist und gute Ware liefert^^  

*gleich eingetragen

edit 2: blafasel, doch net. Angewohnheit, sorry  *

Edit bierchen: lol 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Jay-Py (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für PASSITHEROCK

Habe 2 XBOX 360 Spiele von ihm gekauft.

Spiele sind in einwandfreiem Zustand und die Lieferung ging auch sehr schnell.

Auch die Infos, wann mein Geld bei ihm eingegangen ist und wann er die Spiele abgeschickt hat, waren sehr vorbildlich.


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## PassitheRock (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Mega Top an Jay-Py

Sehr netter Kontakt und prompte überweisung.

Uneingeschrängt als Käufer zu empfehlen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ein dickes   geht dieses mal an *Vollkind*,
ich habe ihm das Game "F.E.A.R." verkauft und er hat super schnell überwiesen (am nächsten Tag da^^)
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5180942&x=9

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Das 69.  (   ) geht an *Dumbi*, hab ihm _Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault_ abgekauft (lief alles bestens):
Zum Thread

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Vollkind (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 24.10.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ein dickes   geht dieses mal an *Vollkind*,
> ich habe ihm das Game "F.E.A.R." verkauft und er hat super schnell überwiesen (am nächsten Tag da^^)
> Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5180942&x=9
> ...




Hi TAPO hat mir am Sonntag F.E.A.R. verkauft und das Game war am Dienstag da!!!!! Das geht ja so schnell wie bei AMAZON!! Einfach Spitzenklasse  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## battlefielder13 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

positive bewertung an gamerschwein .hat alles super geklappt gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Postitive Bewertung an *Gabbagadnalf*
hab im chat ihm darkmessiah für 15 € abgekauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

für Volcom eine positive bewertung er hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jan2006 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertund an Hombre3000 
lief alles super ab gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von holgerhassjun ein Game gekauft. Sehr schnell und in gutem Zustand geliefert. 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5176266&x=8



*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Also, *ich98* und *Martinroessler* bekommen nachträglich ein    von mir, alles fein, alles perfekt, óle óle!   





*eingetragen*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Vincenils*

Habe mit ihm getauscht. Freundlicher Kontakt und Super Ware -  

---------------------------

Ein  für *Herbboy*

Habe ihn um Company of Heroes erleichtert  Netter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung und spitzen Ware - Was will man mehr  



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch ein  an _Night_Wolf_2100_



*eingetragen*


----------



## Tarek (6. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

BlackKnight87 bekommt ein klares   von mir!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## cRiZZo (7. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe mit SFMysterio getauscht.
Netter kontakt     , gerne wieder  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an *gamecuben*.
Lief alles bestens! Hab ihm _Dark Messiah of Might and Magic_ abgekauft!

Zum Thread

*Eingetragen*


----------



## magnus1982 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  +   für hornedsdungeon.
Für den Kauf von Battlefield 2142.Gerne wieder.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## BlackKnight87 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und auch Tarek bekommt von mir ein   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Rattenfaenger*, hat fix überwiesen!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *algiordino*. sehr netter Member. CPU funktioniert einwandfrei 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *Dumbi*
habe mit ihm gt-legends gegen vampires bloodlines getauscht
vampires kam schnell und ist in topzustand


*Eingetragen*


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *peppere*.
ich habe ihm Just Cause verkauft und habe das geld umgehend erhalten. per post, um gebühren zu sparen. *g*
hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				algiordino am 11.11.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *Dumbi*
> habe mit ihm gt-legends gegen vampires bloodlines getauscht
> vampires kam schnell und ist in topzustand


Von mir natürlich auch ein dickes   , unser Tausch lief wirklich perfekt!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (12. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein      an *mimiMaster*.

Hab von ihm ein Siemens WLAN-Dingsbums gekauft ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5076317 ), schneller Versand, sehr netter Kontakt.

Jederzeit wieder.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (12. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				INU-ID am 12.11.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein      an *mimiMaster*.
> 
> Hab von ihm ein Siemens WLAN-Dingsbums gekauft ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5076317 ), schneller Versand, sehr netter Kontakt.
> 
> Jederzeit wieder.


Gebe ich gerne zurück!
Ein  für *INU-ID*!
Hat mir ein sehr großzügiges Angebot gemacht und blitzschnell gezahlt. 
Absolut empfehlenswert!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *hombre3000* lief wie immer alles bestens  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *algiordino*. RAM funktioniert einwandfrei 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir geht ein    an snedder. Sehr schnelle Bezahlung
   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## snedder (14. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*darkbrezel* bekommt von mir auch ein SEHR GUT,    echt toll

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rattenfaenger (15. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Dumbi* KotoR ist in einwandfreiem Zustand angekommen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (15. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ich hab diesmal gleich 3 bewertungen zu vergeben   

1    an *eXitus64* (cpu)

1    an *Hombre3000* (graka)

und noch ein    an *eXitus64* (ram)

beide haben das geld schnell überwiesen , und für beide gilt: sehr netter kontakt, 
gerne wieder 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (15. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 15.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an  *doceddy* . Lief alles super, netter Kerl.
> Wir haben Boiling Point gegen Operation Flashpoint getauscht.
> 
> mfg
> ...




auch von mir ein dickes    an *Hombre3000*! netter member und schnelle lieferung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *Astenia* hab ihn ein paar CPUs und Ram abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Astenia (17. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				King-of-Pain am 17.11.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *Astenia* hab ihn ein paar CPUs und Ram abgekauft



gleiches zurück, schnelle zahlung und klarer / schneller kontakt

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Astenia (17. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *gabbagandalf*, schnelle lieferung  +  top verpackung + cd key war noch internetfähig.
alles wie in der beschreibung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes        an *tohei*


gruß sandman

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   an *Danielovitch* hab ihm _Age of Mythology_ abgekauft. Lief alles bestens!!!! 

Zum Thread (Abwicklung lief über icq)  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TBrain (20. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für Onkel_B. Er hat mir DVDs abgekauft.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (20. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Das   geht an *martinroessler* zurück - supernetter Kontakt, sehr gern wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tohei (21. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sandman2003 am 19.11.2006 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes        an *tohei*
> 
> 
> gruß sandman
> ...



Ein großes   gibts zurück!!



*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (21. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an Zollenspieker33
Hab ihm ne Grafikkarte verkauft. Die ganze Transaktion hat zwar echt lange gedauert, is aber dann doch glatt über die Bühne gegangen.

MfG Käksch





*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (21. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und schon wieder ein dickes    an *eXitus64*! habe ihm eine cpu verkauft. schnelle überweisung und netter typ.




*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (21. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TBrain am 20.11.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> für Onkel_B. Er hat mir DVDs abgekauft.
> 
> *Eingetragen*



Ein wunderbares  an TBrain der seine Ware mordmässig verpackt - wunderbar

Edit: Ich trags selber ein Weil sich hier sonst viele Spacken auf den Schlips getreten fühlen


----------



## eXitus64 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 21.11.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> und schon wieder ein dickes    an *eXitus64*! habe ihm eine cpu verkauft. schnelle überweisung und netter typ.





ein großes    zurück. wie immer ultra sicher verpackt und die cpu läuft einwandfrei  




*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 16.11.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein super dickes Plus    zum 4ten mal nun und immer wieder gerne an *eXitus64*
> 
> *Eingetragen*




und auch von meiner seite ein    zurück.  lief alles wunderbar ab 



*eingetragen*


----------



## kilark (25. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein dickes      an BamBuchaa

Hab ihm Warcraft 3 + Addon abgekafut! Alles super geloffen!





*eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir eine postive bewertung an Astenia sie hat sehr schnelle überweisen gerade wieder    



*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (26. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *Hombre3000*. er hat von mir eine grafikkarte gekauft. schnelle überweisung und netter member!




*eingetragen*


----------



## Astenia (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein unglaubliches    an TAPO, blitzschneller Versand und sehr Vertrauenswürdig, wenn jeder so währe!



*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir gibts ein dickes    an Franz49. 

Hat mir ein Handy abgekauft. Super schnelle Bezahlung, netter Member!

              




*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hi,
ein  geht vonmir heute an *Billi*, ich habe von ihm einige DVD's gekauft, welce auch super schnell, gut verpackt und in 1a Zustand be mir ankamen!

Mfg Tapo



*eingetragen*


----------



## Billi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hi,
von mir geht heute ein  an TAPO, sehr schnelle Bezahlung und netter Kontakt...so macht es Spaß

MfG Billi




*eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dieses Mal ein 2er von mir:

Daumen hoch (alles alles prima gelaufen) für:

Kaeksch (gute Grafikkarte btw)
Apel (hat wie immer gut geklappt)




*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Dreamlander* - überweisung war sehr flott bei mir.



*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    von mir an bandit80

sehr netter kontakt, und hl2 war super verpackt

gerne wieder  




*eingetragen*


----------



## hailtotheking (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein klares    für *Jamma*





*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hailtotheking am 06.12.2006 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ein klares    für *Jamma*



Daumen hoch für Fraggerick.  





*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an * hailtotheking*. nbk dvd ist einwandfrei. schneller versand  




*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Astenia am 29.11.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ein unglaubliches    an TAPO, blitzschneller Versand und sehr Vertrauenswürdig, wenn jeder so währe!
> 
> 
> 
> *eingetragen*


Hi,
ich habe an *Astenia* meinen RAM verkauft!
Alles lief schnell und zuverässig ab, gerne wieder ^^
Ein   für Astenia!

Mfg Tapo




*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein riesen  für *Herbboy*
sehr netter kontakt und die verpackung von vampires war einfach sensationell  



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				algiordino am 07.12.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ein riesen  für *Herbboy*
> sehr netter kontakt und die verpackung von vampires war einfach sensationell




ebenso zurück, schnelle überwiesung 



*eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bewertung für Primaldoom: top!  (Daumen hoch)

Versan war flott, Ware sehr gut verpackt, Rechnungen lagen bei, Waren in Ordnung.

Et voilà

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *XXmetalheadXX* hab ihm Triple X und Sabre Squadron abgekauft lief wie immer alles 100% ig

Zum Thread

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Franz49 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				darkbrezel am 01.12.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir gibts ein dickes    an Franz49.
> 
> Hat mir ein Handy abgekauft. Super schnelle Bezahlung, netter Member!
> 
> ...



Das geb ich gerne zurück! Handy war in noch besserem Zustand als beschrieben Versand lief auch super. Dickes 
  !

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jamma (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal positiv für hailtotheking 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *meXXer*.

Hab ein Netzwerkset (Kabel, Stecker und Zange) von ihm gekauft.
Serh netter Kontakt, sehr schneller Versand.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## meXXer (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				INU-ID am 08.12.2006 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *meXXer*.
> 
> Hab ein Netzwerkset (Kabel, Stecker und Zange) von ihm gekauft.
> Serh netter Kontakt, sehr schneller Versand.
> ...


An *INU-ID* kann ich nur ein    zurückgeben. 
Vorbildlich schnelle Bezahlung und ebenfalls sehr netter Kontakt.


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## algiordino (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Volcom, netter user , schneller versand



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Volcom (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				algiordino am 09.12.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an Volcom, netter user , schneller versand



ebenfalls an algiordino , ziehmlich freundlich und auch eine schnelle bezahlung.ich kann mich nicht beklagen  



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## hailtotheking (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir gibts jeweils einmal    für *eXitus64* und für *Donut7000*



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   geht an ForrestGump ähh... ich meine *GorrestFump*  
Lief alles bestens!

Zum Thread


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## GorrestFump (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 13.12.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   geht an ForrestGump ähh... ich meine *GorrestFump*
> Lief alles bestens!
> 
> Zum Thread



 genauso für *Martinroessler*, sehr schnelle Überweisung und perfekter Informationsaustausch!


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 08.12.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> So und wieder eine dicke positive an *eXitus64*
> 
> Das war mittlerweile unser puhh 5tes oder 6tes Geschäft  . Das ganze lieft über icq (n alter pc AMD K6, Ram, 2Hds usw..)
> 
> ...




jojo kann ich nur zurück geben. rechner läuft einwandfrei. daher auch von meiner seite ein    an *hombre3000*


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Greenbarret (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Martinroessleruper Versand,Ware war in Perfektem Zustand.


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Donut7000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir gibts einmal    für hailtotheking , ich hab PulpFiction von ihm gekauft , danke.


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## TAPO (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ich habe von  *Eraser28* das Game *Final Fantasy 7* gekauft!

Alles lief super gut und schnell ab, freundlicher Kontakt!
Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5311930
Mfg Tapo



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Eraser28 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi, 

ich habe TAPO das Spiel Final Fantasy 7 verkauft. Lief alles Perfekt, super scnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Ganz klares    von mir!



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    gibt es für meXXer. Die gekauften RAM-Riegel sind schnell eingetroffen und funktionieren.




EINGETRAGEN


----------



## meXXer (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 17.12.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    gibt es für meXXer. Die gekauften RAM-Riegel sind schnell eingetroffen und funktionieren.


Von mir gibts ein   an *Hyperhorn* zurück. Schnelle Überweisung und sehr netter Kontakt!



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für eXitus64, hab ihm per O-Mail CoD abgekauft.
Lief alles ohne Probleme, SPiel ist heut angekommen. Ich habs zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, mach ich dann aber gleich 


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## eXitus64 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 20.12.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für eXitus64, hab ihm per O-Mail CoD abgekauft.
> Lief alles ohne Probleme, SPiel ist heut angekommen. Ich habs zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, mach ich dann aber gleich




kann ich nur zurück geben. geld war schnell da..... daher auch ein dickes    an WiesokeinLeerzeichen


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Dumbi (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes    an *Herbboy*, tolles Spiel, phänomenaler Zustand und gute Verpackung - und sogar ein kostenloser Müllbeutel, was will man mehr?  



*Eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 22.12.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes    an *Herbboy*, tolles Spiel, phänomenaler Zustand und gute Verpackung - und sogar ein kostenloser Müllbeutel, was will man mehr?




du vergitß die wertvollen sondermarken auf dem umschlag !   


auch von dumbi alles bestens   



*Eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Hombre3000
hab ihn SCDA abgekauf

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an Onkel_B. Wie immer hocherfreuliche Sache.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Infineon (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 An Gamerschwein!!!

Schnelle Lieferung,gut verpackt , gerne wieder... 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Onkel_B (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 25.12.2006 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> an Onkel_B. Wie immer hocherfreuliche Sache.
> 
> *---eingetragen---*



Dito kann ich nur zurückgeben 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Nakir (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Muss *HookJT* eine   -Bewertung geben.
Geht um folgendes:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5308772&x=16

Das Geld sollte (nach ihm) spätestens zum 18.12 da sei,n eigentlich aber schon früher (Die Kontodaten hatte ich ihm schon am 09.12 geschickt). Hab Heute nochmal geguckt, aber es ist immernoch kein Geld da. Letzte Mail von ihm ist vom 15.12.. Nachfragen nach meinem Geld hat er auch nicht Beantwortet und scheint ja auch sonst net mehr hier im Forum gewesen zu sein.


Naja, hatte von ihm eigentlich auch fast nichts anderes erwartet... 

*eingetragen*


----------



## King-of-Pain (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein top an Harlekin hab ihn nen Monitor abgekauft

*eingetragen*


----------



## Harlekin (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				King-of-Pain am 30.12.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ein top an Harlekin hab ihn nen Monitor abgekauft


Auch ein    an *KoP* zurück für eine schnelle überweisung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nakir (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Nakir am 28.12.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss *HookJT* eine   -Bewertung geben.
> Geht um folgendes:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5308772&x=16
> 
> ...


Und just gestern hat sich hook gemeldet. Er meinte, das Geld wäre schon seit einer bis zwei wochen weg. werd nochmal meine auszüge checken.


sry, dass ich hier noch mit dem alten nick schreibe, aber hab das geschäft als Nakir mit Hook angefangen und wollte das auch so beenden.
Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
wäre evtl nett - sofern es denn möglich ist - wenn ein CO meine Bewertungen unter dem Nick "Nakir" meinem alten/neuen Account Harlekin zuschieben könnte.  


*Edit:* Auch wenn bierchen wegen den zwei Nicks langsam ungeduldig wird:
Geld ist immernoch net da. Hab Hook Gestern nochmal ne Mail geschrieben und warte noch auf Antwort.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

1x    an BamBuchaa, lief alles gut, Ware war schnell und in gutem Zustand da. Weiter so   
cu Lordnikon27

*eingetragen*


----------



## BamBuchaa (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 03.01.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> 1x    an BamBuchaa, lief alles gut, Ware war schnell und in gutem Zustand da. Weiter so
> cu Lordnikon27


*positiv* an *Lordnikon27* kann ich nur zurückgeben, alles super gelaufen 

edit: Hat mir das PS2 Spiel Herr der Ringe 3+Memory Card abgekauft 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an ea06. Der schnelle Versand und die ordentliche Verpackung haben mich überzeugt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## BamBuchaa (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				deadeye4656 am 04.01.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *BamBuchaa* kriegt von mir ein    für schnellen Versand, nette Mails und ultragute Verpackung


   kann ich nur zurückgeben, hat sofort überwiesen und netter Kontakt, gern wieder  


*eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *fabo-erc*! 

Hab ihm Rainbow Six Las Vegas verkauft! 

Sehr netter Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung -> alles super gelaufen! 
Gerne wieder!


*eingetragen*


----------



## fabo-erc (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

moin

ein dickes  an *OBluefireO* !

Hab ihm Rainbow Six Las Vegas gekauft! 

Sehr netter Kontakt, hat mir noch am selben tag das spiel geschickt!

-fabo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nakir (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Soo, ich warte jetzt schon fast ein Monat auf das Geld von HookJT. Letzte Mail von ihm kam am 29.12.06.
Damit seh ich den Kaufvertrag mal als nicht eingehalten an und gebe *HookJT* ne dicke   - Bewertung.

Schade, aber was will man machen...

Edit: Geht um folgende Sache:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5308772&x=16


So, damit nochmal die Frage, ob ein CO vielleicht die Bewertungen von Nakir auf Harlekin übertragen kann. Wie manch hellem CO-Köpfchen vielleicht aufgefallen sein mag (z.B. an einem Post von mir etwas oberhalb *gg*), is das hier jetzt praktisch n zweit Account, und Harlekin mein neuer/alter/richtiger/zukünftiger Account.
Da das Geschäft mit Hook wohl net mehr zum Abschluss kommt, kann bierchen meinetwegen diesen hier sperren, sofern er denn noch will *g*

Aber wie gesagt, da ich der selbe "Mensch" bin, wärs vielleicht ganz nett, wenn ein befähigter mal die Bewertungen von "Nakir" auf "Harlekin" überträgt. Danke. 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Rick64 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großer    geht an Emiter für WinXP Professional.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5344391&x=2

Verkauf lief ohne Probleme, netter Kontakt und schneller Versand.
Sehr zu empfehlen.

Danke für das tolle Extra.  


*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *OBluefireO*

sehr netter user, schneller versand  

*eingetragen*


----------



## ea06 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes    für Kreon.
Er hatte immer gute Laune und gute Witze.


*eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *algiordino *! 

Hab ihm Gothic 3 verkauft! 

Sehr netter Member, schnelle Bezahlung, gerne wieder!


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ganz dickes    an *Hombre 3000*!


*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 11.01.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz dickes    an *Hombre 3000*!



Das wird hoffentlich auch bald von mir folgen. Hier erstmal ein   (!!!!!) für doceddy. Extrem schnelle Lieferung beim Tausch. Noch bevor ich dazu kam, meinen Teil abzusenden, war seines schon da! Superb 



*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir auch ein dickes   an *Zubunapy*. schnelle und gut verpackte lieferung und netter member



*eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Fraggerick*. Hab ihm 2GB DDR2-667 verkauft.
Sehr schnell überwiesen und netter Kontakt.  


*eingetragen*


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch ein  an inu zurück, der hat mir beim ausgleichen des haushaltsdefizits durch presiwerten ram geholfen... 
gerne wieder 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für hibbicon, das geld war pronto da (gothic3)


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, jeweils ein    für *doceddy* und *Metaltyp* !


*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

erstes dickes    an *INU.ID*. lief alles bestens.

die bewertung des 2artikels erfolgt nach erhalt  


*eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 14.01.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> erstes dickes    an *INU.ID*. lief alles bestens.



Auch von mir ein dickes   an *eXitus64* für die schnelle Überweisung. Hab ihm einen AMD64 Mobile für den Sockel 754 verkauft.

_die 2te Bewertung gebe ich getrennt hiervon ab, waren ja auch 2 verschiedene "Auktionen"_


*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für *Antlions*
sehr freundlicher member, ware in super verfassung  


*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Algiordino* sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter Kontakt.´ 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Suxor19 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *GiGaKoPi* , alles sehr gut gelaufen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes     für Hombre 3000!!!

Netter Kerl. Hat mir alles, was ich noch nicht wusste, sehr detailiert erklärt. Danke dafür und für die schnelle Zahlung. Lief alles reibungslos.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 12.01.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jeweils ein    für *doceddy* und *Metaltyp* !



Ebenfalls ein   an Dumbi (HL² + Steam-Account), obwohl der Account noch fehlt. Aber ich denke das regelt sich noch.


*eingetragen*


----------



## GiGaKoPi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Suxor19 am 15.01.2007 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *GiGaKoPi* , alles sehr gut gelaufen.


Ebenso ein    an Suxor19..Alles perfekt gelaufen..

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und noch ein dickes    für *Dumbi*. schneller versand und guter zustand der ware. wie immer halt  

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein richtig fäättes    für *tpRiddick*, sehr netter kerl schneller überweisung supi  

*eingetragen*


----------



## tpRiddick (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				patsche am 17.01.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ein richtig fäättes    für *tpRiddick*, sehr netter kerl schneller überweisung supi



Danke!  

Auch für *patsche* ein fettes    ! Schneller Versand! Nett! Ohne Probleme!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, hab mal alles auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Wünsch noch viel Spass beim tauschen, kaufen und verkaufen


----------



## D0N-ImperiA (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  an *Ritschy*

Habe 4 Futurama Staffeln von ihm gekauft. Ware war ordentlich verpackt, wie angegeben OVP, und wurde auch promt versendet.So solls sein 
Hier der Thread

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## GiGaKoPi (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.01.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal alles auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Wünsch noch viel Spass beim tauschen, kaufen und verkaufen


Dann müsste ich aber 2x   haben oder? Bei mir steht jedenfall nur eine, obwohl ich 2 bekommen hab..

Nun zum Thema..
Ich muss Rabowke leider ein fettes    geben. Er hat bei mir ein Lenkrad erstanden am 2.01..Ich hab ihm meine Daten geschickt und warte seitdem auf eine Antwort..Mittlerweile sind mehr als 2 Wochen vergangen, ohne das er auf eine meiner PMs geantwortet hat.  Geld hab ich auch nicht bekommen.
Er ist aber tagtäglich hier im Forum aktiv..Von einem CC hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet..

Hier der Thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5365079&page=1

*Edit: eingetragen.*

_kurzes Statement:

Ich habe im Freundeskreis ein gebrauchtes FF Lenkrad günstiger erstehen können. Darum kam der Kauf für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Natürlich hätte ich mich bei GiGaKoPi melden können / müssen, allerdings kam die Info erst zwei bzw. drei Tage später, dass ich ein Lenkrad für Lau bekommen könnte. Dennoch ist das   wohl gerechtfertigt. Allerdings möchte ich betonen, weil das hier ein wenig 'merkwürdig' rüberkommt, dass du das Lenkrad nicht versandt hast. Das nur als Ergänzung zu deinem "Geld hab ich auch nicht bekommen", dass klingt sonst so, als ob ich das Lenkrad abgefasst hätte und dich nicht bezahlt hätte._


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein weiteres    an *eXitus64*. Er hat ne 750GB Platte von mir erworben und sehr schnell überwiesen...

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## grund1992 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an OBluefireO

gestern hat er mir Fear und Quake 4 verkauft,hats mir gestern noch geschickt und heute wars da!!
überwiesen wurde natürlich gestern auch noch 

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## PreasT (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

noch ein   für Suicide Vampire ... 
alles problemlos über die Bühne geganten ... super  

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## OBluefireO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *grund1992*! 

Ich habe ihm zwei Games verkauft! 
Sehr netter Kontakt, superschnelle Überweisung, alles super gelaufen! 
Gerne wieder!  

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hombre3000 am 23.01.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *NOODLES_SOS*
> 
> Er hat mir 24 Season 1-4 abgekauft. Super schnelle Überweisung, netter Kerl
> 
> ...



Kann ich so zurückgeben, dickes    an Hombre3000

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Dumbi (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Sodelle, *Thunderbird2* bekommt ein   , da er zügig überwiesen hat und sehr freundlich ist!   

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## olstyle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  für Nexus76 der mir hier seine Grafikkarte verkauft hat.


Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Thunderbird2 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an Dumbi für den Verkauf von 2 Games.
Echt super - vielen Dank an Dich.

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## magnus1982 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein     an Kaeksch.Super Kontakt - Schneller Versand - TOP -

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für PreasT für zügige und problemlose Abwicklung.

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## littlePCchekka (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe KotOR II von *Airbrush* gekauft, alles 100% super.

  an ihn

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Airbrush (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe littlePccekka KotOR II Verkauft.
Hat alles super geklappt! Geld war sofort da!
Also   für *littlePCchekka*.

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## el-preidente (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Nexus76   habe 2 festplatten von ihm gekauft, schneller versand und netter kontakt

ps:habe die platten aber noch nicht ausprobiert 

mfg

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Horus21 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe einen Prozessor an *Xarek* verkauft. Er hat wirklich schnell überwiesen und war ein sehr netter Kontakt.  

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Kaeksch (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				magnus1982 am 26.01.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein     an Kaeksch.Super Kontakt - Schneller Versand - TOP -




Geb ich selbstverständlich zurück.  

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## xarek (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Horus21 am 29.01.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Prozessor an *Xarek* verkauft. Er hat wirklich schnell überwiesen und war ein sehr netter Kontakt.


kann mich dem nur anschließen, ware schnell erhalten und super netter kontakt!
kann ich nur weiter empfehlen 

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Lob an Hombre - alles perfekto ;P

Edit: * eingetragen *


----------



## Danielovitch (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz ganz großes  geht an *sandman2003*. Ultraschneller Versand und supernetter Kontakt 





*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Danielovitch am 30.01.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz ganz großes  geht an *sandman2003*. Ultraschneller Versand und supernetter Kontakt



das geb ich gerne zurück

 an *Danielovitch*




*eingetragen*


----------



## vdbiesen (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir gibts ein dickes    für *sandman2003*.
Habe ihm   hier Company of heroes verkauft...Absprache war per PM   

Geld wurde förmlich auf mein Konto gebeamt....  





*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vdbiesen am 31.01.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir gibts ein dickes    für *sandman2003*.
> Habe ihm   hier Company of heroes verkauft...Absprache war per PM
> 
> Geld wurde förmlich auf mein Konto gebeamt....



Die schönste freude ist es, jemanden zu erfreuen...



*vdbiesen auch ein dickes fettes* 




*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein dickes  an *Herbboy* hab von ihm Titan Quest.



*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal positiv an *Cryptic-Ravage*, ich habe von ihm DMoMM gekauft.
Alles super und schnell, gerne wieder.

Mfg Tapo



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 01.02.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal ein dickes  an *Herbboy* hab von ihm Titan Quest.
> 
> 
> 
> *eingetragen*






Auch ein  für herrn rößler  Geld war nach einen Tag schon da, perfekt 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 01.02.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal positiv an *Cryptic-Ravage*, ich habe von ihm DMoMM gekauft.
> Alles super und schnell, gerne wieder.
> 
> ...




Kann ich nur zurückgeben. Zuverlässiger und freundlicher Kontakt. Jederzeit wieder!   


*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes + an den lieben Dumbi. Haben uns im chat getroffen und gedealt :>


*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes      an kleinerJunge!!
Schnelle Lieferung eines 1a Monitors. SO mag ich das 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Nexus76 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal    für *el-presidente* der mich um 2 Festplatten erleichtert hat.

Noch ein    für *olstyle* der mir eine Graka abgekauft hat.

Mfg Nex


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Also *Volcom* bekommt natürlich auch ein    !


*eingetragen*


----------



## INU-ID (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an *meXXer*.

Hab von ihm einen PC gekauft. Netter Kontakt, fixer Versand, TOP Ware.  


*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *rettass112*.

Habe von ihm eine Fritz!Box3020 gekauft. Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung 


*eingetragen*


----------



## meXXer (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				INU-ID am 07.02.2007 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an *meXXer*.
> 
> Hab von ihm einen PC gekauft. Netter Kontakt, fixer Versand, TOP Ware.


An *INU-ID* ein   zurück.

Extrem schnelle Zahlung und super netter Kontakt.


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Hombre3000* die Nase bekommt gleich nochmal ein    , da wir wieder miteinander getauscht haben.


*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Cryptic Ravage bekommt ein    für ein sehr gut erhaltenes (da ja schon Uralt  ) ÜberSoldier. Schnelle Lieferung und keine Klagen (ich konnte erst sehr spät überweisen. Nochmals Sorry  )


*eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ne positive Bewertung für Primaldoom, alles Bestens:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5428721&x=8



*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 08.02.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic Ravage bekommt ein    für ein sehr gut erhaltenes (da ja schon Uralt  ) ÜberSoldier. Schnelle Lieferung und keine Klagen (ich konnte erst sehr spät überweisen. Nochmals Sorry  )



Ebenfalls ein    zurück!
Hat als Entschädigung 2€ mehr überwiesen, is sehr anständig gewesen. Danke!
Gern wieder...   



*eingetragen*


----------



## rettass112 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				EmmasPapa am 07.02.2007 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *rettass112*.
> 
> Habe von ihm eine Fritz!Box3020 gekauft. Netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung




Kann ich nur zurück geben. Schnelle Bezahlung und netter Kontakt. 



*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (10. Februar 2007)

*Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte eine    Bewertung an Apel.
er hat mir F.E.A.R.Extraction Point verkauft.
Es hat alles wunderbar geklappt.
Zu Empfehlen.



*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

so dann werde ich mal die ganzen bewertungen abgeben die sich seit dez. angesammelt haben    

1    an {b]TAPO[/b] graka funktioniert einwandfrei 

1    an *tobyan* geld war schnell da



4     an Master *INU.ID* (für die beiden hds, mobo, und den anderen zeugs   


*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 12.02.2007 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> so dann werde ich mal die ganzen bewertungen abgeben die sich seit dez. angesammelt haben
> 
> 1    an *TAPO* graka funktioniert einwandfrei


Hi,
und ich gebe die Bewertung mit freuden zurück!
  an *eXitus64*

Mfg Tapo



*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

*Thomsn* bekommt für seine zügige Überweisung ein dickes    !



*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Herbboy*. Er hat mir seine "alte" CPU überlassen.



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 17.02.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Herbboy*. Er hat mir seine "alte" CPU überlassen.




Geld war schon nach einem tag auf meinem konto   für *olsytle *


*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *DRF1976* . CPU war schnell da. ich geh einfachmal davon aus, das es funzt  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Thomsn (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an *Dumbi*.
Ich kaufte _hier_ Fahrenheit von ihm und er verschickte es sogar noch vor Geldeingang. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *FlosseHH* für die 2 überlassenen RAM Riegel.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Succer* für die schnelle Überweisung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Greenbarret* bekommt ein dickes    , wir haben wieder mal über ICQ Games getauscht!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## DRF1976 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *eXitus64*!!
Geld war heute da und es ging alles schön unkompliziert!!
GRUSS
DRF1976

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Einmal   für *sqn*!
Er hat mir HL2 Episode 1 abgekauft. Blitzschnelle Überweisung, besten Dank auch.   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *SkaMarc*

Habe bei ihm "Rainbow Six Vegas" erstanden. Ware in einwandfreiem Zustand bei mir angekommen.

Hier noch der zugehörige *Link* zum Verkaufsthread

*eingetragen*


----------



## ice--ms (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Heng*
Hat mir ein Prozessor abgekauft. Hat alles problemlos und schnell geklappt 

*eingetragen*


----------



## DRF1976 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *FlosseHH*,die Bezahlung war wie versprochen am heutigen Tag da!! Es lief auch hier sehr unkompliziert!!
GRUSS
DRF1976

*eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein riesen  für *DRF1976*. Grafikkarte und Netzteil waren super verpackt und laufen prima!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein klares    geht an *INU.ID* für den Verkauf von Windows Vista Business 64Bit SB.
Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5447230&x=26

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal  an Tiger1 - Super Zustand die Cds 

* listed *


----------



## INU-ID (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 23.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klares    geht an *INU.ID* für den Verkauf von Windows Vista Business 64Bit SB.
> Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5447230&x=26




Selbstverständlich auch ein     an *Hyperhorn*. Blitzschnell überwiesen, netter Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Emiter (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.04.2005 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *erklärungen*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Emiter am 24.02.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 01.04.2005 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Monsterquote



Was solte das denn?


----------



## Rick64 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 24.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Emiter am 24.02.2007 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Emiter wollte mir ne Bewertung geben, hat die Vorgehensweise anscheinend nicht verstanden.


----------



## Zubunapy (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Darkbretzel ist    Extrem schnelle Lieferung und super Qualität der Ware.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für tiefkuehlpizza - absolut reibungsloser Deal.
=> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5491070&x=8

MfG Jimini

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Weiterhin eine Bitte an alle, die hier eine Bewertung abgeben: verlinkt den Verkaufsthread und achtet darauf, dass der Nick richtig geschrieben ist - vielen Dank!*

MfG Jimini


----------



## darkbrezel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 26.02.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Darkbretzel ist    Extrem schnelle Lieferung und super Qualität der Ware.



Auch von mir ein  an Zubunapy. Sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter User. Gerne wieder      

* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *se-K-te*. habe von ihm eine hdd und gamepad gekauft. super schneller versand, top ware und netter member. gerne wieder.

* eingetragen *


----------



## se-K-te (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 28.02.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an *se-K-te*. habe von ihm eine hdd und gamepad gekauft. super schneller versand, top ware und netter member. gerne wieder.




Ebenso an *doceddy* alles TOP schneller Geldeingang. Immer wieder gerne

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an * Rafael25 * . Ware war schnell da. netter member  

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 28.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an * Rafael25 * . Ware war schnell da. netter member




und ein    noch an *Tiger1*.

auf wunsch von Jimini_Grillwurst habe ich den Kaufthread im Kleinanzeigenforum gesucht    http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5489511&x=15

* eingetragen *


----------



## TIGER1 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ok dann hier meine Bewertungen, sind zwar etwas spät aber nur weil ich 1 Woche nicht zu Hause war.

eXitus64   
Onkel_B  

* eingetragen *


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (6. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir ein Postive Bewertung an Cryptic-Ravage  super schnelle überweisung    

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5527534&x=4

* eingetragen *


----------



## Martinroessler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ein dickes  an *Onkel_B* hab ihm Emergency 4 abgekauft. Lief alles wunderbar....

Zum Thread

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobyan (7. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    für eXitus64, allein schon für die Verpackung und den fairen Preis

Sehr netter Member

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (7. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 07.03.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal ein dickes  an *Onkel_B* hab ihm Emergency 4 abgekauft. Lief alles wunderbar....
> 
> Zum Thread



Einmal   zurück und * selber eingetragen *


----------



## Starsucker (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein absolutes Top    für Avenga. Hab mit ihm Just Cause gegen Race getauscht :

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5505061&x=9



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## tobyan (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 07.03.2007 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes    für eXitus64, allein schon für die Verpackung und den fairen Preis
> 
> Sehr netter Member
> 
> * eingetragen *




nochmal was gekauft, wieder gute verpackung 

eXitus64 is  



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Zubunapy (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch wenn es ein bisschen verzögert ankam, gibt´s ein (wenn auch nicht dickes)   für Inu-ID. Ich schreibe hier an meinem neuen Vista-Rechner. Alles OVP und noch versiegelt, nix kopiert oder gefälscht. Alles TOP

Edit: Seite 133? So viel Mhz hatte mein erster PC  . Da werden Erinnerungen wach 



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## INU-ID (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 10.03.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es ein bisschen verzögert ankam, gibt´s ein (wenn auch nicht dickes)   für *INU-ID*. Ich schreibe hier an meinem neuen Vista-Rechner. Alles OVP und noch versiegelt, nix kopiert oder gefälscht. Alles TOP


Ein    zurück an *Zubunapy*.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Avenga (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Starsucker am 10.03.2007 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein absolutes Top    für Avenga. Hab mit ihm Just Cause gegen Race getauscht :
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5505061&x=9



dito. ratz fatz hat er mir ein langweiliges(race) gegen ein spannendes(just cause) getauscht.  dafür ein  


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## kosaki (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eich dickes    für tobyan, super schnelle Lieferung und sehr netter Kontakt!



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## tobyan (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				kosaki am 14.03.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Eich dickes    für tobyan, super schnelle Lieferung und sehr netter Kontakt!



Ein 
  zurück, auch sehr nett



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Onkel_B (16. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an gamerschwein

* eingetragen *


----------



## ice--ms (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Marco022.
Hat mir ein MSI K8N SLI Fi abgekauft.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## darkbrezel (17. März 2007)

*Quake 4*

Ich geb leider ein    an Zubunapy.

Es gab zwar Probleme seiner Seits mir der Sparkasse, aber das ist kein Grund 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf vom Kauf zurück zutretten.

Schade drum...



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## TAPO (18. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*

Hi,
einmal    für *sandman2003*
alles lief bestens Link

Mfg Tapo


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*

Dickes Plus für Hombre3000. Guter Router, gute Abwicklung. Der Mann kann empfohlenen werden!

Daumen hoch.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## sandman2003 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*



			
				TAPO am 18.03.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal    für *sandman2003*
> alles lief bestens Link
> 
> ...



zurück an TAPO!!    

super schneller geldtransfer.. alles subba udn viel spaß mit dem dingen


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*

Ein dickes  fuer *ice--ms* fuer die reibungslose Abwicklung und den netten Kontakt.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## ice--ms (19. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*

Auch ein dickes     an *SuicideVampire*.
Sehr nett  



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Marco022 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				ice--ms am 17.03.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Marco022.
> Hat mir ein MSI K8N SLI Fi abgekauft.
> 
> 
> ...






Ein   für Ice-ms schnelle lieferung , hat alles super funktioniert


Mfg
Marco



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## tobyan (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Dyminyk, hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen



*Bitte Link zum Verkaufsthread angeben*


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Dyminyk (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 24.03.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Dyminyk, hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen




Ein    zurück


*Bitte Link zum Verkaufsthread angeben*



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## sandman2003 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Quake 4*



			
				TAPO am 18.03.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal    für *sandman2003*
> alles lief bestens Link
> 
> ...




Upps ein wenig verspätet aber auch ein dickes   für TAPO

gruß sandman


*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *sliCR*

Er hat *hier* einen Prozessor von mir gekauft.

Geld wurde von ihm schnell überwiesen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## kolobix (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe "KaiGo-der-Zweite" einen Ipod abgekauft, ging wirklich verdammt schnell und funzt auch alles wunderbar, nochmals danke 


Thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5578942&x=4

* eingetragen *


----------



## TBrain (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Danke, Wolle19   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5566318&x=13

* eingetragen *


----------



## Dominikmr303 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe bei Hombre3000 einen Lüfter gekauft.  Super schneller Versand . A1 Ware, bin sehr zufrieden, gerne wieder 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5558550&x=17


Hombre3000  

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobyan (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 24.03.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Dyminyk, hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitte Link zum Verkaufsthread angeben*




http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5557496&x=4

das war er

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobyan (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein fettes   an evil77 hat jetz n bisschen länger gedauert

karte war gut verpackt und er hat mir nen guten preis für so nen restposten wie eben ne 7800gt extreme gemacht.

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr netter kontakt. 

hier der link

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5518213&x=3

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onlinestate (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Wolle19
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5566318&x=13

* eingetragen *


----------



## Evil-p3t (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   an  	 tobyan hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen 

link http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5529467&page=3

* eingetragen *


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

positive bewertung an *Hombre3000* für eine schnelle überweisung.
thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5553421&x=6

* eingetragen *


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes fettes   an *darkbrezel*
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5538903&x=12 
ich habe von ihm eine x800gto gekauft die ca 1.5 jahre alt ist, aber wie neu aussieht und auch noch alles dabeiliegende eingeschweißt ist, besser geht es echt nicht.

* eingetragen *


----------



## darkbrezel (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir geht auch ein dickes fettes    an Jk-DeLuxXe

Sehr sehr netter User und schnelle Überweisung. 

Gerne wieder!! (Würde mich freuen)

* eingetragen *


----------



## KaiGo-der-Zweite (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe *Kolobix * einen Ipod verkauft, ging wirklich verdammt schnell und funzt auch alles wunderbar, nochmals danke 


Thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5578942&x=4

* eingetragen *


----------



## sliCR (29. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jay-Py am 26.03.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *sliCR*
> 
> Er hat *hier* einen Prozessor von mir gekauft.
> 
> ...


Von mir auch ein    an Jay-Py, Versand hat super geklappt, top!

* eingetragen *


----------



## kolobix (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei 
   für "AEV-Fan". Schnell und reibungslos 

Vielen Dank!

Thread:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5553386&x=2

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal  ich98 

einmal  wolle19

* eingetragen *


----------



## Jay-Py (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *algiordino*

Habe *hier* das Spiel "Oblivion" von ihm gekauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Möchte ein   an battlefielder13 aussprechen für schneller Versand sowie netter Kontakt

*Eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jay-Py am 31.03.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *algiordino*
> 
> Habe *hier* das Spiel "Oblivion" von ihm gekauft.




das    geb ich gerne zurück ---> schnelle überweisung, netter member

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *DavidGanzleben* für netten Kontakt und zügige Abwicklung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (2. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an      Penaut      , sehr schneller Versand.

hab hier

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5572332&mid=5573099#5573099

ne radeon 9800Pro gekauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (2. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Evil-p3t am 27.03.2007 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   an  	 tobyan hat das Geld sehr schnell überwiesen
> 
> link http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5529467&page=3
> 
> * eingetragen *



ein    zurück. 

(Geld wird von mir immer schnell überwiesen)

*Eingetragen*


----------



## LordMephisto (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an Dumbi

Sehr schnelle Lieferung und sehr guter Zustand des Spiels

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Doc_Holiday ,alles optimal gelaufen.

Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5580321



*eingetragen*


----------



## grund1992 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Doc_Holiday am 03.04.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch grund1992 bekommt ein  . Hat alles problemlos geklappt, Dir auch Danke dafür!


Ebenfalls ein    für Doc_Holiday!
Hat alles super geklappt,danke dir! 



*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    -Küsschen an *Herbboy* für eine Lieferung mit Warpgeschwindigkeit .



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hibbicon am 05.04.2007 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes    -Küsschen an *Herbboy* für eine Lieferung mit Warpgeschwindigkeit .




küsschen lass ich mal  aber  für die prompte überweisung. 




*eingetragen*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein top für tobyan.

MfG Jimini

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 05.04.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein top für tobyan.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> *eingetragen*



ein    zurück

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte je ein    für
*DJ_of_Borg* und *LordMephisto* !   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Myrkvidr (6. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *besitzerer*.

Habe im folgenden Thread 2x512MB DDR-400 gekauft:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5561302


Für den Fall, daß der RAM nicht einwandfrei funktioniert, hat er mir angeboten, das Geld zurückzuüberweisen - hat aber einwandfrei funktioniert! Danke!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *ElMariachi1412*, bitte.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an Dumbi. Wer hätts gedacht?^^

*eingetragen*


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich Schnarchnase....Ganz vergessen...
Jedenfalls ein    für Doc_Holiday für superschnelle Lieferung und Kulanz 




*eingetragen*


----------



## TobeBahr (10. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für "holgerhassjun", alles Bestens gelaufen, Danke!


*eingetragen*


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und jetzt noch ein    für Dumbi   
Das Paket ist heute angekommen,danke für den reibungslosen Ablauf  
mfg,
Mariachi



*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (10. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

wie immer ein dickes    an *Dumbi*. Habe Spiel von ihm gekauft, was soll man dazu sagen, geprüfte Dumbi-qualität halt  


*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *Cryptic-Ravage*. Habe ihm eine STALKER CE verkauft.



*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *sliCR* - er hat *hier* eine Grafikkarte von mir gekauft.

Prompte Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder.




*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 11.04.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *Cryptic-Ravage*. Habe ihm eine STALKER CE verkauft.




Kann ich nur zurück geben. Hat das Spiel versendet und wollte erst danach die Kohle dafür. Top.   





*eingetragen*


----------



## Dominikmr303 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

2ter Deal mit Hombre3000 hintereinander. Habe Splinter Cell Trilogie gekauft 

Habe Wie beim ersten mal, sehr schnell, sehr gute Ware erhalten. Vielen Dank !

Hombre 3000   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5583658&x=21






*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Der gute *doceddy* bekommt ein dickes   . Wir haben mal wieder gehandelt, und wie ich es von ihm gewohnt bin, lief wieder alles perfekt!  



*eingetragen*


----------



## Zapped (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an* Apel *der mir  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. verkauft hat.





*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *Hombre3000*. Habe von ihm Hardware gekauft. Ware/Verpackung top, süßer Verkäufer   



*eingetragen*


----------



## tls (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Absolut    an Herbboy beim Verkauf von Oblivion. 
Die Ware war so schnell da, er hat also noch am selben Tag an dem das Geld da war (oder früher) losgeschickt.
Ausserdem weist er einen genaust auf minimale Macken hin  



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tls am 13.04.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut    an Herbboy beim Verkauf von Oblivion.
> Die Ware war so schnell da, er hat also noch am selben Tag an dem das Geld da war (oder früher) losgeschickt.
> Ausserdem weist er einen genaust auf minimale Macken hin





ein  an tls wegen anspruchslosen artikelzustand-forderungen und schneller überweisung 



*eingetragen*


----------



## Knabe (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für tobyan..

schnelle lieferung, gut verpackt und einwandfreie ware


*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Knabe am 14.04.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für tobyan..
> 
> schnelle lieferung, gut verpackt und einwandfreie ware




ein    zurück   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   geht an *Gamer1983* hab von ihm Freelancer gekauft, lief alles Perfekt!!!!   

Zum Thread

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sliCR (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jay-Py am 11.04.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *sliCR* - er hat *hier* eine Grafikkarte von mir gekauft.
> 
> Prompte Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder.
> 
> ...


Ein  zurück, hat wie gewohnt alles super geklappt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gamer1983 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 14.04.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   geht an *Gamer1983* hab von ihm Freelancer gekauft, lief alles Perfekt!!!!
> 
> Zum Thread



Das gebe ich gerne zurück!!!

Richtig netter Kontakt, Geld war super schnell auf meinem Konto! 

Gerne wieder 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (16. April 2007)

*Blu3storm*

Ein fettes    an Blu3storm!!

Hat mir eine PSP abgekauft. Super freundlich und extrem schnelle Überweisung!   

Gerne wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blu3storm*

positive bewertung für nicknamemj, hab von ihm battlefield vietnam und star wars- republic commando gekauft, alles gut gelaufen, nur wegen den ferien hab ich die spiele erst heute gekriegt!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## RRP (17. April 2007)

*freakyd84*

Hab vom freakyd84 nen gig ram gekauft, sonntag gesagt, dass ichs kaufen will, dienstag angekommen  ich sag mal besser und schneller kann's net laufen... ganz dickes 1A!! 

gruß


PS: Thread --> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5624733&x=6

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (18. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Hatte mit Sackhaar einen Deal im #Pcgames.Alles sauber verlaufen, gibt nen dickes +




mfg. volc

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dominikmr303 (19. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Hatte einen Deal mit "F3liX"

Habe Resident Evil Zero gegen Crash Bandicoot getauscht. Alles ist Super gelaufen. Das Game war sehr schnell bei mir, und war in einem super Zustand !

F3liX  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5606599&x=4

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Sackerl (19. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Ein  für Volcom auch wenns einen die lahme Post auf die Folter gespannt hat.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## battlefielder13 (20. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

  an doceddy,hab ihm meinen ram verkauft,lief alles super und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## F3liX (21. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Habe mit Dominikmr303 Chrash Bandicoot gegen Resident Evil Zero getauscht.
Alles tadellos gelaufen und die Ware war 1A, also   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5606599&x=4

mfg
F3liX

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Ein   für uelzener.
Ich habe Ihm hier einen Speicherriegel verkauft.

Er hat das Geld schnell überwiesen, leider dauerte die Lieferung sehr lange.
Die Post hat da wohl mal wieder gepennt...  

Er war aber sehr kooperativ und geduldig!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## deppgoku (23. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

  Eine positive Bewertung geht an: *Murphy-Sepp*

Er hat meine Unfähigkeit das Packet zum abgemachten Zeitpunkt zur Post zu bringen toleriert.  
Seinerseits wurde der Artikel äußerst schnell geliefert und in tadellosem Zustand abgegeben. Alles in allem eine sehr freundliche Person. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5603552&x=7 

Gruß

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Blu3storm (23. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

Positive Bewertung für darkbrezel. PSP ist in einem Top Zustand, der Versand erfolgte recht schnell (für Käufer kommen die Tage eh immer länger vor).

Danke für das schöne Gerät.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (23. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

ein   für *hibbicon* er hat mir Serious Sam 2 abgekauft!... sehr zu empfehlen.. freundlich usw!! so wie man sich dat vorstellt ne? ich hoffe er hat spaß daran .(am spiel)

gruß sandman2003

*Eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (24. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*



			
				sandman2003 am 23.04.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   für *hibbicon* er hat mir Serious Sam 2 abgekauft!... sehr zu empfehlen.. freundlich usw!! so wie man sich dat vorstellt ne? ich hoffe er hat spaß daran .(am spiel)
> 
> gruß sandman2003



Kann ich nur zurückgeben . Top Qualität und Preis:  


Und noch ein    an Spcial. 
Er hat mir für ein paar Kröten große Datenpackete aus dem Netz geladen und auf DVD gebrannt. Sehr netter Kontakt und guter Service.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (28. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

ein dickes    an *tobyan* ware war schnell da. netter user.......    
und nochmal sorry das es mit der überweisung solange gedauert hat  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Phil4CB (28. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*

+ an AVENGA! hat mir Vampires abgekauft und supi schnell gezahlt!   TOP

*Eingetragen*


----------



## trinity_reloaded (29. April 2007)

*AW*

ein dickes plus an *Zapped* für sein starcraft:broodwar   
*sehr freundlich
*viele bilder der packung gemacht
*sehr schön verpackt/gepolstert
*jederzeit wieder  

/edit: hier link zum thread (antwort kam per pm):
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5618426&x=2

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zapped (30. April 2007)

*Aw: Aw*



			
				trinity_reloaded am 29.04.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes plus an *Zapped* für sein starcraft:broodwar
> *sehr freundlich
> *viele bilder der packung gemacht
> *sehr schön verpackt/gepolstert
> ...



Kann ich nur zurückgeben.   
Das Geld war sehr schnell auf meinem Konto.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## crackajack (30. April 2007)

*SoSchautsAus*

Habe *SoSchautsAus* Quake4 und Men of Valor verkauft.

Kommunikation fand per o-mail statt.
lief   


*Eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. April 2007)

*AW: SoSchautsAus*



			
				crackajack am 30.04.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe *SoSchautsAus* Quake4 und Men of Valor verkauft.
> 
> Kommunikation fand per o-mail statt.
> lief


Und von mir gibts Retour für eine stressfreie Transaktion mit *crackajack* ein dickes   

SSA

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (30. April 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*



			
				eXitus64 am 28.04.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an *tobyan* ware war schnell da. netter user.......
> und nochmal sorry das es mit der überweisung solange gedauert hat




  zurück, das mit der Überweisung war ja net schlimm   

ebenfalls sehr nett

jedenfalls  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (30. April 2007)

*Bewertung*

ein   

an passitheRock

hab ihm Vista abgekauft


hier noch der link

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5646627

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: freakyd84*



			
				Phil4CB am 28.04.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> + an AVENGA! hat mir Vampires abgekauft und supi schnell gezahlt!   TOP



  zurück. ware in ordnung und schnell angekommen. so soll es sein. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## kolobix (3. Mai 2007)

*Bewertung*

  für Mastercat! 
Hab ihm eine Grafikkarte abgekauft siehe hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5652748&mid=5655995#5655995

Vielen Dank   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Mastercat (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				kolobix am 03.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> für Mastercat!
> Hab ihm eine Grafikkarte abgekauft siehe hier:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5652748&mid=5655995#5655995
> 
> Vielen Dank




   für kolobix!
super schnelle zahlung!!! sehr guter und netter kontakt!!!


*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

*Anbei* bekommt ein dickes   , es lief alles bestens!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tls (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Ein ganz schnuckliges    für hibbicon.
Er hat mir jede Menge PSP Spiele für 75 E abgekauft

*Eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				tls am 04.05.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz schnuckliges    für hibbicon.
> Er hat mir jede Menge PSP Spiele für 75 E abgekauft



Ein    zurück. Sehr netter Kontakt und hat die Ware schon geliefert, bevor ich das Geld überwiesen hatte. Danke für dein Vertrauen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Anbei (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				Dumbi am 03.05.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> *Anbei* bekommt ein dickes   , es lief alles bestens!


Dumbi bekommt von mir ebenfalls ein dickes   

Ich habe mit ihm getauscht aus diesen  Thread

Sehr freundlicher Kontakt per OM, jederzeit wieder. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DH4ever (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Auch von mir geht ein dickes    an *Dumbi* - sehr flott und freundlich. Und endlich mal wieder Drakan spielen!

Außerdem auch noch an *mdag1* ein    für den freundlichen Kontakt und die schnelle Lieferung von Nfs 3 und Test Drive 4.


Vielen Dank nochmal an alle beide!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DRF1976 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Ein    für *doceddy*.
Geld war heute da,lief alles schön unkompliziert.
Gerne wieder!!
DRF1976

*Eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				m3k am 11.05.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine positive Bewertung für *FlosseHH* bitte. Sehr schnelle Überweisung .


Eine positive Bewertung für m3k! Mittwoch das Geld überwiesen, Freitag die Ware da, top!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## kolobix (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei      für *jack-ulm30*! Sehr nett, schnell und alles wie beschrieben.
Vielen vielen Dank    
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5686893&x=13

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sliCR (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an el-preidente.

Habe ein Mainboard von ihm gekauft.. lief alles top 

Link:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5676069&x=13

*Eingetragen*


----------



## el-preidente (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sliCR am 14.05.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an el-preidente.
> 
> Habe ein Mainboard von ihm gekauft.. lief alles top
> 
> ...



 an sliCR

netter kontakt, sehr schnelle bezahlung 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DRF1976 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *olstyle*.
Geld war heute da und auch hier lief alles schön
unkompliziert!!
GRUSS
DRF1976

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DRF1976 am 14.05.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *olstyle*.
> Geld war heute da und auch hier lief alles schön
> unkompliziert!!
> GRUSS
> DRF1976


Ein   zurück für *DRF1976* .
Der Fred dazu:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5698950&page=1

*Eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *DRF1976*. habe von ihm eine cpu gekauft. sehr schnelle lieferung, gut verpackt und netter verkäufter

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TIGER1 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Cryptic-Ravage   

Lief alles super.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

TAPO

hat mir ein Spiel verkauft. Wow, schneller und besser geht´s bei amazon und co auch nicht. Thx

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TIGER1 am 15.05.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage
> 
> Lief alles super.



Die beiden Games (Doom 3 + SWAT 4) kamen heute gut verpackt an!
1a, weiter so!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *m3k* er hat mir "The Moment of Silence" verkauft und blitzschnell geliefert.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Gunter. Er hat mier hier

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5684120&x=9

meine Geforce 7800 abgekauft. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				Kreon am 16.05.2007 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> TAPO
> 
> hat mir ein Spiel verkauft. Wow, schneller und besser geht´s bei amazon und co auch nicht. Thx


Dir auch eine positive Bewertung, Geld war schnell da und der Kontakt war freundlich, gerne wieder!

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Sodelle, mal wieder^^ ein   für *Night_Wolf_2100*. Eigentlich muss ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, er ist ja schon ein Stammkunde.   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Horus21 (19. Mai 2007)

*Positive Bewertung für darkbrezel*

Ein dickes    an darkbrezel!!! Er hat mir DoA 4 verkauft und die Ware ist in einem sehr guten Zustand. Versand und Kontakt waren auch toll.

Danke!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für darkbrezel*

Ein    an *Hombre3000* ,er kann nicht nur tolle Fotos machen,sondern ist auch zuverlässig beim Tauschen  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Positive Berwertung an: Marco022*



			
				ich98 am 19.05.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal    an *Marco022*




Von mir auch ein  für Marco022.

Habe ein Mainboard & CPU von ihm gekauft, Versand war schnell und alles versprochene wurde geliefert.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Positive Berwertung an: Marco022*

Ich habe Stalker von *Herbboy* gekauft. Hat alles super geklappt, schneller Versand,...  also   .

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Positive Berwertung an: Marco022*



			
				einhirn am 21.05.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Stalker von *Herbboy* gekauft. Hat alles super geklappt, schneller Versand,...  also   .





auch von mir alles bestens - geld prompt geschickt  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (22. Mai 2007)

*Horus21*

Von mir gibt es auch ein TOP    an Horus21. 
Er hat mir DoA4 abgekauft. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt und schnelle Abwicklung!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

ein    für *quacksalberr*

er hat mir jedi outcast verkauft!! alles prima!

danke nochmal an ihn!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## sagichnet (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

Ein dickes    an rem5thnov.

Sehr netter Kontakt und schneller Versand!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## rem5thnov (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*



			
				sagichnet am 23.05.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an rem5thnov.
> 
> Sehr netter Kontakt und schneller Versand!



 das gleiche  für sagichnet 
Schnelle und reubungslose Geldtransaktion mit schneller Absprache.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Metaltyp (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

Ein    an quacksalberr - ich habe von ihm Max Payne 1&2 gekauft. Schneller Versand und sonst auch sehr gut.

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5717945&mid=5738795#5738795

mfg Metaltyp


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Mai 2007)

*battlefielder13 - Cryptic-Ravage*

Einmal *POSITIV* für _battlefielder13_.

Habe ihm die CE von Hitman - Blood Money abgekauft.
Siehe hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5733568&x=5

Netter Kontakt und sehr schneller Versand. Besten Dank!  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dumbi am 18.05.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodelle, mal wieder^^ ein   für *Night_Wolf_2100*. Eigentlich muss ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, er ist ja schon ein Stammkunde.
> 
> *Eingetragen*



Und ein  an *Dumbi* 
Was soll man noch schreiben, er hat sicherlich schon alles bekommen was man als Bewertung geben kann 



Trotzdem noch *EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## battlefielder13 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: battlefielder13 - Cryptic-Ravage*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 24.05.2007 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal *POSITIV* für _battlefielder13_.
> 
> Habe ihm die CE von Hitman - Blood Money abgekauft.
> Siehe hier:
> ...



Jo auch ne positive an Cryptic-Ravage .


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Zapped (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Steffen1988 der mir  Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars Kane Edition verkauft hat.



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## rem5thnov (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*



			
				rem5thnov am 23.05.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> sagichnet am 23.05.2007 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkauft wurde Jedi Knight Gold
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5668454&x=7


----------



## d-Fame (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

@ Marco022

Gute Ware, guter Preis, schneller Versand und netter Kontakt!

 DANKE  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5700752&mid=5701350#5701350


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

Ein   an tiefkühlpizza. Trotz einiger Schwierigkeiten, die er allerdings nicht zu verantworten hatte, hat der Kauf im Endeffekt dennoch reibungslos geklappt und die Ware funktioniert. 

*Edit Rabowke: eingetragen!*


*Edit bierchen: Schön, dass der feine Herr wenigstens seine Bewertung gleich eingetragen hat. -.-*


----------



## eXitus64 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

ein dickes   an *martinroessler* habe im 2games abgekauft .... 


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Martinroessler (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Horus21*



			
				eXitus64 am 31.05.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes   an *martinroessler* habe im 2games abgekauft ....



Das   geb ich gern zurück lief alles bestens, wie immer! (Abwicklung lief übrigens per ICQ   )


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## tobyan (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Horus21*

ein    an *expredator* 

er hat mir hier 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5746206&x=0

seinen Router verkauft. Sehr schneller Versand. Sehr hilfsbereit!!!!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## darkbrezel (1. Juni 2007)

*Tausch mit marwin756*

Ich gebe ein    an marwin756 für ein sehr gutes und schnelles Tauschgeschäft. Sehr freundlich und wie oben geschrieben sehr schnell... 
               

Gerne wieder!!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## tiefkuehlpizza (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*

Auch von mir ein dickes    für Rabowke, zum Glück ist im Endeffekt doch alles glattgelaufen 



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## expredator (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*

von mir auch ein   *tobyan*, der das geld sofort überwiesen hat. sehr zuverlässiger kaufpartner



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## marwin756 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*



			
				darkbrezel am 01.06.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe ein    an marwin756 für ein sehr gutes und schnelles Tauschgeschäft. Sehr freundlich und wie oben geschrieben sehr schnell...
> 
> 
> Gerne wieder!!



Gebe an darkbrezel auch ein   
Hat alles    geklappt.
Super ! Ebenfalls gerne wieder !


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*



			
				expredator am 01.06.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch ein   *tobyan*, der das geld sofort überwiesen hat. sehr zuverlässiger kaufpartner


Auch von mir ein dickes   für Tobian. Sehr schnelle Lieferung und guter Zustand. Immer wieder gerne.



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## greenday5 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*

an dieser stelle eion fettes     für  	User919
er hat mir einen gesperrten steam account untergejubelt!  
Ich hatte ihm dafür TDU und KOTR2 gegeben!  wirklich sehr schade, dass manche dieses Forum so missbrauchen


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*

Riesen    an Doc_Holiday, hab von ihm God of War 2 gekauft, alles Spitze und vor allem eine extrem schnelle Lieferung  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Knabe (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*

Ein dickes    an Lennt. 
Hab ihm meinen Steam-Account verkauft, schnelle Überweisung und sehr netter Kollege  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Steffen1988 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Zapped hat von mir ein PC Spiel abgekauft. Es verlief Klasse! Sehr schnelle Überweisung. 1+


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## TAPO (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Hi,
einmal positiv an *m3k*  
Ich habe mit ihm eine DVD getauscht Link
Alles lief bestens ab (Kontakt, Versand, Objekt einfach spitze)

Mfg Tapo


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Lennt (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tausch mit marwin756*



			
				Knabe am 06.06.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an Lennt.
> Hab ihm meinen Steam-Account verkauft, schnelle Überweisung und sehr netter Kollege


Da kann ich nur ein   zurückgeben 

...alter Schleimer  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Jay-Py (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *Beetlejuice666*

Habe ihm *hier* Battlefield 2 verkauft.

Schnelle Überweisung, gerne wieder.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Jay-Py (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und noch ein dickes    für *ich98*

Habe ihm *hier* _Colin McRae 2005_ und _GT Legends_ verkauft.

Ebenfalls schnelle Überweisung, auch gerne wieder.



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## SuicideVampire (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Pleifuss*, allein schon für seine Geduld mit meiner spinnerten Bank...



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## TAPO (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
eine positive Bewertung an *Mr-R2D2*  
Ich habe eine Grafikkarte von ihm gekauft!
Kontakt, Versand, Grafikkarte, alles auper gelaufen!

Link

Mfg Tapo



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 09.06.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> eine positive Bewertung an *Mr-R2D2*
> Ich habe eine Grafikkarte von ihm gekauft!
> Kontakt, Versand, Grafikkarte, alles auper gelaufen!
> ...




Ebenso ein    zurück. Hab ihm erst die Ware geschiggt und dann das Geld bekommen, lief alles bestens Geld schnell bekommen. gerne wieder.

Best Regards



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Pleifuss (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				SuicideVampire am 08.06.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *Pleifuss*, allein schon für seine Geduld mit meiner spinnerten Bank...



ein     an *SuicideVampire* habe an ihm mein LC Power Super Silent 550W Black Edition verkauft, war alles bestens.   gerne wieder hier der Thread Klich mich 

MfG

Pleifuss


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Q20 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an ElvisC4 für die gute Abwicklung und schnellen Versand der X1900 AiW.




*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## annon11 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi

Ein    für *Steffen1988* .Verlief alles ohne Probleme.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5779793&x=7



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Jay-Py (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Gunter* dem ich *hier* die Gothic3 - Collectors Edition verkauf habe.



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Steffen1988 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				annon11 am 12.06.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ein    für *Steffen1988* .Verlief alles ohne Probleme.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5779793&x=7



dito 



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## doceddy (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *tobyan*. er hat von mir hardware gekauft, geld war sehr schnell auf meinem konto. sehr netter member



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## sagichnet (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine frage: wird hier auch nochmal eingetragen? o.O


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sagichnet am 13.06.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage: wird hier auch nochmal eingetragen? o.O




seh ich auch so.

warum nicht einfach 1-2 user dazu verdonnert werden hier im kleinanzeigeforum für ordnung zu sorgen und bewertungen eintragen


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an Mr_R2D2. So schnell, wie es bei den Bedingungen (G ging, wurde geliefert, Spiel ist iO. Immer wieder gerne.



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 14.06.2007 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  an Mr_R2D2. So schnell, wie es bei den Bedingungen (G ging, wurde geliefert, Spiel ist iO. Immer wieder gerne.


 

Ebenso ein    zurück, habe mit ihm MoH gegen Oblivion getauscht (Thread finde ich gerade nicht) alles Bestens gelaufen.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## ea06 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für LukAsia ein dickes   war super nett.
Und als er wieder kam aus dem Urlaub kam es nach 2 Tagen an.
.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## marwin756 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht auch an beetlejuice666 .
Hat alles gut geklappt , auch wenn er erst noch den Multiplayer-Code suchen musste , is am Ende alles gut ausgegangen .

PS :Wird die Liste auf Seie 1 eigentlich noch aktualisiert ?


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## bierchen (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 13.06.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> sagichnet am 13.06.2007 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seht der Wahrheit ins Auge. Die Sternträger sind faule, alte Säcke und völlig unfähig. Schaffen es noch nicht einmal, die Liste halbwegs nach dem ABC zu erstellen.

Revolution! Nieder mit der Miss- und Vetternwirtschaft! Alle Macht dem Volk!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marwin756 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 16.06.2007 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 15.06.2007 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marwin756 - anm. der Red.


----------



## tobyan (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    zurück an doceddy! zeug war schnell da.  

P.S.: da hat meine bank wol ausnahmsweise nen guten tag gehabt  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## LukAsia (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				ea06 am 14.06.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Für LukAsia ein dickes   war super nett.
> Und als er wieder kam aus dem Urlaub kam es nach 2 Tagen an.



Auch ein dickes PLUS an ea06!
Ein sehr ehrlicher und netter Tauschpartner!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Sgod am 17.06.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> WANTED hat mir ein Datenkabel verkauft. Super schneller Versand, alles bestens. Dickes    !



ein    an Sgod !!! Alles ohne Probleme

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sliCR (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von WANTED über ebay Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.
Netter Kontakt, schneller Versand!
Ein ganz klares  
Link:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5770313&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sliCR am 18.06.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von WANTED über ebay Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.
> Netter Kontakt, schneller Versand!
> Ein ganz klares
> Link:
> ...


Auch ein klares   
Keine Probleme + schnelle Bezahlung   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein weiteres ** an *Cryptic-Ravage*.

Hab ihm Infernal  verkauft. Da ich mit ihm schon mehrere Geschäfte getätigt habe, ließ ich ihn "auf Rechnung" bezahlen was wunderbar geklappt hat.

Gerne wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 18.06.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiteres ** an *Cryptic-Ravage*.
> 
> Hab ihm Infernal  verkauft. Da ich mit ihm schon mehrere Geschäfte getätigt habe, ließ ich ihn "auf Rechnung" bezahlen was wunderbar geklappt hat.
> 
> Gerne wieder!




Kann mich nur anschliessen! Superschnell und freundlich wie immer!    
Besten Dank!!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine Postive Berwertung für rednose32 er hat das Geld schnell überwiesen     

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5773688&x=4

*Eingetragen*


----------



## battlefielder13 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

patsche hat mir Gothic1+2+3 und das Gothic 3 Strategiebuch verkauft und ich muss sagen ,dass das ein echt schneller Versand und ein netter Kontakt war,also eine Positve an patsche .

*Eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				battlefielder13 am 19.06.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche hat mir Gothic1+2+3 und das Gothic 3 Strategiebuch verkauft und ich muss sagen ,dass das ein echt schneller Versand und ein netter Kontakt war,also eine Positve an patsche .



   für battlefielder13
, sehr fixe überweisung, netter kontakt, so wünscht man sichs   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5790847&x=4

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *TAPO*, dem ich *hier* meine Two Worlds - Royal Edidtion verkauft habe.

Schnelle Überweisung des Kaufbetrags.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Nifty73*, dem ich *hier* mein Oblivion verkauft habe.

Schnelle Überweisung des Kaufbetrags.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für Jay-Py,superschnelle und korrekte abwicklung   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5779899

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Daniel030 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jan2006 bekommt von mir ein dickes +!
Hat von mit Stalker gekauft, super schnelle Überweisung!!

Big Thx
Daniel030

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein echt spitzen grüne Daumen  Bewertung an *Jay-Py* !!!
Ich habe ihm Two Worlds CE abgekauft.
Link
Super freundlich. Sehr schnelle Lieferung. Einfach so wie es sein muss!

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Dumbi.Tausch ging schnell und nett über die Bühne.Gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				undergrounderX am 22.06.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Dumbi.Tausch ging schnell und nett über die Bühne.Gerne wieder


Und ein    zurück, alles bestens!   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   geht an *F3liX* hab ihm *hier* C&C Feuersturm abgekauft, lief alles bestens!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## F3liX (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Martinroessler am 23.06.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   geht an *F3liX* hab ihm *hier* C&C Feuersturm abgekauft, lief alles bestens!



  zurück, 
hat alles bestens geklappt!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *Tobyan*. Extrem schnelle Überweisung. Gerne wieder  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Onlinestate (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Mr-R2D2 für die MX518

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Onlinestate am 23.06.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Mr-R2D2 für die MX518



ebenso zurück

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jan2006 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Daniel030 am 21.06.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jan2006 bekommt von mir ein dickes +!
> Hat von mit Stalker gekauft, super schnelle Überweisung!!
> 
> Big Thx
> ...



das + kann ich nur zurückgeben super Zustand, netter Kontakt - was will man mehr?! 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## rem5thnov (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

EIn  für  MrdDephouse. Er hat bei mir Herr der Ringe Online gekauft.
Geld war schnell, online überwiesen. Und der Kontakt war nett.
Alles knorke. Danke.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

    für Daniel030

super netter kontakt und schnelle lieferung, kann ich nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5802230&x=10

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Daniel030 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

   für patsche 

Blitzschnelle Überweisung, einfach nur zuverlässig der Mann!  

Daniel030 sagt Big Thx

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5802230&x=10 [/quote]

*Eingetragen*


----------



## maxpayne01 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  gibts für *MsDosFan* von mir. er hat sogar alles persönlich abgeholt.

1A handelspartner! 

edit: fast den link vergessen -> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5745218

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MrDeephouse (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				rem5thnov am 25.06.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> EIn  für  MrdDephouse. Er hat bei mir Herr der Ringe Online gekauft.
> Geld war schnell, online überwiesen. Und der Kontakt war nett.
> Alles knorke. Danke.



das gebe ich gerne zurück! - schnelle Lieferung - 1A Verpackung und Kontakt !

für rem5thnov :  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MsDosFan (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				maxpayne01 am 27.06.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ein  gibts für *MsDosFan* von mir. er hat sogar alles persönlich abgeholt.
> 
> 1A handelspartner!
> 
> edit: fast den link vergessen -> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5745218



Ebenfalls großes  für *maxpayne01*! Abholung hat super geklappt. Hat sogar geholfen, die Sachen ins Auto zu tragen. Auch hab ich noch etwas mehr bekommen, als abgemacht! *Super Leistung und gerne wieder!*

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=5745218


*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 23.06.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an *Tobyan*. Extrem schnelle Überweisung. Gerne wieder




ein    zurück, alles läuft klasse und auch der versand ging zügig 

P.S. wer hätte von ihm denn was anderes erwartet  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rastamen (29. Juni 2007)

*undergrounderX*

Für  undergrounderX  ein   für den guten Kontakt ,  die reibungslose Abwicklung und den schnellen Versand von Prey   .

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5811121

*Eingetragen*


----------



## bmwboyxx7 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Xiroi ist super.           
TOP der beste hat sehr schnell die Ware geschickt.Vielen Dank.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## undergrounderX (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: undergrounderX*



			
				Rastamen am 29.06.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Für  undergrounderX  ein   für den guten Kontakt ,  die reibungslose Abwicklung und den schnellen Versand von Prey   .
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5811121


Das    geb ich zurück ,alles optimal gelaufen  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				deadeye4656 am 03.07.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit *marwin756* PS2 Spiele getauscht. Alles kein Problem, Kommunikation war super, Spiel war super schnell da. Also:    für marwin756



All das kann man auch auf *deadeye4656* zurückführen .
Also :  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MadBaer (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Super Kontakt, gerne wieder Daniel030    

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5832856&x=6

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Daniel030 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				MadBaer am 05.07.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Kontakt, gerne wieder Daniel030
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5832856&x=6




Ebenfalls ein fettes      an MadBaer für seinen Einkauf!!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein  geht an *HeerDerSpiele*. Schneller Versand und vom Zustand her praktisch Neuware.
Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5832850&mid=5852191#5852191

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein  für *MadBaer* für die reibungslose und freundliche Abwicklung 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Xiroi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*



			
				bmwboyxx7 am 30.06.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Xiroi ist super.
> TOP der beste hat sehr schnell die Ware geschickt.Vielen Dank.



Das geb ich zurück. Lief alles prima. Ein    für bmwboyxx7

Thread dazu: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5819677&x=17

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (8. Juli 2007)

*HerrderSpiele*

Super deal  

* eingetragen von mir *


----------



## patsche (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*

    für Alex

super schnelle abwicklung netter kontakt   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5844486&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*



			
				patsche am 10.07.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> für Alex
> 
> super schnelle abwicklung netter kontakt
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5844486&x=8



kann nur das selbe für den Käufer sagen...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*

ein  für Marwin756. Nett, schneller als ich (Kunststück  ) gute 
Wa(h)re. Immer wieder gern.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*



			
				Zubunapy am 10.07.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ein  für Marwin756. Nett, schneller als ich (Kunststück  ) gute
> Wa(h)re. Immer wieder gern.
> *nicht eingetragen*



Auch ein    an Zubunapy , beim zweiten mal hatters ja dann hingekreigt    ( er weiss was ich meine )
*nicht eingetragen*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 11.07.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> für Volcom ich hab ihm in diesem Thread Far Cry Battlefield, Vietnam und DTM Race Driver abgekauft.



das kann ich ebenfalls von meinem sehr kulanten handelspartner sagen, nett und schnelle abwicklung. dickes +  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*

ein  für Alex. Sauschneller Versand und nett is er obendrein auch noch 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5844486&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*



			
				Bonez am 11.07.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ein  für Alex. Sauschneller Versand und nett is er obendrein auch noch
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5844486&x=8



das selbst gilt für den Käufer - schnelle Zahlung, gute, freundliche Kommunikation...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gesteini (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*

Ein großer   geht an sandmann2003 für folgenden Verkauf: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5829419&x=9

Sehr zuvorkommend, sehr freundlich, sehr schnell, was will man mehr. Danke nochmal.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: HerrderSpiele*

Ein    an *HeerDerSpiele* , Ware in sehr gutem Zustand , sehr freundlich , das Päckchen ist dann auch beim zweiten Anlauf bei mir gelandet .



*Eingetragen*


----------



## ElvisC4 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Q20 am 10.06.2007 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an ElvisC4 für die gute Abwicklung und schnellen Versand der X1900 AiW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Völlig vergessen, Ein    für Q20 ist ein Top-Käufer, schnelle Zahlung!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein dickes     für derOmega.
Netter und freundlicher kontakt.Absolut reibungslos.
Ich habe  2 TFTs an ihm verkauft:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5808526&x=18*

Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

ein fettes    an ElvisC4

er hat mir eine Festplatte verkauft. schnelle Lieferung, gerne wider.


*Eingetragen*


----------



## ElvisC4 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 17.07.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ein fettes    an ElvisC4
> 
> er hat mir eine Festplatte verkauft. schnelle Lieferung, gerne wider.



Auch ein dickes    für tobyan. Schnell bezahlt, gern wieder!!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Thomsn (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *olstyle*. Ich habe hier eine Grafikkarte von ihm gekauft und alles lief perfekt! 

Thomsn

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Thomsn am 18.07.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *olstyle*. Ich habe hier eine Grafikkarte von ihm gekauft und alles lief perfekt!
> 
> Thomsn


Warte doch erst mal ob sie läuft  .

Natürlich auch ein  zurück an *Thomsn*.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## derOmega (18. Juli 2007)

*Nifty73*

Nifty73 bekommt auch ne fette 1+  
Lief wirklich alles wunderbar, sehr nett - also nur weiter zu empfelen 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## ElvisC4 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein extrem dickes    für crackajack. Ein vorbildlicher Tauschpartner. Sehr kommunikativ immer wieder gerne!! 

http://www.sftlive.de/?menu=0601&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5845506&x=2

*Eingetragen*


----------



## crackajack (19. Juli 2007)

*ElvisC4*



			
				ElvisC4 am 19.07.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein extrem dickes    für crackajack. Ein vorbildlicher Tauschpartner. Sehr kommunikativ immer wieder gerne!!
> 
> http://www.sftlive.de/?menu=0601&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5845506&x=2


Bin ebenfalls zufrieden, das Lenkrad ist voll funktionstüchtig angekommen: Daher einmal bitte  für *ElvisC4* eintragen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5765048 Darkstar One wechselte durch diesen Kauf als Preisminderer den Besitzer.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: ElvisC4*

ein    and *Mr-R2D2* nfs underground 1 und most wanted! alles reibungslos

und auch ein   an *Gesteini* er hat meine maus mx510 genommen

gruß

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: ElvisC4*



			
				sandman2003 am 19.07.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    and *Mr-R2D2* nfs underground 1 und most wanted! alles reibungslos
> 
> 
> 
> gruß




Ebenso ein    an sandman2003, alles super gelaufen.

Hier der Link zum Thread

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5875939&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *Mr-R2D2* von dem ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. abgekauft habe.
Schnelle einwandfreie abwicklung.

Link dazu:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5875939&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Nifty73 am 20.07.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    für *Mr-R2D2* von dem ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. abgekauft habe.
> Schnelle einwandfreie abwicklung.
> 
> Link dazu:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5875939&x=8



Ebenso ein    an Nifty73! Alles sauber abgelaufen

*Eingetragen*


----------



## jupp009 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes    für "Beetlejuice666"

Spiele getauscht, sehr freundlich und vertrauenswürdig!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## greenday5 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes    an DerHerrDerSpiele!
ich habe zwei spiele gegen eine simpsons dvd box getauscht, warte aber seit drei wochen auf die ware! 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an tommyh, der mir in diesem thread swat 4 gold edition und joint operations verkauft hat. ware schnell versendet und in ordnung. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tommyh (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Avenga am 25.07.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> an tommyh, der mir in diesem thread swat 4 gold edition und joint operations verkauft hat. ware schnell versendet und in ordnung.





das kann ich nur zurückgeben avenga hat das geld sofort überwiesen und es lief reibungslos ab...  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				gamerschwein am 26.07.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Mr-R2D2, für ein w700i .
> Sauschneller Versand




Ebenso ein    an gamerschwein. Ich verkaufte ihm ein W700i in diesem Thread 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5889151&x=5

Geld wurde fix überwiesen.

MfG

*Eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes   für *Pleifuss*
Ich habe von ihm PC Teile aus diesem Thread (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5859966&x=28) gekauft.
Der Versand war sehr sehr schnell, die Ware fast in einem Neuzustand und der Kontakt allgemein auch sehr freundlich 

Jederzeit gerne wieder Pleifuss 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Pleifuss (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch ein dickes    an *bmwbasti* wie im Zittat habe ihm mein 939 Sys verkauft. lief alles sehr gut. gerne wieder   

MfG

Pleifuss




			
				bmwbasti am 27.07.2007 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes   für *Pleifuss*
> Ich habe von ihm PC Teile aus diesem Thread (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5859966&x=28) gekauft.
> Der Versand war sehr sehr schnell, die Ware fast in einem Neuzustand und der Kontakt allgemein auch sehr freundlich
> 
> Jederzeit gerne wieder Pleifuss



*Eingetragen*


----------



## gamesfan1988 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Nifty73*
Hab bei ihm eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte bestellt und es hat alles wunderbar geklappt, siehe den Thread dazu http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5891705

MfG

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   geht zurück an * gamesfan1988 *
Schnelle freundliche abwicklung.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (2. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an *Jan2006* er hat mir seine Karte verkauft.

Verdammt schnelle Lieferung!!! Gerne wieder


Der Link:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5915056&x=11

*Eingetragen*


----------



## besitzerer (2. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an mimimaster!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				besitzerer am 02.08.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an mimimaster!


Das kann ich nur erwidern.
 an besitzerer (habe ihm C&C3 verkauft).

*Eingetragen*


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (3. August 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

olstyle 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für * mimiMaster * 
Einwandfreie und schnelle transaktion!

Gekauft habe ich GRAW 2:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5901852&x=3

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Nifty73 am 03.08.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für * mimiMaster *
> Einwandfreie und schnelle transaktion!
> 
> Gekauft habe ich GRAW 2:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5901852&x=3


Auch von meiner Seite bin ich voll zufrieden mit der Transaktion.
  an *Nifty73*!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *Nifty73* ....... ware war schnell da. sehr netter user. gerne wieder. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (4. August 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 03.08.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle


  zurück für *The_Linux_Pinguin*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein fettes    an *Nifty73*, hardware kam sehr schnell, außerdem ist er ein sehr netter User!!!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jan2006 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 02.08.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes    an *Jan2006* er hat mir seine Karte verkauft.
> 
> Verdammt schnelle Lieferung!!! Gerne wieder
> 
> ...


kann ich nur zurück geben. Großen  an *tobyan* Geld war super schnell da, sehr gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Lob an tommyh   
Freundliche Abwicklung und Ware in top Qualität zum kleinen Preis 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gesteini (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner anschließen.   

freundlicher unkomplizierter Kontakt, schneller und günstiger Versand und das Wichtigste: 1A Ware

Danke nochmal an tommyh.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein    für  *tobyan* 
Schnell und freundlich.Hat alles prima gepasst.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe *Ztyla* meine alte graka verkauft! Lief super ab! Ein    dafür!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 positive bewertung für *tommyh*, hat mir wieder zwei spiele in einwandfreiem zustand verkauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein    an *eXitus64*
Netter user,kann man nur empfehlen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## DoktorX (8. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 Slup
Alles Tiptop.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Slup (8. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DoktorX am 08.08.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Slup
> Alles Tiptop.



 DoktorX dem kann ich mich anschließen.



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## grammatikfreak (10. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für Jan2006. Hat alles bestens funktionert. Gute Kommunikation, schneller und sauberer Verseand. (OCZ 2GB Kit.)
Immer wieder.
grammtikfreak


EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Jan2006 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				grammatikfreak am 10.08.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> für Jan2006. Hat alles bestens funktionert. Gute Kommunikation, schneller und sauberer Verseand. (OCZ 2GB Kit.)
> Immer wieder.
> grammtikfreak



gute Kommunikation, Geld kam super schnell also nen großen    für *grammtikfreak *



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Jan2006 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

nen dicken    für *peppere* superschnelle abwicklung
gerne wieder



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## Gesteini (13. August 2007)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Noch einen    gibts für *HeerDerSpiele*, hab ihm NFSU2 abgekauft.
Unkomplizierte freundliche Abwicklung und schnelle Lieferung, super.  



EINGETRAGEN


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an tommyh. Nix zu bemängeln 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## tobyan (21. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes    an *Marco022*, netter user

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (21. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dann noch ein ebenso fettes  an *sandman2003*. Hat sehr schnell versendet.

Sorry dass es mit der Überweisung erst auf den zweiten Anlauf geklappt hat!

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *tobyan*

alles wunderbar geklappt.

gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## Harlekin (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Aus folgendem Thread zwei positive Bewertungen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5948587&mid=5963505#5963505

Einmal ein    für Onkel_B  ( hat Klakofes Mattscheibe gekauft)
und einmal    für Hyperhorn ( hat den Pentium D 805 und Donny Darko gekauft)

*eingetragen*


----------



## Wildchild666 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

kommt ein bisschen spät, aber    für tommyh 

*eingetragen*


----------



## K-H-Metzger (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi
einmal eine Positive Bewertung für          M-A-X
immer gerne wieder


mfg. Karl-Heinz Metzger

*eingetragen*


----------



## Joe_2000 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir eine *positive* Bewertung für *theo12345*.   Hat mir ne Grafikkarte vertickt und ist alles einwandfrei gelaufen!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Mr-R2D2 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal    an andimausi

habe ihm ein w810i verkauft, alle gut gelaufen

Link zum Thread
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5966444&x=11

MfG

*eingetragen*


----------



## m-a-x (27. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine *positive* Bewertung bitte für *K-H-Metzger*.

Netter Kontakt und Geld wurde zügig überwiesen!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## andimausi (27. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an Mr-R2D2

hab das W810i von ihm.
Waren uns am Freitag einig, am Samstag war das Handy da.
Schneller ist nur nach Scotty  )

Link zum Thread:http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5966444&x=11
*
eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht wiedermal an *Harlekin*, der mir einwandfreie Ware sicher verpackt zuschickte: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5948587&x=7

Ansonsten bin ich etwas enttäsucht von HeerDerSpiele. Ich sendete ihm 3(!) Foren-Mails mit der Bitte, eine Bewertung für mich abzugeben. Das erste mal am 8.7., dann mit Link zu diesem Thread noch am 16.7. und 3.8.
--> Keine Bewertung, keine Antwort 
Meine Bewertung hat er bereits am 5.7. erhalten.  

*
eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (28. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für Harlekin 

vllt trag ich das später ein vll auch nicht ;>

* eingetragen * da rp server down


----------



## King-of-Pain (29. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für Harlekin 

auch wensn eh niemand einträgt *g*

*
eingetragen* und denkste


----------



## marwin756 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für *battlefielder13* !
Alles gut geklappt,Versand schnell,Ware in gutem Zustand.

*
eingetragen*


----------



## Manexus (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Der User *Xiroi* macht erhebliche Probleme. Geld kssiert er schön über Vorkasse, aber dann kommt erstmal nichts. Habe dann mit Anzeige gedroht; Dann hat er sich erst gemeldet. Ware noch immer nicht erhalten (vor ca. 4 Wochen habe ich die Bestellung in auftrag gegeben und das Geld überwiesen)
Von mir ein klares minus.   

(es gibt auch offensichtlich andere User, die mit Xiroi Probleme haben; Es hat sich bei mir jemand gemeldet mit ähnlichen Problemen)

*eingetragen*


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

VOn mir ein   an *darkbrezel*! 
Super netter Kontakt, schneller Versand, Ware im sehr gutem Zustand!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein    an*GeBlItZdInGsT*

Sehr freundlicher Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung.

Gerne wieder!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (5. September 2007)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein   für DanFel21!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (6. September 2007)

*Tapo 1+*

Ein    für *Tapo* der mir *hier* ein Spiel abgekauft hat.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (6. September 2007)

*Noxious 1+*

Und noch ein    für *noxious* der mir ebenfalls *hier* ein paar Spiele abgekauft hat.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (6. September 2007)

*AW: Noxious 1+*

Ich habe von Sven1234 einen Zalman Kühler gekauft.  Hat alles super geklappt, also  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Sven1234 (6. September 2007)

*einhirn*

Habe *einhirn* einen Zalman Lüfter verkauft alles super geklappt. 1+

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (7. September 2007)

*AW: Tapo 1+*



			
				Jay-Py am 06.09.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *Tapo* der mir *hier* ein Spiel abgekauft hat.


Hi,
ebenfalls SUPER-POSITIVE-Bewertung an Jay-Py, wie immer super freundlich, super schnell und 1A Ware^^

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Muehlenbichl (7. September 2007)

*littlePCchekka +1 *

Von mir ein dickes    an littlePCchekka. Sehr freundlicher Umgang und sehr schnelle Überweisung! Nur zu empfehlen und gerne wieder  

Gruß

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (7. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ein bisschen spät aber naja^^
Bitte ein großes   an *Chrisomato* , ich habe ihm mein altes Switch verkauft. Schnelle überweisung und freundlicher Kontakt!

Link

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chrisomato (7. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 07.09.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ein bisschen spät aber naja^^
> Bitte ein großes   an *Chrisomato* , ich habe ihm mein altes Switch verkauft. Schnelle überweisung und freundlicher Kontakt!
> 
> ...


Von mir ne auch ne Positive an dich!!!
Super schneller Versand!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## littlePCchekka (7. September 2007)

*Muehlenbichl +1 *



			
				Muehlenbichl am 07.09.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ein dickes    an littlePCchekka. Sehr freundlicher Umgang und sehr schnelle Überweisung! Nur zu empfehlen und gerne wieder
> 
> Gruß



Für Muehlenbichl auch bitte gleich +1. Sehr netter und schneller Handelspartner.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Tarek (8. September 2007)

*AW: Muehlenbichl +1 *

Großes Lob an WANTED. Selten eine so schnelle und perfekte Abwicklung erlebt.


*Eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (8. September 2007)

*AW: Muehlenbichl +1 *



			
				Tarek am 08.09.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Lob an WANTED. Selten eine so schnelle und perfekte Abwicklung erlebt.


Wie abgesprochen am selben Tag das Geld überwiesen 
--TAREK--    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## nahkampfstachel06 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Herbboy*

 an Xiroi
Ware nach mehreren Wochen nicht geliefert!
Anzeige!
ER brach den Kontakt ab!
Nicht zu empfehlen!!!!!  
Ich hoffe dass ich mein geld wiederbekomme^^

*Eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (9. September 2007)

*AW: Noxious 1+*



			
				Jay-Py am 06.09.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein    für *noxious* der mir ebenfalls *hier* ein paar Spiele abgekauft hat.


Ein    zurück an Jay-Py für eine freundliche, schnelle Abwicklung mit Ware in guter Qualität 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tommyh (10. September 2007)

*AW: Noxious 1+*

an noxious

hat mir ein spiel abgekauft, abwicklung war ohne probleme, netter kontakt



*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*battlefielder13* hat hier mit mir getauscht und alles lief zu meiner Zufriedenheit   .

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Rastamen (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an tommyh für den schnellen und reibungslosen Kauf von Call of Yuarez   .

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5954120&x=11

*Eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für muehlenbichl. Habe Bioshock uncut von ihm gekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6008465&x=3

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				EmmasPapa am 13.09.2007 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  für muehlenbichl. Habe Bioshock uncut von ihm gekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6008465&x=3



Ebenfalls an dickes +    an EmmasPapa. Gekauft und bezahlt in einem Atemzug 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mario-naether (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes denke und    einhirn für den reibungslosen ablauf der verhandlungen zu der GeForce 6800

*Eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mario-naether am 14.09.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes denke und    einhirn für den reibungslosen ablauf der verhandlungen zu der GeForce 6800


kann ich nur zurückgeben   
ein   für mario-naether
Thread

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Dario90 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe bei Jan2006 einen Amd X2 4400+ S. 939 gekauft.

Schnelle Lieferung 
Mail Kontakt sehr nett 

Sogar tel. Nummer füe eventuelle Probleme wurde bereitgestellt 

Alles in allem 3 mal    (von 3  )

*Eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (18. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Heng am 17.09.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab von tobyan Windows gekauft.
> Alles super gelaufen, schnelle Lieferung.



Ein    zurück, sehr schnell überwiesen!

Gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (19. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an doceddy. Keine Probleme, alles einfach nur   

*Eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (19. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Zubunapy*. Habe von ihm Ram gekauft. Alles ohne Probleme

*Eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (22. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Beetlejuice666*

Ein dickes PLUS.

Sehr schneller Versand und Artikel wie NEU. Sehr Nett.
Gerne Wieder.



Hier der Link zum Verkaufsthread.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5995644&x=11

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (25. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für 
slayerdaniel

Hab ihm Stromberg Staffel 1 abgekauft und wurde auch sofort geliefert! 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (25. September 2007)

*Nifty73 - Thumb Up*

Ein dickes    für *Nifty73*.

Er hat *hier* "Rainbow Six: Vegas" von mir gekauft.

Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht an *gmwormsi*: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6001868&mid=6021065#6021065

*eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht an *Zubunapy*.
Versand war ok und Kontakt war freundlich.

Habe http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5942084&x=26
von ihm 1GB Ram gekauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Gabbo. Er hat mir Bioshock abgekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6041355&x=2 und sofort bezahlt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Deathangel123* der mir *hier* "Medal Of Honor: Airborne" verkauft hat.

Ware in 1a Zustand, schneller Versand. Gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *p0rnstar* (aka. Mr. Peter North   ) der mir *hier* "Bioshock" verkauft hat.

Alles im Besten Zustand, schnell geliefert, was will man mehr ??? Gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz dickes     für Danielovitch. C&C gekauft, alles Tip Top IO und sauschnell.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				winpml am 26.09.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    geht an *Zubunapy*.
> Versand war ok und Kontakt war freundlich.
> 
> Habe http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5942084&x=26
> von ihm 1GB Ram gekauft.


Gruß zurück. Alles wunderbar. So sehr ich auch suche  , ich finde nix zu meckern. 

*eingetragen *


----------



## Danielovitch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 26.09.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz dickes     für Danielovitch. C&C gekauft, alles Tip Top IO und sauschnell.


Das   geht an Zubunapy zurück, alles super 

*eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für JaniboY-12. Ich habe hier RAM von ihm gekauft

*eingetragen*


----------



## p0rnstar (27. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir ein    an Jay-Py für diesen Deal:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6040132&x=10

*eingetragen*


----------



## gmwormsi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Hyperhorn.
hat alles top geklappt  
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6001868&mid=6021065#6021065

*eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				gmwormsi am 28.09.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an Hyperhorn.
> hat alles top geklappt
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6001868&mid=6021065#6021065
> 
> *eingetragen*



Ein    für Kreon

Habe ihm Stromberg verkauft!

Ein   für bmwbasti

Habe ihm Warcraft Battle Chest verkauft!

Beides nette und unkomplizierte Handelspartner!  

Hier der Thread dazu:  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6029419&x=0

*eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (28. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				slayerdaniel am 28.09.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> gmwormsi am 28.09.2007 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das dicke  kann ich ohne Nachdenken an *slayerdaniel* zurückgeben. Warcraft Battle Chest ist in einem Topzustand angekommen, der Versand war blitzartig und der Kontakt auch recht nett 


Gruß Basti 

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Zubunapy*

sehr netter User!

gerne wieder


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Nifty73 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nifty73 - Thumb Up*



			
				Jay-Py am 25.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    für *Nifty73*.
> 
> Er hat *hier* "Rainbow Six: Vegas" von mir gekauft.
> 
> Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder.




Ebenfalls ein dickes    zurück für *Jay-Py*
Sehr schnelle und freundliche abwicklung,gerne wieder!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Zubunapy (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 29.09.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *Zubunapy*
> 
> sehr netter User!
> 
> ...


Gruß Zurück! Tobyan =   Immer wieder gern

*eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				EmmasPapa am 26.09.2007 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für Gabbo. Er hat mir Bioshock abgekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6041355&x=2 und sofort bezahlt.
> 
> *eingetragen*


ein  zurück an EmmasPapa  
alles bestens



Spoiler



und ein  für die originelle verpackung 



*eingetragen* -_aber für tolle Verpackungen gibt's kein extra Däumchen^^_


----------



## EmmasPapa (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Gabbo am 29.09.2007 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und ein  für die originelle verpackung



 Hast wohl Angst bekommen


----------



## JaniboY-12 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für einhirn,
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=5967524&mid=6056435#6056435

Dankeschön

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Mal ne Frage: Kann man sich auch selbst negativ bewerten?  

Das mag unsinnig klingen. Aber da ich mich grad total dusselig angestellt habe und außerdem die letzten Deals nicht grade reibungslos verliefen (ich werde vom Glück verfolgt, bin aber leider schneller  ), ist mir dieser Gedanke gekommen.

Also fairer Weise ein   an mich selbst. Man sollte schließlich ehrlich sein   und zu seinen Fehlern stehen 

_KONNAITNedit: Nicht dass deine Selbstkritik nicht lobenswert wäre, aber ich denke das System, dass nur Käufer und Verkäufer sich gegenseitig bewerten können, hat sich bewährt und macht auch Sinn. Und solange andere kein Problem mit deiner Dusseligkeit haben, was offensichtlich der Fall ist, scheint ja immer noch alles im grünen Bereich zu sein. _

OK. Aber es musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## darkbrezel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an firewalker2k

Habe ihm eine DVD-Box abgekauft...

Sehr freundlich und schnell! 

Gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## firewalker2k (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch dickes  an darkbrezel  Schnell bezahlt, wunderbar ^^

Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6045000

PS: Der Avater hätte einen eigenen  verdient  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für Hyperhorn dank extrem schneller Überweisung.
Kann ich nur empfelen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## xarek (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hab mit tobyan psp spiele getauscht und es hat alles reibungslos funktioniert! 
jeder zeit wieder.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *tobyan*. habe meine wakü + geld gegen seine psp getauscht. alles verlief reibungslos, wie immer halt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein     für Evil-p3t!!!
Die Ware is im super zustand.  
Ausserdem hat er meinen wunsch berücksichtigt, die Grafikkarte abzuschicken obwohl er seine neue noch nicht bestellt hatte. 
Kann ich empfelen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				xarek am 04.10.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mit tobyan psp spiele getauscht und es hat alles reibungslos funktioniert!
> jeder zeit wieder.




ein    zurück, ebenfalls gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 04.10.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an *tobyan*. habe meine wakü + geld gegen seine psp getauscht. alles verlief reibungslos, wie immer halt.




ein    zurück

*eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein grosses  an *Snake999888*. Das Geld war innerhalb eines Tages ueberwiesen. Sowas sieht man gerne.


Vinc

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *WANTED* von dem ich Company of Heroes gekauft habe.Schnelle abwicklung und freundlich.

*eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				Nifty73 am 06.10.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    für *WANTED* von dem ich Company of Heroes gekauft habe.Schnelle abwicklung und freundlich.


Auch ein dickes    an Nifty73 für das Company fo Heroes "Geschäft"  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein diiiiiiiiickes  für OBluefireO!!!!!!
Sofort montagmorgen losgeschickt und dienstag (also heute) schon da.  
Eigentlich müsste er noch ein   für sein sehr fairen Preis bekommen den er gemacht hat.
So solls sein, gerne gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## OBluefireO (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein dickes    hoch für *Dante666*! 

Sehr schnelle Überweisung, extrem netter User -> sofort wieder!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Das übliche  an Dumbi. Man dankt 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## Dumbi (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 09.10.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das übliche  an Dumbi. Man dankt
> 
> *---eingetragen---*


Aye, *DJ_of_Borg* bekommt natürlich ebenfalls ein    ! 




*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Nurgler* der mir hier einen Kühler abgekauft hat.
Trotz Wochenende war das Geld innerhalb von einem Tag da.




*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für o0Miller0o .... http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6074825



*eingetragen*


----------



## Myrkvidr (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Herbboy*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6059428


Sehr nett, schneller Versand & gute Verpackung!




*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Myrkvidr am 11.10.2007 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Herbboy*
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6059428
> 
> ...




überweisung war prompt da, nix zu meckern.   

hoffe, dass die karte auch 100% funktioniert   



*eingetragen*


----------



## o0Miller0o (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an  	EmmasPapa! Geld war in kürzester Zeit bei mir 

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				gamerschwein am 09.10.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für tobyan , hat bei der Bezahlung zwar kleinere Komplikationen gegeben , waren aber glaube ich meine Schuld
> 
> *eingetragen*



ein    zurück

Ach ja, vtl. war es auch meine Schuld   

Naja nichts genaues weiss man nicht 


*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

ein   für Punti76. Zwei DVDs gekauft, beide in Topzustand, einer sogar noch verschweißt. Nichts zu meckern, nett, schnell. Alles IO

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Blumenhund* für den Verkauf von STALKER, insbesondere für den guten Zustand des Spiels und die solide Verpackung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht an *Dante66*6 zurück, der mir eine CPU verkauft hat: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6001868&x=28

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nurgler (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 10.10.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Nurgler* der mir hier einen Kühler abgekauft hat.
> Trotz Wochenende war das Geld innerhalb von einem Tag da.
> 
> 
> ...




Und ein klares  für olstyle. Schneller Versand trotz Vorkasse.

* eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal positiv   an *Dominikmr303* ich habe ihm ein paar DVD's verkauft!
Link

Alles bestens!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Metaltyp (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Jeweils ein dickes Lob an *tk4ger* und *Rastamen*. 
Sehr flinker Versand, trotz Vorkasse - hat ganz einfach reibungslos geklappt!
Die Beiden haben mir Prey und Call of Juarez verkauft.

hier der Link
(siehe weiter unten)

mfg Metaltyp



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Rastamen (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Metaltyp am 19.10.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeweils ein dickes Lob an *tk4ger* und *Rastamen*.
> Sehr flinker Versand, trotz Vorkasse - hat ganz einfach reibungslos geklappt!
> Die Beiden haben mir Prey und Call of Juarez verkauft.
> 
> ...




Von mir ein    zurück an Metaltyp für die absolut schnellste Überweisung die ich bis jetzt hatte  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Dominikmr303 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 17.10.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal positiv   an *Dominikmr303* ich habe ihm ein paar DVD's verkauft!
> Link
> 
> ...




Lob zurück. Eine Positive Bewertung für den "TAPO"    . Habe bei ihm 4 Dvd's gekauft superschneller Versand und DvD's sind TOP.

So muss das sein   Alles bestens.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6069116&x=3


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Dante666 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz klares  an CBFD.
Ich hab nach knapp 3 Wochen mein Geld immernoch nicht!!!!!
Ich hab von ihm seitdem auch nichts mehr gehört und er schreibt auch nicht
ob mein Paket (was ich leider schon abgeschickt hab )angekommen ist.
Auf Anfragen wird nicht geantwortet.
Wolltre ich nur mal eben gesagt haben   

*eingetragen* (geändert am 25.10.2007 um 16:03 Uhr von KONNAITN)
siehe Kommentar darunter


----------



## Dante666 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Das is mir jetzt echt peinlich:
Ich möcht die schlecht Bewertung für CBFD wieder zurücknehmen(wenn das geht).
Es gab ein Missverständnis und da hab ich wohl überreagiert  
Sry

crackedit: Und was ist mit dem Päckchen? Ich dachte du hast es schon fortgeschickt? Kam es retour? oder wie oder was?
trotzdem wieder *ausgetragen* wenn das dein Wunsch ist.


----------



## Jay-Py (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *Chemenu*, dem ich *hier* "The Chronicles Of Riddick" verkauft habe.

Schnelle Überweisung, gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Evil-p3t (2. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dante666 am 05.10.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein     für Evil-p3t!!!
> Die Ware is im super zustand.
> Ausserdem hat er meinen wunsch berücksichtigt, die Grafikkarte abzuschicken obwohl er seine neue noch nicht bestellt hatte.
> Kann ich empfelen
> ...


Ja das geld war auch sehr schnell überwiesen ein 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (2. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für exitus64 eine Postive Bewertung    er hat sehr schnell überwiesen

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes   an *Gabbagadnalf * sehr netter member ....

deal lief innerhalb einer woche über die bühne. ware war schon 2tage später da    gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (2. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jay-Py am 30.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    für *Chemenu*, dem ich *hier* "The Chronicles Of Riddick" verkauft habe.
> 
> Schnelle Überweisung, gerne wieder.



Ein dickes  auch für Jay-Py!
Sehr netter Kontakt, äußerst fürsorglich.   

Jederzeit wieder!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (6. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für tobyan dem ich hier einen Speicherriegel verkauft habe.

Schnelle Überweisung, gerne wieder!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    TAPO, er hat mir seine 3D Mark Vollversion verkauft.

Key u. CD perfekt!!!

sehr nett

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (6. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 06.11.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    TAPO, er hat mir seine 3D Mark Vollversion verkauft.
> 
> Key u. CD perfekt!!!
> 
> sehr nett


Ein Positiv geht auch an *tobyan* zurück, sehr freundlich sowie schneller reibungslos verlaufener handel!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (9. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Chemenu am 06.11.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für tobyan dem ich hier einen Speicherriegel verkauft habe.
> 
> Schnelle Überweisung, gerne wieder!


das    kann ich nur zurückgeben

sauschneller Versand!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## GorrestFump (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für Verkäufer *schemmi91* hat alles super geklappt!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6157031&x=6

Ware gut verpackt, superschnell per Nachname versendet und alles wie beschrieben!

Achja: Die Kaufabwicklung unkompliziert und sehr netter Kontakt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## crackajack (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*SoSchautsAus* hat mir drei Spiele abgenommen und mir im Gegenzug ein Spiel geschickt sowie den Differenzbetrag überwiesen.
Astreiner Handel. Ganz ressourcenschonend hat er gleich mein Päckchen,  nur eben mit anderem Inhalt, zurückgeschickt.  
 

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				crackajack am 13.11.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ressourcenschonend hat er gleich mein Päckchen,  nur eben mit anderem Inhalt, zurückgeschickt.


Tja, ich bin halt so ein kleiner Öko.  

Deal mit *crackajack*  =  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## shirib (15. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an sandmann2003.

Habe hier Splinter Cell CT und DA von ihm gekauft. Der Versand ging sehr schnell von statten, die Verpackung war sehr gut, die Ware ist in einwandfreiem Zustand. Netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				shirib am 15.11.2007 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes   an sandmann2003.
> 
> Habe hier Splinter Cell CT und DA von ihm gekauft. Der Versand ging sehr schnell von statten, die Verpackung war sehr gut, die Ware ist in einwandfreiem Zustand. Netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder!




wie sagt man so schön:

DITO^^

auch ein dickes    fpr *shirib*


*eingetragen*


----------



## MADEMAN (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich hab *MsDosFan* hier Supreme Commander verkauft. Netter Kontakt und die Überweisung ging auch sehr schnell, also gibts ein  

*eingetragen*


----------



## MsDosFan (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				MADEMAN am 21.11.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab *MsDosFan* hier Supreme Commander verkauft. Netter Kontakt und die Überweisung ging auch sehr schnell, also gibts ein



Großes Danke und ein  MADEMAN für den schnellen, sicheren Versand zum top Preis! Endlich halte ich Supreme Commander in den Händen  *freu*

*eingetragen*


----------



## Destroyer-666 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi!

Habe gestern Nachmittag
hier
 Anno 1701 von SteGerstenberg gekauft und heute war es bei mir schon im Briefkasten.
Einwandfreier und makelloser Zustand, wie von ihm beschrieben.

Daher ein klares    für diesen Verkaufspartner!

Gruß,
Destroyer

*eingetragen*


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Destroyer-666 am 22.11.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe gestern Nachmittag
> hier
> ...




Das Lob geb ich gleich mal zurück! Direkte Überweisung gestern nach Abschluss und heute ist das Geld eingegangen...perfekt!

 für Destroyer-666

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
ein positiv bitte an *BladeWND*
Ich habe das TwoWorlds-Schwert von ihm gekauft^^
Link


Und einmal positiv bitte an *tk4ger*
Ich habe mit ihm Games getauscht
Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

SteGERSTENBERG hat mir hier "The Westerner" und "GTA San Andreas" verkauft. 24 Stunden später hielt ich das Päckchen in den Händen. 

Flotter Versand + 1A Ware = gutes Geschäft! 

Ein dickes  für *SteGERSTENBERG*! 

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und eine weitere Transaktion in diesem Thread war erfolgreich!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6194026

diesmal ein dickes   an *Chrisomato*! Direkt Überweisung und das Geld ist bereits eingetroffen...und das Spiel bei ihm auch! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## annon11 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *gamerschwein* .
Wir haben CoD 4 gegen Crysis getauscht.Alles super verlaufen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6192662&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chrisomato (24. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 23.11.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> und eine weitere Transaktion in diesem Thread war erfolgreich!
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6194026
> 
> ...


Von mir auch eine für ihn.
Hat wie er schon geschrieben hat alles super geklappt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tk4ger (24. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bitte mal eine positive an TAPO.
Habe mit ihm Games getauscht und alles lieft perfekt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (24. November 2007)

*SteGERSTENBERG*

Von SteGERSTENBERG ein Spiel gekauft. Super netter Kontakt, Versand innerhalb von 24h. Dicker   

*eingetragen*


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (25. November 2007)

*AW: SteGERSTENBERG*

Ich muss auch ein    für Ma-an abgeben, sehr netter Kontakt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 22.11.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG hat mir hier "The Westerner" und "GTA San Andreas" verkauft. 24 Stunden später hielt ich das Päckchen in den Händen.
> 
> Flotter Versand + 1A Ware = gutes Geschäft!
> 
> ...




Sooo, Geld war gestern auch schon angekommen! Natürlich auch ein   an SSA! Alles super! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Snake999888 super netter Kontakt und hervorragende Ware.
jederzeit wieder.
mfg
Dante

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und noch ein    an Kruesae wegen einer sehr schnellen Überweisung und auch er ist ein extrem netter Kontakt  
mfg
Dante

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (29. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für *eXitus64*
Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Ma-an am 29.11.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> für *eXitus64*
> Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt.



ein    für *Ma-an*. ware wurde schnell geliefert.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Xtrem fettes    an *doceddy*, Ich habe schon viele (richtig gute und auch 100%ig ausreichende) Verpackungen gesehen, aber das was der HAMMER!!! Perfekt!!! Schöner als bei Alternate!!! Gekauft habe ich 2*512MB DDR1 Ram von ihm

Gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein dickes    an *tobyan*. War nicht unser erster Handel, der schnell und unkompliziert verlief  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blumenhund (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positiv für Dumbi   

Dein SPiel wird wohl morgen kommen  

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Fettes    an *giu2305*... er hat sehr schnell verschickt!

er hat mir sein Mainboard verkauft. Sehr netter User!!!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

eine Grosses Dankeschön an tobyan ...hat super schnell überwiesen und ist immer hinterher bei seinen sachen...sehr sehr netter kontakt...da könnten sich viele ne scheibe von abscheiden!

*eingetragen*


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein fettes  an *Muehlenbichl* . So einen netten Kontakt und Abwicklung hatte ich noch nie. Schade das es nicht mehr von solchen Leuten gibt, so macht der Handel noch richtig Spaß!
Auch eine schnelle Lieferung; Freitag gekauft, Samstag versendet, Montag in den Hände... einfach  

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal Grüner Daumen    für *el-preidente*
ich habe einen Kühler bei ihm gekauft, alles bestens!

Link

Mfg Tapo

* eingetragen  *


----------



## el-preidente (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 04.12.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal Grüner Daumen    für *el-preidente*
> ich habe einen Kühler bei ihm gekauft, alles bestens!
> 
> ...



genauso für Tapo   , hat alles bestens geklappt 

Mfg

* eingetragen  *


----------



## mimiMaster (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 an *tobife*. Habe Kane & Lynch persönlich übergeben.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## tobife (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 04.12.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> an *tobife*. Habe Kane & Lynch persönlich übergeben.





Das    geht natürlich auch an mimiMaster.


tobife

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Muehlenbichl (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein *dickes*   an *GeBlItZdInGsT*. Sehr sehr netter Kontakt und Geld kam sofort an. Ein Top-Käufer, besser gehts nicht. Gerne wieder!

Gruß
Muehle

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *neovortex1981* wegen schneller Überweiung. Gerne wieder.   
Hab im Bioshock.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Succer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *besitzerer*. Hat zwar ein kleines bisschen länger gedauert, war aber noch im Rahmen 

* eingetragen  *


----------



## olstyle (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Onkel_B*

Er hat mir hier Overclocked verkauft.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Onkel_B (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

* olstyle * hat ein wahrhaftiges  verdient.

* eingetragen vom dicken *


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe "*derMythos*" die DVD "Bube, Dame, König, grAs" verkauft.
ein   für die schnelle überweisung! netter Kontakt! Alles Super!

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Jay-Py (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *spellcraft*. Habe hier Rainbow Six: Vegas von ihm gekauft. Ware in einwandfreiem Zustand und gut verpackt bei mir angekommen.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Aaaaalso. Hitman und Bioshock gegen einen Steamaccount mit massig Games von tk4ger. Lief alles sauber. Also ein dickes   dafür.

Und für Onkel B ein   für Crysis. Schnell und gut erhalten. 

Danke euch beiden  . Damit hab ich genug zu tun bis...

2 x * eingetragen  *


----------



## Ma-an (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für Steffen1988.
Sehr netter Kontakt, 1A Ware.
Sofort wieder.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## besitzerer (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Succer am 06.12.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *besitzerer*. Hat zwar ein kleines bisschen länger gedauert, war aber noch im Rahmen



Ebenfalls ein    an Succer, er hat sehr schnell überwiesen und war sehr freundlich 

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Steffen1988 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ma-an  SUPER KONTAKT!!!!
Schnelle Bezahlung und einfach nur nett.
Gerne wieder 


* eingetragen  *


----------



## tk4ger (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Steffen1988 am 08.12.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an  SUPER KONTAKT!!!!
> Schnelle Bezahlung und einfach nur nett.
> Gerne wieder




Ein dickes    an Zubunapy. Hab mit ihm einen Stean Acc gegen Bioshock und Hitman getauscht. Lief alles absolut perfekt und reibungslos.

* eingetragen  *


----------



## spellcraft (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls einen    auf die problemlose Abwicklung.
Jay Pay`s bezahlung klasse.

* eingetragen  bei Jay-Py bitte nächstmal nicknamen richtig schreiben !!!!!!*


----------



## hailtotheking (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir gibts ein großes    für *sandman2003*

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Succer (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an doceddy

* eingetragen  *


----------



## AndreasMarkert (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Bewertung Emmas Papa:
Sehr symphatischer und witziger Kontakt!    
Vorbildliche Verpackung (Da könnte sich so manch ein Online Shop ne Scheibe von abschneiden!)    
Prima Ware in erstklassigem Zustand!   

* eingetragen  *


----------



## Onkel_B (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an  	 Zubunapy

* gleich eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So Jungs, bis hierhin habe ich soeben alles eingetragen. Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist - 

* Bitte achtet auf die richtige Schreibweise vom Nicknamen - bitte Community Login nennen * 

Danke

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Handeln


----------



## doceddy (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für *Succer* ein dickes   . Hat meine PSP gekauft

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## slayerdaniel (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an Spassbremse! Habe ihm eine Logitech MX510 abgelauft!

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## doceddy (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes    an *MsDosFan*. Er hat von mir Hardware gekauft, Geld war schnell da.

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch ein  zurück an Ztyla. Bestens 

*---eingetragen---*


----------



## mediamaster2001 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 15.12.2007 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein  zurück an Ztyla. Bestens
> 
> *---eingetragen---*



ein    an doceddy

allein shcon wie der arbeitsspeicher verpackt war verdient schon ein top

dazu preis, kommunikation und versand, vielen dank

* eingetragen *


----------



## MsDosFan (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfall ein  an doceddy.

Board + CPU aus diesem Thread:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6210935&x=22

*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an AndreasMarkert , er hat meine "alte" HD3870  gekauft. Sehr netter Kontakt und ein sehr fairer Handelspartner.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6232908

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *spellcraft* für die schnelle und reibungslose Abwicklung. Vorbildlich!

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *giu2305*

wie gewohnt verdammt schneller versand und nett!!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				hailtotheking am 10.12.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir gibts ein großes    für *sandman2003*
> 
> * eingetragen  *




von mir auch eins an 
*hailtotheking*

super schneller versand^^



*eingetragen*


----------



## magnus1982 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an Ansa83!
Schnelle Überweisung,super Kontakt.
Hoffe bist auch zufrieden.   

mfg Matze

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *firewalker2k*, dem ich hier meine Unreal Tournament III CE verkauft habe. Geld wurde schnell überwiesen, angenehmer Kontakt. Gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,

Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6261084&x=6

Handelspartner: Jay-Py

Bewertung:  superschneller Versand, alles wunderbar ^^

EDIT: Ja, da steht er ja schon direkt über mir 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Daniel030 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Deathangel123 für Wold of Conflict!!!

Besten Dank und schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!!

Gruß
Daniel

*eingetragen*


----------



## MadBaer (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einen    für Mangarn, nette Verpackung  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6250988&mid=6274993#6274993

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an Chemenu, versand in nicht mal 2(!!!) Tagen, super verpackung, alles dabei gelegt und funzt perfekt   dazu noch nette kontaktperson, einfach ein Top  

*eingetragen*


----------



## p0rnstar (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir ein dickes    für AndreasMarkert für diese Karte http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6261703&x=0

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für Deathangel123, netter Kontakt schneller Versand, gern wieder   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6255083&mid=6274844#6274844

*eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

tobyan wie immer netter kontakt...schnelle überweisung!!! ein    von mir wie immer!

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

EIn    für *tk4ger*, dem ich hier (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=6260159&page=1) ein paar Games abgekauft habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *speedfreak* Er hat mir eine Grafikkarte verkauft. Alles verlief ohne Komplikationen und der Versand war sehr schnell.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tk4ger (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an noxious, er hat mir ein paar Spiele abgekauft.
Super schnelle Zahlung und sehr freundlich.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an *giu2305*. Er hat mir HL²+CSS verkauft. Alles verlief schnell und ohne Probleme. Freundlicher Member

*eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ich muss sagen super schnelle zahlung und sehr netter kontakt!!! ein dickes   
 an doceddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (28. Dezember 2007)

*Bewertung p0rnstar*

Hab ohne Sicherheit ne Grafikkarte an p0rnstar geschickt!
Das Geld hat er verabredungsgemäß nach Prüfung derselben geschickt!
Schön, das es noch ehrliche Mitmenschen gibt!
Deshalb:    für p0rnstar!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Breezer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertung p0rnstar*

Habe ein Notebook gekauft !
Alles Bestens !
Platte nicht wie gewünscht (Schreibfehler etc. ) aber Gerät TOP !

Hiermit ein Großes Lob an : marco022

Nur zu empfehlen 

Danke

*eingetragen*


----------



## Marco022 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertung p0rnstar*



			
				Breezer am 28.12.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein Notebook gekauft !
> Alles Bestens !
> Platte nicht wie gewünscht (Schreibfehler etc. ) aber Gerät TOP !
> 
> ...




Alles super gelaufen , guter Kontakt.

  Breezer

auch zu empfehlen

Mfg
Marco

*eingetragen*


----------



## MADEMAN (29. Dezember 2007)

*Bewertung Bonez*

Ich hab *Bonez* hier Kane & Lynch verkauft.

Netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung, trotz Weihnachten. Deshalb gibts ein  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GraKaOC am 22.12.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an Chemenu, versand in nicht mal 2(!!!) Tagen, super verpackung, alles dabei gelegt und funzt perfekt   dazu noch nette kontaktperson, einfach ein Top
> 
> *eingetragen*



Das   kann ich uneingeschränkt zurückgeben. 
Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt... alles perfekt!



*eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bewertung Bonez*



			
				MADEMAN am 29.12.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab *Bonez* hier Kane & Lynch verkauft.
> 
> Netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung, trotz Weihnachten. Deshalb gibts ein



Das  geb ich gerne an * MADEMAN* zurück und ein extra  für den schnellen Versand trotz Sylvester ;D

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung Bonez*

Ein dickes    an *mediamaster2001*. Hab ihm Ram verkauft. Ging alles schnell. Sehr freundlicher Member.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung Bonez*

ein  an noxious

* eingetragen *


----------



## Antlions (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung Bonez*

Ein dickes    an *tk4ger* für Kane & Lynch Dead Men!

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Riesen    für Onkel_B, der mir hier (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6292962&x=10) ein paar Spiele verkauft hat.

Sehr freundlicher Verkäufer.

Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.   

*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein dickes    an *noxious*!
er hat mir splinter cell 4 abgekauft, welches hoffentlich bald mal bei ihm eintrifft   
ansonsten, immer wieder gerne, sehr freundlicher member!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## tk4ger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

einmal  fur Antlions. Er hat mir Kane&Lynch abgekauft

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Hallo,hiermit möchte ich dem Mitglied "Volgel" eine positive Bewertung geben.Er hat mir eine Nvidia GF 8800GS verkauft.Einwandfrei  

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&gid=2015&bid=3093&tid=6298829&page=2

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chrisomato (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Alex   
Hab von ihm Shadow Ops-Red Mercury gekauft.
Alles super.
Hab Geld zuerst überwiesen.
Spiel war am nächsten Tag da.

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für *algiordino*, der mir Splinter Cell: DA verkauft hat.

Netter Kontakt, Ware wie beschrieben 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chrisomato am 04.01.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Alex
> Hab von ihm Shadow Ops-Red Mercury gekauft.
> Alles super.
> Hab Geld zuerst überwiesen.
> Spiel war am nächsten Tag da.



Lob geht zurück - schnelle Zahlung und gute Kommunikation...

*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Daumen hoch (  ) für *Jubilee1712*

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jubilee1712 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für  SUCCER ! Hat sehr schnell überwiesen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tk4ger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Einmal    für m-a-x. Er hat mir einen Steam Acc abgekauft.
Und noch ein dickes     für noxious, er hat mir auch 2 Spiele abgekauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## m-a-x (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				tk4ger am 07.01.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal    für m-a-x. Er hat mir einen Steam Acc abgekauft.



Einmal  an tk4ger zurück, problemlose Abwicklung, sehr empfehlenswert!

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    an *Apel* , hat alles super geklappt , schnell , freundlich .  

*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

  an succer

ram funzt

*eingetragen*


----------



## Apel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				marwin756 am 09.01.2008 07:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *Apel* , hat alles super geklappt , schnell , freundlich .



Ebenfalls von mir  an marwin756, hat alles super geklappt. Hat PES 08 sofort abgeschickt und war im Top Zustand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein dickes    an *deppgoku*, er hat mir zwei Offspring-Alben verkauft.
Er war sehr nett und hat die Alben sofort verschickt. Ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.   


*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				algiordino am 09.01.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> an succer


Das Gleiche auch für algordino:  

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    an exitus87, es gibt nichts an einem Handel mit ihm auszusetzen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				GraKaOC am 09.01.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an exitus87, es gibt nichts an einem Handel mit ihm auszusetzen



gleiche zurück

und es heißt hier *exitus64* 

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für *tk4ger*. Dem ich nach Erweiterung seines Angebots noch 2 Spiele abgekauft habe.
Zufrieden wie beim letzten Mal 

*eingetragen*


----------



## EvilEyE12 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    an Onkel_B, Ware wurde schnell versendet und war genau wie beschrieben.

*eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    an tobyan, Ware wurde schnell versendet und war genau wie beschrieben. [/quote]

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				giu2305 am 10.01.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an tobyan, Ware wurde schnell versendet und war genau wie beschrieben.


 [/quote]

ein    zurück wie immer   

giu is einfach der Hammer!!!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				eXitus64 am 09.01.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GraKaOC am 09.01.2008 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid  
hab auf deine email-adresse geachtet und da wars ein 87  :- / 
trotzdem denke ich, das klar ist wer gemeint war


----------



## giu2305 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

erst mal danke und ein    an Antlions....sehr schöne ware...und schneller versand zu guter kontakt...weiter so!!! vielen dank

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ebenfalls ein danke und ein    an *giu2305* für Gothic 3! Schnell bezahlt und sehr netter Mensch, viel spaß beim spielen wünsch ich dir. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Onkelchen hat mir hier zwei Spiel verkauft. Die Spiele sind schnell angekommen, der Onkel ist ein netter Mensch, alles roger in Kambodscha, alls cool in Kabul. 
Daumen nach oben für Onkel_B.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Namuraz (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

A Danke bzw.    an *giu2305*, hat zwar bissl gedauert, lag aber auch an mir wegen überweisung  gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## Candyman121 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Möchte mich bei Andres Markert bedanken für das schnelle Geld   außerdem ist er super sympatisch und ich hoffe das er nicht mehr lange auf den High End Ram  warten muss    

lg 

Candyman

* eingetragen *


----------



## noxious (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein   für *Antlions*.
Dem ich hier ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6303769 ) ein paar Spiele abgekauft habe.
Sehr freundlicher Kontakt.

* eingetragen *


----------



## AndreasMarkert (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Candyman121 am 11.01.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mich bei Andres Markert bedanken für das schnelle Geld   außerdem ist er super sympatisch und ich hoffe das er nicht mehr lange auf den High End Ram  warten muss
> 
> lg
> 
> Candyman


Nee, glücklicherweise ist der "High-End"-Siemens-SDRAM-PC133   auch sehr schnell eingetroffen und Dank der vorbildlichen Verpackung, trotz des langen Weges, auch unbeschädigt!
Bedanke mich auch für den sehr netten und fairen Kontakt.
Daher:    für Candyman121

* eingetragen *


----------



## Antlions (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für *noxious*, danke für die schnelle Überweisung und viel spaß beim spielen noxi. 

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobyan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ein    an eXitus64. Er hat mit zwei 7800GTXen und ein bissel Ram verkauft. 

Wie immer alles perfekt 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Finq (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Ztyla am 12.01.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für    finq
> 
> Habe mit ihm CoD 4 gegen andere Spiel getauscht, hat alles prima geklappt!


 von mir auch ein  für Ztyla, hat alles super geklappt, Danke! 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein  an EvilEyE12 - hatt alles super geklappt.

Ein  an   	SoSchautsAus - sehr netter Kerl

* eingetragen *


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				tobyan am 12.01.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an eXitus64. Er hat mit zwei 7800GTXen und ein bissel Ram verkauft.
> 
> Wie immer alles perfekt



wie immer alles bestens gelaufen. daher ein ein    an tobyan
bis zum nächsten deal   

* eingetragen *


----------



## neovortex1981 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Einmal ein    für Blue_Ace!!! 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Danielovitch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein  für sandman2003 für ein tolles Mainboard  

* eingetragen *


----------



## olstyle (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein   für *Antlions*.
Er hat mir hier mehrere Spiele verkauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Dickes    für Emiter.
Schickt nich los. Wollt nach Nachfrage losschicken, doch die is auch schon 3 Wochen her.
Nich zu empfehlen das Mitglied.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für *Deathangel123* der mir Kane & Lynch verkauft hat.Schnelle abwicklung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

 an marwin756. Habe im SW: Republic Commando abgekauft. Das Spiel ist heute angekommen und soweit ist alles ok.

Gerne wieder, Mitglied zu empfehlen.



Spoiler



Srry für abgehackten Sprachstil, muss zocken!



*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 17.01.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> an marwin756. Habe im SW: Republic Commando abgekauft. Das Spiel ist heute angekommen und soweit ist alles ok.
> 
> Gerne wieder, Mitglied zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...


das    kann ich nur zurückgeben !  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein  an Marwin756 Schnell geliefert und in einem makellosen Zustand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Kreon am 18.01.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an Marwin756 Schnell geliefert und in einem makellosen Zustand.


ein    auch für Kreon !

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein    an *olstyle* für die schnelle Überweisung!
Gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

ein super dickes    für marwin756, netter kontakt und blitzschnelle lieferung, klasse  

achso, er hat mir STALKER verkauft   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6334086&x=11

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				patsche am 18.01.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ein super dickes    für marwin756, netter kontakt und blitzschnelle lieferung, klasse
> 
> achso, er hat mir STALKER verkauft
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6334086&x=11


patsche kriegt auch ein  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein   für FlosseHH.

Habe ihm hier  ein Gamecube-Spiel verkauft.

Sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter Kontakt!
Gerne wieder!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				Chemenu am 21.01.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für FlosseHH.
> 
> Habe ihm hier  ein Gamecube-Spiel verkauft.
> 
> ...


Das   kann ich nur zurück geben. Versand ging super schnell und auch sonst ein netter Kontakt und fairer Handelspartner.

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

ich weiss , is irgendwie OT : * Aber wird jetzt vllt mal wieder die Liste vorne aktualisiert ?   *

*Nein, niemals*


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				marwin756 am 22.01.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss , is irgendwie OT : * Aber wird jetzt vllt mal wieder die Liste vorne aktualisiert ?   *


Gleich darf dies passieren 

Ein dickes  für Antlions

Dass die deutsche Post so lange braucht, dafür kann er nichts. Der Brief war heil, die Spiele in superbem Zustand. Alles wunderbar, gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein dickes Lob und     für Chemenu!
Er hat mir ohne Sicherheit und Vorkasse ein Mainboard geschickt!
Vielen Dank und gerne wieder. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ups.. sorry.. total vergessen.


ein   an *bmwboyxx7*

er hat mir mein altes handy abgekauft!


und noch ein    an *danielovitch*

er hat mein garantiefall mainboard gekauft!!



gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## schemmi91 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Gorrest Fump kriegt von mir einen    Doppeldaumen^^

echt gutes Geschäft gemacht.....

weiter so

*eingetragen*


----------



## deppgoku (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Eine positive Bewertung für *einhirn*! Sehr netter Kontakt! Es gab keinerlei Probleme!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=6163663&page=3

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 22.01.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes Lob und     für Chemenu!
> Er hat mir ohne Sicherheit und Vorkasse ein Mainboard geschickt!
> Vielen Dank und gerne wieder.



Das   kann ich nur erwidern! Sehr netter Kontakt, das Geld wurde wie vereinbart überwiesen. Bin gerne zu weiteren Geschäften bereit! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Boersenguru (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

* zwei *

Zwei positive Bewertungen für "einhirn"    

haben 2 Deals abgeschlossen, erst 2 Spiele und dann eine Woche später, noch ein Spiel abgewickelt. Daher 2 positive Bewertungen!

* eingetragen als 2  *


----------



## einhirn (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Zwei    für Boersenguru.
Ich habe hier 3 Spiele von ihm gekauft. Es hat alles super geklappt.  

edit: du warst schneller als ich   :-o

* eingetragen als 2 x  *


----------



## Nurgler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Klares    für Nifty73.

Hab zwei Spiele bei ihm gekauft. Nichts zu meckern und auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.

Weiter so.

* eingetragen *


----------



## Nifty73 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein  für *Nurgler* .
Reibunglose aktion.







			
				Nurgler am 26.01.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Klares    für Nifty73.
> 
> Hab zwei Spiele bei ihm gekauft. Nichts zu meckern und auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.
> 
> Weiter so.



* eingetragen *


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    geht an *Spcial*, der mir eine CPU verkauft hat. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6352871&x=7

* eingetragen *


----------



## Chaosman99 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    an TAPO, netter Kontakt und 1A Ware. 

Habe ein Spiel für PC mit ihm getauscht.

* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein dickes    an *Boersenguru*. Habe von ihm ein Spiel gekauft. Schneller Versand und netter Member.

Ebenfalls    an *tobyan*. Hab mit ihm Hardware getauscht. Alles verlief wie immer schnell und problemlos.

* eingetragen *


----------



## tobyan (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



> Ebenfalls    an *tobyan*. Hab mit ihm Hardware getauscht. Alles verlief wie immer schnell und problemlos.


das    kann ich zurückgeben....  

* eingetragen *

Edit Onkel_B 2: Nächstmal bitte entweder nick mitquoten oder hinschreiben. Merci


----------



## Boersenguru (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

doceddy Daumen hoch   

schnelle Überweisung Danke : )

* eingetragen *


----------



## TAPO (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Chaosman99 am 30.01.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an TAPO, netter Kontakt und 1A Ware.
> 
> Habe ein Spiel für PC mit ihm getauscht.


Und selbstverständlich ein Fettes *+* zurück an *Chaosman99*
Uns sorry dass es so lang gedauert hat, wer weis wo die Post das umhergeschippert hat^^

Mfg Tapo

* eingetragen *


----------



## TAPO (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Und nocheine positive Bewertung, 
diesmal an *schemmi91 *für das _Gigabyte p965 ds4_
Alles lief super ab! Link

Mfg Tapo

* eingetragen *


----------



## Spcial (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Hyperhorn am 29.01.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    geht an *Spcial*, der mir eine CPU verkauft hat.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6352871&x=7



Auch ein  für Hyperhorn!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Antlions (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Positive Bewertungen*

Ein tolles    für *Zubunapy*!
Netter Kontakt mit viel Verständniss für die Wartezeit wegen der Deutschen Post.
Viel spaß noch beim spielen!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Nifty73 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ebenfalls ein dickes  für *gamerschwein* Superschneller tausch!



			
				gamerschwein am 30.01.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    für Nifty73, der mit mir Kane&Lynch gegen CoD4 getauscht hat.



* eingetragen *


----------



## Succer (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Den dick fetten grünen Shrek-Daumen nach oben gereckt für *EvilEyE12* 

* eingetragen *


----------



## EvilEyE12 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Succer am 01.02.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Den dick fetten grünen Shrek-Daumen nach oben gereckt für *EvilEyE12*


Shrek Daumen zurück !
  an Succer!!

* eingetragen *


----------



## einhirn (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein   für Antlions.
Ich habe hier zwei Spiele von ihm gekauft.

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein  an Spassbremse

Ein  an arghRr - tritt vom Kauf zurück ohne Grund bzw. meldet sich nichtmehr - scheißart

* eingetragen *


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*



			
				Onkel_B am 02.02.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an Spassbremse



Das   geb' ich nur zu gerne zurück.   

* eingetragen *


----------



## Antlions (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Ein    für *einhirn* für die schnelle Überweisung und dem netten Kontakt. Danke

* eingetragen *


----------



## Thomsn (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *doccedy*!

Habe von ihm eine Grafikkarte gekauft. Sie war sehr gut verpackt, die Abwicklung verlief problemlos und schnell und der Preis war sehr fair. Danke.

Thread: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&x=15&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6369006

* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein dickes    an *Thomsn*. Alles verlief schnell und problemlos. Netter Member!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Thomsn (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Sorry, es sollte natürlich *doceddy* heißen.


----------



## sandman2003 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Ztyla am 05.02.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  an Sandmann2003, hat einwandfreie Ware ruckzuck verschickt!




auch ein dickes  für *Ztyla*

super schnelle Bezahlung! Gerne wieder!

gruß

* eingetragen *


----------



## algiordino (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes   an *nichtsoschlaumeier* 

sehr netter member, schnelles versenden der einwandfreien ware 

* eingetragen *


----------



## babado24 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein dickes    an Chaosman99

Die Lieferung hat sich zwar was hingezogen, das lag aber wohl an der falschen Postleitzahl. Insgesamt ein sehr netter Kontakt und einwandfreie Ware  

* eingetragen *


----------



## Jan2006 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

ne    für Hephaion schnell netter kontakt

* eingetragen *


----------



## Hephaion (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

Jan2006 duftet typ- 
lief alles wie am schnürchen sehr empfehlenswert!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Chaosman99 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertung*

babado24 bekommt ein    alles sehr gut gelaufen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Achtet bitte darauf 


- *die Nicknames korrekt zu schreiben*

- *immer eine Quellangabe zu machen*


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein astreines  für *GeBlItZdInGsT*. Schneller Versand, super Versandverpackung und sehr netter Kontakt. 
Das Nintendo Wii Sports Paket ist wohlbehalten angekommen.

* eingetragen *


----------



## Tibu (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *Chaosman99* für die schnelle Lieferung von Crysis.

* eingetragen *


----------



## GraKaOC (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *Thresher* , versand gut und die ware ist ebenfalls in gutem Zustand    kein Grund zu beanstandung

edit@ thresher:
'schuldige, habe das th am anfang übersehen 

* eingetragen *


----------



## Chaosman99 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Tibu am 08.02.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *Chaosman99* für die schnelle Lieferung von Crysis.




Auch an Tibu ein    lief alles super und netter Kontakt.

* eingetragen *


----------



## Thresher (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an GraKaOC für die schnelle Überweisung, aber Thresher bitte mit "TH"

* eingetragen *


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GorrestFump am 08.02.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein astreines  für *GeBlItZdInGsT*. Schneller Versand, super Versandverpackung und sehr netter Kontakt.
> Das Nintendo Wii Sports Paket ist wohlbehalten angekommen.



Auch ein fettes   an *GorrestFump*, sehr netter Kontakt, schneller Überweisung. So wünscht man sich das


PS.:
Ne Quelle gibts nich wirklich, da der Verkauf ausschließlich über PM gelaufen ist, sofern das damit gemeint ist!

* eingetragen *


----------



## Apel (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dann lass ich mich nicht lang bitten

Eine   positive Bewertung an Leertaste

Ich habe ihm Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare verkauft.

Netter Kontakt, schnell Überweisung

Link siehe oben

Gruß

* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Chrisomato . Erst ne Feste Zusage und sich dann nichtmehr melden ! Arsch...

* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *p0rnstar*. Habe von ihm ein Mobo gekauft. Alles verlief ohne Probleme. Netter Member.

*eingetragen*


----------



## p0rnstar (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 10.02.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *p0rnstar*. Habe von ihm ein Mobo gekauft. Alles verlief ohne Probleme. Netter Member.



da geb ich direkt mal ein    zurück. alles Top!

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

    für TAPO!

Er hat meinen E6750 Prozessor gekauft. (*schnüff,heul*)
Hat alles super geklappt, Kohle kam wie versprochen!
Netter Kontakt! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *EmmasPapa*, war freundlich und hat zügig überwiesen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Dumbi*, schneller Versand und alles in Ordnung. Allerdings etwas arg verraucht    aber da ich nicht gefragt habe meine Schuld  

Habe das Hähndii von ihm gekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6401082&x=8

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für nichtsoschlaumeier nach einer trotz einiger Missverständnisse vorbildhaften Abwicklung!

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 11.02.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> für TAPO!
> 
> Er hat meinen E6750 Prozessor gekauft. (*schnüff,heul*)
> Hat alles super geklappt, Kohle kam wie versprochen!
> ...


Und ebenfalls eine sehr positive Bewertung zurück an *AndreasMarkert*, gestern hat es die CPU losgeschickt und heute ist sie da und der Kontakt ist echt super freundlich, hier ist übrigens der Link!

Mfg Tapo


*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Succer*.
Er hat mir per PM seine kühlerlose 6600GT überlassen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch an *olstyle* ein  

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einen grünen Daumen   für *giu2305*
ich habe hier von ihm den BlueOrbFX gekauft und
alles lief bestens!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an p0rnstar . Alles super geklappt , sehr freundlicher und netter Kontakt, für die langsame Postfrau kann er ja nix .   

*Hyperedit: Eingetragen*
Bitte vergesst eure Links nicht.


----------



## ReDsPiKe (15. Februar 2008)

*Käufer: Metaltyp 1+*

Metaltyp kaufte von mir Spiele. Für seine Blitzüberweisung, bekommt er von mir eine 1+. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr zu empfehlen.   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6405649&x=11

*Hyperedit: Eingetragen*


----------



## p0rnstar (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				marwin756 am 15.02.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an p0rnstar . Alles super geklappt , sehr freundlicher und netter Kontakt, für die langsame Postfrau kann er ja nix .
> 
> *Hyperedit: Eingetragen*
> Bitte vergesst eure Links nicht.



das    kann ich nur an marwin756 zurückgeben, und ein    für die Postfrau  

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				p0rnstar am 15.02.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 15.02.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6416102&mid=6416102#6416102


----------



## giu2305 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein 
  für TAPO sehr sehr netter kontakt..schnelle bezahlung...sowas hat man immer gern..vielen dank"

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jan2006 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

nen    für *tobyan* 
Link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6361410&x=18

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jan2006 am 16.02.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nen    für *tobyan*
> Link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6361410&x=18
> 
> *eingetragen*



ebenso ein  für Jam2006 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Metaltyp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Käufer: Metaltyp 1+*



			
				ReDsPiKe am 15.02.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Metaltyp kaufte von mir Spiele. Für seine Blitzüberweisung, bekommt er von mir eine 1+. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6405649&x=11
> 
> *Hyperedit: Eingetragen*



Mittlerweile haben sich alle 8 Spiele wohl gesotten bei mir daheim eingefunden - bester Zustand (leider etwas rauchig, aber nicht schlimm)! Auf jeden Fall sind sie heil und vor allem flott bei mir angekommen, deshalb bitte auch eine 1+ an ReDsPiKe! Netter Kontakt, ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen.  

Gruß Metaltyp


*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*Nifty73* hat mir hier zwei Spiele verkauft. Gute Ware, reibungslose Abwicklung, freundlicher Kontakt. Gerne wieder.  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## schroeder011078 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  für giu2305 sehr schnell!!! versendet und netter Kontakt  1+

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6429144&x=11


*eingetragen *


----------



## giu2305 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

kann kompliment nur zurück geben!!! eine mega grosses    an schroeder011078


sehr netter kontakt...prima!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch ein    an *SoSchautsAus*
Schnelle abwicklung,freundlich und ein prima mod/sternie noch dazu ^^

*SSAedit: Du bringst mich in Verlegenheit  

eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an Ma-an

Sehr schnell geliefert. Hat nur 3 Tage zw. meiner Überweisung und Erhalt der Ware gedauert. 1A Zustand natürlich!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6398607

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls ein    an Kreon, super schnelle Überweisung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *exitus64*, der mir eine festplatte, ein laufwerk, ein Acryl-Gehäuse, einen C2D 4300'er, eine WaKü, einen Lüfter sowie einen USB hub verkaufte    
kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen und habe mich über den handel gefreut 

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Schon wieder ein großes Lob an TAPO.    

Die Kohle für den Brenner den ich Ihm verkauft habe war schon auf meinem Konto als das Teil noch bei mir eingebaut war.
Danke dafür und auch für den sehr netten Kontakt! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GraKaOC am 21.02.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    an *exitus64*, der mir eine festplatte, ein laufwerk, ein Acryl-Gehäuse, einen C2D 4300'er, eine WaKü, einen Lüfter sowie einen USB hub verkaufte
> kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen und habe mich über den handel gefreut
> 
> *eingetragen*




kann ich nur zurück geben........netter kontakt und das geld war auch schnell auf meinem konto

daher ein    an *GrakaOC* 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
diesmal eine positive Bewertung für *Klon1234*
ich habe seine G11 gekauft: hier
freundlich, schnell !   

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## TBrain (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 22.02.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> diesmal eine positive Bewertung für *Klon1234*



Von mir auch ein   an Klon1234 - Die Festplatte ist heute angekommen. Alles wunderbar.

*gleich eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Heute gibts zweimal   von mir!

Einmal für den guten *TBrain*, der meine Festplatte gekauft hat und einmal an *TAPO* der nun mit meiner G11 glücklich werden wird.

Beide Male sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter Kontakt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 22.02.2008 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ein großes Lob an TAPO.
> 
> Die Kohle für den Brenner den ich Ihm verkauft habe war schon auf meinem Konto als das Teil noch bei mir eingebaut war.
> Danke dafür und auch für den sehr netten Kontakt!
> ...


Und jetzt wo er - superschnell - da ist und hier sein Werk verrichtet auch wiedermal eine Positive zurück an *AndreasMarkert *!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   geht an *Klon1234*

Hab sein DVD-Brenner abgekauft.

Sehr netter Kontakt sowie schneller Versand.


*eingetragen*


----------



## Klon1234 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls eine   - Bewertung an *GeBlItZdInGsT*

Sehr netter Kontakt und schnelle Zahlung!

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Der positiven Bewertung von GeBlItZdInGsT schließ ich mich gleich mal an.

Alles Bestens, zahlt schneller als sein Schatten  


*eingetragen*


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir gibts eine absolute   -Bewertung an *flipflop*!

Sehr nette Kontakt, sehr Schneller Versand. Echt Vorbildlich


Geblitzdingst


*eingetragen*


----------



## battlefielder13 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einmal ne positive Bewertung für Nifty73 ,hat alles super geklappt und super schneller Versand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Nifty73 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht zurück an * battlefielder13* .Lief alles ruckzuck.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Antlions*

Hab *deadeye4656* wie oben schon geschrieben HL2 etc. verkauft hat alles einwandfrei geklappt, schnell überwiesen, netter Kontakt. Wünsche noch viel spaß beim spielen! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Antlions*

Hi,
einmal den grünen Daumen    bitte an Primaldoom 
ich habe von ihm hier 4x1 GB Arbeitsspeicher gekauft!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Antlions*

ein    für * Zubunapy*, habe ihm eine 8800gts 640 abgekauft, versand war schnell, nur die post hat nen bisschen rumgegammelt. Ansonsten netter Kontakt und auch gern wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  an Tapo für die reibungslose Transaktion.
mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## Flow-DK (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *Beetlejuice666*.
 Hab die *Orange Box bzw. den Steam-Account* schnell erhalten.
 Preis war auch in Ordnung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (2. März 2008)

*AW: Antlions*



			
				GraKaOC am 29.02.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für * Zubunapy*, habe ihm eine 8800gts 640 abgekauft, versand war schnell, nur die post hat nen bisschen rumgegammelt. Ansonsten netter Kontakt und auch gern wieder
> 
> *eingetragen*


Das Lob gebe ich zurück 

Dicke.  für GrakaOC, der ne neue Graka zum OC von mir bekommen hat. Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt. Sehr zu empfehlender Käufer.

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Maschine311*, der ein Spiel von mir kaufte.
Sehr schnelle Bezahlung und netter Kontakt, gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*cubeikon* hat mir hier ein Notebook verkauft welches sogar mehr Features bietet als beworben.
Ein  dafür.

*eingetragen*


----------



## cubeikon (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 04.03.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *cubeikon* hat mir hier ein Notebook verkauft welches sogar mehr Features bietet als beworben.
> Ein  dafür.
> 
> *eingetragen*



Ebenfalls positiv für *olstyle*. Zuverlässiger dealer. Vielen Dank!

- cube

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für *Otep*


sußer schnelle bezahlung!

netter kontakt!!

immer gerne wieder!

gruß sandman

*eingetragen*


----------



## Otep (7. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *sandman2003*

schnelle Lieferung
netter Kontakt
gernde wieder


war der Artikel

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an marwin756
spiel war wurde schnell geliefert. alles ok 


*eingetragen*


----------



## AchtBit (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  hoch für *Chemenu*.

Schnelle Lieferung der Ware. Netter Kontakt

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    an *eXitus64* der mir City Life abgekauft hat .
 Link hab ich nichmehr .

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

sehr, sehr schnelle Überweisung von

dishmo

für C&C3, das ist mir ein 
 wert

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dario90 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Chemenu

Schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt, alles in Ordnung  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AchtBit am 11.03.2008 07:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hoch für *Chemenu*.
> 
> Schnelle Lieferung der Ware. Netter Kontakt
> 
> *eingetragen*



Ebenfalls ein  für AchtBit. Schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt, alles bestens.




			
				Dario90 am 12.03.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für Chemenu
> 
> Schnelle Lieferung, alles in Ordnung



Auch hier ein  zurück. Ebenfalls netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung! 

 

*eingetragen*


----------



## COFzDeep (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *FlosseHH*

netter Kontakt, schnell bezahlt und auch sonst alles bestens. Ich sag Danke 

*eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				COFzDeep am 12.03.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für *FlosseHH*
> 
> netter Kontakt, schnell bezahlt und auch sonst alles bestens. Ich sag Danke


Das  kann ich nur zurück geben! *COFzDeep* hat sehr schnell verschickt und ist ebenfalls ein netter Kontakt und auch das Danke geht zurück 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zapped (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *Bonez*

der mir ein paar alte Hefte  verkauft hat.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zapped am 13.03.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *Bonez*
> 
> der mir ein paar alte Hefte  verkauft hat.



 für *zapped* gibet zurück 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes  für *Giu2305*!! Habe Gothic 3 erstanden. Sehr schnelle Lieferung. Netter Kontakt. Danke, gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für Timofei. 

Lieferung aus Ö hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber das hat er vorher schon angesagt und es war für mich OK. 
Verpackung war sehr ordentlich.

*eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *sandman2003*, schneller versand und auch sonst alles perfekt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				radinger am 15.03.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *sandman2003*, schneller versand und auch sonst alles perfekt!
> 
> *eingetragen*




das kann ich nur erwidern!

leider hätte es noch schneller gehen können..

päckchen ham zurück und 1,45 haben net ausgereicht^^

sorry

also ein    an radinger

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (15. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für sandman2003.

Sehr netter Kontakt. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				noxious am 15.03.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für sandman2003.
> 
> Sehr netter Kontakt.
> 
> *eingetragen*




jau dem noxious auch eins!

 

CoH ne?^^

weiß scho gar net mehr 

*eingetragen*


----------



## shirib (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an noxious.

Habe hier


Spoiler



die


 Medieval II: Collectors Edition von ihm gekauft. Der Versand ging sehr schnell von statten, die Verpackung war ordentlich, die Ware ist in einwandfreiem Zustand. Netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## EvilEyE12 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen    für barrytrotter,
hat sich zwar bei Kontonummer verschrieben, aber ansonsten alles in Ordnung!

*eingetragen*


----------



## barrytrotter (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für EvilEyE12.
war sehr geduldig trotz der kleinen misere mit der kontonummer.

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch für Kaeksch!  
Er hat meine Soundkarte Gekauft.
Er hat quasi Vorkasse geleistet, besten Dank für das Vertrauen!  
Dafür findet er auch noch paar "Ostereier" im Paket!  
Auch an alle anderen "Geschäftspartner" und die lieben Sternlein: 
Nochmal vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				shirib am 19.03.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  an noxious.
> 
> Habe hier
> 
> ...


Ein  zurück an *shirib*.
Schnelle Überweisung.
Netter Kontakt


*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und noch ein dickes    für *barrytrotter*

Dem ich hier Fable TLC abgekauft habe.

Ware wie versprochen.
Netter Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## barrytrotter (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Und noch ein   . diesmal für noxius   
Mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *mimiMaster*. Haben Spiele getauscht, alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert.

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zollenspieker33 am 14.03.2008 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Positive Bewertung für Timofei.
> 
> Lieferung aus Ö hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber das hat er vorher schon angesagt und es war für mich OK.
> Verpackung war sehr ordentlich.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich anschliessen, Timofei   habe meinem Cousin die Anzeige gezeigt und er hat COD4 und Prey von Timofei gekauft.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 22.03.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *mimiMaster*. Haben Spiele getauscht, alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert.
> 
> *eingetragen*


Stimmt, lief alles so wies sein sollte. Von daher geht das  natürlich auch zurück an *doceddy*.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Doppel    an AndreasMarkert. Sehr netter Kontakt. Hat noch Osterüberraschungen beigelegt. 
Absolut zu empfehlen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal positiv an *schroeder011078* ich habe ihm meinen Chipsatzkühler verkauft
Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

habe von schemmi91 das NZXT ZERO gekauft  war alles bestens   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6513360&x=10

*eingetragen*


----------



## schroeder011078 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und einmal zurück ein dickes PLUS   an *TAPO*. Sehr schön. Danke!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an *marwin756*

Habe sein Notebook gekauft.... Sehr schneller Versand, gut verpackt und vor allem sehr netter User   

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				tobyan am 29.03.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an *marwin756*
> 
> Habe sein Notebook gekauft.... Sehr schneller Versand, gut verpackt und vor allem sehr netter User
> 
> ...


Das    kann ich auch *tobyan* ohne Probleme geben .
Alles wunderbar geklappt , wie abgesprochen , und auch sehr netter Kontakt . 

PS : Besser verpacken geht gar nicht .  

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes Lob für Chris-W201-Fan.  

Hab ein älteres NT von ihm gekauft, die Verpackung war eigentlich viel zu gut für das "alte Schätzchen", hab mich sehr gefreut darüber!
Vielen Dank und jederzeit wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 31.03.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes Lob für Chris-W201-Fan.
> 
> Hab ein älteres NT von ihm gekauft, die Verpackung war eigentlich viel zu gut für das "alte Schätzchen", hab mich sehr gefreut darüber!
> Vielen Dank und jederzeit wieder!



danke lob geht zurück, schnelle überweisung netter geschäftspartner..

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *Chemenu*. Hab ein Spiel von ihm gekauft. Alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Chemenu (31. März 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 31.03.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *Chemenu*. Hab ein Spiel von ihm gekauft. Alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert.



Das   kann ich nur an *doceddy* zurück geben!
Lief alles einwandfrei, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				deadeye4656 am 01.04.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe
> hier von *orca26* Gran Turismo 4 gekauft. Es hat alles super doll geklappt, hatte das Spiel schneller als ich gucken konnte, er hat sogar versendet, obwohl mein Geld noch nicht auf seinem Konto war. Die Verpackung war auch sehr gut. Wenn ich könnte würde ich zwei   vergeben!



*deadeye4656* bekommt ebenfalls ein dickes    hat schnell bezahlt,ein Mann,ein Wort    THX

*eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe *Murphy-Sepp* hier Diablo 2 + Lord of Destruction verkauft.
Hat alles gut geklappt, also   .

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Antlions
bekommt ein   
Bioshock ist unversehrt bei mir angekommen. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber für einen Privatverkauf ist das noch ganz OK

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*winpml* hat mir hier Spiele und Filme verkauft. Guter Preis, Ware OK, sehr netter Kontakt. Alles so wie es sein sollte.  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

an
*SoSchautsAus*
habe ich hier:
hier 
div. Filme und Spiele verkauft.
Überweisung war schnell abgewickelt und und im weiteren Nachrichtenverlauf blieb er immer nett!
=>  

*eingetragen*


----------



## EvilEyE12 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an megamet, tausch und überweisung hat super geklappt

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *Kreon*, hat alles bestens geklappt!

Gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für
*marwin756*
schneller, freundlicher und unkomplizierter Tausch.


Hier der Link
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6519178&mid=6519178#6519178
dort hat er FArCry ertauscht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *Alex*, dem ich hier was abgekauft habe.
Nett und schnell Lieferung (sogar, bevor ich überwiesen habe  ).

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

1x positiv für *HeerDerSpiele*!

Hab ihm CoD4 und UT3 abgekauft - wurde schnell und gut verpackt versendet, besten Dank.

 

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				winpml am 11.04.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für
> *marwin756*
> schneller, freundlicher und unkomplizierter Tausch.
> 
> ...


Ein    auch für *winpml*.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *HeerDerSpiele*. Habe von ihm 2 Spiele gekauft. Alles verlief sehr schnell und unkompliziert. Netter Member.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *gamerschwein*. Habe mit ihm Spiele getauscht. Alles verlief schnell und unproblematisch. Gern wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jubilee1712 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Sgod bekommt von mir ebenso ein dickes ++      Hat superschnell überwießen obwohl ich bei der Sparkasse bin      Danke Ole

*eingetragen*


----------



## HeerDerSpiele (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

@Cryptic-Ravage 10 von 10 Punkten

          

Gekaufter Artikel :  CoD4 + UT3 (uncut)

Sehr schnelle Überweisung, so muss es sein, sehr gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *winpml* für den Kauf von Königreich der Himmel, lief sehr nett und problemlos.

*eingetragen*


----------



## schroeder011078 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *Jubilee1712*. Habe einen X2 3800+ gekauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Alex (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				noxious am 11.04.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für *Alex*, dem ich hier was abgekauft habe.
> Nett und schnell Lieferung (sogar, bevor ich überwiesen habe  ).



ich gebe das Lob an "noxious" zurück. Zahlung ging rasch auf meinem Konto ein...

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jubilee1712 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				schroeder011078 am 16.04.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *Jubilee1712*. Habe einen X2 3800+ gekauft.



Der Daumen - Hoch 
  geht an Schroeder011078 natürlich zurück!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

EIn    für SuicideVampire

hat Hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6519178&mid=6519178#6519178

Königreich der Himmel von mir erworben.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Tibu (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an *marwin756* für den verkauf einer PSP.
Paket war sauber verpackt, die PSP ist in hervorragendem Zustand.

Vielen Dank nochmal, auch wenn meine Sparkasse bewiesen hat das sie in Sachen schnelligkeit noch einiges nachzuholen hat.

*eingetragen*


----------



## xarek (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

hab bei darkbrezel crysis gekauft.
hat alles wunderbar geklappt   
dankeschön!

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Tibu am 17.04.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> an *marwin756* für den verkauf einer PSP.
> Paket war sauber verpackt, die PSP ist in hervorragendem Zustand.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal, auch wenn meine Sparkasse bewiesen hat das sie in Sachen schnelligkeit noch einiges nachzuholen hat.


Ein    auch an *Tibu* !
Für die Mitarbeiter seiner Bank kann er ja nichts .

*eingetragen*


----------



## Tibu (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				marwin756 am 18.04.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Tibu am 17.04.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss noch hinzufügen das marwin 756 noch ein Film und ein USB Kabel dazugegeben hat, weil sich der Versand krankheitsbedingt etwas hingezogen hat.  Dafür noch ein  

*Hyperedit:* Sehr schöne Sache von marwin 756    Aber an sich ist immer vorgesehen: 1 Deal - 1 Bewertung für jeden 
--> Es bleibt "nur" 1x   für das Geschäft


----------



## Apel (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Positive Bewertung für Jonny83, hab ihm ne Festplatte abgekauft, alles bestens THX.

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Mega-   für: *COFzDee*p

Habe Mainboard, Graka, RAM und Netzwerkkarte von ihm gekauft.
Funktioniert alles bestens und auch die Transaktion lief vorbildlich ab.

Besondere Erwähnung und lobende Worte für die absolut perfekte Verpackung. So eine liebevolle und professionelle "Eintütung" sucht man bei diversen Onlineshops vergeblich.
Echt super, bin schwer beeindruckt!  
Vielen Dank und gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *gamerschwein*, hab mit ihm gehandelt!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *tobyan* .
Wir haben hier getauscht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				xarek am 17.04.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hab bei darkbrezel crysis gekauft.
> hat alles wunderbar geklappt
> dankeschön!



Von mir geht auch ein    an xarek. War mir ein sehr angenehmer Handelspartner  

*eingetragen*


----------



## COFzDeep (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ebenfalls ein großes    an *AndreasMarkert*! Das Geschäft hat er ja oben bereits beschrieben, ich kann dazu nur sagen - sehr angenehmer Kontakt, schnelle (und großzügige  ) Bezahlung, einfach alles super gelaufen!
Vielen Dank und gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## barrytrotter (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

    für doceddy. ware einwandfrei. die verpackung verdient ein extralob   .
mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal positiv   für *SuicideVampire* bitte,
ich habe ihm hier ein Game abgekauft!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe hier-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6587428

bei *darkbrezel* Ao2 gekauft.Hat gut geklappt und er hat es flink geschickt.
Danke nochmal und ein dickes   rauf! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				orca26 am 19.04.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6587428
> 
> bei *darkbrezel* Ao2 gekauft.Hat gut geklappt und er hat es flink geschickt.
> Danke nochmal und ein dickes   rauf!




Ich gebe auch ein dickes    an orca26! Hat alles super funktioniert!

  

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				darkbrezel am 19.04.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> orca26 am 19.04.2008 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 19.04.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal positiv   für *SuicideVampire* bitte,
> ich habe ihm hier ein Game abgekauft!
> 
> Mfg Tapo



Und einmal ein  für *TAPO* retour, lief alles nett und reibungslos 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (25. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *giu2305* für den gut abgelaufenen Tausch. Gut verpackt schnell verschickt. Passt.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

kann des kompliment auch nur an Antlions zurückgeben klasse versand...top verpackt...super tausch ein dickes 
  an Antlions

*eingetragen*


----------



## der-jo (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eben Prozessor bei bmwbasti abgeholt,
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6616185

war freundlich   ,der proz läuft und von daher ein dickes
  für bmwbasti

*eingetragen*


----------



## bmwbasti (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				der-jo am 26.04.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben Prozessor bei bmwbasti abgeholt,
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6616185
> 
> war freundlich   ,der proz läuft und von daher ein dickes
> ...



Selbiges zurück 
Ein dickes  für *der-jo* der aus meinem Verkaufsthread (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6616185))den X2 3800+ gekauft hat 

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Lob für WANTED  
Er hat "Software" von mir gekauft.  
Hat alles reibungslos geklappt und die großzügige Bezahlung war flott auf meinem Konto!
Ach ja, ist auch 'n netter Typ.  
Dankeschön und gerne wieder. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 29.04.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lob für WANTED
> Er hat "Software" von mir gekauft.
> Hat alles reibungslos geklappt und die großzügige Bezahlung war flott auf meinem Konto!
> Ach ja, ist auch 'n netter Typ.
> Dankeschön und gerne wieder.


Ein dickes    zurück an AndreasMarkert  !!!
Top Ware und sehr schneller Versand !!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein Super positive Bewertung für TBrain er hat mir sofort nach der Überweissung den CD KEY per ICQ geschickt daher         Einfach nur Super gern wieder hier noch der LInk zu Tread http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6646115&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## TBrain (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 04.05.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Super positive Bewertung für TBrain er hat mir sofort nach der Überweissung den CD KEY per ICQ geschickt daher         Einfach nur Super gern wieder hier noch der LInk zu Tread http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6646115&x=4



Ein   auch an dich.

*gleich eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes    an *AndreasMarkert* . Er hat mir ein älteres Mobo für sein "Projekt" abgekauft   
Geld wurde sehr schnell überwiesen....

* eingetragen *


----------



## AndreasMarkert (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 07.05.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes    an *AndreasMarkert* . Er hat mir ein älteres Mobo für sein "Projekt" abgekauft
> Geld wurde sehr schnell überwiesen....


Das  gebe ich gern zurück, ist übrigens ein Soyo-Board mit unglaublich viel Onboard-Zeugs für das Baujahr.  
Vielen Dank. 



* eingetragen *


----------



## Sonne2 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein dickes Lob an "orca26" . Hat alles super geklappt. Habe einen tadellosen IPod von ihm gekauft.

siehe hier:

http://www.windowsvistamagazin.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6644314&x=3


* eingetragen *


----------



## orca26 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Sonne2 am 08.05.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes Lob an "orca26" . Hat alles super geklappt. Habe einen tadellosen IPod von ihm gekauft.
> 
> siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.windowsvistamagazin.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6644314&x=3



Ein dickes    auch an Sonne,hat alles toll geklappt! Ein Mann ein Wort  
Danke  !


* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    an *korkenat3*. Habe Ram gekauft. Schnelle und gut verpackte Lieferung und geduldiger Member.


* eingetragen *


----------



## p0rnstar (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir ein    an marwin756

ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie lang ich jetzt auf mein Geld warte, jedenfalls wurde ich mittlerweile schon um die 7 mal auf ein späteres Datum vertröstet.
is mir langsam zu dumm, von daher hat er sich das negativ redlich verdient!


* eingetragen *


----------



## sagichnet (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an Frogi.

Montag oder Dienstag Geld für GTA IV überwiesen, er hat nach Zahlungseingang das Spiel sofort abgeschickt und einen Tag später war es da.
Dazu noch netter Kontakt über ICQ und absolut fairer Preis.  


* eingetragen *


----------



## doceddy (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eind dickes    an *orca26*. Hab von ihm ein Spiel gekauft. Super schneller Versand und netter Member.


* eingetragen *


----------



## Harlekin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an *Tapo*. 

Sehr schnelle Lieferung. Keine Probleme


* eingetragen *


----------



## TAPO (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Harlekin am 20.05.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> an *Tapo*.
> 
> Sehr schnelle Lieferung. Keine Probleme


Das Positive Däumchen    gebe ich gerne zurück, 
ich habe ihm hier SATA-Kabel verkauft!

Mfg Tapo


* eingetragen *


----------



## Jan2006 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einen    für *Apel* hat schnell geliefert und er Brenner war super sicher verpackt.


* eingetragen *


----------



## Apel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Jan2006 am 22.05.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> einen    für *Apel* hat schnell geliefert und er Brenner war super sicher verpackt.



Freut mich    zurück an Jan2006


* eingetragen *


----------



## Succer (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch    für Flipflop und sein Lüftergitter 


* eingetragen *


----------



## vinc (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an TAPO für seine DVB-T Karte und dafür, dass er sich um den versehentlich vergessenen IR-Empfänger bemüht hat.


* eingetragen *


----------



## flipflop (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Succer am 23.05.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Daumen hoch    für Flipflop und sein Lüftergitter



Ebenfalls ein    für Succer.
Zahlt schneller als sein Schatten  


* eingetragen *


----------



## Zubunapy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Boersenguru* 
Er hat mir Stranglehold und Call of Juarez vermacht. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr dran erinnern, mich mal für sie interessiert zu haben :-o , freue mich aber trotzdem über die tatellose Abwickelung dieses "Geschäfts" 

Schnelle Lieferung, superbe Ware. Alles bestens.

* eingetragen *


----------



## Boersenguru (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 23.05.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  für *Boersenguru*
> Er hat mir Stranglehold und Call of Juarez vermacht. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr dran erinnern, mich mal für sie interessiert zu haben :-o , freue mich aber trotzdem über die tatellose Abwickelung dieses "Geschäfts"
> 
> Schnelle Lieferung, superbe Ware. Alles bestens.



Sagt schon alles 

Natürlich gibts von mir für die schnelle Überweisung + 1a Abwicklung ein  


* eingetragen *


----------



## GW-Player (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein RIESENGROßES    für WANTED!!!

Er hat mir seine Leadtek 7950GX2 vermacht und ich hab sie heute bekommen. Alles funktioniert tadellos!!!


* eingetragen *


----------



## WANTED (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GW-Player am 24.05.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein RIESENGROßES    für WANTED!!!
> 
> Er hat mir seine Leadtek 7950GX2 vermacht und ich hab sie heute bekommen. Alles funktioniert tadellos!!!



Auch ein    für  GW-Player  
Er hat von mir eine Grafikkarte gekauft
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6668668


* eingetragen *


----------



## frogi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes    für den User "sagichnet". Er hat bei mir ein Xbox 360 Spiel erworben.


* eingetragen *


----------



## TAPO (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vinc am 23.05.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  an TAPO für seine DVB-T Karte und dafür, dass er sich um den versehentlich vergessenen IR-Empfänger bemüht hat.


Und auch bitte   zurück, Hier ist übrigens der Link zum Threat^^

Mfg Tapo


* eingetragen *


----------



## tavrosffm (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

daumen hoch für dishmo.  
hat gerade cod4 von mir abgekauft.


* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

einmal  für FlosseHH - super kontakt - super nett und gibt sich sehr viel mühe 

Edit: NAtürlich eingetragen vonm ir selbst


----------



## FlosseHH (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Onkel_B am 29.05.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> einmal  für FlosseHH - super kontakt - super nett und gibt sich sehr viel mühe
> 
> Edit: NAtürlich eingetragen vonm ir selbst


Kann die Komplimente nur zurück geben, schnelle Überweisung, sehr netter Kontakt, alles klasse 


* eingetragen *


----------



## darkbrezel (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Ein dickes    an *mkay87*

Hab ihm eine DVD abgekauft. Alles super! Gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*crackajack* hat mir mal wieder einige Spiele verkauft. Die Abwicklung lief komplett über O-Mail. Wie bei unseren bisherigen Deals war auch diesesmal alles paletti.  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## crackajack (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus [/b]am 02.06.2008 23:44] crackajack hat mir mal wieder einige Spiele verkauft. Die Abwicklung lief komplett über O-Mail. Wie bei unseren bisherigen Deals war auch diesesmal alles paletti.


Kann ich nur erwidern.
Geld wurde wie immer zackig überwiesen. Freude herrscht....

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal POSITIV bitte an NSK
ich habe mit ihm Hellgate London gegen The Witcher getauscht!
Kontakt und Versand lief bestens und schnell ab, gerne mal wieder!

Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## NSK (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 04.06.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal POSITIV bitte an NSK
> ich habe mit ihm Hellgate London gegen The Witcher getauscht!
> Kontakt und Versand lief bestens und schnell ab, gerne mal wieder!
> ...



Das gleiche gilt von mir an ihn!
POSITIV für Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## barrytrotter (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an TotoIV

*eingetragen*


----------



## KiSebA (5. Juni 2008)

*ruyven_macaran*

  an den Herren da oben  

*eingetragen*


----------



## TotoIV (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

barrytrotter  

positive Bewertung, Top Ware , turboschneller Versand!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für Heng 

ein 

Geld für The Witcher war nach weniger als 24h auf meinem Konto!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Doom und Pitch Black gekauft von mkay87

Einfach nur 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
*POSITIV *an *Hyper1on *bitte,
ich habe ihm meinen AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ 939 verkauft!
Er hat schnell überwiesen!

Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyper1on (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 12.06.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> *POSITIV *an *Hyper1on *bitte,
> ich habe ihm meinen AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ 939 verkauft!
> Er hat schnell überwiesen!
> ...



So, dann gleich mal ne *POSITIVE* Bewertung an *TAPO* hinterher.

Sehr netter Kontakt und Promtes versenden des Paketes.

*eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dank an darkbrezel. Er hat mir ein PS3 Spiel verkauft .

Sehr schneller Versand und eine absolut liebevolle Verpackung  

 .

*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				vinc am 14.06.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dank an darkbrezel. Er hat mir ein PS3 Spiel verkauft .
> 
> Sehr schneller Versand und eine absolut liebevolle Verpackung
> 
> .




Die Verpackung war ne Notlösung^^ 

Aber von mir geht auch ein dickes    an vinc. 
Sehr freundlich und schneller. Gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## mkay87 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir aus ein klares   an darkbrezel und Zubunapy.
Haben von mir jeweils DVDs oder HD-DVDs gekauft und super schnell bezahlt.
Ich möchte euch nochmal für den reibungslosen Ablauf danken.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes    an *flipflop*. Habe von ihm Lüfter gekauft. Sehr schneller Versand und netter Member.

*eingetragen*


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Habe von Kazuu Hellgate Londoin gekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6740777&mid=6758286#6758286 Dafür ein  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch    für K4R4cH0w und sein H:L 

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 14.06.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes    an *flipflop*. Habe von ihm Lüfter gekauft. Sehr schneller Versand und netter Member.



Geht umgehend zurück, immer wieder gerne  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kazuu (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.06.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von Kazuu Hellgate Londoin gekauft http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6740777&mid=6758286#6758286 Dafür ein



ebenfalls    für EmmasPapa

*eingetragen*


----------



## K4R4cH0w (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Succer am 15.06.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Daumen hoch    für K4R4cH0w und sein H:L



Auch für Succer  

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *PassitheRock* der mir hier ME verkauft hat.

*eingetragen*


----------



## PassitheRock (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				olstyle am 18.06.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> für *PassitheRock* der mir hier ME verkauft hat.



Und ein  für olstyle. gerne mal wieder^^

*eingetragen*


----------



## Majestico (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dickes  an meina . habe vor über 3 wochen etwas gekauft und geld überwiesen, jedoch bis heute noch nichts bekommen

*eingetragen*


----------



## der-jo (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für  FlosseHH , habe mir RAM bei ihm gekauft.

Ram ist da, ging schnell und er war sehr freundlich.
gerne wieder.

*eingetragen*


----------



## schemmi91 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein     für tobyan...netter Kontakt und super Geschäft 

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				schemmi91 am 20.06.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ein     für tobyan...netter Kontakt und super Geschäft



Und natürlich auch ein  an dich zurück. War sehr zufrieden 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dario90 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an *WANTED*

Habe Rainbow Six Vegas vom ihm gekauft, schneller Versand, super netter User 

*eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Dario90 am 21.06.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes   an *WANTED*
> 
> Habe Rainbow Six Vegas vom ihm gekauft, schneller Versand, super netter User


Ein     zurück an  Dario90 
Er hat mir R6V abgekauft  
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6785827&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein fettes Minus für meina.
Hatte ein Board und ne CPU bei ihm gekauft und sofort überwiesen.


Nach einer Woche erzählte er mir auf Nachfrage, dass er die Ware längst verschickt hätte, konnte mir aber keinen Identcode zur Sendungsverfolgung nennen. 

Dann wollte er sich melden um mir zu sagen wo das Paket ist. Fehlanzeige.
Er hat sich nie gemeldet, ich musste 3x bei ihm anrufen.
Erst durch Androhung einer Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei hat er nach über 5 Wochen mein Geld zurück überwiesen.  

Ich kann nur davor warnen mit meina Geschäfte zu machen!

Gruß
Marcus

*eingetragen*


----------



## FlosseHH (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				der-jo am 20.06.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für  FlosseHH , habe mir RAM bei ihm gekauft.
> 
> Ram ist da, ging schnell und er war sehr freundlich.
> gerne wieder.


Auch ein dickes   für der-jo. Netter Kontakt und auch das Geld war schnell bei mir.

*eingetragen*


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an KiSebA. Habe von Ihm Sim City gekauft.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6770670&x=7

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für giu2305 - Wir hatten uns auf einen Deal geeinigt, bis ich im Thread lesen musste, dass er das ganze Paket aufeinmal verkauft hatte.
Auf mehrmalige Nachfrage gabs nur die Begründung familäre Probleme. Doch auch jetzt hat er sich noch nicht dazu geäußert, obwohl er sich schon wieder schön um eine Wasserkühlung kümmern kann, also können sie nicht so groß sein.
Wie gesagt von mir aus für diese Umgangsart ein  für den User * giu2305 *

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6786439&mid=6801148#6801148

*eingetragen*


----------



## KiSebA (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 26.06.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> an KiSebA. Habe von Ihm Sim City gekauft.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6770670&x=7




 zurück an OBI-KENOBI  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Danielovitch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Alle Daumen, die ich finden kann, nach oben für doceddy.

Er hat mir zwei RAM-Riegel verkauft, super Zustand, wahnsinnig gute Verpackung, schnell verpackt, supernett - gern wieder!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    und Dankeschön an ChayenneTurboS.

Er hat von mir zwei Grafikkarten gekauft; bei einer hatte ich mich ein wenig in der Beschreibung vertan - er hat das super cool aufgenommen.
Bezahlung ging fix, Kontakt ist sehr nett - in Zukunft gerne wieder, nicht zuletzt, um mich zu revanchieren.

Danke,
flipflop

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal den grünen Daumen  bitte an *LouisLoiselle* 
HIER habe ich ihm Bioshock abgekauft, aller lief bestens!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch für *Herbboy*   habe ihm vor ner weile WiC abgekauft, war mein erstes spiel hier, hab wohl übersehen das es nen bewertungsthread gibt, sry dafür^^ alles lief bestens

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6524946&x=7

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Daumen hoch für *Blackout*  

Habe von ihm seine EVGA 8800GT mit S1 abgekauft.
Der Kontakt war sehr nett und es gab stets aktuelle Statusmeldungen.
Der Versand verlief sehr zügig und mit angemessener Verpackung.

Bin rundum zufrieden und freue mich bereits auf die nächste anstehende Sendung  

flipflop

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blackout (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ebenfalls Daumen hoch für *FlipFlop*  

Er hat mir meine EVGA 8800GT abgekauft.
Obwohl sich die Lieferung etwas verzögerte (weil meine neue 4870 nicht lieferbar war) war das alles kein Problem für ihn und er war super geduldig.

Freue mich schon auf den zweiten Deal 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein sehr dickes  für GrakaOC, der mir hier Supreme Commander vermacht hat. Besten Dank!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein  an Heng, habe ihm wie erwähnt 7 DVDs verkauft und er hat superschnell überwiesen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 07.07.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr dickes  für GrakaOC, der mir hier Supreme Commander vermacht hat. Besten Dank!!!




Das    gibts natürlich zurück. Versand war gut und letztendlich funktioniert auch alles 

*eingetragen*


----------



## GraKaOC (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

dann schreib ich direkt noch eine hinterher, 
ein    an *murver * , dem ich World in Conflict abgekauft habe.
Wirklich alles drum und dran an dem game sowie sehr guten Versand  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## schemmi91 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Aufjedenfall ein     für  SuicideVampire...Super Ware, Lieferung hat nich so gut geklappt, was allerdings nicht an ihm, sondern an hermes lag 

sonst alles super...gerne wieder

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Namuraz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

TotoIV hat nach über 4 Wochen noch immer nicht geliefert. [zum Thread].  (meldet sich auch nicht)

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Spcial (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  an Anton88. Geld wurde super schnell überwiesen.

Vielen Dank.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für ACM. Wir haben Bioshock gegen Assassin´s Creed getauscht.

Das Spiel war am nächsten Tag da!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein riesen  für *giu2305*.
Über ICQ hatte sich ein Monitorkauf ergeben.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## giu2305 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

auch ein Riesen    an  olstyle*  bezahlung innerhalb von stunden...und steht mir immer mit rat und tat zur seite! sehr netter kontakt!

Eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *TAPO*,habe ihm hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6867770

mein Gehäuseseitenteil mit Lüfter verkauft.
Hat ganz flott bezahlt.


*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				orca26 am 12.07.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *TAPO*,habe ihm hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6867770
> 
> mein Gehäuseseitenteil mit Lüfter verkauft.
> Hat ganz flott bezahlt.



Und das Seitenteil ist auch super verpackt und in absolutem Neuzustand bei mir angekommen! Also einen grünen Daumen zurück  an *orca26*

Mfg Tapo

*Eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes an Keon: sehr netter User, Top Ware, sehr schneller Versand.
Können gerne wider geschäfte machen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Vlnthomas (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes Lob an Robyn89,

ich habe ihm Call of Duty 4 abgekauft. Die DVD war in gutem Zustand und auch der Multiplayer funktioniert einwandfrei.

Versand war sehr schnell, innerhalb von 2 Tagen. War zwar kein Polsterbrief wie von mir gewünscht, ist aber nichts passiert.

Kontakt war stets freundlich, nett und sehr zügig.

Im Großen und Ganzen ein mehr als positives Fazit, ein dickes    für dieses Geschäft


MfG

Thomas

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Robyn89 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes Lob an Vlnthomas
    


Sehr nette Kommunikation, Sehr schhnelle Überweisung, Sehr sehr GUT!

Gerne Wieder !  -----> Vlnthomas


 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Anton88 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Spcial am 11.07.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  an Anton88. Geld wurde super schnell überwiesen.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Den  gibts natürlich auch zurück. Netter Kontakt und schneller Versand. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  an march20: hab ihm cod4, crysis und the witcher abgekauft, superschneller versand und top-zustand 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

gibt ein  für Tranix

kommt aus dem Thread
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6833656&x=2

*Eingetragen*


----------



## March20 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

und Avenga bekommt von mir ein  

problemloser geht der kontakt nicht mit einem käufer.


und dann noch ein   für marilynmarduk 

ebenfalls eine blitzartige überweisung

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein  für Martinroessler. Extrem schnelle Bezahlung. Vielen Dank

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 15.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ein  für Martinroessler. Extrem schnelle Bezahlung. Vielen Dank



Das  geb ich dir natürlich zurück, sehr schnelle Lieferung. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für *Schemmi91* für den netten und reibungslosen Verkauf meiner Grafikkarte 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein sehr dickes   an *BinDerKleineMann*. Hab von ihm einen Q9300 für einen fairen Preis gekauft. Schneller Versand und netter Verkäufer.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marilynmarduk (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz ganz dickes   für *March20*. Habe bei ihm drei Spiele gekauft und alle sind in einem super Zustand, fast wie neu.

Vielen vielen Dank!
*
Eingetragen*


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes   an jupp009!!! Hab Ihm Stalker abgekauft und das spiel ist in einwandfreien Zustand. 
Danke gerne wieder. 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## murver (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				GraKaOC am 09.07.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> dann schreib ich direkt noch eine hinterher,
> ein    an *murver * , dem ich World in Conflict abgekauft habe.
> Wirklich alles drum und dran an dem game sowie sehr guten Versand
> 
> *Eingetragen*




das  gibts natürlich sofort zurück! lief alles problemlos. schnelle überweisung. gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  an Zubunapy für einen reibungslosen Kauf in diesem Thread

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6755701&x=33

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  geht an marco022, schnelle lieferung alls super gern wieder. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6892222&x=14

*eingetragen*


----------



## Marco022 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				patsche am 20.07.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> geht an marco022, schnelle lieferung alls super gern wieder.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6892222&x=14




ein   auch an patsche  alles super gelaufen, netter kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes Lob für Kreon

Nett, top Ware, schnelle Abwicklung. Einfach nur 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Vlnthomas (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Großes Lob an Zubunapy,

er hat mir Lüfterkabel abgekauft.


Geld sofort überwiesen, super schneller und netter Kontakt, gerne wieder


Also ein dickes  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Vlnthomas am 22.07.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Lob an Zubunapy,
> 
> er hat mir Lüfterkabel abgekauft.
> 
> ...


Gruß zurück. Schnellste Lieferung ever (mal abgesehen von der Lieferung bevor ich überhaubt gezahlt hatte  Das nenne ich mal vertrauen  )

Also ein  für VInthomas

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Robyn89 
Hab ihm hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6755701&x=35

Crysis abgekauft. Er meint es verschickt zu haben 1,5 Wochen später ist noch nichts angekommen. Seitdem hat er sich auch nicht mehr auf meine Nachrichten gemeldet und wohl auch nicht mehr hier im Forum eingeloggt. 

Versand war natürlich wie immer unversichert und daher war's wohl der Postbote oder er, der's vermasselt hat. Sauer bin ich trotzdem und da er erst seit diesem Monat hier in der Community ist, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es wohl doch nie losgeschickt wurde.

*eingetragen*


----------



## jupp009 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 19.07.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes   an jupp009!!! Hab Ihm Stalker abgekauft und das spiel ist in einwandfreien Zustand.
> Danke gerne wieder.



...kann ich erwidern, ein  für OBI-KENOBI

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dario90 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  für *Bonez*

Habe Jedi Knight 2 + 3 von ihm gekauft, schneller Versand und netter Kontakt!!


*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Nochmals ein    mit drei Ausrufezeichen für *blackout*.

Nach der Grafikkarte habe ich von ihm auch noch Mainboard und RAM erstanden. 
Verpackung und Zustand der Ware waren wieder einmal sehr gut.
Die Lieferung erfolgte auch wieder sensationell schnell.
Aber am lobens-und erwehnenswertesten ist der umfangreiche, nette, zuvorkommende und lückenlose Kontakt. Absolut erste Sahne.

Edit: Der Deal entwickelte sich aus dem vorigen, siehe hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6849841&x=12


*eingetragen*


----------



## Blackout (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir wieder ein dicker Daumen nach oben   für *FlipFlop*

Er hat mir Board und Speicher abgekauft und das Geld schon 1 Woche vorher überwiesen, bevor ich ihm das Board und den RAM überhaupt schicken konnte (Gehalt und Neukauf und so  )
Er wußte das hat aber trotzdem das Geld schon überwiesen, das ist echt super gewesen!

*eingetragen*


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Tausch von Forza 2 und Rainbow Six mit mkay87, dafür ein   

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6956750&x=6

*eingetragen*


----------



## mkay87 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch ein    slayerdaniel. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## EvilEyE12 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein großes    an MrDeephouse.
Tausch hat prima geklappt, war auch kulant und hat zurückgetauscht, nachdem es einige Schwierigkeiten durch EA gab!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Steffen1988 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Super Lob an "frogi" Sehr schnelle Bezahlung und super nett! 


*eingetragen*


----------



## jupp009 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

  an *SoSchautsAus* er hat mir Spiele abgekauft, sehr freundlich und zuverlässig!

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				jupp009 am 01.08.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> an *SoSchautsAus* er hat mir Spiele abgekauft, sehr freundlich und zuverlässig!


Kann ich nur erwidern. *jupp009* hat mir hier zwei Spiele verkauft. Ware in Ordnung, netter Kontakt, alles so wie es sein sollte. Jederzeit wieder!  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## frogi (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Steffen1988 am 01.08.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Lob an "frogi" Sehr schnelle Bezahlung und super nett!
> 
> 
> *eingetragen*



Kann ich nur erwidern. auch super lob an "Steffen1988"  

*eingetragen*



Edit bierchen: Jetzt ists vorne in der Liste *EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## MrDeephouse (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				EvilEyE12 am 31.07.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes    an MrDeephouse.
> Tausch hat prima geklappt, war auch kulant und hat zurückgetauscht, nachdem es einige Schwierigkeiten durch EA gab!
> 
> *eingetragen*



klar! großes Lob an EvilEyE12 auch von mir - sehr netter Schriftverkehr



*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Kreon (5. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zubunapy hat sich für einen Tausch in diesem Thread

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6755701&x=7374&gid=81&page=2

gerade noch so ein   verdient.

Versand hat 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert und die DVDs (besonders die Crysis DVD) waren stark verschmutz. Es läuft aber alles.


Edit: Passt schon. Es läuft ja alles so wie es soll. Hatte die vergangenen 2 Wochen etwas mehr Zeit zum Spielen als jetzt, deswegen ist der Verzug halt etwas ärgerlich. Aber für ne private Tauschaktion wie hier will ich das mal durchgehen lassen. Wir sind hier ja nicht bei Amazon  


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Zubunapy (5. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dickes Lob ( auch  genannt) zurück an Kreon. War deutlich schneller als ich. Ich muss mich nochmals entschuldigen. Ich habs einfach ewig mit mir rumgetragen, ohne es mitzubekommen. 

Ich hab jetzt mal woanders geantwortet, sodass Kreon noch editieren kann  Das  kannste getrost wieder rausnehmen. Verdient isses nämlich nicht.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## noxious (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an *doceddy*

Netter Kontakt, alles wie besprochen 


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## doceddy (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Auch von mir ein dickes  an *noxious*. Sehr schnelle Überweisung und netter Kontakt.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## flipflop (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz, ganz dickes    von mir für den User *pitbliz!*

Habe von ihm hier einen E8200 und einen IFX-14 gekauft.
Trotz mehrmaligem Nachfragen und entgegen diverser Aussagen des VK, das Paket würde am nächsten Morgen versendet, 
erfolgte die Lieferung enorm spät (nach über 3 Wochen)
Selbst dies wurde erst durch Androhung rechtlicher Behelfe und dem Ansetzen einer Nachfrist erwirkt.  

Schlimm hierbei und auschlaggebend für die negative Bewertung vor allem die mangelnde Kommunikation.
Bis zum Festmachen des Deals war der Kontakt sehr gut, aber sobald die Sache fix war, war es aus  - von alleine kam gar nichts.!! 
Selbst auf mehrfache Nachfrage wurde zumeist nicht geantwortet, Reaktion kamen immer erst nach besagten Androhungen und selbst dann nur äußerst knapp und unzureichend und auch nicht immer zutreffend. 
Ärgerlich gerade, wenn man anhand anderer Threads sieht, dass der User immer wieder angemeldet und aktiv war - und
es dennoch nicht für nötig erachtet, sich zu melden. 

Als die Ware dann endlich ihren Weg zu mir fand, das nächste Ärgernis:
Der angeblich neuwertige, kratzerfreie Kühler zeichnete sich u.a. durch eine verbogene und zerkratzte Backplate sowie zwei (von vieren) Befestigungsmuttern mit abgebrochenen und vergrateten Gewindehälsen aus. 
Das wurde dem VK natürlich sofort mitgeteilt, mit Bildern unterlegt, und er gefragt, wie er dazu steht und wie er weiter vorzugehen gedenkt.
War natürlich naiv, anzunehmen, es käme eine Antwort!! 

Also auf eigene Faust nach Ersatz für die Schrauben gesucht und Vorschlag unterbreitet, den Preis für den Kühler ein wenig zu mindern, was dann Ende Juli akzeptiert wurde - das Geld habe ich bis heute aber nicht gesehen.  
Auch der Hinweis darauf, mit der Frage, ob er meine, mir würde es Spaß machen, immer hinter ihm her rennen zu müssen
 und immer erst mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen zu müssen, wurde erneut ignoriert, obwohl der User bereits wieder
in einem eigenen VK-Thread aktiv war und ist. 

Werde jetzt also wieder einmal eine Frist setzen müssen, um an mein Geld zu kommen. 

Dies war meine erste negative Erfahrung hier im Forum, dafür dann aber gleich so richtig mies.
Wenn ich an all die Zeit, Mühe und vor allem Ärger denke, die ich in diesen Deal investiert habe...  

Also, dickes     von mir für *pitbliz*, weil hier wirklich gar nichts stimmte.

flipflop
Edit: Format


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## WapitiBrot (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, ne super Bewertung bekommt von mir ACM   

Super freundlich und richtig schnelle lieferung 

Wieder gerne 

*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## WapitiBrot (14. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So nen fettes Lob geht an Steffen1988.
habe das spiel heute bekommen, er war super schnell immer freundlich.

Wieder gerne 


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Steffen1988 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				WapitiBrot am 14.08.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So nen fettes Lob geht an Steffen1988.
> habe das spiel heute bekommen, er war super schnell immer freundlich.
> 
> Wieder gerne



Das gleiche gebe ich an WapitiBrot zurück. Lief echt super alles!!!


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## MoS (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hyperhorn bekommt ein  wegen der schnellen Bezahlung (E6300) 


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## jupp009 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einen fetten    für *Erzbaron* hab ihm Bioshock abgekauft. Super freundlich und schnell.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   + für *GraKaOC*

Hab seinen E4300 für faires Geld gekauft.

Schnelle Lieferung!

Die beste Verpackung ever!  

Netter Kontakt!

Jederzeit wieder!

Vielen Dank 


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## olstyle (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

 für *Kazuu* der mir hier ein paar Spiele verkauft hat.


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## GraKaOC (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 18.08.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   + für *GraKaOC*
> 
> Hab seinen E4300 für faires Geld gekauft.
> 
> ...




Das  gebe ich doch gern zurück an *AndreasMarkert*, der eine wirklich sehr zügige Geldüberweisung hingelegt hat.
Ein netter Kontakt sowie sehr kooperativ ist er, weshalb ich immer wieder gern mit ihm handeln würde. 

Gruß

*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## radinger (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   für *HeerDerSpiele*

Begründung:
Ich hatte im April die Spiele "Sega Rally" und "Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2" von ihm gekauft, Sega Rally habe ich auch wie versprochen bekommen, statt GRAW2 hat er mir aber das wertlose "Saga of Ryzom" geschickt, in dessen Packung eine selbstgebrannte DVD mit der Aufschrift "Ghost Recon: AW2" + der Product-Key lag (ich habe das Ding nie ausprobiert, keine Ahnung, ob es funktioniert hätte). Auf meine PMs hat er nie reagiert und sich bis jetzt hier im Forum auch nie mehr blicken lassen.

Ich wollte ihm etwas Zeit geben, um auf meine PMs reagieren zu können und habe dann völlig vergessen, eine negative Bewertung abzugeben, da er jetzt aber wieder Spiele verkaufen will (Link), hole ich die Bewertung hiermit nach.

Hier noch der Link zum Verkaufsthread von damals: Link

*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## TAPO (21. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal ein *dickes Plus* bitte an *Marco022*
ich habe von ihm eine GeForce 7950GT gekauft,
die gut verpackt und funktionierend bei mir ankam  

Mfg Tapo


*EINGETRAGEN*


----------



## Zubunapy (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Eine kleine Offtopic-Bemerkung: Die negativen Bewertungen häufen sich in letzter Zeit doch sehr. Ich finde diesen Trend sehr beunruhigend und möchte hiermit alle User bitten, die Geschäfte hier seriös zu behandeln. Keiner will gefoppt werden, darum solltet ihr auch keinen foppen. Oder wie würdet ihr es finden, wenn ihr aus dem Mediamurks kommt und in der DVD-Hülle kein Film steckt bzw der falsche? Richtig, ihr würdet mit riesigem Traraa reklamieren.


----------



## Kreon (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für mimiMaster

Der Kauf von Thief 3 hat problemlos geklappt. Die DVD ist in einem 1A Zustand

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Zubunapy am 23.08.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kleine Offtopic-Bemerkung: Die negativen Bewertungen häufen sich in letzter Zeit doch sehr. Ich finde diesen Trend sehr beunruhigend und möchte hiermit alle User bitten, die Geschäfte hier seriös zu behandeln. Keiner will gefoppt werden, darum solltet ihr auch keinen foppen. Oder wie würdet ihr es finden, wenn ihr aus dem Mediamurks kommt und in der DVD-Hülle kein Film steckt bzw der falsche? Richtig, ihr würdet mit riesigem Traraa reklamieren.


*Nicht nur beunruhigend, ich finde das echt zum   !*
Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, bis auf nen aufgeplatzten MOBO-Kondensator habe ich durchweg positive Erfahrungen auf PCGH gemacht!  

Möchte mich trotzdem Zubus Aufruf anschließen und an diese relativ kleine Internetgemeinde appelieren *Ehrlichkeit* walten zu lassen!

Wenn Ihr Spaß daran findet Leute zu betrügen, macht das gefälligst woanders!


----------



## olstyle (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 23.08.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Spaß daran findet Leute zu betrügen, macht das gefälligst woanders!


Und wenn ihr euch weiter über die negativen Bewertungen aus lassen wollt macht das bitte auch woanders, sprich in einem eigenen Fred  .


----------



## xarek (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

hab bei MiffiMoppelchen drakensang gekauft.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7028528&x=5
hat alles super geklappt! dankeschön


*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 23.08.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für mimiMaster
> 
> Der Kauf von Thief 3 hat problemlos geklappt. Die DVD ist in einem 1A Zustand


Danke, das  kann ich nur zurückgeben. *Kreon* hat sehr zügig überwiesen. Gern wieder. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (24. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Leertaste am 23.08.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal positiv    für *Bonez* ich habe ihm ein Spiel abgekauft.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=6928427
> 
> Schneller Versand, gute Ware!



Das  gibet für *Leertaste* direkt zurück. Blitzüberweisung und Blitzbewertung 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal bitte *POSITIV *  an *tobyan*
ich habe mit ihm einige DVD's gegen DDR2-Speicher getauscht,
heute ist der Speicher angekommen und werkelt jetztschon vor sich hin!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 an mimiMaster . kein Grund zur Klage 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7049719&x=7

*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Sehr schnell überwiesen. Vielen Dank und viel Spaß mit dem Spiel!
 an *DJ_of_Borg*

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bonez (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Bonez am 24.08.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 23.08.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus demselben Thread noch ein dickes  an *einhirn*.

*eingetragen*


----------



## einhirn (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Bonez am 25.08.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 24.08.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch ein    für *Bonez*. Hat super geklappt und der Versand war auch sehr schnell.   

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Einen Daumen nach oben für crackajack. Er hat mir einen Stapel Spiele verkauft. Die Abwicklung lief per O-Mail. Er hat das Paket sogar abgeschickt bevor ich die Überweisung überhaupt gemacht hatte.  

SSA 

*eingetragen*


----------



## crackajack (26. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 25.08.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Daumen nach oben für crackajack.


Kann ich retourgeben. Mein Päckchen war wie es scheint genauso schnell wie die Überweisung, da das erst gestern bei mir gebucht wurde und SSA ja schon übers WE das erste verkaufte Spiel durchgespielt hat.^^

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (28. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Dicke    an:

*kolobix* ( Verkäufer, Hardware )

*winpml* ( Käufer, Spiel )

*Jever-Pilsener* ( Käufer, Spiel )

Flotte Überweisung/Versand und sehr nette Member. Immer gern.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Marco022 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 21.08.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal ein *dickes Plus* bitte an *Marco022*
> ich habe von ihm eine GeForce 7950GT gekauft,
> die gut verpackt und funktionierend bei mir ankam
> ...



Auch ein   an TAPO, schnelle abwicklung.


Mfg
Marco

*eingetragen*


----------



## kolobix (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 28.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke    an:
> 
> *kolobix* ( Verkäufer, Hardware )
> 
> ...



Auch ein   an doceddy! Netter Member und flotte Zahlung 

*eingetragen*


----------



## winpml (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 28.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke    an:
> 
> *winpml* ( Käufer, Spiel )
> ]



Von mir auch ein   
an *doceddy* (Verkäufer, Spiel)

Versand lief ruchzuckab, Spiel ist in gutem Zustand und Kommunikation verlief auch immer freundlich.


So solls sein. Immer gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 28.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke    an:
> [...]
> *Jever-Pilsener* ( Käufer, Spiel )
> 
> ...


Auch ein   an *doceddy*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7054483&mid=7071319#7071319

Top-Zustand, Spiele-DVD hat nur sehr wenige Kratzer

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				MoS am 16.08.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn bekommt ein  wegen der schnellen Bezahlung (E6300)


Und ein (spätes   )    an *MoS* zurück!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

1x negativ für den User *"Neeal"*!
Ist allem Anschein nach ein Spaßbieter. Hatte ihm in diesem Thread hier http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7038608&x=13 meinen bisherigen Monitor verkauft - wie man sieht wollte er ihn unbedingt. 
Nachdem wir per PN sogar schon Adressen und Bankdaten ausgetauscht hatten: Keine Reaktion mehr, kein Geldeingang, gar nichts. 

Ich werde den Rest von meinem Anwalt klären lassen, sollte der Herr nicht noch eine freiwillige Entschädigung zahlen, da ich ja allen anderen Interessenten extra abgesagt hatte und der Wert des Monitors auch etwas gesunken ist in der Wartezeit.

Bitte vermerken damit niemand mehr auf diesen Typen reinfällt!
Danke.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## WapitiBrot (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Nen Super ++++++
geht an 
Mimimaster

Paket war schnell hier und er hat immer freundlich und schnell geantwortet.

Dankeschön nochmal 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal Positiv bitte an *SaadcorePhame *
ich habe ihm sein Mainboard Hier abgekauft!

Kam bei mir gut an^^

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    an jupp009, habe bei ihm Supreme Commander gekauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## mimiMaster (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				WapitiBrot am 04.09.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Super ++++++
> geht an
> Mimimaster
> 
> ...


 geht auch zurück. Schnelle Bezahlung. Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel wünsch ich!

*eingetragen*


----------



## WapitiBrot (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				mimiMaster am 05.09.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> WapitiBrot am 04.09.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke habe ich bereits 

Kann Mimimaster nur empfehlen.
Isn super verkäufer


----------



## jupp009 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				sagichnet am 04.09.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an jupp009, habe bei ihm Supreme Commander gekauft.



Den    kann ich an *Sagichnet* zurückgeben.

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Für die blitzartige Überweisung nachdem Er meine mail entdeckt hatte (  ), gibts ein Daumen Hoch   für Hyperhorn.

Er hat eine P4 550 CPU für OC-Versuche von mir gekauft.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7111438

*eingetragen*


----------



## FX5200-289Mhz (7. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Von mir ein    an Zebbelin!
Habe ihm hier etwas Hardware abgekauft, wurde schnell versendet und war gut verpackt. Läuft einwandfrei, mit OVP und alles sehr gut erhalten!   

Bin echt zufrieden, war überhaupt mein erster Kauf von gebrauchter Hardware.^^
THX Zebbe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (7. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 25.08.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal bitte *POSITIV *  an *tobyan*
> ich habe mit ihm einige DVD's gegen DDR2-Speicher getauscht,
> heute ist der Speicher angekommen und werkelt jetztschon vor sich hin!
> ...



das   kann ich gerne zurückgeben!

Die DVD´s sind in einwandfreiem Zustand und waren sehr schnell da 

Gruß

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein ganz großes    geht an AndreasMarkert zurück.
Alles tiptop, wirklich zu empfehlen!   

Thread: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7111438&x=9

*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   an marilynmarduk
Hab mit ihm Gothic3 gegen Armed Assault getauscht; alles war bestens Top Zustand, netter Kontakt und zackiger Versand.

Also gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Zwei dicke    an:

*giu2305*
und
*TAPO*

Beide waren Verkäufer. Alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert. Sehr nette Member!

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein   für primaldoom, netter kontakt und fixer versand.  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7132733&x=9

*eingetragen*


----------



## marilynmarduk (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				ACM am 10.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an marilynmarduk
> Hab mit ihm Gothic3 gegen Armed Assault getauscht; alles war bestens Top Zustand, netter Kontakt und zackiger Versand.
> 
> Also gerne wieder



Ein dickes    zurück an ACM. der Tasuch ist einfach perfekt abgelaufen, so macht das wirklich Spaß! Vielen Dank.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7117413&mid=7147588#7147588

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				doceddy am 10.09.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei dicke    an:
> 
> *giu2305*
> und
> ...



Das kann ICH nur an *doceddy *zurückgeben!

Schnelle Überweisung und super freundlicher Kontakt!   

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				patsche am 10.09.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   für primaldoom, netter kontakt und fixer versand.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7132733&x=9




Und ein    an patsche.
Für die Schnelle Überweisung.
mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## schroeder011078 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *giu2305*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7124214

Schneller Versand! Danke!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jan2006 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    für *roga01*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7128248&x=6

ps. Juhu ich hab den 2222. Eintrag gemacht!!! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## der-jo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein     für jeronimoo 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7113096&x=6
Sauschneller Versand 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zebbelin (13. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				FX5200-289Mhz am 07.09.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ein    an Zebbelin!
> Habe ihm hier etwas Hardware abgekauft, wurde schnell versendet und war gut verpackt. Läuft einwandfrei, mit OVP und alles sehr gut erhalten!
> 
> Bin echt zufrieden, war überhaupt mein erster Kauf von gebrauchter Hardware.^^
> ...



 zurück

Alles super gelaufen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## roga01 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Jan2006.
Alles bestens


*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

ein    für *Herbboy*

verlief alles bestens  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7098815&mid=7130649#7130649



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				eXitus64 am 14.09.2008 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für *Herbboy*
> 
> verlief alles bestens
> 
> ...





ebenso!


*eingetragen*


----------



## Dario90 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein dickes  einmal für *marco022* von dem ich einen Intel E6600 gekauft habe und für *Volcom* von dem ich ein MB + Ram gekauft habe.

Sehr gut verpackt und netter Kontakt von beiden 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7112957&x=1
(anderen Link find ich nicht mehr..)

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (16. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Hi,
einmal *Positiv* bitte an *Meisterkleister*, 
nach einer kleinen Unstimmigkeit lief dann doch der Handel Gut ab.

HIER habe ich ein Mainboard von ihm gekauft!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Meisterkleister (16. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				TAPO am 16.09.2008 07:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> einmal *Positiv* bitte an *Meisterkleister*,
> nach einer kleinen Unstimmigkeit lief dann doch der Handel Gut ab.
> 
> ...



Dann bekommt Tapo ein  für seine Sammlung, da er mit sich reden lässt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (16. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein  für Freaky22 für den Kauf von "The Witcher"

*eingetragen*


----------



## Freaky22 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Kreon am 16.09.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für Freaky22 für den Kauf von "The Witcher"


  kan ich nur zurückgeben an Kreon. Wünschte bei Ebay würds auch immer so schnell und problemlos laufen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein   + für *Dominikmr303* nach etwas "arbeitsbedingter" Wartezeit   ist letztendlich alles erstklassig gelaufen.

Hab *eine *IDE-Festplatte von ihm gekauft und gleich *zwei* Stück bekommen!  
Beide Platten sind bereits getestet und laufen sehr gut!   

Besonderes Lob für die Super-Duper-Verpackung, so macht es Spaß etwas auszupacken!  

Der äußerst faire Preis, sowie der freundliche mailverkehr runden das gelungene Gesamtbild ab!

Sehr empfehlenswert!  +

Hier der Link:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7129176

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dominikmr303 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 17.09.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   + für *Dominikmr303* nach etwas "arbeitsbedingter" Wartezeit   ist letztendlich alles erstklassig gelaufen.
> 
> Hab *eine *IDE-Festplatte von ihm gekauft und gleich *zwei* Stück bekommen!
> Beide Platten sind bereits getestet und laufen sehr gut!
> ...




*eingetragen*
Von mir auch ein  an AndreasMarkert

Freut mich das alles gut gelaufen ist  Sehr schnelle Überweisung, super freundlicher Mail Kontakt.

Nur zu Empfehlen !!


----------



## EDGUY (18. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein    geht an Styles85.

Habe 8 DVDs von ihm gekauft. Alles verlief ohne Probleme.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7052087

Vielen Dank.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (19. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Extra großen 
  an *Erzbaron*.
Hat sich echt ins Zeug gelegt, daß das Spiel Stalker CS bei mir ankommt.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7144437&x=6

*eingetragen*


----------



## Vlnthomas (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

So, ich muss hier noch eine Bewertung abgeben. 

Ich habe Robyn89 COD4 abgekauft. Bisher funktionierte auch alles ganz gut. 

Jetzt geh ich  heute morgen in den Multiplayer, will einen Server joinen, und dann steht da, der Code wird schon verwendet. In diesem Sinne eine negative Bewertung für Robyn89, sowas kann echt nicht angehen  


Weiß jemand die Supportemail von Activision.de? Über die Homepage erreich ich das Supportformular nicht. Ich werde Activision diesbezüglich informieren und hoffe, dass ich einen neuen Code bekomme, der alte gesperrt wird. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## jeronimoo (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				der-jo am 12.09.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ein     für jeronimoo
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7113096&x=6
> Sauschneller Versand
> 
> *eingetragen*



... trotzdem hab ich ein "  " bekommen ... !?

*korrigiert*


----------



## hailtotheking (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

von mir gibts ein    für jeronimoo 

hab ihm eine BluRay verkauft
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7133926&x=8

*eingetragen*


----------



## jeronimoo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein    für orca26!

hab ne blu ray gekauft und war mit ware/ lieferung zufrieden.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7162176&x=7

*eingetragen*


----------



## jeronimoo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein   an hailtotheking!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7133926&x=8

nett, faire preisgestaltung, schnelle lieferung!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ich habe FX5200-289Mhz ein    abgezogen, da er mich über PN hingewiesen hat, dass anscheinend durch einen kleinen Fehler eine Bewertung doppelt eingetragen wurde.


----------



## Steffen1988 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*



			
				Heng am 30.09.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für Steffen1988
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7222733&x=8
> Sehr schnelle Abwicklung.



Ebenfalls ein dickes    für Heng!

*eingetragen*


----------



## orca26 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				jeronimoo am 25.09.2008 06:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für orca26!
> 
> hab ne blu ray gekauft und war mit ware/ lieferung zufrieden.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7162176&x=7
> ...



 Das    gebe ich an 
*jeronimoo* gerne zurück.Blitzüberweisung und ein netter Berliner  

Also ein dickes    an den jeronimoo

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein dickes    an battlefielder13. Haben Spiele getauscht. Alles wie immer schnell und problemlos.

*eingetragen*


----------



## battlefielder13 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ebenfalls ein dickes PLUS an   doceddy   für nen schnellen und problemlosen Tausch.

*eingetragen*


----------



## EvilEyE12 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für TAPO
Ware genau wie beschrieben und klingt hammer 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein ganz dickes  an *doom99* Hab ihm zwei Games gabgekauft. Er hat losgeschickt, bevor ich überwiesen habe!!! Sehr netter Kontakt, tolle Ware. Gerne, sehr gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				EvilEyE12 am 08.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für TAPO
> Ware genau wie beschrieben und klingt hammer


Ebenfalls den 'Grünen Daumen'   für *EvilEyE12*,
denn freundlicher Kontakt und eine schnelle Überweisung sind immer gut^^

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## guckuck (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ich habe bei doom99 ein Spiel gekauft.
Schneller Versand, noch vor der Zahlung. Top!  
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7240057&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein spätes   an p0rnstar

Hab eine Festplatte von ihm gekauft, die aber leider beim Transport durch die Post beschädigt und damit unbrauchbar geworden ist.
Nach etlichem hin und her hat die Post den Schaden aber reguliert und ich habe heute mein Geld zurückbekommen. 
Was lange währt....!
Für den großen Einsatz, das doch noch irgendwie geregelt zu bekommen, bedanke ich mich ausdrücklich und kann p0rnstar als Handelspartner nur empfehlen.  
Dumm gelaufen aber gutes Ende!  

*Wegen der Abspaltung von PCGH war dieses leider mein letztes "Geschäft" hier und möchte mich nochmal bei allen Handelspartnern für alles bedanken!* 

*eingetragen*


----------



## p0rnstar (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 09.10.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein spätes   an p0rnstar
> 
> Hab eine Festplatte von ihm gekauft, die aber leider beim Transport durch die Post beschädigt und damit unbrauchbar geworden ist.
> Nach etlichem hin und her hat die Post den Schaden aber reguliert und ich habe heute mein Geld zurückbekommen.
> ...



das    gibt es auf jeden Fall für den super Kontakt und die Geduld zurück!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## nairolf92 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an ACM
Tausch: Armed Assault Gold Edition gegen Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Sehr schneller Versand, top Ware.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7249186&page=2

*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				nairolf92 am 10.10.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an ACM
> Tausch: Armed Assault Gold Edition gegen Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
> Sehr schneller Versand, top Ware.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7249186&page=2



Da gibts von mir ein klares  zurück.
Netter Kontakt, schneller versand und Top Ware.
Gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 für *User919*. Er hat mir hier Fable verkauft und promt versendet.

*eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Auch einmal  für *olstyle*.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an Spcial für schnelle Lieferung und super Verpackung^^.

*eingetragen*


----------



## patsche (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein    für gamerschwein, netter kontakt und fixe lieferung.   

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7275306&x=7342&gid=81&page=1

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

*sandman2003* hat mir zwei Spiele verkauft (Thread). Ware in Ordnung, netter Kontakt. Der Versand hat zwar etwas länger gedauert aber das ist nicht schlimm. Alles paletti.  

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für noxious!

Habe ihm einige Games verkauft. Super schnelle Überweisung:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7309800&x=9

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Und noch ein    für algiordino!

Habe ihm "The Witcher" verkauft. Schnelle Überweisung.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7309800&x=9

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Jay-Py am 24.10.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für noxious!
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7309800&x=9


  zurück an *Jay-Py*

Schnelle LIeferung und alles wie angegeben 

*eingetragen*


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

SoSchautsAus bekommt ein    von mir..

hat mir fear und swat 4 abgekauft.. alles reibungslos 

*eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für *noxious*.

*eingetragen*

_SSAedit: Bitte immer den Thread verlinken. Es geht wahrscheinlich um den hier -> _ http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7250787&x=23


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Eine gute Bewertung für "ZIL131", der Kauf hat problemlos funktioniert. Ware war OK und wurde sehr schnell verschickt.

Gruß
Marcus

*eingetragen*


----------



## ZIL131 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Zollenspieker33 am 31.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Bewertung für "ZIL131", der Kauf hat problemlos funktioniert. Ware war OK und wurde sehr schnell verschickt.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus




Und eine    Bewertung an "Zollenspieker33" zurück. Hat alles sehr schnell geklappt!

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				User919 am 29.10.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal  für *noxious*.
> 
> *eingetragen*
> 
> _SSAedit: Bitte immer den Thread verlinken. Es geht wahrscheinlich um den hier -> _ http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7250787&x=23


   zurück an *User919* 
Alles OK

Thread stimmt ( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7250787&x=23 ) 

*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Jay-Py am 28.10.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein    für algiordino!
> 
> Habe ihm "The Witcher" verkauft. Schnelle Überweisung.
> 
> ...




  zurück.

schneller versand, ware in top zustand, netter user.
was will man mehr  

*eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein   für Erzbaron

extrem schneller Versand, netter Kontakt und das Spiel war in einem guten Zustand (Thread)

*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  an Ronin7!
Schneller Versand, makelose Ware und netter Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Erzbaron (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Bitte auch ein   für radinger, Geld war fix aufm Konto, netter Mailkontakt ... super gelaufen

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7294619&page=1

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für Dumbi!

Habe ihm "F.E.A.R." verkauft. Schnelle Überweisung.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7309800&x=9

Nr. 92 für Dumbi ist *eingetragen*. Wow!


----------



## Dumbi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				KONNAITN am 04.11.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für Dumbi!
> Nr. 92 für Dumbi ist *eingetragen*. Wow!


Jaaa, die Zeit als CO ist meinen Bewertungen sehr zugute gekommen...  *g*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

*Dumbi* bekommt von mir ein halbes  , einfach nur weil er Dumbi ist. Die andere Hälfte ist dafür, dass er mir ein Spiel verkauft hat. Der Deal ging per OMail über die Bühne und resultierte aus diesem Thread. Spiel ist heute angekommen, alles in Butter. 

SSA 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Jay-Py am 04.11.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für Dumbi!
> 
> Habe ihm "F.E.A.R." verkauft. Schnelle Überweisung.
> 
> ...


Und ein    für *Jay-Py*, zügige + gut verpackte Lieferung!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Eine gute Bewertung für Cryptic-Ravage von mir für den Verkauf  einer Festplatte in diesem Thread.

Alles lief prima 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 06.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Bewertung für Cryptic-Ravage von mir für den Verkauf  einer Festplatte in diesem Thread.
> 
> Alles lief prima



Ebenfalls 1x positiv zurück.
Sehr schnelle Zahlung, netter Kontakt.
Super, besten Dank nochmal!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal    für *LuvDog*, der mir Stalker: Clear Sky - Collector's Edition verkauft hat: http://www.os-informer.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7323229&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jay-Py (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

SoSchautsAus bekommt ein    von mir..

Er hat mir hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7309800&mid=7330466#7330466


*eingetragen*


----------



## LuvDog (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Hyperhorn am 06.11.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal    für *LuvDog*, der mir Stalker: Clear Sky - Collector's Edition verkauft hat: http://www.os-informer.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7323229&x=4
> 
> *eingetragen*






 an Hyperhorn zurück. Super netter Kontakt und schnelle Überweisung   Gerne wieder !

http://www.os-informer.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7323229&x=4


*eingetragen*


----------



## Zapped (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an *WANTED* der mir Crysis verkauft hat.

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Jay-Py am 06.11.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus bekommt ein    von mir..
> 
> Er hat mir hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft.
> 
> ...


Dickes  auch für *Jay-Py*. Einwandfreie Ware, faire Preise und ein sehr netter User. Gerne wieder. 

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## WANTED (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Zapped am 08.11.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an *WANTED* der mir Crysis verkauft hat.
> 
> *eingetragen*


Ein   für *Zapped* 
Reibungsloser Verlauf und sehr schnelle Bezahlung  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 *USS-VOYAGER* verkaufte mir Farcry2 in der Collectors Edition. Dafür ein  Alles prima gelaufen. Zügiger Versand, netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Zubunapy kaufte mein farcry2 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7311150&x=17

alles bestens schnelle bezahlung  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an kaeksch,Er hat mir FarCry 2 Verkauft und es hat alles Super geklappt .

Freundlich und Seriös.

By

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7361172&x=6

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Primaldoom am 15.11.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    an kaeksch,Er hat mir FarCry 2 Verkauft und es hat alles Super geklappt .
> 
> Freundlich und Seriös.
> 
> ...




Kann ich nur zurückgeben.    an *Primaldoom*
Netter Kontakt und schnelle Bezahlung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (16. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Eigentlich hätte *SoSchautsAus* schon vor anderthalb Wochen ein dickes    für seine zügige Überweisung kriegen sollen, aber ich hab's verpeilt. Daher kriegt er jetzt bitte ein    mit Sternchen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## LuvDog (16. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Leertaste bekommt von mir ein 
 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7323261&x=11

Überweisung wurde super schnell verbucht. gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (17. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
einmal *positiv *bitte an *Spcial*

HIER ich seinen FlashSurvivor gekauft, alles gut gelaufen!   

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Spcial (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ebenfalls positiv an TAPO.   

Sehr schnelle Überweisung & netter Kontakt. Wenn ja nur alle Kunden so wären...

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7354375&x=2

greetz

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Habe Volcom The Witcher abgekauft. Schnell geliefert und in einem 1A Zustand. Danke



*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Kreon am 21.11.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Volcom The Witcher abgekauft. Schnell geliefert und in einem 1A Zustand. Danke
> 
> 
> 
> *eingetragen*



Ebenso ein dickes + für Kreon! Sehr freundlich, zuverlässig und auch sonstiges, was man sich von einem Handelspartner wünscht.
Danke auch 

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

dickes    an INU.ID  

hab ihn eine graka abgekauft. wie immer verlief alles bestens  

*eingetragen* (nächstes mal bitte mit Link)


----------



## INU-ID (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				eXitus64 am 24.11.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> dickes    an INU.ID
> 
> hab ihn eine graka abgekauft. wie immer verlief alles bestens



Jau, dickes  ebenso an *eXitus64*.
Wie immer rasche Bezahlung und ebenso wie immer freundlicher Kontakt. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zapped (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein   an ACM, von dem ich FarCry2 im Tausch gegen Dark Messiah + ein paar € bekommen habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Zapped am 25.11.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an ACM, von dem ich FarCry2 im Tausch gegen Dark Messiah + ein paar € bekommen habe.
> 
> *eingetragen*



Da gibts gleich mal ein  zurück.
Lief alles bestens: sehr schneller Versand bzw. Überweisung, Top Ware und netter Kontakt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## kutty (27. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7402180&x=2

Ein eindeutiges :TOP: für radinger

MfG kutty

*eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				kutty am 27.11.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7402180&x=2
> 
> Ein eindeutiges :TOP: für radinger
> 
> ...



Das    gebe ich gleich mal an kutty zurück - sehr schneller versand und das spiel ist in gutem zustand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

*mkay87* hat mir ein paar Sachen aus seinem Thread verkauft. Unkomplizierter Mail-Verkehr, Ware in Ordnung. Der Versand hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, aber alles noch im grünen Bereich. Ein  für mkay87. 

SSA 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Eine Negative   für VolkerWpt
Spiel nach 2 Wochen immer noch nicht da!
Keine kontakt mehr möglich und antwortet nicht auf Mails. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7338838&x=8

*eingetragen*


----------



## kutty (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7402180&mid=7422970#7422970

Kreon :TOP: 
problemloser Handel mit Racedriver Grid

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 an Kreon
keinerlei schwierigkeiten 

ging ums spiel Bioshock

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
einmal Positiv   bitte an *Stiller_Meister*
Ein sehr freundlichen Kontakt und eine super schnelle Überweisung,
was will man mehr^^

Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Stiller_Meister (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hey 

ein (müssten eig. 2 sein!) dickes   für *TAPO*!

Hab von ihm Max Payne 2 und Vampire Bloodlines erworben, beides im Top Zustand (besser ausser neu kaufen geht nicht), super netter Kontakt, sehr schnelle Beantwortung von Emails, schneller Versand, alles innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen erledigt!

Gerne wieder! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an *Ma-an* 

er hat mir hier http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7398619&x=6 FarCry2 verkauft. Alles hat reibungslos funktioniert, der User ist sehr nett und das Spiel war sehr schnell da 

*eingetragen*


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein doppel großen    an Bluemaster,habe von ihm The Witcher gekauft und sogare noch ein paar nette Boni dazu bekommen

sehr netter Kontakt,gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Dickes   an *tobyan* (...).
Netter Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung - alles bestens!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				GameZocker92 am 04.12.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> an Kreon
> keinerlei schwierigkeiten
> 
> ging ums spiel Bioshock
> ...



das    geb ich zurück, sehr schneller Versand, super verpackt, DVD sieht aus wie neu!!!

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Und noch eine Bewertung:

Diesmal wieder ein    an *Volcom*, welcher sehr nett ist, und die "Ware" war sofort bei mir! Gerne wieder!

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7329294&x=20

*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

*tobyan * bekommt ebenso von mir ein dickes +
sehr freundlicher kontakt, schnelle bezahlung wie man es sich vorstellt. gerne wieder. 



mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## LordSaddler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Positive Berwertung!

An: ZIL131 

Habe von ihm Far Cry 2 gekauft. Spiel war in einem TOP Zustand, der Kontakt war sehr gut und der Versand super schnell.
Habe das Geld am Donnerstag Abend überwiesen und heute halte ich Far Cry 2 schon in den Händen.  Registrierung von dem Spiel auch ohne Probleme.  
Also besser gehts nicht!!   

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7363498&x=9

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *GameZocker92* bitte, hat zügig geliefert und der Artikel war wie beschrieben. Alles prima!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7412598&x=22

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
einmal Positiv   an *Dante666* bitte.
Ich habe seine GF7950GT HIER  gekauft, alles Top!

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Dumbi am 06.12.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *GameZocker92* bitte, hat zügig geliefert und der Artikel war wie beschrieben. Alles prima!
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7412598&x=22
> 
> *eingetragen*



jo nen  auch von mir

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
Positov  für *Onkel_B* bitte,
wie immer alles super!

Link

Mfg Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				TAPO am 10.12.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Positov  für *Onkel_B* bitte,
> wie immer alles super!
> 
> ...



Ein :Top: zurück an * TAPO * alles bestens 


PS: noch nicht eingetragen, da mir das mit ISDN hier zu lahm geht ;>

*eingetragen* ... fauler Sack!


----------



## Dante666 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an TAPO für netter Kontakt und superschneller Überweisung^^

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				kutty am 02.12.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7402180&mid=7422970#7422970
> 
> Kreon :TOP:
> problemloser Handel mit Racedriver Grid
> ...



Ein    zurück. Konnte leider nicht früher ne Bewertung abgeben, da ich nicht zuhause war.


*eingetragen*


----------



## SCUX (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

  an Onkel B
schnelle Zahlung    (hast dich nicht mehr gemeldet, aber ich nehme an die Ware kam an  )
 Link gibt es keinen...war ein Besenkammerverkauf  



*eingetragen*


----------



## Onkel_B (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				SCUX am 13.12.2008 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> an Onkel B
> schnelle Zahlung    (hast dich nicht mehr gemeldet, aber ich nehme an die Ware kam an  )
> Link gibt es keinen...war ein Besenkammerverkauf




Ein  an SCUX zurück  Weltklasse Typ 



*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
und nochmal eine *positive *Bewertung an *Onkel_B*
Absolut freundlich, absolut schnell, absolut gut!

HIER ist der Link!

Gruß Tapo


* eingetragen *


----------



## Onkel_B (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				TAPO am 16.12.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> und nochmal eine *positive *Bewertung an *Onkel_B*
> Absolut freundlich, absolut schnell, absolut gut!
> 
> ...



gleich mal ein  zurück ^^ - Alles Weltklasse wie immer 


* eingetragen *


----------



## User919 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für *DanFel21*.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein   für GameZocker92, habe Crysis Warhead gegen Farcry2 getauscht. 
Sehr schnelle Lieferung und die Ware ist im super Zustand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Dante666 am 18.12.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   für GameZocker92, habe Crysis Warhead gegen Farcry2 getauscht.
> Sehr schnelle Lieferung und die Ware ist im super Zustand.



auch ein   an Dante666 zurück. Super schnelle Lieferung (nach einem tag hat ich die ware!!!) alles im spuer zustand

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Heng am 19.12.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für GameZocker92 habe mit ihm Crysis getauscht.
> Sehr schnelle abwicklung.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7463744&x=7



auch ein   zurück an heng super schnelle abwicklung

mfg

*eingetragen*


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

einmal positiv (  ) an *Daniel030* 

Ich hab ihm HIER Far Cry 2 abgekauft, lief alles bestens!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an *Primaldoom* hat mir meine Orangebox abgekauft und schnell überwiesen.

Viel spaß 
und ein Fröhliches Weihnachten euch alle.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  an *Erzbaron* für den Verkauf von Fallout 3 in diesem Thread.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Daniel030 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für Martinroessler. Alles bestens gelaufen!!!    

Ich hab ihm HIER

*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein richtig fettes  an Kreon.
Er hat mir, sozusagen als Weihnachtsgeschenk, Half Life 2 und Episode 1 geschenkt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an  Antlions ,er hat mir seine Orange Box verkauft.

Die Transaktion verlief reibungslos.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7439793&x=8

by 

*eingetragen*


----------



## stawacz79 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

einen    an PiusQuintus,hab DeadSpace von ihm erhalten,alles in bester ordnung,sehr netter Kontakt gerne wieder

*eingetragen* (nächstes mal bitte mit Link)


----------



## PiusQuintus (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				stawacz79 am 30.12.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> einen    an PiusQuintus,hab DeadSpace von ihm erhalten,alles in bester ordnung,sehr netter Kontakt gerne wieder
> 
> *eingetragen* (nächstes mal bitte mit Link)


Von mir auch ein  an stawac79. Gerne wieder. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dominikmr303 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

von mir mal ein    an den Erzbaron.

Frontlines gekauft, Top Ware, Alles Prima gelaufen

Danke

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7404078&page=2

*eingetragen*


----------



## mkay87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    auch an *SoSchautsAus*. Ich habe ihm 2 Spiele (BIA und FEAR) und 1 DVD (Hustle & Flow) verkauft und er hat sehr schnell gezahlt und war ein angenehmer Handelspartner 



*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für *Volcom*. Hat mir Spiele verkauft -> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7329294&x=20

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## Volcom (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 09.01.2009 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal  für *Volcom*. Hat mir Spiele verkauft -> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7329294&x=20
> 
> SSA
> 
> *eingetragen*





Und ebenso ein dickes + an SoSchautsAus zurück, sehr netter kontakt, schnelle überweisung. Gerne wieder 

*eingetragen*


----------



## darkbrezel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Ein ganz dickes    für tobyan.

Ich habe Ihm in diesen Account verkauft.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7387134&x=23

Sehr netter und schneller User. Kann ich bestens empfehlen   


Gerne wieder

*eingetragen*


----------



## tobyan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				darkbrezel am 13.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz dickes    für tobyan.
> 
> Ich habe Ihm in diesen Account verkauft.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7387134&x=23
> ...


Und auch an darkbrezel ein fettes   ! 

Ebenfalls sehr nett.   

*eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Hi,
für *Blackout *bitte einen grünen daumen   

Hier habe ich ihm sein FarCry2 abgekauft!

Gruß Tapo

*eingetragen*


----------



## Blackout (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*



			
				TAPO am 14.01.2009 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> für *Blackout *bitte einen grünen daumen
> 
> Hier habe ich ihm sein FarCry2 abgekauft!
> ...




Das gleiche für *TAPO*  

Hat alles super geklappt!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7472499&x=14

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

Ein  für *Primaldoom*, hier hat er mir ein Soundsystem verkauft.

*eingetragen*


----------



## hailtotheking (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alex: Super Verkäufer mit super Auswahl*

von mir gibts    für *Kaeksch*

hab ihm eine DVD verkauft
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7529800&mid=7547290#7547290

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an SuicideVampire. Ich habe ihm ein Soundsystem Verkauft ,siehe hier. http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7518304&x=8
Hat alles super geklappt.
Zu empfehlen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *flipflop*.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7510441&mid=7548650#7548650

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *User919*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7510441&mid=7548650#7548650 

Alles in bester Ordnung, fixer Versand.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Auch einen dicken   an *hailtotheking* zurück. Zu empfehlen.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7529800&mid=7547290#7547290

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein dickes  an *Zauberhand*. Hat mir Spiele verkauft. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr flotter Versand. Alles erste Sahne! 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7537885&x=18

SSA 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein großes   für doceddy
Habe ihm hier meinen Steamaccount verkauft.
Netter Kontakt und superschnelle Überweisung.
Gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an Pulchi.
Ich habe ihm eine Key verhökert.Er hat schnell Überwiesen,zu empfehlen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7555809&x=2

bye

*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Daumen     für *Dante666*. Einige seiner Spiele haben den Besitzer gewechselt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Von mir ebenfalls ein    an *Ma-an*,
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7547977&x=2

Alles verlief schnell und unkompliziert. Gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zauberhand (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.01.2009 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes  an *Zauberhand*. Hat mir Spiele verkauft. Sehr netter Kontakt, sehr flotter Versand. Alles erste Sahne!
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7537885&x=18
> 
> ...




kann ich nur zurückgeben an SoSchautsAus alles super gelaufen 

*eingetragen*


----------



## SCUX (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Dickes   
für OBI-KENOBI
hat super schnell überwiesen (und das obwohl ich Hammel das Netzteil vergessen habe  )

*eingetragen*


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				SCUX am 26.01.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes
> für OBI-KENOBI
> hat super schnell überwiesen (und das obwohl ich Hammel das Netzteil vergessen habe  )



Ebenfalls ein DICKES   an SCUX, da Super Ware (bis auf das Netzteil  ) und er mir die Ware zum testen zuerst zugesendet hat.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7545890&x=4

Danke.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dante666 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an fiumph.
Netter Kontakt, fixe überweisung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Atropa (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Guldidi am 27.01.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Atropa: Herzlichen Dank! Gerne wieder!



Das gleich gebe ich zurück.  

Das mit der Post ist schon der Hammer, 19 Tage von Deutschland nach Österreich.....naja, aber hauptsache es ist überhaupt noch angekommen, ich dachte schon, das ist für immer verschollen. 


btw. @andere COs: ich trage beide Bewertungen ein.


_SSAedit: Und die restliche Drecksarbeit darf ich wieder machen, hä? Fauler Sack ..._


----------



## Ma-an (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 für *Fiffi1984*.
Hat hier Crysis von mir gekauft.
Sehr fixe Überweisung und netter Kontakt.
So muss es sein - gerne wieder!

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Dickes  für *tk4ger*. Hab ihm ein Spiel abgekauft. Lief alles absolut reibungslos. Gerne wieder! 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7572694&x=4

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## LordSaddler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Von mir ebenfalls ein riesiges   an *tk4ger*.

Habe zwei Spiele bei ihm gekauft.
Alles perfekt und sehr schneller Versand!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7572694&x=4

*eingetragen*


----------



## User919 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal    für *marwin756*.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7510441&x=15

*eingetragen*


----------



## tk4ger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal   an *SoSchautsAus*  und ebenfalls  an *LordSaddler*
Beide haben von mir Spiele gekauft http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7572694&x=4

Beide sehr freundlich und superschnelle Zahlung.

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				User919 am 29.01.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal    für *marwin756*.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7510441&x=15
> 
> *eingetragen*


   zurück,alles wunderbar  

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Bitte ein    für *marwin 756*, dem ich hier ein Spiel abgekauft habe.

Freundlich, stets Infos über den aktuellen Stand gegeben, Versandwunsch berücksichtigt, Produkt im Top Zustand und zügig angekommen - so soll's sein. Danke

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				flipflop am 03.02.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte ein    für *marwin 756*, dem ich hier ein Spiel abgekauft habe.
> 
> Freundlich, stets Infos über den aktuellen Stand gegeben, Versandwunsch berücksichtigt, Produkt im Top Zustand und zügig angekommen - so soll's sein. Danke


Auch ein   an *flipflop* .
Schnelle Überweisung,ebenfalls sehr freundlich,keine Probleme.

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Bitte ebenfalls ein    für *Zauberhand*, dem ich hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft habe. 
Alles wie abgesprochen - passt.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Zauberhand (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				flipflop am 04.02.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte ebenfalls ein    für *Zauberhand*, dem ich hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft habe.
> Alles wie abgesprochen - passt.



kann ich nur so zurück geben an flipflop  

*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein dickes     an *Jever-Pilsener*. Sehr schnelle Überweisung + netter Kontakt! Link

*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein dickes     an *marwin756*. Ebenfalls sehr schnelle Überweisung + netter Kontakt! Link

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				fiumpf am 04.02.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes     an *Jever-Pilsener*. Sehr schnelle Überweisung + netter Kontakt! Link
> 
> *eingetragen*


Ein dickes  auch an *fiumpf*!

Heute ist die Ware angekommen. Das Spiel ist in einem Top Zustand, die DVD hat keinen einzigen Kratzer.  

MfG,
Jever-Pilsener

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				fiumpf am 05.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes     an *marwin756*. Ebenfalls sehr schnelle Überweisung + netter Kontakt! Link
> 
> *eingetragen*


Auch    an fiumpf .
Ware in sehr gutem Zustand , schneller und gut verpackter Versand !

*eingetragen*


----------



## kalloe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein positiv an Hard-2-Get, das Geld glänzt sogar noch.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7586517&mid=7586517#7586517

*eingetragen*


----------



## Jever-Pilsener (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein großes  an Primaldoom. Der Versand hat nur 3 Tage gedauert (MI Geld überwiesen, SA Ware da). Das Spiel ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.  

Hier der Thread. Lasst euch nicht davon beirren, dass Primaldoom nicht in dem Thread geschrieben hat. Er hat meine Anfrage gesehen und mir per PM ein Angebot gemacht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Primaldoom (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein     an Jever-Pilsener !
Ich habe im mein Crysis warhead verkauft.
Alles OK,so soll es sein.
bye

*eingetragen*



			
				Jever-Pilsener am 07.02.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes  an Primaldoom. Der Versand hat nur 3 Tage gedauert (MI Geld überwiesen, SA Ware da). Das Spiel ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.
> 
> 
> Hier der Thread. Lasst euch nicht davon beirren, dass Primaldoom nicht in dem Thread geschrieben hat. Er hat meine Anfrage gesehen und mir per PM ein Angebot gemacht.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für kalloe, habe ihm 2 Spiele von hier abgekauft.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## hailtotheking (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

einmal    für *FU14*
sehr schnelle Überweisung
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7529800&x=13

*eingetragen*


----------



## FU14 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				hailtotheking am 10.02.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> einmal    für *FU14*
> sehr schnelle Überweisung
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7529800&x=13


eimal    für hailtotheking
sehr schneller Versand
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7529800&x=13

*eingetragen*


----------



## Anton88 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an *collysucker*. 
Schneller Versand + Netter Kontakt.

Link

*eingetragen*


----------



## collysucker (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 Anton88
Schnelle Bezahlung, super freundlicher Kontakt 
Link

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  für Eraser199 für den Verkauf und schnellen Versand von GTA4

*eingetragen*


----------



## Eraser199 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Kreon am 27.02.2009 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für Eraser199 für den Verkauf und schnellen Versand von GTA4




Für eine schnelle Bezahlung,und ein netten Kontakt bekommt KREON von mir ein   !!!!!
(sehr zu empfehlen ! )   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bluemaster (5. März 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Gebe dem User Tarek ein plus habe bei ihm 18 PC Games gekauft und hat es verdammt schnell geliefert!

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7646778&x=2

*eingetragen*


----------



## Arco-Flagelant (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein  für Volcom, Spiel wurde "schnell" geliefert, einige Probleme mit der Adresse, dass war aber Schuld der Post. Ansonsten guter Service und alles lief gut. (gibt keinen Link zum Verkaufsthread, denn Verkauf lief über den Chat)

MFG Arco

*eingetragen*


----------



## Dumbi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *PickUpArtist*, alles bestens!   

*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Dumbi am 07.03.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *PickUpArtist*, alles bestens!


Dito  .

Und der Link dazu:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7649187&x=11

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Von mir einen Daumen für *bumi*. Er hat mir ein Spiel verkauft und eins geschenkt.  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=7505011&x=23

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Dumbi am 07.03.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *PickUpArtist*, alles bestens!


Einreih  

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7649187&x=11


*bumi* hab ich ganz vergessen  

Er hat mir hier ein Spiel geschenkt und eine CD verkauft:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=7505011&x=23
  dafür

*eingetragen*


----------



## PickUpArtist (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

2    für olstyle und noxious

weitere folgen  

_SSA ist genauso faul als wie bumi  
*nachtrag*_

*eingetragen*


----------



## bumi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				noxious am 08.03.2009 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> *bumi* hab ich ganz vergessen
> 
> Er hat mir hier ein Spiel geschenkt und eine CD verkauft:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=7505011&x=23
> dafür


ging bei mir auch fast unter!
Auch von meiner Seite je ein    für *noxious* und *SoSchautsAus* für die prompte Überweisung der Moneten, damit mein Bankkonto noch dicker wird  


SSAedit: Da bumi zu faul war hab ich es *eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *PickUpArtist*.

Habe bei ihm vier Spiele gekauft. Alles hat wunderbar und schnell geklappt, zudem sehr höfliche Mails. 

Danke nochmals!


*eingetragen*


----------



## PickUpArtist (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Phade am 10.03.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ....zudem sehr höfliche Mails.



...der Kunde ist König   

2    für *Phade* und *Dumbi* 

*eingetragen* _von noxious
das bezieht sich auf die Liste auf der ersten Seite des Threads  _


----------



## Dumbi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				PickUpArtist am 11.03.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> *eingetragen*


Ne ne, das machen die Mods   

_anders wärs auch nicht schlecht_


----------



## TAPO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hi,
Positiv bitte an *Marco022*  
Ich habe DVD's von ihm gekauft welche super schnell bei mir ankamen und in einwandfreiem Zustand!

Link

Mfg Tapo



*eingetragen*


----------



## Marco022 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Hallo

Positiv an TAPO    

Netter Kontakt , schnelle abwicklung, sehr zu empfehlen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7677420&x=13

Mfg



*eingetragen*


----------



## chr15714n (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

  für Ma-an

hab ihm -> hier <- Dead Space abgekauft.

Gruß

Christian

*eingetragen*


----------



## Ma-an (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				chr15714n am 18.03.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> für Ma-an
> 
> hab ihm -> hier <- Dead Space abgekauft.
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur zurückgeben - schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt.  



*eingetragen*


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

TotoIV   

hat mir Fallout 3 PEGI hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7612026&page=1 abgekauft, und freundlicherweise bezahlt obwohl ich zwischendurch im Krankenhaus lag  



*eingetragen*


----------



## TotoIV (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				zOOmedoutboy am 22.03.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> TotoIV
> 
> hat mir Fallout 3 PEGI hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7612026&page=1 abgekauft, und freundlicherweise bezahlt obwohl ich zwischendurch im Krankenhaus lag
> 
> ...



Auch positve Bewertung von mir! Super schneller Versand!



*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für *PickUpArtist*. Hat mir drei Spiele verkauft. Der Versand hat zwar etwas gedauert aber er war auch sehr geduldig mit mir beim vorangegangenen Mailwechsel. Alles in Ordnung. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7649187&x=18

SSA 

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Sry das ich die Bewertung erst jetzt abgeb hatt ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte.
einma    für Marco022 läuft alles und super schneller Versand

MfG

p.s. Es ging um 3 DVD'S

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  für Gabbagadnalf, dem ich ein paar Poster abgekauft habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				noxious am 28.03.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  für Gabbagadnalf, dem ich ein paar Poster abgekauft habe.
> 
> *eingetragen*




positiv für noxious für schnelle Überweisung für die Poster



*eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

EIn    für *Erzbaron*, dem ich GTA IV abgekauft habe. Lief alles reibungslos, top-User! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Erzbaron (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Phade am 05.04.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> EIn    für *Erzbaron*, dem ich GTA IV abgekauft habe. Lief alles reibungslos, top-User!



ebenfalls ein    für Phade, schnell überwiesen ... besser kanns nicht laufen  

*eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (10. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

  für *Onlinestate*, nett, schnell, hilfsbereit

*eingetragen*


----------



## Onlinestate (10. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				hibbicon am 10.04.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> für *Onlinestate*, nett, schnell, hilfsbereit


und das gleich  zurück an *hibbicon*
Verkaufsthread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7697833&x=6

*eingetragen*


----------



## Anton88 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an *DNAn*, dem ich Battlefield: Bad Company abgekauft habe.

Verkaufsthread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7721820&x=3

*eingetragen*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

  an kingron, alles Spitze.

Link zum thread

*eingetragen*


----------



## kingron (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 14.04.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> an kingron, alles Spitze.
> 
> Link zum thread



kann mich da nur anschliessen, danke Lordnikon27  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

  an Vatertom.
Hab mir Crysis Warhead von ihm geholt. 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7746682&x=1

*eingetragen*


----------



## vatertom (21. April 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Kaeksch am 17.04.2009 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> an Vatertom.
> Hab mir Crysis Warhead von ihm geholt.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7746682&x=1
> 
> *eingetragen*



 kann ich nur wiedergeben!! Alles bestens, netter Handelspartner.

Gruss vatertom

*eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein dickes    an *Fiffi1984*

Er hat mir Far Cry 2 abgekauft http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7730451&x=10

Netter Kontakt und sehr schnell überwiesen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

positiv für gamezocker92 wir haben getauscht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 27.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> positiv für gamezocker92 wir haben getauscht.


Jo von mir auch ein 
 
zurück

MfG

*eingetragen*


----------



## kiaro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein riesiges   an *LeftHandOvGod*.
Er ist wirklich ein super Tauschpartner. 
Seine Ware ist sehr schnell bei mir gewesen!
Außerdem ist er auch sehr fair und zuverlässig!

Liebe Grüße an LeftHandOvGod.

*eingetragen*


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				kiaro am 28.05.2009 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein riesiges   an *LeftHandOvGod*.
> Er ist wirklich ein super Tauschpartner.
> Seine Ware ist sehr schnell bei mir gewesen!
> Außerdem ist er auch sehr fair und zuverlässig!



kann ich nur zurückgeben. alles klasse
 

*eingetragen*


----------



## flipflop (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    an User kingron.

Habe von ihm hier zwei Spiele abgekauft. Die Kontaktaufnahme wahr zwar langwierig, dafür war der Versand sehr fix und die Artikel wie beschrieben. Danke hierfür.


Edit: Format fix

*eingetragen*


----------



## kiaro (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 29.05.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 28.05.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch die Links für dich Nali:

Mein Tauschthread

LeftHandOvGod's Tauschthread


----------



## kiaro (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein großes   an mizZschwaben.
Fair,Zuverlässig,Gut.  

Hier der Link zu mizZschwaben's Tauschthread

Liebe Grüße kiaro

*eingetragen*


----------



## Der-Kai (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein Lob für Stiller_Meister 
Habe von ihm hier zwei RAM-Riegel gekauft und kann nur sagen: Fairer Preis, nette Kommunikation und schneller Versand, was will man mehr?

*eingetragen*


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal    für *Der-Kai* bitte!
Wie er schon schrieb, habe ich ihm hier 2 Ram Riegel verkauft.
Sehr netter Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung und auch immer gut erreichbar gewesen!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## mizZschwaben (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal ein    für Kiaro für den netten deal 

auch 

ein    für The-Masterpiece ebenfalls für den netten deal


Mein Verkaufsthread:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7826548&x=5 

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *Party4Life*

dem ich hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft habe:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&x=11

Ging superschnell und war alles sogut wie neu  


*eingetragen*


----------



## Party4Life (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				noxious am 18.06.2009 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *Party4Life*
> 
> dem ich hier ein paar Spiele abgekauft habe:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&x=11
> ...



Ein  für *noxious*.

Wie er schon beschrieben hat, habe ich im hier
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&x=11
ein paar Spiele verkauft.

Freundlicher Kontakt, schnelle Überweisung 

* eingetragen*


----------



## marilynmarduk (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Auch von mir einmal positiv für Party4Life
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387

Ich habe ihm vier Spiele abgekauft, die er sehr schnell verschickt hat. 
(Ps: Nur auf die Videotheksspiele solltest du vielleicht hinweisen. Ich selbst habe damit kein Problem, da die Spiele in einem sehr guten Zustand sind, aber Sammlern könnte das Missfallen)

* eingetragen *


----------



## Party4Life (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				marilynmarduk am 19.06.2009 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir einmal positiv für Party4Life
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387
> 
> Ich habe ihm vier Spiele abgekauft, die er sehr schnell verschickt hat.
> (Ps: Nur auf die Videotheksspiele solltest du vielleicht hinweisen. Ich selbst habe damit kein Problem, da die Spiele in einem sehr guten Zustand sind, aber Sammlern könnte das Missfallen)



Auch von mir ein  für *marilynmarduk *,
dem ich hier http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387
ein paar Spiele verkauft habe.

(Ja, bei den Videothekenspielen hast du recht. Werde zukünftig darauf hinweisen.
Für mich hat es im ersten Moment keine Rolle gespielt, da CDs/DVDs + Handbücher immer in guter Verfassung waren. Werde aber darauf achten).


* eingetragen *


----------



## Achzo (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

 positiv für Party4Life
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387

Superschnell, supernett, günstig (  ) und einwandfreier Zustand. 

* eingetragen *


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Achzo am 20.06.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> positiv für Party4Life
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387



Selber User, selber Thread, selbe Bewertung. Alles prima 

*eingetragen*


----------



## Party4Life (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  für Achzo, dem ich hier
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387
ein paar Spiele verkauft habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Party4Life (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  für DJ_of_Borg, dem ich hier
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140&mid=7925387#7925387
ein paar Spiele verkauft habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## mizZschwaben (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein    für link2007 hatte einen sehr netten deal mit ihm 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7826548&x=8

*eingetragen*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Einmal  für *Party4Life*. Hat mir ein paar Spiele verkauft. Schneller Versand, Ware in Ordnung, netter Mailkontakt. Alles easy. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140

SSA

*eingetragen*


----------



## watnloshier (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

1  positive bewertung für Skipper78
hat mir mirrors edge abgekauft...schneller geldeingang und netter kontakt.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7848749&x=6

*eingetragen*


----------



## Spcial (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein    für *Kreon*! Habe ihm Dead Space verkauft!

Sehr schnelle Überweisung. Netter Kontakt.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Spcial am 03.07.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein    für *Kreon*! Habe ihm Dead Space verkauft!
> 
> Sehr schnelle Überweisung. Netter Kontakt.



Gebe ein  zurück. Spcial hat auf meine Anfrage in diesem Thread geantwortet:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7815914&x=5

*eingetragen*


----------



## Party4Life (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein  für *SoSchautsAus*, dem ich hier: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7913140

ein paar Spiele verkauft habe.

*eingetragen*


----------



## vinc (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Möchte gerne *GameZocker92* ein dickes  geben. Vorallem auch wegen seinem mir gegenüber erbrachten vertrauen.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Beatstyle (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

ein    für annon11. er hat mir crysis verkauft, hat alles bestens geklappt .

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7978737&x=5

*eingetragen*


----------



## annon11 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				Beatstyle am 14.07.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ein    für annon11. er hat mir crysis verkauft, hat alles bestens geklappt .
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7978737&x=5




Auch ein   zurück für *Beatstyle*,schnelle Bezahlung, ohne Probleme verlaufen.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7978737&x=5 [/quote]

*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*



			
				vinc am 10.07.2009 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte gerne *GameZocker92* ein dickes  geben. Vorallem auch wegen seinem mir gegenüber erbrachten vertrauen.
> 
> *eingetragen*



Von mir auch ein   
Super schnelle Überweisung. Alles top^^

MfG

*eingetragen*


----------



## Bluemaster (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Gebe dem User svd ein   super User das alles problemlos abgelaufen ist mit dem Sitz in Österreich des Verkäufer war kein Problem gewesen!
Das Paket habe ich schon vorgestern erhalten. Alles Super!

Link der Verkaufsaktion:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=8015576&x=3

*eingetragen*


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				Bluemaster am 23.07.2009 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebe dem User svd ein   super User das alles problemlos abgelaufen ist mit dem Sitz in Österreich des Verkäufer war kein Problem gewesen!
> Das Paket habe ich schon vorgestern erhalten. Alles Super!
> 
> Link der Verkaufsaktion:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=8015576&x=3




Also, das kann ich _Bluemaster_ nur zurückgeben.   

Äußerst zuverlässiger Handelspartner, per mail immer schön am laufenden Stand gehalten
und die Überweisung war so schnell da, dass es länger gedauert hätte, 1c Münzen bar
auf die Hand abzuzählen. 

*eingetragen*


----------



## SuicideVampire (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein herzhaftes  für *Q20* für den Kauf einer Festplatte in diesem Thread.

*eingetragen*


----------



## doceddy (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein dickes    an *mizZschwaben*. Hab MP2 gekauft. Sehr schneller Versand und netter Member. 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=8016502&x=4


*eingetragen*


----------



## mizZschwaben (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				doceddy am 25.07.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes    an *mizZschwaben*. Hab MP2 gekauft. Sehr schneller Versand und netter Member.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=8016502&x=4



hier der 2te. auch ein    an doceddy für die superschnelle bezahlung und den super kontakt.


*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

ein   an olstyle

schnelle Überweißung, netter Kontakt 

MfG


*eingetragen*


----------



## olstyle (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				GameZocker92 am 26.07.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ein   an olstyle
> 
> schnelle Überweißung, netter Kontakt
> 
> MfG


Kompliment zurück  .


*eingetragen*


----------



## radinger (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein   an Bluemaster, vom dem ich einen USB DVB-T Stick gekauft habe. (Thread)


*eingetragen*


----------



## Bluemaster (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				radinger am 26.07.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an Bluemaster, vom dem ich einen USB DVB-T Stick gekauft habe. (Thread)



gebe dem Radinger auch   zurück, super schnell bezahlen, ein super User, immer wieder!


*eingetragen*


----------



## Anton88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein   an ACM, vom dem ich F.E.A.R. Extraction Point gekauft habe. 

Link


*eingetragen*


----------



## ACM (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				Anton88 am 27.07.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein   an ACM, vom dem ich F.E.A.R. Extraction Point gekauft habe.
> 
> Link



Auch ein    an Anton88, alles super.


*eingetragen*


----------



## Q20 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*



			
				SuicideVampire am 24.07.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein herzhaftes  für *Q20* für den Kauf einer Festplatte in diesem Thread.
> 
> *eingetragen*



Von mir auch ein    an SuicideVampire für die gute und schnelle Abwicklung.  


*eingetragen*


----------



## kiaro (5. August 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Eine sehr gute Bewertung für *GameZocker92*.   
Er hat sehr schnell auf meine Suchanfrage für alte Pokemon-Editionen geantwortet und mir ein faires Angebot gemacht. Klar wie ich so bin, habe ich noch etwas runtergehandelt, aber wir konnten uns sehr schnell einigen. Er hat auch am gleichen Tag noch verschickt.  
So, nun habe ich die ersehnte Silberne Edition und er hoffentlich bald ein bisschen mehr Geld auf seinem Konto.  
Er ist eben ein sehr schneller und vor allem fairer Tauschs/Verkaufs-partner, dessen Ware in einem fast neuem Zustand ist.  

Liebe Grüße Marian

PS: Klicke mich um zum Thread zu kommen!


*eingetragen*


----------



## GameZocker92 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Jo von mir auch ein    zurück.
Lief alles super. Sehr schnelle Überweißung und sehr netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder ^^

MfG

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (7. August 2009)

*GameZocker92*

Positiv für GameZocker92 alles 1A

Thread : http://www.pcgames.de/m,0901/C... 

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Kreon (8. August 2009)

*AW: GameZocker92*

Ein      für  Batze , sehr schnelle Bezahlung von The Witcher

* -eingetragen-*


----------



## Batze (9. August 2009)

*AW: GameZocker92*



> Ein    für Batze, sehr schnelle Bezahlung von The Witcher



Auch von mir ein   für Kreon , für die schnelle und gut Verpackte Lieferung.
Netten kontakt gab es noch nebenbei.   
Immer wieder gerne.

* -eingetragen-*


----------



## Kreon (12. August 2009)

*Acm*

Ein      für  ACM , sehr schnelle Bezahlung von Stranglehold

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## ACM (12. August 2009)

*Aw: Acm*

Auch an Kreon ein     , ebenfalls sehr schneller Versand.

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Party4Life (14. August 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

Ein    für Skipper78, dem ich hier  http://www.pcgames.de/m,0901/C... 
einige Spiele verkauft habe.

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Zapped (16. August 2009)

*Stanley9148*

Ein       für *Stanley9148* der mir seine  HD 3870  vertkauft hat, und noch gratis ein Spiel beigelegt hat.

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## pilli (20. August 2009)

*AW: Stanley9148*

Danke an Party4Life, der mir  Chronicles of Riddick  verkauft hat. Schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt.     

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Party4Life (21. August 2009)

*AW: Stanley9148*



> Danke an Party4Life, der mir   Chronicles of Riddick   verkauft hat. Schnelle Lieferung, netter Kontakt.



Das    geht ebenso an pilli.
Alles prima gelaufen.

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. August 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

Ein   an Ztyla. Schnell & Gut 
-> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-viele-Spieleklassiker-in-Erstausgabe-8084367.html

*-eingetragen-*


----------



## Stanley9148 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein     an Zapped, hat alles super geklappt.

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (4. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein      an Party4Life. Wir sind uns hier einig geworden.
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/S-Dead-Space-8108448.html 

 Blitzüberweisung.

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Party4Life (5. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein    an Kreon, von dem ich hier etwas gekauft habe:
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/S-Dead-Space-8108448.html 

 Schnelle Lieferung - alles bestens.

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (11. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein    für eXitus64 für den Verkauf von Riddick
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/PC-Spiele-Aufloesung-alles-muss-raus-8098443.html:8113973#8113973 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Gute Bewertung für TotoIV. 

 Er hat schnell geliefert, die Ware war in Ordnung. So soll es sein.

 Gruß

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



> Ein    für eXitus64 für den Verkauf von Riddick
> www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/PC-Spiele-Aufloesung-alles-muss-raus-8098443.html:8113973#8113973


 
 kann ich nur zurückgeben   ...schnelle überweisung. netter member      

 kreon     

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## chr15714n (15. September 2009)

*Positiv für Gamerschwein*

Positiv für "gamerschwein"

 habe ihm hier  Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway abgekauft

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Kaeksch (22. September 2009)

*AW: Positiv für drlovejoy*

   für drlovejoy. Er hat mir Crusader - No Regret im top Zustand verkauft.
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/S-Crusader-No-Regret-8111929.html:8140094#8140094 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (29. September 2009)

*AW: Positiv für  ZIL131*

Ein       für ZIL131. Habe bei ihm Call of Juarez gekauft. Er hat schnell geliefert und das Spiel ist einwandfrei (macht sogar Spaß, btw.      ). 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Phade (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für  ZIL131*

Leider ein     für TotoIV. Habe ihm Half-Life 2 Episode 1 und Half-Life 2 Episode 2 (Orange Box) abgekauft. Entgegen seiner vorherigen Bestätigung können beide Spiele nicht bei Steam aktiviert werden, weil die Nummern schon "besetzt" sind. Er versprach sich, darum zu kümmern oder andernfalls das Geld zurückzuüberweisen. Nachdem er das Problem nicht lösen konnte, habe ich ihn gebeten, das Geld zurückzuüberweisen. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört.  Wirklich schade!

  P.S.
  Nehme die Bewertung wieder zurück, wenn er sich doch noch melden sollte. 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (8. Oktober 2009)

*+ an longtom*

so ein      für Longtom - hat alles super geklappt.(hat mir meinen E6750 abgenommen) 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Longtom (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: + an longtom*

Positiv       für LeftHandOvGod  ging alles reibungslos über die Bühne ,hab bei ihm nen 
  E6750 gekauft . 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## mizZschwaben (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: + an longtom*

ein      meller habe von ihm pgr 4 für die xbox gekauft

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## DonLennschi (9. Oktober 2009)

*Netzteil und Kühler von Primaldoom*

Alles wunderbar,man kann sich auf die netten Absprachen verlassen und alles lief wie man sich das manchmal in seinen Träumen so wünscht   

   für Primaldoom


http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Arthur-81 (12. Oktober 2009)

*Positiv für battlefielder13*

Ein     für battlefielder13

  Dank des Bewertungsthreads (    ) hab ich ihm ein Game:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 
  geschickt und alles lief anstandslos. 

*Hyperedit: eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für battlefielder13*

Eine sehr Positive Bewertung für littlePCchekka . Er hat super schnell die DVD zu mit geschickt    


http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 



*edledischt*


----------



## Atropa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für battlefielder13*



Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Eine sehr Positive Bewertung für littlePCchekka . Er hat super schnell die DVD zu mit geschickt
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


 Von mir ebenfalls ein   richtung littlePCchekka. Ware wie beschrieben und in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand......top Ebayer.  

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 



*edledischt*


----------



## littlePCchekka (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für battlefielder13*



Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Eine sehr Positive Bewertung für littlePCchekka . Er hat super schnell die DVD zu mit geschickt
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


 


Atropa schrieb:


> Gabbagadnalf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine sehr Positive Bewertung für littlePCchekka . Er hat super schnell die DVD zu mit geschickt
> ...


 
 Von mir gibts nun ein   für Gabbagadnalf sowie ein   für Atropa . Bei beiden Handelspartnern ist alles sehr gut, reibungslos gelaufen. Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle. 


*edledischt*


----------



## marwin756 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für LeftHandOvGod*

Ein   an 
 LeftHandOvGod .
 Hab ArmA 2 gegen andere Spiele getauscht.
 Super schneller Versand, sehr nett, und Spiele in sehr gutem Zustand ! Gerne wieder !  


http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 



*edledischt*


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für LeftHandOvGod*



marwin756 schrieb:


> Super schneller Versand, sehr nett, und Spiele in sehr gutem Zustand ! Gerne wieder !
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


Kann ich nur so zurückgeben. Alles super gelaufen und Spiel in klasse Zustand - also ein   an marwin756 




*edledischt*


----------



## marwin756 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für LeftHandOvGod*



LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> marwin756 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


 Ein   an arctosa . Sehr schneller Versand, Ware in Top Zustand, alles wie abgesprochen. 


*edledischt*


----------



## marwin756 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Positiv für LeftHandOvGod*

Auch ein   an Icefighter. Hab ihm im selben Thread Tropico 3 getauscht.
 Lief auch alles super, sehr schneller Versand, die Spiele waren genauso wie beschrieben.  



**edledischt**


----------



## Anton88 (22. Oktober 2009)

*Positiv für Meller*

  für Meller

 Ich hab ihm hier Pure abgekauft.  



*edledischt*


----------



## Icefighter (23. Oktober 2009)

* marwin756*

Ein   für Marwin756 
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 
 Hatte Tropico 3 mit ihm getauscht.
 Super schneller Versand und auch sonst alles bestens 



*edledischt*


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*

ein   an crackajack

 er hatte mir ram verkauft. schneller versand. 



*edledischt* 


 tests


----------



## arctosa (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*

ein   an crackajack

 er hatte mir ram verkauft. schneller versand. 



**edledischt**


----------



## Atropa (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*

Könnte mal einer unserer verwahrlosten Moderatoren sich dazu hinablassen und die Bewertungen bitte eintragen !!!!!!!1111111


----------



## noxious (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*



Atropa schrieb:


> Könnte mal einer unserer verwahrlosten Moderatoren sich dazu hinablassen und die Bewertungen bitte eintragen !!!!!!!1111111


   Es gibt zur Zeit ein Problem beim Editieren von enorm großen Posts.
 Daher nein


----------



## Atropa (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*



noxious schrieb:


> Atropa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Könnte mal einer unserer verwahrlosten Moderatoren sich dazu hinablassen und die Bewertungen bitte eintragen !!!!!!!1111111
> ...


 
 Ja ja....


----------



## crackajack (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*



eXitus64 schrieb:


> ein      an crackajack
> 
> er hatte mir ram verkauft. schneller versand.


und er hat bezahlt. Passt also alles.
 also einmal  für eXitus64

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

*erledigt*


----------



## TinoZeros (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*

ein ganz großes   an FiredBullet
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 hatte bei ihm mein World in Conflict Complete gegen Far Cry 2 eingetauscht.

 Turbo Versand!

 Danke noch mal 




*done*


----------



## FiredBullet (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW:  marwin756*

ein   für TinoZeros .
 super tauschpartner und sehr schneller versand 



*done*


----------



## Longtom (3. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Hab ne 8800GTX von sandman2003 gekauft ,Einwandfreie Ware und gut Verpackt !  



*done*


----------



## Q20 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   für Anton88. Schnelle Bezahlung und top Kontakt.  


*done*


----------



## Anton88 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



Q20 schrieb:


> Ein   für Anton88. Schnelle Bezahlung und top Kontakt.


 Ein   an *Q20* zurück für die schnelle Lieferung. Ich habe ihm hier Star Wars: The Force Unleashed abgekauft. 


*done*


----------



## Denis10 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Und ein   für mkay87

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-Massig-PC-Spiele-DVDs-Musik-Update-2810-8054616_3.html 


 Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude
 Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage)
 Sam & Max - Hit the Road

 War sicher verpackt und gut bei mir angekommen. 



*done*


----------



## littlePCchekka (14. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an jupp009 , habe ihm die DVD "Das fünfte Element" verkauft und es ist alles gut gelaufen.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 



*done*


----------



## Onkel_B (16. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



gamerschwein schrieb:


> Ein   für *Onkel_B*, netter Kontakt und schnelle Lieferung, gerne wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


 ein   für gamerschwein - alles super - alles weltklasse  

 Edit: Ich kanns leider nicht selber eintragen, wegen nem Bug. 



*done*


----------



## kiaro (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein großes   an TinoZeros.
 Habe mit ihm zwei Spiele getauscht und zwar hier .

 Liebe Grüße kiaro  



*done*


----------



## TinoZeros (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

ebenfalls ein großes   für kiaro

 hatte mit ihm 2 Spiele eingetauscht hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 vielen Dank noch mal 



*done*


----------



## jupp009 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Rinderteufel*

ein   für littlePCchekka habe ihm eine DVD abgekauft , alles wie beschrieben und schnell!

 ebenfalls ein   für DonLennschi , habe ihm eine Graka verkauft . Alles bestens und sehr nett! 


*done*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Einmal   für mkay87. Hat mir Spiele verkauft -> Thread . 

 SSA 


*done*


----------



## TinoZeros (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

ein großes   an viper-srt...hab bei ihm ein Sennheiser Headset gekauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 


 sehr netter Kontakt und Turbo Lieferung,gerne wieder mal


 Thx noch mal 


*done*


----------



## viper-srt (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> ein großes   an viper-srt...hab bei ihm ein Sennheiser Headset gekauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...
> 
> 
> sehr netter Kontakt und Turbo Lieferung,gerne wieder mal
> ...


 dicken   an TinoZeros.

 Promt Geld überwiesen, immer nett und sympathisch, ging alles ruck-zuck Problemlos.
 Was wünscht man sich mehr?  

 Hat mich gefreut. 



*done*


----------



## vinc (25. November 2009)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

Ein großes   für mpater

www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/Roccat-Sota-Kova-Apuri-sehr-guter-zustand-SDMS-Serie-8333934.html:8342392#8342392 



*done*


----------



## TAPO (29. November 2009)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

Hi,
 einmal POSITIV für Funrunner bitte, ich habe von ihm ein paar DVDs und Games gekauft.
 Alles kam wie versprochen in einwandfreiem Zustand und gut Verpackt bei mir an!

Link 

 Gruß Tapo 



*done*


----------



## flipflop (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

Einmal   für ACM 

 Habe hier ein Spiel von Ihm gekauft. Versand erfolgte wie veranredet, ordentlich verpackt. Der Artikel ist in sehr gutem Zustand.

 Danke und Gruß,
 flipflop 


*done*


----------



## ACM (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

Auch ein POSITIV an flipflop,

 schnelle Bezahlung, alles wie verabredet.

 Gruß,
 ACM 



*done*


----------



## flipflop (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Viele Bewertungen*

Ein weiteres   an Funrunner ; habe Ihm hier einige Bücher abgekauft.

 Die eine oder andere kleinere Hürde war zwar zu überspringen, aber schlussendlich ist die Ware soeben ordentlich verpackt und im abgesprochenem Zustand eingetroffen.

 Danke und Gruß,
 flipflop



*done*


----------



## FiredBullet (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

ein großes   an xarek .
 hab von ihm ein ps3 spiel gekauft.
 hier der link

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/suche-metal-gear-solid-4-und-uncharted-2-8373570.html?re=2




*done*


----------



## xarek (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

dickes + zurück an FiredBullet hat alles wunderbar geklappt 



*done*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Eine extrem positive Bewertung an *Funrunner*.  

 Hab Spiele von ihm gekauft ( Thread ). Sehr netter Handelspartner und einwandfreie Ware. 

 SSA 


*done*


----------



## Martinroessler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Auch von mir ein   an *Funrunner* - lief alles bestens!

Link zum Thread 


**done* *


----------



## TinoZeros (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

großes   an rem5thnov  

 hatte bei ihm Planescape Torment gekauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 


 danke sehr noch mal  


**done**


----------



## rem5thnov (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> großes   an rem5thnov
> 
> hatte bei ihm Planescape Torment gekauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...
> 
> ...


 ebenso danke an TinoZeros und   Kaufabwicklung wie abgesprochen, netter Kontakt  


**done* *


----------



## DrBakterius (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Einmal   für Crysisheld. Er hat mir meine beiden Apache Longbow abgekauft - ging schnell und problemlos über die Bühne.  

 Greetz 


**done* *


----------



## Kreon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an arctosa für die schnelle Bezahlung von Risen. 


 *done*


----------



## sagichnet (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an Maniac007, netter Kontakt und sehr schneller Versand.

 Link: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 


**done**


----------



## TinoZeros (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

  für kiaro,haben Spiele getauscht und hat alles super geklappt  


**done* *


----------



## Maniac007 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*



sagichnet schrieb:


> Ein   an Maniac007, netter Kontakt und sehr schneller Versand.
> 
> Link: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


  und Lob auch von mir zurück für sagichnet 

**done* *


----------



## arctosa (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an Kreon für den schnellen Versand von Risen  


**done* *


----------



## TAPO (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Hi,
 einmal einen Grünen Daumen   für *Spcial.*
 Ich habe ihm HIER eine *X-Fi Titanium *abgekauft.
 Sie läuft wunderbar, Kontakt und Abwickelung wie immer super!

 Gruß Tapo 


**done**


----------



## TinoZeros (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

  für arctosa

 hab ihm Bioshock verkauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 gerne wieder mal  


**done* *


----------



## Spcial (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

  für TAPO

 siehe: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 alles top  


**done**


----------



## arctosa (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an Infineon http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... alles bestens geklappt  


**done**


----------



## ACM (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   an SFMysterio, es handelt sich um einen Betrüger. Wollte mit ihm Risen gegen, ein angeblich noch unregistriertes, Modern Warfare 2 tauschen. Hab mein Spiel abgeschickt und er angeblich auch. Ich bekam nichts und auch er behauptete, er habe noch noch nichts bekommen. Nachdem wir 2 Wochen Kontakt hatten und ich, als noch immer nichts gekommen war, zur Post gehen wollte um nach den "vermissten" Päkchen zu suchen, meldete er sich nicht mehr. Ich hab ihm mehrmals angeschrieben und ihn, durch seinen Nickname, auch auf Xfire und Steam gefunden und darüber versucht Kontakt aufzunehmen. Auf Steam hat er mich auf ignorieren gestellt und über Xfire meine Freundschaftseinaldungen abgelehnt und meine PMs nicht beantwortet. Unter der Adresse, an die ich das Spiel geschickt habe, findet sich im Telefonbuch kein Eintrag. 

*
 *done* *


----------



## Infineon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 für Arctosa  


**done**


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Einmal positiv   für Dumbi.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

 Blitzschnelle Abwicklung  


**done**


----------



## Dumbi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread &ndash; Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Ver*

Ein   geht zurück an *marilynmarduk*, alles lief bestens!  

*
 *done**


----------



## Longtom (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Hab 4GB DDR3 von Steffen1988 gekauft ,kann nur sagen Topp Ware super Verpackt und Tadellose Abwicklung ! * 
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/s-DDR3-Speicher-8460687.html?re=5 


*done*


----------



## TinoZeros (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

ein großes *  an fabo-erc..hab Ram bei ihm gekauft hier<<http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-Asus-P5W-DH-Deluxe-E6600-4GB-8418551.html?re=1

 sehr netter Kontakt und sehr schnelle Lieferung* 

*
done*


----------



## fabo-erc (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

ein großes *  zurueck an TinoZeros ging alles glatt ueber die buehne...

 -fabo 


*done*


----------



## TinoZeros (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

großes *  geht an ZIL131,hab bei ihm Stalker COP gekauft hier http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-Verkaufe-STALKER-Call-of-Pripyat-8472162.html?re=11


 sehr netter Kontakt und Top Ware,danke sehr noch mal* 


*done*


----------



## ZIL131 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

TinoZeros -> hat von mir S.T.A.L.K.E.R CoP gekäuft.

 TOP!!! Alles super gelaufen!!! Nochmals Danke * * * 


*done*


----------



## Nifty73 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: m3k 1+*

Dickes *  für Primaldoom der mir den DDR2 Ram verkauft hat. Super Verpackt, schnelle Lieferung. Einwandfrei. 

*done*


----------



## Primaldoom (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

Ein *  an * Lockdown-Xray 

*und

 Ein *  an *Nifty73*

 Beide haben das Geld schnell Überwiesen und sind nette kontakte. Zu emfehlen.


 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/-V-MASS-EFFECT-2-PC-NEU-OVP-und-5-GB-DDR2-800-und-DDR2-667-Ram-8494333.html?re=2 

*done*


----------



## TinoZeros (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen*

*  geht an *Tengri* hab bei ihm 2 Spiele gekauft hier<<<http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-Diverse-PC-Spiele-auch-aelteren-Semesters-und-XBox-360-Spiele-8536678.html?re=8


 alles klasse gelaufen und sehr netter Kontakt* 

*done*


----------



## Dumbi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

*eXitus64* bekommt ein dickes  *  !
 Habe aus  diesem Thread Sachen gekauft, besser geht's nicht!   * 

*done*


----------



## eXitus64 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Bewertungsthread – Positive / Negative Bewertungen **Bitte mit Link zum Verkauf*

auch ein großes *  an *Dumbi*

 netter und zuverlässiger member... 

*done*


----------



## newdesignsucks (19. März 2010)

*Bewertung für Tapo*

Ein dickes positives + für Tapo.


 Habe ihm Spiele aus diesem Thread http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/S/V/TUPDATE-080310-Armada2-Stranglehold-Drakensang-BIA-MOH-PA-Hitman-Crysis-8567140.html?re=4

 verkauft 

*done*


----------



## TAPO (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bewertung für Tapo*

Und auch ein riesen  für newdesignsucks ,
 die Games sind heute angekommen, Super!

Link 

 Gruß Tapo 

*done*


----------



## flipflop (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bewertung für Tapo*

Bitte einmal ein *  für Longtom. 

Hat mir hier eine Grafikkarte abgekauft; super schnelle Überweisung, netter Kontakt und sehr gute Rückmeldung - perfekt. Danke und gerne wieder.

*done*


----------



## Longtom (14. April 2010)

*AW: flipflop*

Ein Einwandfreies *  für flipflop

Habe ne Gainward 7800GS von flipflop gekauft :
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/W-V-AGP-7800GS-DDR-PC400-Sockel-939-def-HDDs-etc-8619991/?c=10

Top Ware / Super Verpackt  / Netter Kontakt  !!!
Immer gerne wieder !

*done*


----------



## tpRiddick (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: flipflop*

Hab mir 3 DVDs von Crysisheld aus diesem Verkaufsthread gekauft: 

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/DVD-Filme-Guenstig-abzugeben-ich-brauche-Platz-8681616/?c=17 

Ein* für Crysisheld

 Insgesamt war alles Super! Super Ware, Schneller, sicherer Versand! Netter Kontakt!* 

*done*


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: flipflop*



tpRiddick schrieb:


> Hab mir 3 DVDs von Crysisheld aus diesem Verkaufsthread gekauft:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/DVD-Filme-Guenstig-abzugeben-ich-brauche-Platz-8681616/?c=17
> 
> ...


Von mir auch ein *  für tpRiddick! Geld wurde sehr schnell überwiesen und natürlich netter Kontakt* 

*done*


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: flipflop*

Ein * für Crysisheld. thread: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/DVD-Filme-Guenstig-abzugeben-ich-brauche-Platz-8681616/?c=17

*done*


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: flipflop*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein * für Crysisheld. thread: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/DVD-Filme-Guenstig-abzugeben-ich-brauche-Platz-8681616/?c=17


Von mir auch ein dickes *  für LouisLoiselle - Bezahlung hat alles super geklappt und super nett. * 

*done*


----------



## Donut7000 (13. Juli 2010)

*Positive Bewertung für*

Ich habe TinoZeros Brothers in Arms abgekauft.
Die Ware war im super Zustand,es ging alles schnell und der Verkäufer war nett und kontaktfreudig, weiter so.
Deshalb für TinoZeros eine positive Bewertung: * 
Artikel:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Suche-Brothers-in-Arms-Hells-Highway-fuer-den-PC-8770806/?c=4

*done*


----------



## kiaro (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

*mkay87* * 
Schnelle Überweisung, fair ausgehandelter Preis. Immer wieder gerne.* 

*done*


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

dickes *  an *Rabowke* 
er hatte mir einige xbox360 Spiele abgekauft.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Verkaufe-Left4Dead-Red-Faction-FEAR-2-Halo-3-etc-XBOX360-8780627/?c=1

*done*


----------



## bruchpilot94 (24. Juli 2010)

*Tobe Bahr*

Ich habe das von Tobe Bahr gekauft  http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 


und von mir gibt es für die Hilfsbereitschaft bei Fragen, den schnellen Versand und die Ware einen Daumen hoch !!!!!!

*done*


----------



## TobeBahr (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tobe Bahr*

Kann ich nur entgegnen, nettes Geschäft, schnelle Bezahlung. * für bruchpilot

*done*


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*



eXitus64 schrieb:


> dickes *  an *Rabowke*
> er hatte mir einige xbox360 Spiele abgekauft.
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Verkaufe-Left4Dead-Red-Faction-FEAR-2-Halo-3-etc-XBOX360-8780627/?c=1
> ...


Seh ich auch so! *Dickes  an Rabowke!



Natürlich an*eXitus64



Bevor die arme Niki hier wieder alles eintragen muss, editier ich es mal selber ...

*Done!*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Bevor die arme Niki hier wieder alles eintragen muss, editier ich es mal selber ...
> 
> *Done!*


 * 

Ich bin männlich, Sensei!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich, Sensei!*


 * 
Ich weiß, aber Dr. Cox gibt J.D. auch nur weibliche Spitznamen ... 

Soooo, aber genug Offtopic ... !


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

* für sandman2003

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-Singularity-UK-8768343/?c=5

*done*


----------



## sandman2003 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

gleiches auch für ihn bitte!!!!!

* 

*done*


----------



## mizZschwaben (10. August 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

ein großes *  für Shanyara

hab ihr ein paar alte heft cd/dvds verkauft * 

schnelle bezahlung, supernetter kontakt = gerne wieder

Thread:

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Suche-PC-games-Computer-Bild-Spiele-etc-Cds-8827448/?c=3

*done*


----------



## TAPO (8. September 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Hi,
bitte einen Grünen Daumen * für Raptor-Gaming

Ich habe von ihm diverse Peripherie gekauft:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-Sidewinder-X6-Logitech-G9-Raptor-Gaming-P3-H1-8834544/?c=3

Lief alles überwiegend Tadellos ab!

Gruß Tapo

*done*


----------



## ACM (8. September 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Ein * für Fiffi 1984. Habe von ihm Stalker Call of Pripyta von ihm gekauft, Spiel war in Top-Zustand und wurde schnell versand.

*done*


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Dasselbe zurück. Flotte Bezahlung, alles wunderbar...

*done*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. September 2010)

*AW:*

Schade drum, aber ich muss "*Crysisheld*" leider ganz klar *NEGATIV* bewerten.

 *   *   * 

Habe bei ihm 5 DVDs gekauft und auch extra schnell bezahlt (Thread:  www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/DVD-Filme-Guenstig-abzugeben-3-EUR-Pro-Film-ausgenommen-CSI-Staffeln-ich-brauche-Platz-8681616/ ). Das Problem: 4 der 5 DVDs waren in grauenhaftem Zustand, ein Film lässt sich sogar nicht mal mehr richtig abspielen wegen der tiefen Kratzer. 

Habe ihm sogar noch Fotos als Beleg geschickt. Er meinte nur "habe die Bilder gerade angesehen, und ich kann keine gravierenden Mängel oder grausamen Zustand erkennen. Die DVDs sind halt nun mal schon 7 bis 10 Jahre alt und neuwertige 100% unzerkratzte DVDs kannst du bei Gebrauchtkäufen nie erwarten...".
Tolle Aussage wenn man Ware bekommt die man nicht mal mehr nutzen oder wenigstens weiterverkaufen kann.
Sowas würde ich niemandem zumuten wollen.

Hier mal ein paar Beispielbilder der Mängel an DVDs und Hüllen:
www.bilder-space.de/show_img_test.php 
www.bilder-space.de/show_img_test.php 
www.bilder-space.de/show_img_test.php 

Nie wieder!
Für das Geld bekommt man die in besserem Zustand bei Ebay oder Amazon.
Sehr enttäuschend....

*done*


----------



## Arthur-81 (23. September 2010)

*AW:*

  an Herbboy

Aus Softwareberatung wurde direkt ein Hardwareverkauf  
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...


**done* *


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2010)

*AW:*

  auch an Arthur-81, schnelle Überweisung 


* *done*  *


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (25. September 2010)

*AW:*

so ein   für LordSaddler für eine schnelle überweisung (spiel Wolfenstein(D))

*done*


----------



## LordSaddler (25. September 2010)

*AW:*

Und ein   zurück an LeftHandOvGod! Spiel ist im Top-Zustand.  
Kauf über PM abgewickelt.
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/VSpiele-muessen-raus-PC-PS2-8927611/?c=4

*done*


----------



## Kreon (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW:*

Ein   an Shanyara für den Kauf und eine schnelle Bezahlung einiger PcGames CDs.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Suche-Computer-Bild-Spiele-und-PC-Games-Cds-und-DVDs-8993111/?c=4

*
done*


----------



## ACM (24. November 2010)

*AW:*

Ein * an rex5000. Hab ihm Stranglehold verkauft und das Geld war sehr schnell da.

**done**


----------



## rex5000 (26. November 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ebenso.Und es funktioniert sogar^^


**done* *


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Februar 2011)

*AW:*

1x *positiv* für Civi- bitte!   
Alle DVDs in 1a Zustand!

Hier der Handelsthread:
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-XBox-360-Spiele-Xbox-360-COD-MWF2-PC-Spiele-DVDxs-9115227/

*
*done* *


----------



## Civi- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW:*

1x *positiv* für     Cryptic-Ravag   bitte!   
Geld wurde zügig überwiesen, Kontakt war sehr gut.

Hier der Handelsthread:
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-XBox-360-Spiele-Xbox-360-COD-MWF2-PC-Spiele-DVDxs-9115227/

**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (31. März 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

1x *positiv* für sagichnet
            !     

Hab ihm ein Western-Games-Paket abgekauft, sind alle in 1a Zustand. 
Hier:

www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-Westernpaket-Call-Of-Juarez-CoJ-Bound-in-Blood-Gun-VERKAUFT-9183870/

**done*
*


----------



## sagichnet (31. März 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Kann die *positive  * Bewertung an Cryptic-Ravage weitergeben, das Geld wurde sehr schnell überwiesen.

Link zum Thread: 
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/V-Westernpaket-Call-Of-Juarez-CoJ-Bound-in-Blood-Gun-VERKAUFT-9183870/

**done*
*


----------



## Suspiria (5. April 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Großes Lob an BattleKeks! Schneller Versand, gut verpackt und vom Zustand wie neu. Gerne wieder.

**done**


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (7. April 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Ein   für *Superhero360 *!

Sehr schneller Versand, super verpackt...alles bestens! Vielen Dank für Fallout 3!

**done**


----------



## Superhero360 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

  für  SteGERSTENBERG. Schnelle Bezahlung und netter Kontakt. Gerne wieder! 

**done**


----------



## TAPO (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Positive Bewertung für...*

Einmal POSITIV   für *Longtom *bitte, er hat mir eine CPU verkauft.
Freundlich, schnell und einwandfrei!

Link: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/S-CPU-775-Conroe-und-ltC2D-E4400-9218586/?c=2

Grüße Tapo

**done**


----------



## m3k (24. Juni 2011)

1x  für *Cryptic-Ravage*. Faires Gefeilsche, fixe Zahlung, alles bestens! Link

**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Juni 2011)

m3k schrieb:


> 1x  für *Cryptic-Ravage*. Faires Gefeilsche, fixe Zahlung, alles bestens! Link


 

Und 1x positiv zurück bitte, die Sachen wurden heute schon geliefert! 

**done**


----------



## m3k (27. Juni 2011)

1x  für *bruchpilot94* für einen unkomplizierten Deal und fixe Zahlung. Danke sehr! Link


**done**


----------



## bruchpilot94 (29. Juni 2011)

Positive Bewertung  für m3k ! Gothic4
schneller Versand, Super Zustand, guter Preis 

Link:
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...-filme-s-filme-sony-nex-vclecu1-sel18200.html

**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. August 2011)

1x positiv für *Vordack* !  

Er hat einen 26"-TFT von mir gekauft, hier der Link:
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...lage-frozenq-liquidfusion-agb-40cm-amber.html

Lief alles reibungslos ab, gerne wieder mal.

**done**


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2011)

1 x positiv für Cryptic Ravage

Er hat den Monitor SUPER verpackt, schnell versand und war stehts hilfsbereit.

Mal sehen was er demnächst im Angebot hat 

**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Oktober 2011)

1x positiv für *smooth1980.   
Hatte ihm nen Steamkey abgekauft, hat gefunzt.
*
Handelsthread:
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9302737-v-aliens-vs-predator-uncut-steam.html

**done**


----------



## smooth1980 (11. Oktober 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> 1x positiv für *smooth1980.
> Hatte ihm nen Steamkey abgekauft, hat gefunzt.
> *
> Handelsthread:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9302737-v-aliens-vs-predator-uncut-steam.html



Gerne wieder. War freundlich und hat alles reibungslos funktioniert.

**done**


----------



## X3niC (18. Oktober 2011)

*Kreon bekommt von mir eine sehr positive Bewertung !
Sehr netter Kontakt und schnell geliefert!
Hab Renegade Ops- Key gekauft.

**http://forum.pcgames.de/members/213085-kreon.html*LINK

**done**


----------



## Kreon (18. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> *Kreon bekommt von mir eine sehr positive Bewertung !
> Sehr netter Kontakt und schnell geliefert!
> Hab Renegade Ops- Key gekauft.
> *


*

Das  gebe ich gerne zurück!!!!!

*done**


----------



## Kreon (12. November 2011)

trakyaa bezahlt auch nach 3 Wochen nicht, meldet sich nicht mehr auf PM --> Thread



**done**


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (24. März 2012)

Dickes Minus für Lurelein.
Deal besprochen, Adressen und Namen ausgetauscht, Geld überwiesen. Dann war Funkstille.
Keine Ware, kein Geld. Mehrfach die Versprechen das Geld zurück zu überweisen. Aber das ist nicht passiert.

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9307070-v-msi-gtx-560-ti-twin-frozr-ii-oc.html

**done**


----------



## Jay-Py (10. September 2012)

Ein Plus für "Zollenspieker33"!

Hat mir einen Steam-Code für "Dirt-Showdown" abgekauft:

*[V / T] Dirt - Showdown (Steam-Code)*


**done**


----------



## JP-2012 (24. September 2012)

Minus für Lurelein.
Keine Ware, trotz sofortiger Überweisung.

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9313358-v-2x-dell-u2312hm-23-tft-ips-panel.html


**done**


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (25. September 2012)

erledigt.


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (25. September 2012)

Plus für Jay-Py für eine schnelle Lieferung.

*[V / T] Dirt - Showdown (Steam-Code)*

*Danke.*



**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Dezember 2012)

*1x positiv *für *Herbboy *bitte.* *
Habe ihm Hitman Absolution abgekauft, hat alles bestens und einwandfrei funktioniert. Danke.

Link: 
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...solution-und-sleeping-dogs-als-downloads.html

**done**


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> *1x positiv *für *Herbboy *bitte.* *
> Habe ihm Hitman Absolution abgekauft, hat alles bestens und einwandfrei funktioniert. Danke.
> 
> Link:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...solution-und-sleeping-dogs-als-downloads.html


 

Von mir ebenso, alles schnell, nett und bestens 

**done**


----------



## Kreon (3. Mai 2013)

Ein  an gagggi
Habe ihm hier einen Steam Key für Bioshock Inifnite abgekauft.

**done**


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juni 2013)

Duggan

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...shock-infinite-und-tomb-raider-steam-key.html

**done**


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

Schon ein Paar Monate her, aber besser spät als nie:

Ein  für Fraggerick bezüglich des Key-Verkaufs von "Tomb Raider".

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...ombraider-und-bioshock-infinite-steamkey.html

**done**


----------



## svd (8. Juni 2013)

Cryptic-Ravage bekommt ein .

**done**


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Cryptic-Ravage bekommt ein .


 
Kann ich nur erwidern, besten Dank nochmal! 

**done**


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2013)

svd bekommt ein  (eigentlich müssten es zwei sein für den Top-Service  ) für den Verkauf von Prey.
Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle. 

[V] Tomb Raider (2013) OVP, Tomb Raider (2013) DVD Leerbox

**done**


----------



## svd (24. Juni 2013)

Tja, diesen hier, , gibt's natürlich zurück. Vielen Dank für die Geduld, (auch wenn dieses mal der Postler unfähig war). 

**done**


----------



## svd (24. Juni 2013)

Kreon bekommt auch ein  für seinen Mugen.

**done**


----------



## Kreon (24. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Kreon bekommt auch ein  für seinen Mugen.


 
Das  gebe ich sogleich zurück!

**done**


----------



## shuukna (23. August 2013)

Hallo,

habe letztens von *scumpy* Far Cry 3 gekauft. Als Schmankerl war sogar noch ein Aktions-Key von Dirt dabei.
Kommunikation und Kaufabwicklung waren ausgezeichnet. Kann ihn demnach nur weiterempfehlen!

Vielen Dank nochmal.

**done**


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Oktober 2013)

Ein dickes  gibt's von mir für svd für den Verkauf von *Batman: Arkham Origins*

Gerne jederzeit wieder!


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ein dickes  gibt's von mir für svd für den Verkauf von *Batman: Arkham Origins*
> 
> Gerne jederzeit wieder!


 
Das kann ich nur genauso zurückgeben.


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

Evil77 bekommt ein  für einen reibungslosen Handel.


----------



## Kreon (3. November 2013)

Ein  an scumpy für den Verkauf eines Splinter Cell Keys.


----------



## scumpy (4. November 2013)

Die positive Bewertung gebe ich gerne an  Kreon zurück, sehr schnelle Bezahlung, also


----------



## scumpy (4. November 2013)

Die positive Bewertung gebe ich gerne an  shuukna  zurück, sehr schnelle Bezahlung, also 

_(sorry für die etwas späte Bewertung, habe erst durch Kreon durch diesen Bewertungs-Thread erfahren)_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

Der neuen Forenmember Futurejump bekommt von mir ein positives Feedback für den Verkauf von "Splinter Cell: Black List" 

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...ckflag-batman-arkham-origins.html#post9658925


----------



## Kaisan (8. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der neuen Forenmember Futurejump bekommt von mir ein positives Feedback für den Verkauf von "Splinter Cell: Black List"
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...ckflag-batman-arkham-origins.html#post9658925



Auch von mir ein Lob an den neuen Nutzer Futurejump für den Verkauf von Assassins Creed 4


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Und von mir der 3.  an futurejump für Arkham Origins. Schnell und freundlich.

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...klist-ac-blackflag-batman-arkham-origins.html


----------



## scumpy (10. November 2013)

Ein für *Lukecheater* für die schnelle Bezahlung.

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...er-crysis3-bioshock-farcry3-blood-dragon.html


----------



## Lukecheater (13. November 2013)

Das  gebe ich an scumpy zurück. Der Code hat funktioniert und ich lade mir soeben 3 Spiele runter. Leider hat AMD das etwas umstrukturiert, weshalb die ursprünglichen Spiele nicht mehr auswählbar waren/sind. Da der Verkäufer sehr gut mit mir in Kontakt getreten ist, denke ich mal dass er davon nichts wusste/ahnte und deswegen werde ich ihm das nicht negativ anlasten.


----------



## scumpy (7. Dezember 2013)

Ein für *Kreon* für die super schnelle Bezahlung.

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...he-verkaufe-splinter-cell-compilation-pc.html


----------



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2013)

scumpy schrieb:


> Ein für *Kreon* für die super schnelle Bezahlung.
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...he-verkaufe-splinter-cell-compilation-pc.html


 
Das  gebe ich gerne zurück!


----------



## svd (5. Mai 2014)

DonBarcal bekommt ein  für eine reibungslose Transaktion. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## eXitus64 (8. April 2015)

jan1308 

Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...-spiel-multiplayer-headstart-kit-fuer-3a.html


----------



## TheLabs (16. September 2015)

Auf Wunsch des Beteiligten gelöscht


----------

